# Ginger Ben - Total Rebuild



## Ginger Ben

New start, new journal!

Felt it was the right time to start afresh as the old journal was far too big and I don't want this new stage of my training etc to get lost in the abyss of the old one.

I won't do a long intro as I suspect that anybody who will read this regularly will know most of it already but in summary I've been training seriously for 3 and a half years, working everything out for myself along the way, picking up tips and tricks from UKM and other places. I feel I've made alright progress but really not as good as I would have hoped given the effort I feel I've made. Therefore it's time to ramp things up properly and take away the barrier that my own knowledge limit put in the way by utilising the knowledge and experience of somebody far wiser than me. I have decided to work with a coach/mentor to help achieve my goals and @Pscarb has very kindly agreed to work with me to help me do this. Paul needs no introduction on here but suffice to say I'm in safe hands and very excited to get things under way.

Plan starts tomorrow with new diet and new training routine designed by Paul. I won't go in to massive detail on diet and training but can say that training will be weights 3 days a week with HIIT cardio on the other days. Diet is geared around higher carbs on gym days and higher fats on cardio days, something I've tried to do myself in the past but struggled with the finer details of planning it out.

I'm approaching this with a lot of enthusiasm, determination and an open mind. I've been guilty of chasing numbers in the past both on the scales and on the bar. My plan now is to just focus purely on hitting the right muscle in the right way, using whatever weight is required to do the job properly. I'll still be lifting "heavy" as part of this training plan but I'm not worried about what the weights are, it's about making progress not hitting a PB every time.

I'll also be starting this plan natty and planning to stay this way for a few months or so. I want to get myself in to good shape naturally and then with Paul's guidance start looking at cycles to build on a hopefully great base as I feel this will benefit me more than doing one now when I feel there is a lot more I could do without AAS and with a proper diet/training plan.

Stats are 5'11", weight 198lbs (been cutting down from 220 over last few months), age 34

Some starting pictures below to give me something to look back on as things progress. Taken first thing this morning and looking pretty shabby IMO, hopefully the next set in a month or so will start to show some improvements. I've got a lot of areas I want to improve on so won't list them here!

I think that's about it for now. All are welcome and I hope people enjoy reading/following this journal as much as the last one.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Breda

1st in biatch


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> 1st in biatch


Cheers mofo


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mofo


You have the reddest neck I've ever man... that contrasting with your pale back it just hilarious 

You will smash it mate and will be a great advert for paul and his methods so i hope you treat us to lots of pics along the way


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You have the reddest neck I've ever man... that contrasting with your pale back it just hilarious
> 
> You will smash it mate and will be a great advert for paul and his methods so i hope you treat us to lots of pics along the way


That's tanned!!! :lol:

Thanks mate, will be pics along the way for sure.


----------



## faultline

I used to pop in your old journal without ever posting, will be lurking around this one too, good luck!


----------



## Ginger Ben

faultline said:


> I used to pop in your old journal without ever posting, will be lurking around this one too, good luck!


Thanks mate, welcome to chip in whenever you like


----------



## Galaxy

IN!!

Abs aren't too far off going by them pics :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> New start, new journal!
> 
> Felt it was the right time to start afresh as the old journal was far too big and I don't want this new stage of my training etc to get lost in the abyss of the old one.
> 
> *I won't do a long intro* as I suspect that anybody who will read this regularly will know most of it already but in summary I've been training seriously for 3 and a half years, working everything out for myself along the way, picking up tips and tricks from UKM and other places. I feel I've made alright progress but really not as good as I would have hoped given the effort I feel I've made. Therefore it's time to ramp things up properly and take away the barrier that my own knowledge limit put in the way by utilising the knowledge and experience of somebody far wiser than me. I have decided to work with a coach/mentor to help achieve my goals and @Pscarb has very kindly agreed to work with me to help me do this. Paul needs no introduction on here but suffice to say I'm in safe hands and very excited to get things under way.
> 
> Plan starts tomorrow with new diet and new training routine designed by Paul. I won't go in to massive detail on diet and training but can say that training will be weights 3 days a week with HIIT cardio on the other days. Diet is geared around higher carbs on gym days and higher fats on cardio days, something I've tried to do myself in the past but struggled with the finer details of planning it out.
> 
> I'm approaching this with a lot of enthusiasm, determination and an open mind. I've been guilty of chasing numbers in the past both on the scales and on the bar. My plan now is to just focus purely on hitting the right muscle in the right way, using whatever weight is required to do the job properly. I'll still be lifting "heavy" as part of this training plan but I'm not worried about what the weights are, it's about making progress not hitting a PB every time.
> 
> I'll also be starting this plan natty and planning to stay this way for a few months or so. I want to get myself in to good shape naturally and then with Paul's guidance start looking at cycles to build on a hopefully great base as I feel this will benefit me more than doing one now when I feel there is a lot more I could do without AAS and with a proper diet/training plan.
> 
> Stats are 5'11", weight 198lbs (been cutting down from 220 over last few months), age 34
> 
> Some starting pictures below to give me something to look back on as things progress. Taken first thing this morning and looking pretty shabby IMO, hopefully the next set in a month or so will start to show some improvements. I've got a lot of areas I want to improve on so won't list them here!
> 
> I think that's about it for now. All are welcome and I hope people enjoy reading/following this journal as much as the last one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ben
> 
> View attachment 131985
> View attachment 131986
> View attachment 131987
> View attachment 131988
> View attachment 131989
> View attachment 131990
> View attachment 131991
> View attachment 131992


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> IN!!
> 
> Abs aren't too far off going by them pics :thumb:


Cheers bud, little buggers are there somewhere!


----------



## luther1

In

You look sh!t. Paul has a good base to work from,someone who looks like they've never seen the inside of a gym,just the inside of KFC.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> In
> 
> You look sh!t. Paul has a good base to work from,someone who looks like they've never seen the inside of a gym,just the inside of KFC.


Hahaha

By the looks of those pics the cnut hasnt seen the inside of a kfc for a while... nor has he seen any sun cream ffs


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Hahaha
> 
> By the looks of those pics the cnut hasnt seen the inside of a kfc for a while... nor has he seen any sun cream ffs


Looks like someone's tried to strangle him


----------



## Breda

Looks like he let his neck amd forearms go sunbathing while the rest of him stayed inside


----------



## Sharpy76

Panic over folks, the Sharpinator is...................



:lol:

So looking forward to this mate, good luck and we'll be right behind you (not literally like @R0BLET but you get my drift!).


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Looks like he let his neck amd forearms go sunbathing while the rest of him stayed inside


Wonder how his mrs managed to keep the camera still while she was p!ssing herself taking pictures of the mannequin


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Wonder how his mrs managed to keep the camera still while she was p!ssing herself taking pictures of the mannequin


He probably set it on a timer because he's fed up of bein laughed at every time he takes his top off


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> He probably set it on a timer because he's fed up of bein laughed at every time he takes his top off


She probably doesn't even know he trains,when he fcuks off in the mornings for an hour she thinks he's got a paper round


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fpmsl bunch of [email protected]


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Panic over folks, the Sharpinator is...................
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> So looking forward to this mate, good luck and we'll be right behind you (not literally like @R0BLET but you get my drift!).


Thanks fella, great to have you on board.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks fella, great to have you on board.


In from the start too and first fooking page no less!!!

Think thats a record for me lol.

Sh!t gets real from tomorrow pal:cool2:


----------



## luther1

Hopefully,like me Ben,you'll find it easier having a coach than not. You don't have to second guess anything and you just eat and train as you're told. It eliminates any guess work and frees up a bit more grey matter that you've spent stressing over the rights and wrongs of what you're doing

I genuinely wish you all the best


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Hopefully,like me Ben,you'll find it easier having a coach than not. You don't have to second guess anything and you just eat and train as you're told. It eliminates any guess work and frees up a bit more grey matter that you've spent stressing over the rights and wrongs of what you're doing
> 
> I genuinely wish you all the best


Thanks mate, Thats exactly what I'm hoping I'll feel like tbh. Means I can just get on with it without over thinking stuff which I am guilty of and focus on other stuff while this ticks along nicely.

That's the plan anyway!


----------



## Bad Alan

Good luck with this Ben I don't think you'll need it though TBH mate, good lean base to go from and arms look decent. Interested to see how you get on with Paul like alot of his ideas PED and diet wise, followed your old journal sporadically in ninja like fashion but in from the start here


----------



## Guest

Subbed m8, good luck with everything!


----------



## TELBOR

'Ginger Ben - Total Gaylord'

In :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff

Well done bitch, looking slim (I typed and deleted skinny 3 times then  ) x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> Good luck with this Ben I don't think you'll need it though TBH mate, good lean base to go from and arms look decent. Interested to see how you get on with Paul like alot of his ideas PED and diet wise, followed your old journal sporadically in ninja like fashion but in from the start here





Dave said:


> Subbed m8, good luck with everything!





R0BLET said:


> 'Ginger Ben - Total Gaylord'
> 
> In :beer:


Cheers guys, really appreciate the support. Got a lot to do but am ready for the challenge!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Well done bitch, looking slim (I typed and deleted skinny 3 times then  ) x


Haha thanks skinnystuff


----------



## 25434

Good luck ginger Ben....although with oscars on board I don't think you will need luck....but you will need to do as your told....hehe....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Good luck ginger Ben....although with oscars on board I don't think you will need luck....but you will need to do as your told....hehe....


Thanks flubs, feel free to swoosh by anytime you like


----------



## Richie186

In. Looking forward to this pal. Good luck mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> In. Looking forward to this pal. Good luck mate.


Thanks Richie. Up early today to get pre wo shake in before first session.

Here we go!


----------



## flinty90

In. Will read later bro x


----------



## JANIKvonD

in at page 3.......cvnts


----------



## B4PJS

In, ya ginger fiend :thumb:

Good first workout?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvcked. That is all


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcked. That is all


If this is a sign of things to come I'm out


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcked. That is all


haha, good first day?


----------



## JANIKvonD

& hows diet with cheats......ZERO ? lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really good first session, managed to get a training partner today as well which was good, might be able to make it a semi regular thing which will really help me push things harder. Did chest, back and traps today which was a big change from my usual programme. Really too things to proper failure as well, having partner there made a big difference.

Just about to tuck in to pwo meal 2 which is sweet spud and chicken. Thrown a bit of peri peri seasoning on the chicken for good luck.

Weights were quite low today but all reps really slow and controlled. Good form and each working set ended with proper helper reps to failure. Training partner was really good and we definitely got more out of each other than if I'd be alone.

Was nearly sick at one point lol, that's not happened for a long time!

Legs Wednesday - probably will be sick.... :lol:


----------



## Breda

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, good first day?


He said that is all so We'll never know Jan... we'll never know


----------



## JANIKvonD

Breda said:


> He said that is all so We'll never know Jan... we'll never know


yeh im not liking the secrecy one bit....i need the cvnt to spill some details so i can change my training/diet accordingly :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Really good first session, managed to get a training partner today as well which was good, might be able to make it a semi regular thing which will really help me push things harder. Did chest, back and traps today which was a big change from my usual programme. Really too things to proper failure as well, having partner there made a big difference.
> 
> Just about to tuck in to pwo meal 2 which is sweet spud and chicken. Thrown a bit of peri peri seasoning on the chicken for good luck.
> 
> Weights were quite low today but all reps really slow and controlled. Good form and each working set ended with proper helper reps to failure. Training partner was really good and we definitely got more out of each other than if I'd be alone.
> 
> Was nearly sick at one point lol, that's not happened for a long time!
> 
> Legs Wednesday - probably will be sick.... :lol:


Excellent mate, timely to get a training partner. Its not your mate again is it?

Rest day tomorrow then?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Really good first session, managed to get a training partner today as well which was good, might be able to make it a semi regular thing which will really help me push things harder. Did chest, back and traps today which was a big change from my usual programme. Really too things to proper failure as well, having partner there made a big difference.
> 
> Just about to tuck in to pwo meal 2 which is sweet spud and chicken. Thrown a bit of peri peri seasoning on the chicken for good luck.
> 
> Weights were quite low today but all reps really slow and controlled. Good form and each working set ended with proper helper reps to failure. Training partner was really good and we definitely got more out of each other than if I'd be alone.
> 
> Was nearly sick at one point lol, that's not happened for a long time!
> 
> Legs Wednesday - probably will be sick.... :lol:


Good stuff Ben. Chest back and traps is different to the norm how were your energy levels?

Have you asked pscarb if you're allowed to be sick on Wednesday?


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Good stuff Ben. Chest back and traps is different to the norm how were your energy levels?
> 
> Have you asked pscarb if you're allowed to be sick on Wednesday?


If he is sick, he has to eat it mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh im not liking the secrecy one bit....i need the cvnt to spill some details so i can change my training/diet accordingly :lol:


lol, sorry mate, no can do. Even if I did it doesn't involve cream cakes, chinese or crisps I'm afraid so you'd be buggered :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Excellent mate, timely to get a training partner. Its not your mate again is it?
> 
> Rest day tomorrow then?


No mate, just a bloke who goes at the same sort of time as me most days. Don't really know him other than to say hello but he trains hard and is consistent so might be able to do a few sessions with him if it works out.

Rest day?? Cardio day 



Breda said:


> Good stuff Ben. Chest back and traps is different to the norm how were your energy levels?
> 
> Have you asked pscarb if you're allowed to be sick on Wednesday?


Certainly was mate! Was hard work actually as kept rest short and didn't hang around. Energy felt good up to the last couple of exercises but didn't feel any more fatigues than after a normal session. Started to really feel like I'd worked hard about an hour after when body wanted to go to sleep :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Certainly was mate! Was hard work actually as kept rest short and didn't hang around. Energy felt good up to the last couple of exercises but didn't feel any more fatigues than after a normal session. Started to really feel like I'd worked hard about an hour after when body wanted to go to sleep :lol:


Thats good mate. You seem really enthusiastic at the minute... long may it continue.

Seen any gains yet if not will you be askin for your money back


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, sorry mate, no can do. Even if I did* it doesn't involve cream cakes, chinese or crisp*s I'm afraid so you'd be buggered :lol:
> 
> :


paul doesnt allow these?.....that rules that cvnt out then as my PT :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> paul doesnt allow these?.....that rules that cvnt out then as my PT :lol:


There's a cheat window built in but it's not daily I'm afraid :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thats good mate. You seem really enthusiastic at the minute... long may it continue.
> 
> Seen any gains yet if not will you be askin for your money back


Thanks mate, yeah really up for this so looking forward to really getting in to it.

Abs by Thursday or it's all over


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> There's a cheat window built in but it's not daily I'm afraid :lol:


how often & how big is this window?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> how often & how big is this window?


I'll go with 6 hours on a sunday 

For you that's plenty, for Ben it'll be a mars bar and some red sauce on his chips :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> I'll go with 6 hours on a sunday
> 
> For you that's plenty, for Ben it'll be a mars bar and some red sauce on his chips :lol:


Dont forget the magnum that he'll be umming and arrring over too


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> *I'll go with 6 hours on a sunday *
> 
> For you that's plenty, for Ben it'll be a mars bar and some red sauce on his chips :lol:


i could JUST squeeze 10,000+ cals into there i recon


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll go with 6 hours on a sunday
> 
> For you that's plenty, for Ben it'll be a mars bar and some red sauce on his chips :lol:


Close! 8 on a Saturday 

Same thing Milky does I think


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Dont forget the magnum that he'll be umming and arrring over too


There's one left over in the freezer, knew I should have had two yesterday to get rid of it!


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Dont forget the magnum that he'll be umming and arrring over too


LOL, yeah White Choc or Milk choc.... decisions decisions


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> There's one left over in the freezer, knew I should have had two yesterday to get rid of it!


pmsl...i ate all the shyte out my house ysterday for this reason.

came into work this morning to be greeted by this prezzie from my mates mum..


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcked. That is all


And it was only 9:10am on the first day....

Dis gonna be gooooooood

Chest/back/traps on day 1, oh dear god:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> And it was only 9:10am on the first day....
> 
> Dis gonna be gooooooood
> 
> Chest/back/traps on day 1, oh dear god:lol:


Lol, the early start after a rubbish nights sleep didn't help tbf but session was tough. Looking forward to legs on Wednesday..... :w00t:


----------



## Breda

How many exercises per body part Benjamin?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> How many exercises per body part Benjamin?


Between 1 and 4 mate depending on what it is, vague I know but not my place to give out the full details


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Between 1 and 4 mate depending on what it is, vague I know but not my place to give out the full details


I know mate thats why I didn't ask what exercises you did but I can pretty much work it out for myself with what you've said lol

Soooo.... what exercises did you do? Sets? Reps?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Big chicken stir fry nailed, was lovely. Heaps of veg.

Shake later before bed and I'm done for day 1


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Big chicken stir fry nailed, was lovely. Heaps of veg.
> 
> Shake later before bed and I'm done for day 1


do you look like phil heath now then


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> do you look like phil heath now then


Pscarb does skin and hair transplants as well as works miracle?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Pscarb does skin and hair transplants as well as works miracle?


i'd hope so with what he charges :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> do you look like phil heath now then


Haven't started the mt2 yet but other than that, yes. Lol


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> i'd hope so with what he charges :lol:


Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, cardio done, was bloody hard this morning but powered through


----------



## Ginger Ben

Minor crisis averted this morning, battery in digital scales went dead.....not ideal when needing to weigh everything! Sorted that now and got the tinned pineapple I forgot the other day.

Stocked up on peppermint tea (that's the key to massive gainzzzzzzz  )


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Minor crisis averted this morning, battery in digital scales went dead.....not ideal when needing to weigh everything! Sorted that now and got the tinned pineapple I forgot the other day.
> 
> Stocked up on peppermint tea (that's the key to massive gainzzzzzzz  )


Huge black Cnut at work drinks that. U could be onto something


----------



## B4PJS

Afternoon monkey boy. How you feeling on day 2?


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Afternoon monkey boy. How you feeling on day 2?


All good thanks mate, just had meal 3 which went down well.

Legs tomorrow! Going to be interesting...


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> All good thanks mate, just had meal 3 which went down well.
> 
> Legs tomorrow! Going to be interesting...


Bet ya can't walk after the legs session :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Bet ya can't walk after the legs session :thumb:


Id be disappointed any other way lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

how much protein/carbs/fats you eating on training days and non training days


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> how much protein/carbs/fats you eating on training days and non training days


 :blink:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> :blink:


Lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> :blink:


 :smartass:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> :blink:


Cnut wants to save himself a few hundred quid,tell him your workout routines too!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Cnut wants to save himself a few hundred quid,tell him your workout routines too!


No point, it's clear he can't stick to a diet or go to the gym more than sporadically :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> No point, it's clear he can't stick to a diet or go to the gym more than sporadically :lol:


He looks like kennyken


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> No point, it's clear he can't stick to a diet or go to the gym more than sporadically :lol:


fukall wrong with that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good day today, first time through non training day diet. All straight forward and gone to plan.

Legs tomorrow and think training partner from last session is up for it too so It's going to be hideous!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good day today, first time through non training day diet. All straight forward and gone to plan.
> 
> Legs tomorrow and think training partner from last session is up for it too so It's going to be hideous!


Bell :lol:


----------



## 25434

Evening Ginger Ben...tell me....can you eat gummi bears on the diet? just asking cos I have it on good authority that if you shake them alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll the calories just fall straight out of them... :sneaky2:

:no: :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Evening Ginger Ben...tell me....can you eat gummi bears on the diet? just asking cos I have it on good authority that if you shake them alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll the calories just fall straight out of them... :sneaky2:
> 
> :no: :laugh:


Haha they aren't built in to this one sadly


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha they aren't built in to this one sadly


ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boy! WUT sorta diet is that!.....:laugh: I'm tightening up myself now, so my gummi bear stash is going back in the sock drawer, serious emergency only...lol...oh! I wasnt' asking what your diet actually was by the way...I was attempting humour...I know...work harder right?...lolol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh boy! WUT sorta diet is that!.....:laugh: I'm tightening up myself now, so my gummi bear stash is going back in the sock drawer, serious emergency only...lol...oh! I wasnt' asking what your diet actually was by the way...I was attempting humour...I know...work harder right?...lolol


Haha i have a sock drawer full of dark chocolate that I've had to remove from sight lol


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha i have a sock drawer full of dark chocolate that I've had to remove from sight lol


 :lol: sucks to be you!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all, so first leg session of new programme this morning. Was expecting it to be hard and it didn't fail to disappoint. Roped matey in for it again which really helped, pushed in to new territory of pain on leg press and extensions lol. Close to being sick, close to passing out. At one point towards the end my ears popped and I felt like I'd been on a plane pmsl don't know what that's all about..??

He said afterwards he'd never trained legs like that before and loved it 

Back and chest again Friday ooh yeah!

Food going down well today, had meal 3 about an hour ago which was good. Just been for dog walk to keep legs moving lol. Going on another one at around 5ish whether he wants to or not!


----------



## TELBOR

So all in all you've finally trained legs properly :lol:

Good lad :beer: ?


----------



## Bull Terrier

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon all, so first leg session of new programme this morning. Was expecting it to be hard and it didn't fail to disappoint. Roped matey in for it again which really helped, pushed in to new territory of pain on leg press and extensions lol. Close to being sick, close to passing out. At one point towards the end my ears popped and I felt like I'd been on a plane pmsl don't know what that's all about..??
> 
> He said afterwards he'd never trained legs like that before and loved it
> 
> Back and chest again Friday ooh yeah!
> 
> Food going down well today, had meal 3 about an hour ago which was good. Just been for dog walk to keep legs moving lol. Going on another one at around 5ish whether he wants to or not!


What sort of weight/reps do you shift on leg press? Is that 45° leg press?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon all, so first leg session of new programme this morning. Was expecting it to be hard and it didn't fail to disappoint. Roped matey in for it again which really helped, pushed in to new territory of pain on leg press and extensions lol. Close to being sick, close to passing out. At one point towards the end my ears popped and I felt like I'd been on a plane pmsl don't know what that's all about..??
> 
> He said afterwards he'd never trained legs like that before and loved it
> 
> Back and chest again Friday ooh yeah!
> 
> Food going down well today, had meal 3 about an hour ago which was good. Just been for dog walk to keep legs moving lol. Going on another one at around 5ish whether he wants to or not!


Sounds like the leg session I had with Dorian Yates, never in my life have a felt so ****ed, was walking round like baby giraffe afterwards!

All caught up and subbed btw :thumb:

What's the overall goal for this journey with Paul?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So all in all you've finally trained legs properly :lol:
> 
> Good lad :beer: ?


pmsl, unlike you I always have done but somebody there forcing reps out that you'd never have got on your own is a different ball game lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon all, so first leg session of new programme this morning. Was expecting it to be hard and it didn't fail to disappoint. Roped matey in for it again which really helped, pushed in to new territory of pain on leg press and extensions lol. Close to being sick, close to passing out. At one point towards the end my ears popped and I felt like I'd been on a plane pmsl don't know what that's all about..??
> 
> He said afterwards he'd never trained legs like that before and loved it
> 
> Back and chest again Friday ooh yeah!
> 
> Food going down well today, had meal 3 about an hour ago which was good. Just been for dog walk to keep legs moving lol. Going on another one at around 5ish whether he wants to or not!


nice work mate. chest n back again?...2leg days next week?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bull Terrier said:


> What sort of weight/reps do you shift on leg press? Is that 45° leg press?


Last set was 9 to failure at 300kg mate. That's with slow negatives and last 2 reps were helpers.

Looks like this (more or less)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, unlike you I always have done but somebody there forcing reps out that you'd never have got on your own is a different ball game lol


Come on now Benjamin, lets not have a quad-off :lol:

No I get you mate, legs with someone else is a different ball game.


----------



## Ginger Ben

danMUNDY said:


> Sounds like the leg session I had with Dorian Yates, never in my life have a felt so ****ed, was walking round like baby giraffe afterwards!
> 
> All caught up and subbed btw :thumb:
> 
> What's the overall goal for this journey with Paul?


Bet that was awesome mate and sickening at the same time! lol

My ultimate goal is to get to around 220lbs, lean with abs. Not shredded just lean enough to look the business 

How long that takes is anybodies guess. This is only week 1 with Paul so the first week or two are a bit of a bedding in period regarding diet etc. From what I'm on at the moment I'm basically still cutting, not sure when/how that will change moving forward.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> nice work mate. chest n back again?...2leg days next week?


Yep doing them again on Friday, no not two leg days thanks fvck! lol. That might change though :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Come on now Benjamin, lets not have a quad-off :lol:
> 
> No I get you mate, legs with someone else is a different ball game.


Lol, show off :tt2:

It is mate, totally different, especially when he appears to have an evil streak lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, show off :tt2:
> 
> It is mate, totally different, especially when he appears to have an evil streak lol


Even better!!

Hopefully you'll be able to leave the house and keep training in the next few days pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Even better!!
> 
> Hopefully you'll be able to leave the house and keep training in the next few days pmsl


Cardio should be a laugh tomorrow!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet that was awesome mate and sickening at the same time! lol
> 
> My ultimate goal is to get to around 220lbs, lean with abs. Not shredded just lean enough to look the business
> 
> How long that takes is anybodies guess. This is only week 1 with Paul so the first week or two are a bit of a bedding in period regarding diet etc. From what I'm on at the moment I'm basically still cutting, not sure when/how that will change moving forward.


I don't think my legs have still forgiven me haha!

Good luck with it mate, sure with Paul's input along the way, coupled with you putting in the work I'm sure you will get there


----------



## Ginger Ben

danMUNDY said:


> I don't think my legs have still forgiven me haha!
> 
> Good luck with it mate, sure with Paul's input along the way, coupled with you putting in the work I'm sure you will get there


Thanks mate and good to have you on board.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Cardio should be a laugh tomorrow!


PSML!!! :lol:

Good first couple of days then mate! Now all you have to do is keep it up lol.

Consistency is the name of the game


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> PSML!!! :lol:
> 
> Good first couple of days then mate! Now all you have to do is keep it up lol.
> 
> Consistency is the name of the game


Lol, I do wonder if these gifs are all set ups but they are bloody funny either way!

Yes mate, been good and diet been good too. Totally agree, key now is to keep it going!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm peeing loads at the moment, talking 3 times in an hour at some stages....I have upped water intake a fair bit which is obviously some of it but I'm expecting quite a healthy weight loss from water this week. changes in diet structure perhaps?


----------



## TELBOR

Increase in vitamin c?


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm peeing loads at the moment, talking 3 times in an hour at some stages....I have upped water intake a fair bit which is obviously some of it but I'm expecting quite a healthy weight loss from water this week. changes in diet structure perhaps?


If you're drinking much more than you was then obviously you'll be pi$$sing more but that'll last only a few days then it slows down IME.

I do easily over 5ltrs per day, probably 6/7ltrs on gym days!

But yeah, nothing like good gif to cheer you up, always gets a laugh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Increase in vitamin c?


Nope, same as before



Sharpy76 said:


> If you're drinking much more than you was then obviously you'll be pi$$sing more but that'll last only a few days then it slows down IME.
> 
> I do easily over 5ltrs per day, probably 6/7ltrs on gym days!
> 
> But yeah, nothing like good gif to cheer you up, always gets a laugh.


Deffo partly down to the water but the increase in water intake isn't comparable to the increase in peeing lol. Maybe it will settle down after a few days as you say. I'm up twice a night at the moment, must have old mans bladder syndrome :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, well legs seem to still function which is good. Had a lie in this morning (  ) so off to do more cardio now.

Cheat window is Saturday, going to brother in laws birthday bbq so should be plenty of good grub there. Also won't be mega unhealthy so wont set me back too much.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, well legs seem to still function which is good. Had a lie in this morning (  ) so off to do more cardio now.
> 
> Cheat window is Saturday, going to brother in laws birthday bbq so should be plenty of good grub there. Also won't be mega unhealthy so wont set me back too much.


Lazy sod!

BBQ isn't a cheat, make sure you get some form of sugary snack there or on your way home LOL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lazy sod!
> 
> BBQ isn't a cheat, make sure you get some form of sugary snack there or on your way home LOL


Lol, wasn't sleeping :innocent:

I'm not really craving anything at the moment to be honest mate. All I'd like at the weekend is something like a lasagne or sheperds pie that I don't have to weigh out first lol. Might get a pizza after the bbq though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and just ordered a 10mm lever belt from strength shop. The velcro strap golds gym one from Argos I have isn't really up to the job anymore lol.

Piriformus muscle is tight as buggery today, so massage and stretching on the cards today. Will monitor it over next few days but might need to speak to Paul about modifying part of the programme to avoid putting loads of weight through my glute until it's sorted. Will be annoying though as really enjoying it as it is.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, wasn't sleeping :innocent:
> 
> I'm not really craving anything at the moment to be honest mate. All I'd like at the weekend is something like a lasagne or sheperds pie that I don't have to weigh out first lol. Might get a pizza after the bbq though


Knocking one off over the wifes back again? :lol:

Pizza always disappoints me after i've eaten it, lasagna is a good shout! Lots and lots of lasagna !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Knocking one off over the wifes back again? :lol:
> 
> Pizza always disappoints me after i've eaten it, lasagna is a good shout! Lots and lots of lasagna !!


No she was awake this time lol

I love a good pizza but yeah something like a massive homemade lasagne with garlic bread would appeal more right now (and a magnum for after  )


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No she was awake this time lol
> 
> I love a good pizza but yeah something like a massive homemade lasagne with garlic bread would appeal more right now (and a magnum for after  )


I know, i was there 

MMMMM, may have a rethink of tonights dinner now lol

You love Magnum's don't ya!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I know, i was there
> 
> MMMMM, may have a rethink of tonights dinner now lol
> 
> You love Magnum's don't ya!


lol. Only really this summer as my mates wife is having a baby and she is obsessed with them. They came to stay for the weekend and bought 3 boxes with them! Ate the lot! I had one!! but it made me remember how good they are


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol. Only really this summer as my mates wife is having a baby and she is obsessed with them. They came to stay for the weekend and bought 3 boxes with them! Ate the lot! I had one!! but it made me remember how good they are


Oh they're defo good, dont last 2 mins though lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

magnum talk......all t!ts up in here i see :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> magnum talk......all t!ts up in here i see :lol:


Lol, nope just planning weekend 

Just tucking in to mince and veggies at the moment. Might have gone a bit heavy on the garlic for 11am!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, nope just planning weekend
> 
> Just tucking in to mince and veggies at the moment. Might have gone a bit heavy on the garlic for 11am!! :lol:


planning the w.e?! u allowed cheats?

....tell me everything


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Knocking one off over the wifes back again? :lol:
> 
> Pizza always disappoints me after i've eaten it, lasagna is a good shout! Lots and lots of lasagna !!


Pizza always disappoints you?! STFU, Dominos is fvcking awesome, you're just soooooo fvcking ghey:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Pizza always disappoints you?! STFU, Dominos is fvcking awesome, you're just soooooo fvcking ghey:lol:


Dominoes is for the old, weak and generally spastics - so i heard


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Dominoes is for the old, weak and generally spastics - so i heard


Agreed, Papa Johns all the way


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> planning the w.e?! u allowed cheats?
> 
> ....tell me everything


We've already had this conversation lol. 8 hour cheat window on a Saturday is the plan this weekend. As with the rest of the diet its all a benchmarking week being week 1 so things will probably change for next week and probably again after that but iirc Paul pretty much always has this kind of cheat window in his plans. I know Milky had one at least.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed, Papa Johns all the way


Or 5x Ristorante pizza's for 1 from Dominoes


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Or 5x Ristorante pizza's for 1 from Dominoes


They are the oven cooked choice of champions!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They are the oven cooked choice of champions!


Damn straight they are!

Pollo is the best i reckon lol


----------



## luther1

con has allowed me a cheat this weekend. im allowed steak instead of salmon for one meal. what an awesome cheat that is


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> con has allowed me a cheat this weekend. im allowed steak instead of salmon for one meal. what an awesome cheat that is


Enjoy! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> con has allowed me a cheat this weekend. im allowed steak instead of salmon for one meal. what an awesome cheat that is


Pmsl, delete this before Paul.sees it and gets any ideas lol


----------



## Fatstuff

fcuk that nonsense, im going to try the new dixxies out any minute now :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> fcuk that nonsense, im going to try the new dixxies out any minute now :rolleye:


I went dixxies the other day cos my takeaway dealer shut up shop early. 12 wings and chips £3.29... fukin bargain


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl, delete this before Paul.sees it and gets any ideas lol


Different coaches,different ideas I guess. Obviously not happy with my bf and thinks a full on cheat will impede results. Don't know and hdvent asked tbf. I'm pleased with progress so I'm not going to question his knowledge,however,a fcuking curry with a side dish or two washed down with a family sized bar of whole nut wouldn't go a miss,the Yankee cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Different coaches,different ideas I guess. Obviously not happy with my bf and thinks a full on cheat will impede results. Don't know and hdvent asked tbf. I'm pleased with progress so I'm not going to question his knowledge,however,a fcuking curry with a side dish or two washed down with a family sized bar of whole nut wouldn't go a miss,the Yankee cnut


Haha few kingfisher chasers too


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Different coaches,different ideas I guess. Obviously not happy with my bf and thinks a full on cheat will impede results. Don't know and hdvent asked tbf. I'm pleased with progress so I'm not going to question his knowledge,however,a fcuking curry with a side dish or two washed down with a family sized bar of whole nut wouldn't go a miss,the Yankee cnut


Still waiting on that pic you promised :crying:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Still waiting on that pic you promised :crying:


Is it Sunday up norf already?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Is it Sunday up norf already?


Sunday everyday here mate


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> We've already had this conversation lol. 8 hour cheat window on a Saturday is the plan this weekend. As with the rest of the diet its all a benchmarking week being week 1 so things will probably change for next week and probably again after that but iirc Paul pretty much always has this kind of cheat window in his plans. I know Milky had one at least.


8hr cheat window?

As in "anything goes" or....?

I could do some serious damage in 8hrs:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> 8hr cheat window?
> 
> As in "anything goes" or....?
> 
> I could do some serious damage in 8hrs:lol:


What 8hr cheat window?

@Ginger Ben, what is this?

:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> What 8hr cheat window?
> 
> @Ginger Ben, what is this?
> 
> :lol:


Do you actually READ the journal or just look at the pretty pictures?


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Do you actually READ the journal or just look at the pretty pictures?


FFS, i'm winding the ginger pr**k up


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> FFS, i'm winding the ginger pr**k up


Don't worry mate I got the joke it was only Lurch over there that missed it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> 8hr cheat window?
> 
> As in "anything goes" or....?
> 
> I could do some serious damage in 8hrs:lol:


I believe so yes. However if I undo a weeks work in 8 hours I suspect this will get scaled back lol

To be honest I doubt it will be that monumental. I hardly eat sweet stuff anyway through choice even when I can. More likely to want some crisps, something cheesy and a massive plate of home cooked food


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> I believe so yes. However if I undo a weeks work in 8 hours I suspect this will get scaled back lol
> 
> To be honest I doubt it will be that monumental. I hardly eat sweet stuff anyway through choice even when I can. More likely to want some crisps, *something cheesy *and a massive plate of home cooked food


----------



## Sharpy76

And who da fvck you calling Lurch, ginge?

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I believe so yes. However if I undo a weeks work in 8 hours I suspect this will get scaled back lol
> 
> To be honest I doubt it will be that monumental. I hardly eat sweet stuff anyway through choice even when I can. More likely to want some crisps, something cheesy and a massive plate of home cooked food


You know what mate, it'll probably come and you'll not fancy anything!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You know what mate, it'll probably come and you'll not fancy anything!


Fvcking hope not lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking hope not lol


You never know!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4 finished, slipped down a treat now off for a dog walk, laters taters


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I believe so yes. However if I undo a weeks work in 8 hours I suspect this will get scaled back lol
> 
> To be honest I doubt it will be that monumental. I hardly eat sweet stuff anyway through choice even when I can. More likely to want some crisps, something cheesy and a massive plate of home cooked food


Can I recommend apple crumble, nut butter and ice cream you will look forward to your cheat day... sorry cheat window every week


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Can I recommend apple crumble, nut butter and ice cream you will look forward to your cheat day... sorry cheat window every week


Bloody love apple crumble!!


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Bloody love apple crumble!!


So do I mate would eat it everyday if it wasnt so bad for you.

Put some nut butter in it next time and you'll neva have a cheat without it


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> So do I mate would eat it everyday if it wasnt so bad for you.
> 
> Put some nut butter in it next time and you'll neva have a cheat without it


Lol, I would too!

I shall give it a whirl :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got a bag of pork crunch for Saturday, bargain at 85p for 25g protein and porky crackling goodness


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Got a bag of pork crunch for Saturday, bargain at 85p for 25g protein and porky crackling goodness


Very nice.

You should try the pure beef from muscle foods... its a nice little snack bout 30g protein per 50g pack


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Very nice.
> 
> You should try the pure beef from muscle foods... its a nice little snack bout 30g protein per 50g pack


Yeah I'd been meaning to try that tbh, TPW do beef jerky so might get some of that at some stage


----------



## TELBOR

Any progress pics mate :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Breda said:


> Very nice.
> 
> You should try the pure beef from muscle foods... its a nice little snack bout 30g protein per 50g pack


I bought about £80 worth last time I ordered some. Love dat sheet!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Any progress pics mate :lol:


Yeah @Breda any pics?

Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Very nice.
> 
> You should try the pure beef from muscle foods... its a nice little snack bout 30g protein per 50g pack


i got that along with 5 loaves of muscle bread


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah @Breda any pics?
> 
> Lol


Pmsl.

I was asking you!!

Just keeping up with the píss taking!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> I was asking you!!
> 
> Just keeping up with the píss taking!!


I know


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah @Breda any pics?
> 
> Lol


Ummm is this my journal?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ummm is this my journal?


You and @luther1 should do a joint comp journal, see who can post the least about their diet and training over a 10 week period pmsl


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You and @luther1 should do a joint comp journal, see who can post the least about their diet and training over a 10 week period pmsl


And who can update their avi the least


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You and @luther1 should do a joint comp journal, see who can post the least about their diet and training over a 10 week period pmsl


Mate I told you years ago if I did a journal I wouldn't update the fuker so I'd win that hands down.

But I'm free to answer any questions anyone has fully and with clarity unlike some of the shady cnuts round here who have secret diets and training these days


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Mate I told you years ago if I did a journal I wouldn't update the fuker so I'd win that hands down.
> 
> But I'm free to answer any questions anyone has fully and with clarity unlike some of the shady cnuts round here who have secret diets and training these days


how much do u bench bro?? and how much naps u on bro?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Mate I told you years ago if I did a journal I wouldn't update the fuker so I'd win that hands down.
> 
> But I'm free to answer any questions anyone has fully and with clarity unlike some of the shady cnuts round here who have secret diets and training these days


Do you even lift?


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> how much do u bench bro?? and how much naps u on bro?


Not sure i rarely bench so what ever i can get on the day and none at present

Got a new source for fuerza or how ever its spelt and zydex with great prices so naps are on the horizon... or dbol... or var... of winny not made my mind up yet lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Not sure i rarely bench so what ever i can get on the day and none at present
> 
> Got a new source for fuerza or how ever its spelt and zydex with great prices so naps are on the horizon... or dbol... or var... of winny not made my mind up yet lol


I liked winny mate, strength on that was bonkers compared to dbol and oxys.


----------



## Breda

Ronzoid12 said:


> here is a great article on working out to get those chizzled abs..
> 
> Key # 1- Proper cardiovascular work
> 
> You can have the greatest, most muscular set of abs in the world, but if they are blanketed by a layer of body fat, who cares. In order to rid yourself of the extra body fat around your midsection, you need to incorporate effective cardio sessions into your fitness plan. You cannot spot-reduce the midsection by doing extra ab exercises like crunches or sit-ups. You first must burn off the body fat through proper cardio to properly define the area.
> 
> Abdominal training by itself will not do much. Cardio needs to be intense enough to do the trick. Three to four sessions a week of intense jogging, running, the Stairmaster, the elliptical, jumping rope, or biking should be enough to get the process in gear. Swimming, hiking, and taking aerobics classes are beneficial as well. Nothing beats jogging or running. It is the most intense, efficient, and effective method of burning calories. If running outside hurts your joints, try running inside on a treadmill or outside on a dirt path. It definitely is easier on the body.
> 
> Again, you NEED three to four intense cardio sessions a week to help create a calorie deficit and help rid the body of the fat that covers your abs.
> 
> Key # 2- Proper Nutrition
> 
> Do not sabotage your results in the gym by giving yourself a passport to pig out. Ridding the body of fat once and for all is accomplished by proper nutrition more so than incorporating cardio. At the end of the day, if you have consumed more calories than you have expended, you add body fat. So you need to burn more calories than you consume.
> 
> Nutrition is important because you can reduce the amount of calories you take in, therefore greatly having an effect on the amount which you have to expend through cardio. Eat five to six small, well-balanced meals spaced apart about every three to four hours. Try to keep something healthy on hand. If not, when you become real hungry, you will opt for something that isn't as good for you. When you become overly hungry, all rational thinking goes out the window. But it is important to get something in you. Not eating on time or at all is almost as bad as eating too much. Keep protein intake high (approximately 50% of daily calories), carbs moderate (40%), and fats minimal (10%).
> 
> Muscle fiber is made of tightly-wound protein molecules that is damaged during a workout, so you need more protein than the sedentary person to help that muscle tissue repair. Carbohydrates have an important role in the body, but do not base your meals on them. Try to avoid simple sugars like cane sugar, honey, fruit juices, syrups, and even a lot of fruit.
> 
> Drink at least a gallon of clean water each day as well. It will help in nutrient absorption and digestion and will help flush toxins from the body.
> 
> Bottom line, make sure you are supplying your body with well-balanced, healthy food every three to four hours.
> 
> Key # 3- Weight training the abdominals
> 
> Here is where most people go wrong in their attempt to develop their abs. I often ask those I train, "Would you train your biceps with sets of 50 reps with no weight?" Of course, they say "no."
> 
> How about your chest, 50 reps with no weight? Another no. I then ask, "Then why would you do that with your abs?"
> 
> Here's an important key. If you want proper ab development, you need to add resistance (weight) to your ab exercises. Abs are muscles just like biceps, triceps, pecs, glutes, whatever. You need resistance to properly strengthen and build them. The same goes for abdominals.
> 
> Here are some effective ab exercises to incorporate for proper ab stimulation.
> 
> Weighted crunches. Grab a dumbbell, either hold it in front of your face, or let it lie on your upper chest, under your chin, and perform regular crunches. You are now using your abs more to work against the leverage the dumbbell has created. Stick with a heavy enough weight where you can handle 10-15 reps, but no more. Remember, you need to create enough resistance where your abs are forced to work.
> 
> Cable Rope crunches-grab the tricep rope, kneel on your knees, and bend downwards, forcefully contracting your abs on the way down. It's basically a crunch, only, you are on your knees. But the contraction is the same. Don't swing with the hips, you are not using the abs very much if you do. Just a slight, 30 degree contraction until you feel the abs contract, hold for a couple seconds, then back up.
> 
> Weighted leg raises- Lie flat on your back, with your hands tucked under your butt. Wrap your feet around a small dumbbell, and perform leg raises. Start with your feet about 6 inches from the ground, then raise them about 12-16 inches from the ground and then back down slowly. These can be done on the end of a bench as well.
> 
> Seated ab machine- once again, do not swing all the way down, just far enough (30 degrees) to fully contract the abs, hold for a couple seconds, then back up. This is very similar to Cable rope crunches.
> 
> Stability Ball Crunches- working on the stability ball will incorporate balance into your abdominal work. They are effective at strengthening your core region, which is your abs and lower back.
> 
> You lie down on a stability ball like you are going to perform a crunch. Position yourself on the ball so your lower back is resting on it. Keep your feet close together on the floor making your body less stable (helps incorporate more balance on your part) and place your hands behind your head or folded on your chest. Crunch your upper body towards your knees, exhaling as you contract your abs. Under muscular control, lower yourself back to the original position keeping full tension on the abs.


I was thinkin winny myself tbf mate cos I'm not really lookin to fill up with water like dbol, the pumps were almost too much with naps but my joints arent the best so bit weary of winny.

Will more than likely throw a bit of tren in the mix for good luck too


----------



## Breda

Who the fuk is ronzid and hos the fuk did he hijack my quote the pr**k


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Who the fuk is ronzid and hos the fuk did he hijack my quote the pr**k


That happened to me the other day, cvnt always seems to crop up now and again lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I was thinkin winny myself tbf mate cos I'm not really lookin to fill up with water like dbol, the pumps were almost too much with naps but my joints arent the best so bit weary of winny.
> 
> Will more than likely throw a bit of tren in the mix for good luck too


Fire fish oils in with every meal mate, that should help.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you even lift?












Do you even nutrition?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> That happened to me the other day, cvnt always seems to crop up now and again lol


Cheeky bastard dont even post



Ginger Ben said:


> Fire fish oils in with every meal mate, that should help.


Yea I've got a few tubs knockin around think I need to get them in.

What are your views on glucosamine for joints?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Cheeky bastard dont even post
> 
> Yea I've got a few tubs knockin around think I need to get them in.
> 
> What are your views on glucosamine for joints?


Never used it mate. I have found cissus good for joints in the past although since I've been religious with fish oils I haven't needed it.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Never used it mate. I have found cissus good for joints in the past although since I've been religious with fish oils I haven't needed it.


Nice 1 bud.

Thats my problem I'm not strict enough 1 day I'll take them then I wont look at them for another 2 weeks.

If they've helped you and ive got thrm layin around I might aswell fix up and use them


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, another great session this morning. Trained back and chest same as Monday but in reverse and swapped rack pulls for straight arm pull downs. Partly as glute playing up again and partly because Paul gave me the option to rotate these two exercises.

Weights silly low again compared to what i used to do before but hitting so much harder due to stricter form, slow negs and taking to full failure.

But the best part is It's Friday!!


----------



## flinty90

How far down ate weights then mate in comparison for example ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> How far down ate weights then mate in comparison for example ??


Decline bench I maxed out at 90 kg today on final working set.

DB Flys with 22's

To be fair its chest that has taken the biggest hit. The rest aren't too bad. I forget that sometimes I'm comparing to on cycle weights which is obviously silly at the moment as dieting and natty

Important thing though is I'm leaving the gym in tatters which is great so not ar5ed about weights at the moment


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello you ginger pr**k.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Decline bench I maxed out at 90 kg today on final working set.
> 
> DB Flys with 22's
> 
> To be fair its chest that has taken the biggest hit. The rest aren't too bad. I forget that sometimes I'm comparing to on cycle weights which is obviously silly at the moment as dieting and natty
> 
> Important thing though is I'm leaving the gym in tatters which is great so not ar5ed about weights at the moment


Its so easy to ego train I've been guilty of it recently seein skinny cnuts come in and near match what I'm doin is demoralising but today the can get to fuk cos I'm comin to fuk sh!t up in my chest shoulders and tris and thats it

I'll be trainin in 20 and this post would have bedn forgotten


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> hello you ginger pr**k.


Morning ya wee boaby how's tricks?


----------



## Guest

How you finding the new routine and diet m8?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning ya wee boaby how's tricks?


pretty damn average buddy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> How you finding the new routine and diet m8?


All good so far mate, only week one so checking in with Paul tomorrow and see if he wants to make any adjustments.

Routine is tough but really good and enjoying it as It's a decent change from what I have been doing recently.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> pretty damn average buddy


Oh. Not your normal chipper self then?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh. Not your normal chipper self then?


course i am!! nothing shuts this cvnt up  whats on this w.e? im gonna TRY & be good this w.e.....might even have a night on the recs sat PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> course i am!! nothing shuts this cvnt up  whats on this w.e? im gonna TRY & be good this w.e.....might even have a night on the recs sat PMSL


pmsl then start a thread monday, why am I fat and feeling shyte? :lol:

Got bro in laws bbq tomorrow so that should be good, driving though so no grog. Sunday off for day out in London with mrs and my mum. Doing a few touristy things. Taking my own food.....never thought I'd be one of those people..... mg:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl then start a thread monday, why am I fat and feeling shyte? :lol:
> 
> Got bro in laws bbq tomorrow so that should be good, driving though so no grog. Sunday off for day out in London with mrs and my mum. Doing a few touristy things. *Taking my own food*.....never thought I'd be one of those people..... mg:


 :lol: fukin nonse.

if i do have a night on the recs....i'll prob lose about a stone pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, first check in day with Paul today so be.interesting to see if he makes any changes to diet this week.

Have stuck to it religiously, literally not a gram of anything out of place which if I'm honest is probably the first time I've actually done that.

Normally my diet is alright but I'll have the odd biscuit here and there, square of dark choc etc but this week nothing.

Hardly a major achievement I know lol especially compared to what others do but a small box ticked for me, at least I know I can stick to the plan as I wasn't tempted to crack at any point even though hunger was quite strong at some points.

From 2pm all bets are off though, It's munching time


----------



## JANIKvonD

you've done great this week bud, keep it up & you'll be a freak by the this time next year. got a feeling you're "munching time" is gonna be VERY timid pmsl....feg


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl then start a thread monday, why am I fat and feeling shyte? :lol:
> 
> Got bro in laws bbq tomorrow so that should be good, driving though so no grog. Sunday off for day out in London with mrs and my mum. Doing a few touristy things. *Taking my own food*.....never thought I'd be one of those people..... mg:


:no:


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, first check in day with Paul today so be.interesting to see if he makes any changes to diet this week.
> 
> Have stuck to it religiously, literally not a gram of anything out of place which if I'm honest is probably the first time I've actually done that.
> 
> Normally my diet is alright but I'll have the odd biscuit here and there, square of dark choc etc but this week nothing.
> 
> Hardly a major achievement I know lol especially compared to what others do but a small box ticked for me, at least I know I can stick to the plan as I wasn't tempted to crack at any point even though hunger was quite strong at some points.
> 
> From 2pm all bets are off though, It's munching time


Exactly the same as me mate, always stray off diet no matter how big or small it is.

Well done for sticking to it to the letter, you'll get the results you want if you keep it up!!!!

Make sure your cheat window isn't half as$ed, otherwise me and @JANIKvonD will happily neg the sh!t out of ya:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> Exactly the same as me mate, always stray off diet no matter how big or small it is.
> 
> Well done for sticking to it to the letter, you'll get the results you want if you keep it up!!!!
> 
> Make sure your cheat window isn't half as$ed, otherwise me and @JANIKvonD will happily neg the sh!t out of ya:lol:


i've already negged the cvnt....it'll be half a burger with no bun, sniffing the BBQ sauce lid as he eats it


----------



## Ginger Ben

lol cheers lads. Cheat is partly limited today a we are going to a bbq so I'm not in charge of what will be there but suffice to say they are going to wish they'd bought more :lol:

Pizza later is a certainty and some ice cream i reckon too 

So HIIT cardio done just now which was good. I actually really enjoy this as even thought its hard work it makes me feel like I'm really being pro active. I also like the fact all the other cardio users look at you like you're a knob when doing HIIT not realising that I've achieved more in 15 mins than they will in 45 mins of reading their books whilst "cycling" lol


----------



## Guest

Well done sticking to the plan m8, enjoy your cheat window! Deserved!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Well done sticking to the plan m8, enjoy your cheat window! Deserved!


Thanks mate, feels a bit silly being pleased with 1 week on a proper diet compared to what some on here go through but got to start somewhere right?! lol

You got your plan through?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, feels a bit silly being pleased with 1 week on a proper diet compared to what some on here go through but got to start somewhere right?! lol
> 
> You got your plan through?


Not yet mate, some time this weekend. Then it begins, cant wait tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Not yet mate, some time this weekend. Then it begins, cant wait tbh.


It's exciting stuff mate. Best bit is knowing you don't have to spend time worrying that what you are doing is right or wondering if it works. Looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> It's exciting stuff mate. Best bit is knowing you don't have to spend time worrying that what you are doing is right or wondering if it works. Looking forward to following your progress.


Aye m8 nail right on the head, no second guessing. Just a plan to stick to 100x easier


----------



## biglbs

Yo,here you are,in....


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Yo,here you are,in....


Yes indeed, welcome aboard mate. Hope alls well


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i've already negged the cvnt....it'll be half a burger with no bun, sniffing the BBQ sauce lid as he eats it


You're going to be soooooo disappointed in me lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> You're going to be soooooo disappointed in me lol


C'mon then, what did you have?

Or more to the point, what didn't you have, bloody amateurs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> C'mon then, what did you have?
> 
> Or more to the point, what didn't you have, bloody amateurs


3 beers, bbq (chicken, sausages, lamb, salads, roast spuds etc) thats it......might have ice cream later

To be honest as we've been out all day and driving about I haven't really thought about it and also I didn't actually fancy anything so no point in eating crap for the sake of it. Would rather wait for when I'm actually really craving something than have it for no reason


----------



## Ginger Ben

Add a magnum


----------



## JANIKvonD

You're a Fukin disgrace


----------



## luther1

You've shamed the bodybuiding fraternity


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, poor cheat effort I know lol but as said, no point doing it for the sake of it.

Trained delts, tris and bis this morning. First time through this session so a bit of range finding with weights but was a good one nonetheless.

Highlights were 35's on db shoulder press and 50kg on overhead tri press (prob too heavy with hindsight)

Strength feels ok considering been on low cals for a few months now and change in training style. Recovery however is excellent at the moment, very little doms and soreness the next day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So it appears that my tight piriformus muscle which flared up on Wednesday after legs again is now causing sciatica which is horrible in every way. It's eased off over the last 24 hours or so but got treatment again on Thursday for it. Legs this week going to have to be a bit of a chop around as think it's best to do almost just bw squats and v light leg press to get muscle working and pump blood around it but not stress it at all. Should be able to do a bit more on leg extn and ham curls hopefully. Calves should be ok too. Just going to have to see how it goes. Don't want to set myself back any more than needs be and got to get it sorted properly as it's impossible to train properly with it.


----------



## luther1

gay


----------



## flinty90

Seems people who train under scarbs all turn into girls. Make excuses and then pack up lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> gay





flinty90 said:


> Seems people who train under scarbs all turn into girls. Make excuses and then pack up lol


Suck my balls


----------



## flinty90

Can tell.he is serious cos he.didnt like our comments luther. Lol. Mardy ginger bitch x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Can tell.he is serious cos he.didnt like our comments luther. Lol. Mardy ginger bitch x


Lol, the day I take anything on here seriously will be the day to quit the forum :lol:

Good day today, been out all day but hit all meals as planned. Sciatica has been annoying today, docs tomorrow for better pain killers 

Hiit tomorrow morning which will be good and hopefully won't aggravate leg too much


----------



## 25434

Ullo Ginger Ben. Sciatic pain is a right ole...urrrmmm...errr...pain? lol I get this down my left leg since I had an accident a few years back. I do stretching stuff that I was shown by the specialist, it doesn't make it go away but I keep doing it just to keep the volume of pain down. I can relate to how you feel with this.

Have a good week if you can...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Ullo Ginger Ben. Sciatic pain is a right ole...urrrmmm...errr...pain? lol I get this down my left leg since I had an accident a few years back. I do stretching stuff that I was shown by the specialist, it doesn't make it go away but I keep doing it just to keep the volume of pain down. I can relate to how you feel with this.
> 
> Have a good week if you can...


Cheers my dear, hopefully it will bugger off soon. Have you tried acupuncture? Meant to help apparently.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Seems people who train under scarbs all turn into girls. Make excuses and then pack up lol


Ahem :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers my dear, hopefully it will bugger off soon. Have you tried acupuncture? Meant to help apparently.


Used to have acupuncture for my hayfever,worked a treat


----------



## Guest

My old man slipped a disk good few years back. Seen specialists and allsorts through the hospital. He swears by acupuncture.

Went to an acupuncturist as bit of a last resort, and come out sorted. Few more goes and he was back to normal.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, HIIT done this morning fasted as usual then waited about an hour before meal 1, meal 2 gone down nicely too (mince and veg) and off to shops soon to stock up on veg and some low cal chilli sauce. Stuff is a god send lol.

Put in a pretty chunky order with @MuscleFood yesterday, 10kg chicken, 2kg beef mince and a pile of naughty stuff for a big bbq we are having on Saturday


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, HIIT done this morning fasted as usual then waited about an hour before meal 1, meal 2 gone down nicely too (mince and veg) and off to shops soon to stock up on veg and some low cal chilli sauce. Stuff is a god send lol.
> 
> Put in a pretty chunky order with @MuscleFood yesterday, 10kg chicken, 2kg beef mince and a pile of naughty stuff for a big bbq we are having on Saturday


Good lad, looking any different yet? I know its soon but I imagine you are starting to see some changes 

Nice order, i'm holding off with Holiday etc. Think i'll get that Turkey offer though lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, looking any different yet? I know its soon but I imagine you are starting to see some changes
> 
> Nice order, i'm holding off with Holiday etc. Think i'll get that Turkey offer though lol


I thought I was but today I'm not sure lol. Paul said the purpose of the first 2-3 weeks is to basically get me used to a consistent diet and his training programme and then once everything has settled down (weight and strength fluctuations etc) we can start to adjust things from there. So I think that means that any early changes are likely to only be temporary reactions to the new diet/training rather than anything more significant.

Having said that I have definitely leaned out across hips/lower back which is worst fat storage place for me, small change but better than none 

Abs still a way off but some days can see second top pair coming through, other days nothing :lol: good thing is they look aligned so when they are out, they will look good!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I thought I was but today I'm not sure lol. Paul said the purpose of the first 2-3 weeks is to basically get me used to a consistent diet and his training programme and then once everything has settled down (weight and strength fluctuations etc) we can start to adjust things from there. So I think that means that any early changes are likely to only be temporary reactions to the new diet/training rather than anything more significant.
> 
> Having said that I have definitely leaned out across hips/lower back which is worst fat storage place for me, small change but better than none
> 
> Abs still a way off but some days can see second top pair coming through, other days nothing :lol: good thing is they look aligned so when they are out, they will look good!


That's good then mate. So in a few weeks you can add a few bits and watch things really change!

Sounds good so far, keep it up mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's good then mate. So in a few weeks you can add a few bits and watch things really change!
> 
> Sounds good so far, keep it up mate :beer:


Yeah just have to wait and see what Paul comes up with once we have established a starting point. It's good stuff, really enjoying it so far and looking forward to seeing what's round the corner


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Abs still a way off but some days can see second top pair coming through, other days nothing :lol: good thing is they look aligned so when they are out, they will look good!


Lol, funny you should say that. There was a fella in the gym who must be competing as he was doing some poses over in the corner of the gym.

Lean as fvck but his abs looked weird! They were scattered(?) and each ab was a different size, no symmetry whatsoever, if that makes sense and didn't look too good tbh. The rest of him looked awesome though lol.

Anyway, as you were soldier


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I thought I was but today I'm not sure lol. Paul said the purpose of the first 2-3 weeks is to basically get me used to a consistent diet and his training programme and then once everything has settled down (weight and strength fluctuations etc) we can start to adjust things from there. So I think that means that any early changes are likely to only be temporary reactions to the new diet/training rather than anything more significant.
> 
> Having said that I have definitely leaned out across hips/lower back which is worst fat storage place for me, small change but better than none
> 
> Abs still a way off but some days can see second top pair coming through, other days nothing :lol: good thing is they look aligned so when they are out, they will look good!


At least things are goin in the right direction mate only a week in and seein positive changes you cant complain

Once sh!t starts in Ernest I can see massive changes for you my friend


----------



## flinty90

So are abs your number one goal with paul mate ??


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, funny you should say that. There was a fella in the gym who must be competing as he was doing some poses over in the corner of the gym.
> 
> Lean as fvck but his abs looked weird! They were scattered(?) and each ab was a different size, no symmetry whatsoever, if that makes sense and didn't look too good tbh. The rest of him looked awesome though lol.
> 
> Anyway, as you were soldier


LOL, weird isn't it! Quite a few have scattered abs, bloody genetics eh?! Not like you though ya slag


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> So are abs your number one goal with paul mate ??


No mate, but I'm still on low cals so was wondering if they might appear over next few weeks.

Ultimate goal with Paul is to get to a lean 220ish lbs. What stages that takes in terms of cutting/adding size etc is down to him.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, funny you should say that. There was a fella in the gym who must be competing as he was doing some poses over in the corner of the gym.
> 
> Lean as fvck but his abs looked weird! They were scattered(?) and each ab was a different size, no symmetry whatsoever, if that makes sense and didn't look too good tbh. The rest of him looked awesome though lol.
> 
> Anyway, as you were soldier


Cutlers are like that, all over the place.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> At least things are goin in the right direction mate only a week in and seein positive changes you cant complain
> 
> Once sh!t starts in Ernest I can see massive changes for you my friend


Thanks mate, will certainly keep you all posted on things as and when!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 5 is a winner, going down very nicely. Chicken, rice veg and pineapple! Pineapple adds a lovely sweet hit and goes brilliantly with chilli!

Low weight high rep legs tomorrow. Went to docs today and sciatica confirmed. Active recovery and trip.to chiro on the cards.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 5 is a winner, going down very nicely. Chicken, rice veg and pineapple! Pineapple adds a lovely sweet hit and goes brilliantly with chilli!
> 
> Low weight high rep legs tomorrow. Went to docs today and sciatica confirmed. Active recovery and trip.to chiro on the cards.


Chicken and pineapple eh.....?!!? Lol

Ouch on the sciatica mate, get on that! It's a fooker.

I'm still rocking my spasm'd trap 

I'm honestly walking around like Monty Burns :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Chicken and pineapple eh.....?!!? Lol
> 
> Ouch on the sciatica mate, get on that! It's a fooker.
> 
> I'm still rocking my spasm'd trap
> 
> I'm honestly walking around like Monty Burns :lol:


Lol secret to gainzzzzz 

Yeah it is, chiro tomorrow luckily so hoping for some magic from them.

That's a bugger too mate,deffo consider having it looked at properly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Did legs this morning, working around leg issue. Did high rep low weights on moat stuff, leg press, front squats, extns, ham curls. Went heavy on calves for standing and seated calf raises.

Didn't aggravate leg any further which is good but hate going to the gym without being to give it the beans! Can't wait for chest and back on Friday to hammer it hard!

Pwo meals in and shower needed


----------



## loganator

Good luck Ben , sounds like the right approach plus Pscarb is a great coach


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Good luck Ben , sounds like the right approach plus Pscarb is a great coach


Cheers Carl, thanks for popping in. Yep early days but his rep speaks for itself so looking forward to what's to come!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Musclefood delivery is getting ripped in to straight away when it turns up! Need chicken :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Salmon tonight with pile of veg for dinner. Nice actually, will have it more often I reckon, well as often as diet permits.

Hiit tomorrow morning which will be good. Need some new music on ipod. What's everybody listening to in the gym at the moment??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shake done, bed soon.

Nobody is reading this anymore are they lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Shake done, bed soon.
> 
> Nobody is reading this anymore are they lol


Nah


----------



## sxbarnes

Subbed ginger lad

Actually just read most of it. Can I unsubbed already haha pmsl


----------



## 25434

Ullo ginger Ben...just popped in....salmon and veggies, hummmmmmm....now that sounds nice....idea for my own tea tonight....yum..HAVE A GOOD DAY....OOP.? Not sure why the caps went on there sorry.....but at least it went on at the right bit.......hurrr hurrrrr...:laugh: take care, stay good....ummmm....I think.....


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Shake done, bed soon.
> 
> Nobody is reading this anymore are they lol


lol, mines the same m8. Although i cant update mine very often as my phone is in for repair so i cant get on here when at work so it suits at the minute lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, been up throughout the night with pooch honking up so trip to the vets again this morning! Let's hope It's not the same as last time!!

Hiit will have to be done later this evening but diet will be nailed as per.

Got a big bbq to prepare for on Saturday as well. Got about 12 family and friends descending on us for a pi55 up and feeding. Handy that It's my cheat day 

Will be having a few beers but not getting blotto. More interested in the pulled pork baps and home made pizzas in making tbh


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Shake done, bed soon.
> 
> Nobody is reading this anymore are they lol


I have tumbleweeds blowing through too mate,but I aint even Ginger,just old....


----------



## Huntingground

GM GB, starting to take this lark seriously now then, working with Paul etc. Good luck mate.

Sciatica is a fooker and can linger for ages, I can suffer with it sometimes.

Hope doggy is OK too, not much luck with dog recently!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> GM GB, starting to take this lark seriously now then, working with Paul etc. Good luck mate.
> 
> Sciatica is a fooker and can linger for ages, I can suffer with it sometimes.
> 
> Hope doggy is OK too, not much luck with dog recently!!


Morning HG, yes mate hoping for some good progress over next few months now, hope to be able to keep it going for a good while but will take it step by step.

Got a chiro appointment tonight so hoping for some magic from that.

Cheers mate, he's fine now although was sick again first thing. Vet will put our minds to rest hopefully


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I have tumbleweeds blowing through too mate,but I aint even Ginger,just old....


Lol, I shall visit and bring a broom


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, been up throughout the night with pooch honking up so trip to the vets again this morning! Let's hope It's not the same as last time!!
> 
> Hiit will have to be done later this evening but diet will be nailed as per.
> 
> Got a big bbq to prepare for on Saturday as well. Got about 12 family and friends descending on us for a pi55 up and feeding. Handy that It's my cheat day
> 
> Will be having a few beers but not getting blotto. More interested in the pulled pork baps and home made pizzas in making tbh


im guessing its home made pizza....so u can make it healthier, you're such a dissapointment to this world ben......ya really are. :lol:

home the pup gets on ok at the vet!!...poor wee man's seen his share


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> im guessing its home made pizza....so u can make it healthier, you're such a dissapointment to this world ben......ya really are. :lol:
> 
> home the pup gets on ok at the vet!!...poor wee man's seen his share


Haha no mate It's homemade so i can cook them on the bbq 

But they are healthier by default lol.

Cheers mate, can't believe he's ill again, hoping just a one off to some sh1t he's eaten


----------



## luther1

Weathers not looking great for Saturday Ben,was going to go to Richmond for the day with Jen,little Thames cruise etc,but looks like rain.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Weathers not looking great for Saturday Ben,was going to go to Richmond for the day with Jen,little Thames cruise etc,but looks like rain.


Yeah I know mate, fvcking typical isn't it!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I know mate, fvcking typical isn't it!


Hopefully it'll pass,going to fcuk the weekend up otherwise


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Hopefully it'll pass,going to fcuk the weekend up otherwise


Yes it will, can't house 12 people inside so some of the cvnts are getting wet if it rains lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Healthy pizza's?

I"M DONE.

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Healthy pizza's?
> 
> I"M DONE.
> 
> :lol:


lol, well homemade dough and sauce but with all the usual toppings, cooked on the bbq. Got to be healthier than dominos but still going to be awesome I reckon. Better probably 

Hopefully the rain doesn't make an appearance for long on Saturday, that would be a ball ache.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, well homemade dough and sauce but with all the usual toppings, cooked on the bbq. Got to be healthier than dominos but still going to be awesome I reckon. *Better probably*
> 
> Hopefully the rain doesn't make an appearance for long on Saturday, that would be a ball ache.


 :lol: ....trying to convince yourself mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

ps....i had 2 large cheeseburgers with onions & tom sauce + a caramel slice for breakfast


----------



## luther1

Is Kingston better for shops Ben,at least if it rains we can go in Bentalls?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Is Kingston better for shops Ben,at least if it rains we can go in Bentalls?


Kingston is good mate. There's a John Lewis there too which is pretty big. Jamies Italian for lunch too


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Kingston is good mate. There's a John Lewis there too which is pretty big. Jamies Italian for lunch too


We'll sit in Jamie's and order a coffee each and open our packed lunches on the table lol. Con hasn't given Jen a treat day either


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> We'll sit in Jamie's and order a coffee each and open our packed lunches on the table lol. Con hasn't given Jen a treat day either


open jens legs and nosh on that fcuker zero cals and alot more fun unwrapping the kebab X


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> open jens legs and nosh on that fcuker zero cals and alot more fun unwrapping the kebab X


Don't like my meat dry though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well chiropractor was a success in the short term at least. Reckons it might take a while to shift sciatica but she's definitely helped today and given me some tips to help speed up recovery.

Big chest and back session tomorrow with traps as well. Looking forward to that!

Pooch is home too and seems ok albeit a bit flat due to being poked around a bit today by vet lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Well chiropractor was a success in the short term at least. Reckons it might take a while to shift sciatica but she's definitely helped today and given me some tips to help speed up recovery.
> 
> Big chest and back session tomorrow with traps as well. Looking forward to that!
> 
> Pooch is home too and seems ok albeit a bit flat due to being poked around a bit today by vet lol


Sounds like a cheap day all round!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Sounds like a cheap day all round!


Burning through cash for fun at the moment matr. Wish I could earn it as fast!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Burning through cash for fun at the moment matr. Wish I could earn it as fast!


I seem to earn ok but saving is an absolute nightmare. New van battery today,bumped into the ex on Tuesday and she'd just lost her purse so I gave her £100. Paid for Jens coaching with Con. All mounts up doesn't it. Was tempted to buy a new car in January but as that's the last payment month on this one I think I'll reconsider. 3 years of £311 a month on something that's lost tens of thousands


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I seem to earn ok but saving is an absolute nightmare. New van battery today,bumped into the ex on Tuesday and she'd just lost her purse so I gave her £100. Paid for Jens coaching with Con. All mounts up doesn't it. Was tempted to buy a new car in January but as that's the last payment month on this one I think I'll reconsider. 3 years of £311 a month on something that's lost tens of thousands


Cars are a nightmare mate, just chucking money away on them most of the time. I wouldn't buy new or nearly new unless could afford to pay cash and not care about depreciation.

Jen yraininr with you as well then? She enjoying the diet etc?


----------



## Ginger Ben

That garbled word is 'training' lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Cars are a nightmare mate, just chucking money away on them most of the time. I wouldn't buy new or nearly new unless could afford to pay cash and not care about depreciation.
> 
> Jen yraininr with you as well then? She enjoying the diet etc?


She's got her own program and diet from Con. His wife lost 80lb so they should know what to do. She does boxer size three times a week anyway and now has three weights sessions a week from Con to do too,plus cardio. She's not a big eater so that was probably her problem. Only started Tuesday and said she's struggling to eat her four tiny meals already! She's wants to lose a bit off her bum and legs desperately so hopefully she'll stick to it for the three months


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> She's got her own program and diet from Con. His wife lost 80lb so they should know what to do. She does boxer size three times a week anyway and now has three weights sessions a week from Con to do too,plus cardio. She's not a big eater so that was probably her problem. Only started Tuesday and said she's struggling to eat her four tiny meals already! She's wants to lose a bit off her bum and legs desperately so hopefully she'll stick to it for the three months


Fair play to her It's always good to see somebody making the effort as we all know this stuff doesn't happen on It's own.

Haha bet out winds you up seeing her struggling to eat enough while your having another bowl of sand lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair play to her It's always good to see somebody making the effort as we all know this stuff doesn't happen on It's own.
> 
> Haha bet out winds you up seeing her struggling to eat enough while your having another bowl of sand lol


I swear I could easily squeeze in another meal and a couple of shakes each day. She had one scoop of whey yesterday with 40gms of oats and said she couldn't eat her apple after! Wtf!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I swear I could easily squeeze in another meal and a couple of shakes each day. She had one scoop of whey yesterday with 40gms of oats and said she couldn't eat her apple after! Wtf!


Haha that's female mentality of trying so hard to not overeat she's convinced herself she is full when she couldn't be really


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mofos

Awesome session this morning, chest, back and traps. Totally ruined.after that, glad to have weekend off lifting!

Inc bench

Inc db flys

Decline bench

Tbar rows

Underhand pulldowns

Hammer grip cable row

Db pullovers

Bb shrugs

Food!!


----------



## Richie186

Simple and effective. My kind of workout.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mofos
> 
> Awesome session this morning, chest, back and traps. Totally ruined.after that, glad to have weekend off lifting!
> 
> Inc bench
> 
> Inc db flys
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> Tbar rows
> 
> Underhand pulldowns
> 
> Hammer grip cable row
> 
> Db pullovers
> 
> Bb shrugs
> 
> Food!!


That'll do benjamin :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Boom done,lovely


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers all, was a good session, lots of forced reps and negatives to really hit failure. Fried now lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mofos
> 
> Awesome session this morning, chest, back and traps. Totally ruined.after that, glad to have weekend off lifting!
> 
> Inc bench
> 
> Inc db flys
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> Tbar rows
> 
> Underhand pulldowns
> 
> Hammer grip cable row
> 
> Db pullovers
> 
> Bb shrugs
> 
> Food!!


loving the look of that


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> loving the look of that


It's good mate, takes a while but it leaves you ruined


----------



## Ginger Ben

TIRED!

Couple of broken nights sleep this week along with being busy and hitting the gym hard have caught up with me I think. HIIT tomorrow morning then got a good day to look forward to. Got plenty of shyte in to have alongside the bbq and this time I'll be taking full advantage :beer:

Out for lunch on Sunday with inlaws too which obviously I can't take food along to so will have something like steak and veg to keep it as clean as possible. Start of week 3 next week so getting some momentum going now, expecting some changes to come after next week but no idea what! :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> TIRED!
> 
> Couple of broken nights sleep this week along with being busy and hitting the gym hard have caught up with me I think. HIIT tomorrow morning then got a good day to look forward to. Got plenty of shyte in to have alongside the bbq and this time I'll be taking full advantage :beer:
> 
> Out for lunch on Sunday with inlaws too which obviously I can't take food along to so will have something like steak and veg to keep it as clean as possible. Start of week 3 next week so getting some momentum going now, expecting some changes to come after next week but no idea what! :lol:


I've been invited out for Sunday dinner. Fcuk it,I'm having roast. Meat,veg and spuds, not going to ruin me is it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I've been invited out for Sunday dinner. Fcuk it,I'm having roast. Meat,veg and spuds, not going to ruin me is it?


Good man, It's meat, veg and spuds, normal bb food I reckon.


----------



## Breda

How have you found recovery from all the forced reps n that mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> How have you found recovery from all the forced reps n that mate?


Actually pretty good mate, hardly any doms the next day and no general aching. Think diet and supps timing has a lot to do with that but also what I'm currently doing is lower volume than I was doing. Think thats set to increase soon though so will be interesting to see what recovery is like then.

Loving the sessions though and diet is going well so far too.


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good weekend mate, make sure you do the protocol I mentioned :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol will do mate 

Hiit done and meal 1 down. Meal 2 as per diet then it's fun food time 

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol will do mate
> 
> Hiit done and meal 1 down. Meal 2 as per diet *then it's fun food time*
> 
> Have a good weekend all


Make sure you do a proper job of it this weekend mate, any more half a$$ed attempts at a "cheat", i'll be unsubbing.

KTHXBAI


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Make sure you do a proper job of it this weekend mate, any more half a$$ed attempts at a "cheat", i'll be unsubbing.
> 
> KTHXBAI


Just had a protein bar...... :lol:


----------



## luther1

Sneaky update

Hope the BBQ went well benjy and you dodged the rain,but fcuk me did it come down

Off to build a bear with Sydney,new school shoes and TGI Fridays for dinner


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> View attachment 133377
> 
> 
> Sneaky update
> 
> Hope the BBQ went well benjy and you dodged the rain,but fcuk me did it come down
> 
> Off to build a bear with Sydney,new school shoes and TGI Fridays for lunch
> 
> View attachment 133378


Looking awesome mate, diet is obviously working!

It pi55ed down lol but we had a gazebo thing up so still managed to stay dry and outside. Was quite good fun with the rain actually.

Have a good day mate!


----------



## luther1

Excuse my rotation skills!


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> View attachment 133379
> 
> 
> Sneaky update
> 
> Hope the BBQ went well benjy and you dodged the rain,but fcuk me did it come down
> 
> Off to build a bear with Sydney,new school shoes and TGI Fridays for dinner


Top effort that Luther. Lean as fool. Nice one mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

luther1 said:


> View attachment 133379
> 
> 
> Sneaky update
> 
> Hope the BBQ went well benjy and you dodged the rain,but fcuk me did it come down
> 
> Off to build a bear with Sydney,new school shoes and TGI Fridays for dinner


Looking great fella!!

How long has been between avi and these, i can't remember but it's not that long, is it?

P.s time for an avi change!!!

@Ginger Ben, much better effort on the cheat mate, you survived the negs today lol


----------



## luther1

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking great fella!!
> 
> How long has been between avi and these, i can't remember but it's not that long, is it?
> 
> P.s time for an avi change!!!
> 
> @Ginger Ben, much better effort on the cheat mate, you survived the negs today lol


Cheers Sharpy. 15 July my avi was taken and I've dropped 7lb since. Will put up pics taken when I started with Con at the beginning of July,I looked a right chubba


----------



## luther1

1st pic was the beginning of July when i started with Con and 2nd pic today


----------



## Breda

Impressive stuff luther you look fukin great man!

No muscle lost just fat from all the right places by the look of it

Money well spent


----------



## Breda

But ffs buy a next pair pf trousers you cheap skating cnut


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> View attachment 133384
> .
> View attachment 133385
> 
> 
> 1st pic was the beginning of July when i started with Con and 2nd pic today


Amazing mate!!


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> View attachment 133379
> 
> 
> Sneaky update
> 
> Hope the BBQ went well benjy and you dodged the rain,but fcuk me did it come down
> 
> Off to build a bear with Sydney,new school shoes and TGI Fridays for dinner


Wow- good work, massive improvement!


----------



## Fatstuff

I need to get my ar5e in gear don't I lol!! Would love some abs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice to see so many positive comments in my journal about a photo, shame It's of somebody else....pmsl


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice to see so many positive comments in my journal about a photo, shame It's of somebody else....pmsl


Well when you post some fukin photos up you might get some positive comments too lol


----------



## Milky

Ben, you not a fan f pics ?

I can sympathise totally if your not.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice to see so many positive comments in my journal about a photo, shame It's of somebody else....pmsl


Haha sorry m8, get a nice tan like loofer and we might praise u


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Ben, you not a fan f pics ?
> 
> I can sympathise totally if your not.


No I don't mind sticking some up mate, there's a few in opening post but I don't put them up often as always look the same LOL.


----------



## sxbarnes

Just keep putting the same ones up mate. I know wot ya mean...


----------



## Ginger Ben

James 123 said:


> Only jokin u need a bit more work on ur back ben but everything else looks good!!!


Great I'm so pleased that somebody without the balls to have a pic in their avi approves of my physique...means a lot


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> Great I'm so pleased that somebody without the balls to have a pic in their avi approves of my physique...meansa lot


Haha could be phil Heath?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ginger Ben said:


> Great I'm so pleased that somebody without the balls to have a pic in their avi approves of my physique...means a lot


Not long before this guy is red :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

danMUNDY said:


> Not long before this guy is red :lol:


Didn't want to appear like I couldn't take a bit of stick but then again........


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ah fvck it changed my mind


----------



## sxbarnes

How do ya neg people?


----------



## Breda

James 123 said:


> Do u lift Ben ???


Do you?

I take it from the lack of avi you dont!


----------



## TELBOR

James 123 said:


> Do u lift Ben ???


Repped 

PMSL

You're a cùnt :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

How do ya neg people?


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol hahaha


----------



## Breda

sxbarnes said:


> How do ya neg people?


Just showed you


----------



## Sharpy76

WOOP WOOP

Just dished out my first neg EVAR.

Fvck it felt good, going to look for some more victims now......


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Breda said:


> Just showed you


I did wonder why that guy turned red all of a sudden haha


----------



## Breda

danMUNDY said:


> I did wonder why that guy turned red all of a sudden haha


Guilty


----------



## Sharpy76

James 123 said:


> Pic comin up any minute now Ben mate ill put my money were my mouth is !!!!


Don't forget, your username has to be written on the bodypart of your choice with a copy of todays paper, otherwise it don't count for sh!t.

Nice shade of red, suits you sir....


----------



## Breda

James 123 said:


> There it's up .. I had no one at home to take pic for me lol


Where


----------



## Sharpy76

James 123 said:


> Click on my profile


Seriously, do you lift?


----------



## Breda

James 123 said:


> Click on my profile


Pmsl

Wat did you get banned for and when?

Oh and do you even tan?


----------



## Breda

James 123 said:


> I never got banned what u on about ???


Hmmmm


----------



## Breda

James 123 said:


> . I don't wana tan why would I ? Why would some one feel the need to wana change there skin tone !??


Cos pale is so 1980s


----------



## luther1

James 123 said:


> . I don't wana tan why would I ? Why would some one feel the need to wana change there skin tone !??


Why would someone feel the need to go into someone's journal and be a Cnut?

Have my first ever neg you ignorant fcuker


----------



## luther1

James 123 said:


> im not bein a **** I was being sarcastic /jokin !!


Fcuk off and be sarcastic elsewhere


----------



## sxbarnes

Cheers lads. Wot you done?


----------



## luther1

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers lads. Wot you done?


Think you got negged by mistake mate,a few reps should get you back on track


----------



## sxbarnes

Cheers Ben and all


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers Ben and all


?? I didn't neg you mate. I negged troll boy.

So I missed all the shenanigans then, how did numpty get banned?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> ?? I didn't neg you mate. I negged troll boy.
> 
> So I missed all the shenanigans then, how did numpty get banned?


I think Breda negged him Ben instead of the troll. Don't know how he got banned,probably for being a tool in here.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I think Breda negged him Ben instead of the troll. Don't know how he got banned,probably for being a tool in here.


I negged the right guy he wanted to know how to neg so I showed him. I was in a mischievous mood you see 

As for the troll I have a feelin he was a banned member

Mornin all lets get trainin... apart from me cos I'm crippled and aint been outa bed for 5 days


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I negged the right guy he wanted to know how to neg so I showed him. I was in a mischievous mood you see
> 
> As for the troll I have a feelin he was a banned member
> 
> Mornin all lets get trainin... apart from me cos I'm crippled and aint been outa bed for 5 days


What's up with you mate? Unlike you to let something keep you bed ridden, well other than a woman lol

Just done back and chest. Same as Friday but in reverse. Fooked!


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I negged the right guy he wanted to know how to neg so I showed him. I was in a mischievous mood you see
> 
> As for the troll I have a feelin he was a banned member
> 
> Mornin all lets get trainin... apart from me cos I'm crippled and aint been outa bed for 5 days


Whats training?

:lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> What's up with you mate? Unlike you to let something keep you bed ridden, well other than a woman lol
> 
> Just done back and chest. Same as Friday but in reverse. Fooked!


Fuked my back mate... again  never doin rack pulls again. Was guna try get a light session in today but its too soon so will give it a few more days.

Speakin of woman mine has a bun in the oven 

You still got that trainin partner?



R0BLET said:


> Whats training?
> 
> :lol:


Fuk knows mate I've forgotten how to do it its been so long


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Fuked my back mate... again  never doin rack pulls again. Was guna try get a light session in today but its too soon so will give it a few more days.
> 
> Speakin of woman mine has a bun in the oven
> 
> You still got that trainin partner?
> 
> Fuk knows mate I've forgotten how to do it its been so long


BUN IN THE OVEN!!


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> BUN IN THE OVEN!!


Yes, hovis best of both


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fuked my back mate... again  never doin rack pulls again. Was guna try get a light session in today but its too soon so will give it a few more days.
> 
> Speakin of woman mine has a bun in the oven
> 
> You still got that trainin partner?
> 
> Fuk knows mate I've forgotten how to do it its been so long


Congratulations mate, on the baby I mean! That's good news.

Got to nail form on rack pulls and not go too heavy as easy to fvck things up IME.

Yes mate, we've managed to make it a pretty regular thing which is really handy as allowing me to really push hard on Pauls plan. He's enjoying it too as usually trains on his own.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Yes, hovis best of both


PMSL

Congrats mate :beer:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Congratulations mate, on the baby I mean! That's good news.
> 
> Got to nail form on rack pulls and not go too heavy as easy to fvck things up IME.
> 
> Yes mate, we've managed to make it a pretty regular thing which is really handy as allowing me to really push hard on Pauls plan. He's enjoying it too as usually trains on his own.


Thanks mate its early days still. Fingers crossed for a boy please lads!

I feel my form is good neutral spine n all that but i think i popped my ass out too much so as the weight went up my lower back compressed... literally felt the 2 discs touch. Definitely guna give rack a miss for a while and strengthen my lower with hypers for a few months.

Thats good mate sounds like you've found a really good person to train with. If he's pushin you and allowin you to train harder he's a keeper but I hope you're chargin him as he's reapin the benefits from pauls plan unlike us lot lol


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Congrats mate :beer:


Thanks buddy


----------



## Fatstuff

Congrats Breda, fingers crossed for a boy!! U giving him ur own name??


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Congrats Breda, fingers crossed for a boy!! U giving him ur own name??


Thanks mate

Always wanted a junior but lewis isnt that kool of a name so probably not. Will name storm once I know what sex it is


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Always wanted a junior but lewis isnt that kool of a name so probably not. Will name storm once I know what sex it is


Storm is a good name....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thanks mate its early days still. Fingers crossed for a boy please lads!
> 
> I feel my form is good neutral spine n all that but i think i popped my ass out too much so as the weight went up my lower back compressed... literally felt the 2 discs touch. Definitely guna give rack a miss for a while and strengthen my lower with hypers for a few months.
> 
> Thats good mate sounds like you've found a really good person to train with. If he's pushin you and allowin you to train harder he's a keeper but I hope you're chargin him as he's reapin the benefits from pauls plan unlike us lot lol


lol, that's a good point! Although to be fair he doesn't know what the plan is, just does what I do. I think the plan I am on is detailed in Paul's own journal iirc. Check it out.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Storm is a good name....


I thought that too


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Always wanted a junior but lewis isnt that kool of a name so probably not. Will name storm once I know what sex it is


I gave my lad my name, u gotta lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I gave my lad my name, u gotta lol


FatManStan?

Bit cruel mate imo


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I gave my lad my name, u gotta lol


Why lol

Fcuk that, my name is plop!

Suppose your name is one that will always be cool. Same as my Nephews middle name - your honored


----------



## B4PJS

Congrats @Breda. Hope you get the boy you are wanting


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Storm is a good name....


----------



## Breda

B4PJS said:


> Congrats @Breda. Hope you get the boy you are wanting


Cheers bro fingers crossed I gave her a manly bang the time she conceived


----------



## Sharpy76

Congrats @Breda!!!


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> Congrats @Breda!!!


Thanks sharpy and no you cant mount me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4 just had, tasty using @MuscleFood meat rubs on their chicken.

Appetite is strong today, still hungry lol

Paul has said diet will be increased slightly from the start of next week so looks like time to start making some gains again. Feel I've been on low cals for ages now although It's probably only been 2 1/2 months or so and obviously not every day has been ideal!! :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 4 just had, tasty using @MuscleFood meat rubs on their chicken.
> 
> Appetite is strong today, still hungry lol
> 
> Paul has said diet will be increased slightly from the start of next week so looks like time to start making some gains again. Feel I've been on low cals for ages now although It's probably only been 2 1/2 months or so and obviously not every day has been ideal!! :lol:


Bet you cant wait to be able to start eatin more food and makin gains again.

Any idea of the number of calories?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Bet you cant wait to be able to start eatin more food and makin gains again.
> 
> Any idea of the number of calories?


The diet has been fine really for the first two weeks. It was a baseline diet using the calories I was on anyway (2300) but better designed macro splits and structured more around when I train etc. This is the stuff that I was never any good at tbh so it's been really interesting to see it. Increase will be gradual and I guess monitored based on weight each week and strength gains/or not.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 6 done, chicken salad and a boiled egg 

One more shake to go and that's another day ticked with no fvck ups lol


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:



> Meal 6 done, chicken salad and a boiled egg
> 
> One more shake to go and that's another day ticked with no fvck ups lol


I had a Pizza Hut box deal, garlic bread, spicy chicken wings and chicken strippers  bloody tasty! Washed it down with 50g dymatize isolate, Love dinner time ey?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Congrats @Breda :beer:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 6 done, chicken salad and a boiled egg
> 
> One more shake to go and that's another day ticked with no fvck ups lol


Makin light work of these meals mate good stuff



Mr_Morocco said:


> Congrats @Breda :beer:


Thanks mate. Well excited


----------



## luther1

Great news on the baby front @Breda. Congratulations mate. Call him( if its a boy)Jamie and let him spend his whole school life having the P!ss took out of his girls name so he'll end up emotional scared through his adult life


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> I had a Pizza Hut box deal, garlic bread, spicy chicken wings and chicken strippers  bloody tasty! Washed it down with 50g dymatize isolate, Love dinner time ey?


Lol, cvnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Makin light work of these meals mate good stuff
> 
> Thanks mate. Well excited


Loving it mate, doesn't require any thought just eat and know its right.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Great news on the baby front @Breda. Congratulations mate. Call him( if its a boy)Jamie and let him spend his whole school life having the P!ss took out of his girls name so he'll end up emotional scared through his adult life


Lol


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Great news on the baby front @Breda. Congratulations mate. Call him( if its a boy)Jamie and let him spend his whole school life having the P!ss took out of his girls name so he'll end up emotional scared through his adult life


Thanks big guy and no I wont put him thru that. He (if its a boy) will have a kool name. A lot of thought will be put into it... I will set up a tribunal with my boys where we will deliberate and decide on an appropriate name... jamie will not come into the deliberations but thanks


----------



## flinty90

Hope its a girl and ya call her shaneeqa lol x


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Hope its a girl and ya call her shaneeqa lol x


Fuk off ya cnut I'm leavin the girl names to the Mrs and if she even thinks of shaneeqa I'm off.

How you doin anyway big guy? You ok?


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Fuk off ya cnut I'm leavin the girl names to the Mrs and if she even thinks of shaneeqa I'm off.
> 
> How you doin anyway big guy? You ok?


Lol... Im not bad mate. Need a slap now and again with this brain of mine you know how it goes bro.. But still plodding on making tiny tiny changes each week x. Congrats mate on your news. Looking great in avi really come on in last year mate


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Lol... Im not bad mate. Need a slap now and again with this brain of mine you know how it goes bro.. But still plodding on making tiny tiny changes each week x. Congrats mate on your news. Looking great in avi really come on in last year mate


I did have a read in your journal earliet tbf and Ginger was spot on in what he said imo.

Tiny tiny changes are better than no changes or goin backwards and you need to remember how far you come mate you've done and are doin a great job. As I said to Ben earlier you're only human and sometimes you need to relax thimgs a bit the go for it again.

I've no doubts you wont let yourself down mate... none!

Thank you but in all honesty you've come on a lot more than me in the last year.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, cardio done earlier followed by a spot of dog walking so bit extra there. Meal 1 done, meal 2 being lined up shortly once I've finished this brew 

Leg is playing up today, was ok during cardio but got tight afterwards despite a lot of stretching. wife has given it a good massage so that helped but need to get chiro booked in again for Thursday.

Out all day on Friday so going to be prepared and take my food in tubs @luther1 style lol that way can keep cheat window on Saturday as we are coming home sometime saturday afternoon so will have cheat early in the day and back on to normal diet on Saturday evening for probably last 2 meals.

Out all day Sunday too showing people round our flat as we are renting it out again but again no reason I cant take all my food with me. Bank holiday monday got no plans so will treat like any other day


----------



## Richie186

All about the prep mate. I'm sick of the site of Tupperware boxes, and trying to find the correct fcuking lids for them.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> All about the prep mate. I'm sick of the site of Tupperware boxes, and trying to find the correct fcuking lids for them.


Lol, I might just chuck them in a sandwich bag and tie it up then when eaten throw it away :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hot here today, must be knocking mid 20's, I need protection!

Food all going away nicely today. Need to hit shops tomorrow/later for more veg and cereal. Never got through so much veg in my life!

Going to be switching to whey isolate from now on once I've finished off my current whey concentrate. Think it's responsible for bit of bloating and general stomach discomfort as milk does the same thing so could well be the lactose, even though it's low in whey conc, might be enough to cause a problem. Time will tell!

Nothing in the way of doms today after yesterdays session which I'm surprised at tbh. Was a really good session that would usually have resulted in some pain the next day. Can only put it down to diet and supplement timing being spot on now and making a big difference, that or I'm training like a big girls blouse...... :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Mark suggested to me about switching to isolate as I was having bloat problems and it cured it mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Mark suggested to me about switching to isolate as I was having bloat problems and it cured it mate.


That's good mate, was speaking to him and a couple of others about it earlier and they all said the same thing so deffo going to make the switch next time I get some


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good mate, was speaking to him and a couple of others about it earlier and they all said the same thing so deffo going to make the switch next time I get some


I didnt know about different proteins causing bloating, the whey i've got seems to bloat me but i thought they'd all be the same, ill have to get some isolate myself, learn something new everyday in here


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> I didnt know about different proteins causing bloating, the whey i've got seems to bloat me but i thought they'd all be the same, ill have to get some isolate myself, learn something new everyday in here


Yes mate, isolate is filtered more than concentrate so it takes out more of the lactose which is what can cause bloat in some people. It's a few quid more expensive but worth it if it cures the problem imo. Will let you know how I get on with it when I get some.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate, isolate is filtered more than concentrate so it takes out more of the lactose which is what can cause bloat in some people. It's a few quid more expensive but worth it if it cures the problem imo. Will let you know how I get on with it when I get some.


Defo worth the few more quid!


----------



## luther1

I use tpw 90. Thanks


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I use tpw 90. Thanks


You use tampons too :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> You use tampons too :lol:


Only up my slack ring piece


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Only up my slack ring piece


Yeah, a pack of 10 at that!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, had a lie in this morning, was knackered and leg playing up when I woke up. Dog walk this morning should loosen it up a bit and then I'll go to gym for cardio later on.


----------



## Sharpy76

Said many time before, if it ain't isolate, i don't pass my lips

Never ever have any issues with dodgy guts or bloating cos of shakes, thats usually when i've stuffed my face with a large dominos in 10 minutes:lol:

I drink a ton of shakes too, usually 4 a day.

*braces himself for the "you must eat solid food for dem gainz" crew


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Said many time before, if it ain't isolate, i don't pass my lips
> 
> Never ever have any issues with dodgy guts or bloating cos of shakes, thats usually when i've stuffed my face with a large dominos in 10 minutes:lol:
> 
> I drink a ton of shakes too, usually 4 a day.
> 
> *braces himself for the "you must eat solid food for dem gainz" crew


Mate, you must eat solid food for dem gainz :lol:

TBH my best gains have been with more shakes in a day than solid meals PMSL They were also newbie gains though lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Mate, you must eat solid food for dem gainz :lol:
> 
> TBH my best gains have been with more shakes in a day than solid meals PMSL They were also newbie gains though lol


your BEST gains? what gains? ha


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> your BEST gains? what gains? ha


Zero gains :lol:

C.unt!

Tbh, all you old [email protected] have been lifting for years and I aint far behind you PMSL

Biggest advantage in this game is muscle maturity IMO. It'll take me 10 years to get the solid look like yourself and @Sharpy76, or I could blast the fcuk out of GH and Tren


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> your BEST gains? what gains? ha


He means puberty :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Said many time before, if it ain't isolate, i don't pass my lips
> 
> Never ever have any issues with dodgy guts or bloating cos of shakes, thats usually when i've stuffed my face with a large dominos in 10 minutes:lol:
> 
> I drink a ton of shakes too, usually 4 a day.
> 
> *braces himself for the "you must eat solid food for dem gainz" crew


pmsl, anybody tells you that mate a quick flash of the guns ought to make them see the error of their wheys.......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He means puberty :lol:


Another old c.unt too :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Another old c.unt too :lol:


True enough mate :lol. Wish I had your youth on my side in this game now. Certainly wouldn't be wasting it..... :whistling:

pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> True enough mate :lol. Wish I had your youth on my side in this game now. Certainly wouldn't be wasting it..... :whistling:
> 
> pmsl


Mate I wish i'd started this 10 years ago lol

I'm not that far behind you anyway :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mate I wish i'd started this 10 years ago lol
> 
> I'm not that far behind you anyway :tongue:


I did but gave it all up just was was starting to get in to good shape. Blame University! lol

I'm 35 this year mate, got a way to go to catch me yet!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Zero gains :lol:
> 
> C.unt!
> 
> Tbh, all you old [email protected] have been lifting for years and I aint far behind you PMSL
> 
> Biggest advantage in this game is muscle maturity IMO. It'll take me 10 years to get the solid look like yourself and @Sharpy76, or I could blast the fcuk out of GH and Tren


how old are u mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I did but gave it all up just was was starting to get in to good shape. Blame University! lol
> 
> I'm 35 this year mate, got a way to go to catch me yet!


Muscle memory then 

I'll catch you when your dead :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> how old are u mate?


Big fat 28


----------



## Fatstuff

We'll outgun these fannies when were their age roblini  lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> We'll outgun these fannies when were their age roblini  lol


I know we will mate!!

Spent £500 on a photoshop course


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Big fat 28


old cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> old cvnt


LOL, what was you yesterday? 19 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> LOL, what was you yesterday? 19 :lol:


26  so 2 year to look as shyte as u


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I know we will mate!!
> 
> Spent £500 on a photoshop course


Should have spent it on a gym membership :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> 26  so 2 year to look as shyte as u


Easily done mate.

Send me £100 and i'll guarantee zero results in 12 weeks!! BOOM!


----------



## Ginger Ben

If I can stick with Paul for the long term then the only thing you bastards will be catching will be a cold


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Should have spent it on a gym membership :lol:


You still here?!

PMSL

Where the fcuk is my TPW order anyway....

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> If I can stick with Paul for the long term then the only thing you bastards will be catching will be a cold


aye...we'll see ya slavering coont. you failed rite away when u told him you're goal was 'to look bigger than the average joe...with abs' :lol: he's already adjusted you're diet to drop 16lb of lbm  id have said "make me the biggest, most shredded, freak of nature to walk the earth"


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Zero gains :lol:
> 
> C.unt!
> 
> Tbh, all you old [email protected] have been lifting for years and I aint far behind you PMSL
> 
> I've actually only been training 2 years this month. sent my avi pic to con on Sunday and he told me i need to lose another 5-8lb.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Have you fcuk lol
> 
> You was training in your 20's, don't make me find the post - as i haven't got the time PMSL
> 
> Well i think you look awesome mate, but a few more lbs isn't going to hurt is it.


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> yes i did train through my 20s,but i meant this time around. should look lean as fcuk with a few more lb off,then the muscle building phase begins


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> That's what i'm looking for lol I think if I had trained late teens and come back to it i'd look better for it, less mistakes etc.
> 
> Excited for you mate, really has done you good!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Agreed, best decision you made going with Con @luther1 seems to have worked out better than the other chap.....lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Who was that then? :lol:
> 
> Con is posting on here now


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You still here?!
> 
> PMSL
> 
> Where the fcuk is my TPW order anyway....
> 
> :lol:


Don't know mate, it's like it's been deliberately held up..... :whistling: :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> aye...we'll see ya slavering coont. you failed rite away when u told him you're goal was 'to look bigger than the average joe...with abs' :lol: he's already adjusted you're diet to drop 16lb of lbm  id have said "make me the biggest, most shredded, freak of nature to walk the earth"


pmsl - goal can be changed at any stage mate, not sure 3 weeks in means I've passed the point of no return lol.

Don't tell the cvnt but I'd be happy enough looking like sharpy, minus the gormless face of course


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't know mate, it's like it's been deliberately held up..... :whistling: :lol:


Probably is lol

No rush anyway, got plenty of whey to keep me going


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Probably is lol
> 
> No rush anyway, got plenty of whey to keep me going


You mean you aren't desperate for it and are going to die if you can't order soon?? lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You mean you aren't desperate for it and are going to die if you can't order soon?? lol


PMSL

No i'm not desperate mate, not silly enough to run down supplies and spit my dummy out if I have to wait a couple of days to order 

BENDERS!


----------



## Sharpy76

PMSL @ this morning's posts, fvcking jokers:lol:

@Ginger Ben, who da fuq you calling gormless, skinny?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't know mate, it's like it's been deliberately held up..... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> pmsl - goal can be changed at any stage mate, not sure 3 weeks in means I've passed the point of no return lol.
> 
> Don't tell the cvnt but I'd be happy enough looking like sharpy, minus the gormless face of course


i recon most of the board would love to look like sharpy.......he is a freak tbh. personally i dont want to look like anyone else.....i want my own freaky label to my name, & with my fuked up chest/rib cage i deffo wont be shaped like anyone else :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

JANIKvonD said:


> *i recon most of the board would love to look like sharpy*.......he is a freak tbh. personally i dont want to look like anyone else.....i want my own freaky label to my name, & with my fuked up chest/rib cage i deffo wont be shaped like anyone else :lol:


maybe from the neck down, and above the waist :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

danMUNDY said:


> maybe from the neck down, and above the waist :lol:


Careful, dat dere fight talk...



:lol:

Cvnts, the lot of ya!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Careful, dat dere fight talk...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Cvnts, the lot of ya!


pmsl


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Sharpy76 said:


> Careful, dat dere fight talk...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Cvnts, the lot of ya!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4 being drunk currently, first carbs of the day so pretty hungry now tbh!

I've noticed with cravings for bad food is that it only happens when I'm hungry. I know that sounds daft but as soon as I eat/drink the meal I'm meant to i'm fine again. Helps that I like all my meals I suppose but was just out walking the dog and could have murdered something "off menu" but now I'm home and got my shake I'm fine.

Mental note, don't allow myself to get too hungry or be far from a proper meal


----------



## sxbarnes

And if you're on that isolate no bloat yeah?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 4 being drunk currently, first carbs of the day so pretty hungry now tbh!
> 
> I've noticed with cravings for bad food is that it only happens when I'm hungry. I know that sounds daft but as soon as I eat/drink the meal I'm meant to i'm fine again. Helps that I like all my meals I suppose but was just out walking the dog and could have murdered something "off menu" but now I'm home and got my shake I'm fine.
> 
> Mental note, don't allow myself to get too hungry or be far from a proper meal


All the more for doing cheats properly lol

Keep at it mate 

How's dem abs looking?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> And if you're on that isolate no bloat yeah?


Haven't made the switch yet but here's hoping!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> All the more for doing cheats properly lol
> 
> Keep at it mate
> 
> How's dem abs looking?


Looking better all the time (well every morning!) but there still pretty far from 3 fvcking D


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Haven't made the switch yet but here's hoping!


Haha I got 5kg of bbw to get through too


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking better all the time (well every morning!) but there still pretty far from 3 fvcking D


It's a start mate!!

Lol, I'm very doubtful even this skinny cùnt could get 3d abs


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It's a start mate!!
> 
> Lol, I'm very doubtful even this skinny cùnt could get 3d abs


Obliques look alright in the morning, even a few veins on them but fvck all around the belly button.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Obliques look alright in the morning, even a few veins on them but fvck all around the belly button.


My oblique AK-Fùcking A love handles are NOT budging! Lol

That's good then mate, sounds like its all going to plan :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> My oblique AK-Fùcking A love handles are NOT budging! Lol
> 
> That's good then mate, sounds like its all going to plan :beer:


Further round the back is a right squidgy mess lol but front and sides are alright at the moment lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Night all, early one for me as shattered. Delts and arms tomorrow! Booyaa


----------



## luther1

Night big man,you legend. Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning morning, great delts and arms session today

Behind neck press on smith - actually really felt this well and was good

cable laterals

weird overhead, behind neck cable fly things that my mate showed me for rear delts - worked a treat once my idiotic coordination had settled down lol

Dips

heavy db ohp

close grip press downs - using close hammer grip handle - really effective and takes shoulders out right until the last few reps when you can lean in to it for some forced ones

seated db curls

drag curls

superman curls

Arms pumped and was a really good session. PWO Food in and meal 2 about to be cooked 

Took a couple of update pics - fvck my abs though, simply non existant once I've eaten or drunk anything. Looked better first thing probably as I was up 4 times in the night for a pi55 but after intra wo water they have gone gone gone lol



Dog looks well though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dog is looking well lol

Looking great mate, nice and lean!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Dog is looking well lol
> 
> Looking great mate, nice and lean!


He's deffo sub 10% lol

Thanks mate, think back shot shows a bit more definition than about a month ago. Shoulders and arms are lean It's just everywhere else lol


----------



## Richie186

Looking really well mate. Shoulders and arms especially. Back is more defined than last pics I saw.


----------



## sxbarnes

Leaning up Ben. I just got a bit on the front of the belly but the love handles are massive. I reckon the fat from them keeps going round back to the belly. Anyway will have enough of cutting in two weeks and back to a bulk. Besides my trousers keep falling down


----------



## Breda

Lookin good Ben things are comin along nicely.

Vascularity is starting to come as well. Those veins on your shoulder... I want them!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers for comments guys, glad there is a noticeable difference as I thought I could see it but never sure when it's yourself are you.

Shoulder veins are coming through mate yes, forearms are really vascular when training but hardly any fat at all on them so to be expected I suppose.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## jon-kent

Looking good mate ! You got a powerful looking build !

Nice posing from the dog........and nice socks


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers for comments guys, glad there is a noticeable difference as I thought I could see it but never sure when it's yourself are you.
> 
> Shoulder veins are coming through mate yes, forearms are really vascular when training but hardly any fat at all on them so to be expected I suppose.
> 
> Onwards and upwards!


You hold good size for a natty as well


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Looking good mate ! You got a powerful looking build !
> 
> Nice posing from the dog........and nice socks


Thanks mate, the dog rocks lol

What's wrong with socks?? :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, the dog rocks lol
> 
> What's wrong with socks?? :lol:


The socks wouldnt look out of place on a 70yr old man.

I hate to say this but you're too kool for those socks mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You hold good size for a natty as well


Don't feel it at the moment mate as lost a heap of weight but hopefully starting to rebuild again from next week as Paul is upping cals as I mentioned before so on the right track to getting bigger again,albeit slowly at the moment!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> The socks wouldnt look out of place on a 70yr old man.
> 
> I hate to say this but you're too kool for those socks mate


Fvcks wrong with stripey socks? :lol:

All my socks are stripey, means I'm a fun loving laid back kind of guy... 

and a cvnt lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't feel it at the moment mate as lost a heap of weight but hopefully starting to rebuild again from next week as Paul is upping cals as I mentioned before so on the right track to getting bigger again,albeit slowly at the moment!


You've lost bad weight and kept hold of a fair amount of musle by tge looks of it so I wouldnt fret.

Bring on stage 2!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcks wrong with stripey socks? :lol:
> 
> All my socks are stripey, means I'm a fun loving laid back kind of guy...
> 
> and a cvnt lol


And an old man with a sexuality dilemma


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> And an old man with a sexuality dilemma


Me and some of my bros at sock club


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food all cooked and boxed for tomorrow and a couple of shakers with powders in just needing water.

One more meal and a shake to go today, no faultering


----------



## luther1

Oh I forgot,braces came off yesterday after 21 months of orthodontic work,perfect teeth at last,yippee!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Oh I forgot,braces came off yesterday after 21 months of orthodontic work,perfect teeth at last,yippee!


Fcuk me you've spent some money on your look you old c.unt!

Teeth, Jaw, Lipo for the abs.....


----------



## Sharpy76

Definite difference compared to the last lot of pics @Ginger Ben!!

Gonna be epic when you stop being ghey and jump back on the juice


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk me you've spent some money on your look you old c.unt!
> 
> Teeth, Jaw, Lipo for the abs.....


Some would say he's wasted it....lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Definite difference compared to the last lot of pics @Ginger Ben!!
> 
> Gonna be epic when you stop being ghey and jump back on the juice


Cheers mate, yeah can't wait to be honest! But got to..


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Some would say he's wasted it....lol


So long as he's happy, he wants to be lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all,

Sciatica is a right [email protected] today and can't even drive because of it. Sitting down makes it worse and currently half way through a 3 hour car journey home! Just tried to get out at services and doubled over in pain with it. Not good.

Going for more chiro and accupuncture next week to see if that helps. Really getting on my tits now.


----------



## Breda

Have you thought about an inversion table mate?

Think Mingster is a big fan


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Have you thought about an inversion table mate?
> 
> Think Mingster is a big fan


No I hadn't mate, good idea will look in to it. Cheers


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> No I hadn't mate, good idea will look in to it. Cheers


No worries. Hope youre able to get your back sorted 1 way or the other


----------



## luther1

Another little update,6lb loss in two weeks since avi pic. Struggling now,the old legs feel like jelly all the time


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> Another little update,6lb loss in two weeks since avi pic. Struggling now,the old legs feel like jelly all the time
> 
> View attachment 134030


Looking good mate. Pretty dry too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Another little update,6lb loss in two weeks since avi pic. Struggling now,the old legs feel like jelly all the time
> 
> View attachment 134030


I might pop in to gunwharf this arvo, want me to get you some new joggers you tight cvnt?? Pmsl

Looking great mate, whatever you're doing is working well. You on any gear at the moment?


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> Looking good mate. Pretty dry too.


Cheers Richie,nice not to feel bloated all the time and belt gone in two notches!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I might pop in to gunwharf this arvo, want me to get you some new joggers you tight cvnt?? Pmsl
> 
> Looking great mate, whatever you're doing is working well. You on any gear at the moment?


Look closely at avi and my pic,two different pairs. Avi ones were half price in sainsburys £7,went mad and bought a blue pair too


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I might pop in to gunwharf this arvo, want me to get you some new joggers you tight cvnt?? Pmsl
> 
> Looking great mate, whatever you're doing is working well. You on any gear at the moment?


Yes mate,test tren and mast. Mast was for the first three weeks,ran out for a month then got back on it last week


----------



## flinty90

looking good benjy... wanna see more legs though ya fcukin bicep boy lol X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> looking good benjy... wanna see more legs though ya fcukin bicep boy lol X


Never seen @luther1's either :whistling:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Never seen @luther1's either :whistling:


They are shocking,cankles galore and they're like pregnant women's legs


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> looking good benjy... wanna see more legs though ya fcukin bicep boy lol X


Thanks mate, they are crap and can't train them at the moment for god knows how long because of sciatica so they aren't going to get any better in a hurry which is pis5ing me off


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> They are shocking,cankles galore and they're like pregnant women's legs


Don't believe you lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon ladies, feeling plop today, got some stronger pain killers for leg but making me feel a bit ropey to say the least. Still they seem to be working so will save them for bad days and use weaker ones when needed too.

Chest and back and traps tomorrow, will have to see how it all feels and clearly some stuff I can't do but will do what I can and do it well!

Pauls given me a new leg routine to try and help the sciatica which looks great so will trial that for the first time on Wednesday.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, gym time! Leg sore but going to work around it, chest will be fine, back will have to be clever with what lifts I do. Traps should be ok with smith shrugs.

Chiro tomorrow then accupuncture and massage later this week. Throwing everything at it to get rid of the bastard


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, gym time! Leg sore but going to work around it, chest will be fine, back will have to be clever with what lifts I do. Traps should be ok with smith shrugs.
> 
> Chiro tomorrow then accupuncture and massage later this week. Throwing everything at it to get rid of the bastard


Morning. Was going to ask if you've had acupuncture, but seems you're on it. I swear by it, works wonders!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Morning. Was going to ask if you've had acupuncture, but seems you're on it. I swear by it, works wonders!


Hi Keeks, thanks for popping in. Not had it yet for this problem but think I will as a few people have suggested it. Fingers crossed!

Session was good this morning, had to modify it a bit but hopefully still effective. Will run it past Paul and see if It's ok or if he suggests a alternative.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food all going well today and leg feeling a lot better for some reason. Not going to question why, just enjoy it!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi Keeks, thanks for popping in. Not had it yet for this problem but think I will as a few people have suggested it. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Session was good this morning, had to modify it a bit but hopefully still effective. Will run it past Paul and see if It's ok or if he suggests a alternative.


Definately worth a go, I've had it for years for several problems, and it helped everything I've had it for. Hope you get sorted soon anyway.


----------



## flinty90

I was gonna say if anyone could help around leg problems it would be scarbs mate. Glad you have a bit of a plan to try anyway. Gotta get them wheels up to scratch like top half beast x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Definately worth a go, I've had it for years for several problems, and it helped everything I've had it for. Hope you get sorted soon anyway.


Thanks keeks, as I've said just going to chuck everything at it and see how it goes!



flinty90 said:


> I was gonna say if anyone could help around leg problems it would be scarbs mate. Glad you have a bit of a plan to try anyway. Gotta get them wheels up to scratch like top half beast x


Thanks mate, yep we have a plan so will try it and see. So pi55ed off that this has happened just as I start working with Paul but sure we can find a way around it and still do well.


----------



## flinty90

My quads measured today at 29 inches.. Just saying ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> My quads measured today at 29 inches.. Just saying ;-)


Fvck you're tall!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck you're tall!


Thanks bro. I meant in girth but both together lol..


----------



## 3752

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks keeks, as I've said just going to chuck everything at it and see how it goes!
> 
> Thanks mate, yep we have a plan so will try it and see. So pi55ed off that this has happened just as I start working with Paul but sure we can find a way around it and still do well.


Don't worry buddy if everything was easy where would the fun be 

Got to agree with the others on e acupuncture if you have a good person it can work wonders.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pscarb said:


> Don't worry buddy if everything was easy where would the fun be
> 
> Got to agree with the others on e acupuncture if you have a good person it can work wonders.......


Thanks Paul, was just hoping to get a bit further in to things before meeting a hurdle but can't predict these things i guess.

Definitely going to get it done, just waiting for an appointment to come through tomorrow.


----------



## 3752

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks Paul, was just hoping to get a bit further in to things before meeting a hurdle but can't predict these things i guess.
> 
> Definitely going to get it done, just waiting for an appointment to come through tomorrow.


We will still make progress it will just take a little more time buddy, just keep positive


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pscarb said:


> We will still make progress it will just take a little more time buddy, just keep positive


Will do, I can already see small changes so that's very motivating in such a short time.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Did 20 mins of ssc this morning to loosen up leg as felt tight when I woke and can now hardly walk.....thankfully have chiropractor at 10 so fingers crossed for some magic!!


----------



## TELBOR

Good luck Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got to take a week off the gym 

Chiro wants to see me again next week without any outside interference that training might cause so no choice but to listen to her. Leg is still bad today, struggling to walk after I've been sat down for any length of time but then it loosens off again after a few minutes. Sitting down is clearly making it worse but not really feasible to work standing up so have to get up and down a lot! lol

So pi55ed off as yesterday it was looking good and felt fine, today it's as bad as it's been. Back on the proper painkillers again and they are taking the edge off but making me feel rubbish. Mrs also feeling rubbish today so just one of those days you wish you'd not got out of bed for! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Rest and recover mate, simple as.

What pain killers are you on?


----------



## B4PJS

Might seem like a stupid question, but do you keep anything in the back pockets of your trousers? I used to keep my train ticket in there in its plastic pouch but it caused some nasty issues that were sciatica like. Has totally gone away since I no longer do this. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/2664615.stm This says lower back pain but I had this really sharp pain deep in my glute. Another link for you http://chirocentre.co.uk/wallet-sciatica-hip-pocket-syndrome-lower-back-pain/


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Got to take a week off the gym
> 
> Chiro wants to see me again next week without any outside interference that training might cause so no choice but to listen to her. Leg is still bad today, struggling to walk after I've been sat down for any length of time but then it loosens off again after a few minutes. Sitting down is clearly making it worse but not really feasible to work standing up so have to get up and down a lot! lol
> 
> So pi55ed off as yesterday it was looking good and felt fine, today it's as bad as it's been. Back on the proper painkillers again and they are taking the edge off but making me feel rubbish. Mrs also feeling rubbish today so just one of those days you wish you'd not got out of bed for! lol


Have the time off let your body recover mate, this is a long game dont forget


----------



## Breda

Its a pain in the ass takin time out when you're makin progress but long term health is more important mate.

1 week out of the next however many years you'll be training. Just think of it as an impromptu rest week then feel your way in when you get back


----------



## Ginger Ben

All good advice guys, cheers. It is only a very short time so really not a biggy, more the timing that's annoying tbh as just getting in to the groove of new plan but that will still be there in a week or so.

On co-codamol and ibuprofen @R0BLET. Prescription ones 

Make me feel crap though


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> All good advice guys, cheers. It is only a very short time so really not a biggy, more the timing that's annoying tbh as just getting in to the groove of new plan but that will still be there in a week or so.
> 
> On co-codamol and ibuprofen @R0BLET. Prescription ones
> 
> Make me feel crap though


I was on the mrs' mums cocodamol for her arthritis when I did my back few weeks back its lovely stuff you'll sleep like a baby lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Get well soon be benjy, take what the chiro says with a pinch of salt lol, I sacked mine off as I think they just like to take money from u regularly lol


----------



## B4PJS

Fatstuff said:


> Get well soon be benjy, take what the chiro says with a pinch of salt lol, I sacked mine off as I think they just like to take money from u regularly lol


A proper sports physio would be a better bet than a chiro IMO


----------



## luther1

Nuisance about having to take a week off Ben,no doubt you'll keep diet in check so things will still be happening


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> A proper sports physio would be a better bet than a chiro IMO


Seeing one tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Nuisance about having to take a week off Ben,no doubt you'll keep diet in check so things will still be happening


Yep, deffo staying on my non training day diet unless I hear different from Paul.


----------



## luther1

Ben,how does the points scheme work on tpw,I appreciate you cash them in against an order but what does (say) 100 points equal? Cheers


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Ben,how does the points scheme work on tpw,I appreciate you cash them in against an order but what does (say) 100 points equal? Cheers


£1 

I have 3021 points if that helps lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> £1
> 
> I have 3021 points if that helps lol


Cheers Rob,next time then I'll get you to order mine and send you the cash!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Cheers Rob,next time then I'll get you to order mine and send you the cash!


Mate the cvnt must have had over 100 quids worth of points, I've had about 15 lol

But yes, 100 is a pound. You get £5 for every person you refer with your code though. Whore it around the country club, some of the staff might use whey lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate the cvnt must have had over 100 quids worth of points, I've had about 15 lol
> 
> But yes, 100 is a pound. You get £5 for every person you refer with your code though. Whore it around the country club, some of the staff might use whey lol


I'm the biggest Cnut in that place,do you honestly think the justin Beibers in their topman xs vest have even heard of whey,let alone used it.

Because I finance Jens whey and oats lifestyle,I've been spending around £60 a month with you fcukers,well over £100 this month!

Why did the free shaker stop happening Ben,too expensive I guess?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate the cvnt must have had over 100 quids worth of points, I've had about 15 lol
> 
> But yes, 100 is a pound. You get £5 for every person you refer with your code though. Whore it around the country club, some of the staff might use whey lol


I've had about £900 year to date pmsl

Morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Leg watch - really fvcking painful! Only position I'm comfortable in is laying down or after I've been walking for about 10 mins.

Got session with massage therapist at 11 she's seen me before for back issue so know she's good and will hopefully be able to help sort this out.

Going to cost a fortune to get sorted but don't have any choice.

Diet remains as per non training day. Meal 1 done. Meal 2 will be had shortly


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Leg watch - really fvcking painful! Only position I'm comfortable in is laying down or after I've been walking for about 10 mins.
> 
> Got session with massage therapist at 11 she's seen me before for back issue so know she's good and will hopefully be able to help sort this out.
> 
> Going to cost a fortune to get sorted but don't have any choice.
> 
> Diet remains as per non training day. Meal 1 done. Meal 2 will be had shortly


Enjoy the massage! lol

That's going to be painful I reckon


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy the massage! lol
> 
> That's going to be painful I reckon


Yeah it will be!! 

Oh and doms from mondays chest back and traps session is still in full force. Didn't get any for first few weeks but this stage of the plan hit hard! Can't wait to get back in to it!!!!


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Leg watch - really fvcking painful! Only position I'm comfortable in is laying down or after I've been walking for about 10 mins.
> 
> Got session with massage therapist at 11 she's seen me before for back issue so know she's good and will hopefully be able to help sort this out.
> 
> Going to cost a fortune to get sorted but don't have any choice.
> 
> Diet remains as per non training day. Meal 1 done. Meal 2 will be had shortly


And you need some pictures today as well


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it will be!!
> 
> Oh and doms from mondays chest back and traps session is still in full force. Didn't get any for first few weeks but this stage of the plan hit hard! Can't wait to get back in to it!!!!


Be brave my little soldier 

That good mate, obviously the change to the routine is really hitting the spot to get DOM's a few days later.

Soon as your bum is sorted you'll be smashing it!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> And you need some pictures today as well


x2 :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> x2 :lol:


Why did you close your journal?


----------



## B4PJS

Mr_Morocco said:


> Why did you close your journal?


Cos he is a nobber! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Be brave my little soldier
> 
> That good mate, obviously the change to the routine is really hitting the spot to get DOM's a few days later.
> 
> Soon as your bum is sorted you'll be smashing it!


It's a great routine mate, really hits the spot, another reason I'm so pi55ed off with leg! Oh well, hopefully be back at it in a week or two. Try and get Mrs pregnant in that time then jump on cycle to make up the lost time :lol: srs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Why did you close your journal?


Scared of it getting filled with training and diet information while he's on holiday and ruining it


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Why did you close your journal?


Don't need one at the moment, don't worry. I'll start one in the future for spam and stuff 



B4PJS said:


> Cos he is a nobber! :lol:


Correct :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> It's a great routine mate, really hits the spot, another reason I'm so pi55ed off with leg! Oh well, hopefully be back at it in a week or two. Try and get Mrs pregnant in that time then jump on cycle to make up the lost time :lol: srs


Oh i know you are srs brah lol

Couple of weeks you'll be sorted hopefully, guessing missus goes on top whilst you're injured lol

Sorted a cycle?



Ginger Ben said:


> Scared of it getting filled with training and diet information while he's on holiday and ruining it


That too


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Don't need one at the moment, don't worry. I'll start one in the future for spam and stuff
> 
> Correct :lol:
> 
> Oh i know you are srs brah lol
> 
> Couple of weeks you'll be sorted hopefully, guessing missus goes on top whilst you're injured lol
> 
> Sorted a cycle?
> 
> That too


Haha no mate, only kidding. Want to get back to full health then give it a month or two before thinking of gear again. When I do I'll do whatever Paul suggests tbh. My suspicions are it will be very simple but with diet and training sorted much more effective than what I've done before.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha no mate, only kidding. Want to get back to full health then give it a month or two before thinking of gear again. When I do I'll do whatever Paul suggests tbh. My suspicions are it will be very simple but with diet and training sorted much more effective than what I've done before.


What's full health lol, How good would it be to wake up not in pain one day 

Yeah I imagine it will be planned very well mate. I read his pep review thread yesterday, TOMs peps sound great!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What's full health lol, How good would it be to wake up not in pain one day
> 
> Yeah I imagine it will be planned very well mate. I read his pep review thread yesterday, TOMs peps sound great!


True lol.

Yes they do. I like idea of peps because of no shutdown etc but they are pretty expensive and need a reasonable amount of time committment to see good benefits from I believe.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> True lol.
> 
> Yes they do. I like idea of peps because of no shutdown etc but they are pretty expensive and need a reasonable amount of time committment to see good benefits from I believe.


I like the idea too, but then I think if I did peps why not do GH instead??

I am considering a GH blast before Xmas. Not sure yet lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I like the idea too, but then I think if I did peps why not do GH instead??
> 
> I am considering a GH blast before Xmas. Not sure yet lol


For me the reasons would be - there's a sh1t ton of fake GH around and it's an expensive mistake to make, it shuts down your natural GH whereas peps enhance it, its even more expensive than peps


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> For me the reasons would be - there's a sh1t ton of fake GH around and it's an expensive mistake to make, it shuts down your natural GH whereas peps enhance it, its even more expensive than peps


Agree on that mate, lots of fakes lurking!

I think I'd prefer GH to just pin once a day lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Agree on that mate, lots of fakes lurking!
> 
> I think I'd prefer GH to just pin once a day lol


That's the big upside imo true


----------



## luther1

I've considered gh,peps etc,but I'm pretty much at my limit financially with this hobby and don't want to spend hundreds to buy a lb or two and,touch wood,i feel fine as it is.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I've considered gh,peps etc,but I'm pretty much at my limit financially with this hobby and don't want to spend hundreds to buy a lb or two and,touch wood,i feel fine as it is.


You look fine too


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> You look fine too


thanks Rob,this condition at 14 1/2 to 15 would be perfect


----------



## luther1

that's stone,not kgs


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> thanks Rob,this condition at 14 1/2 to 15 would be perfect


Would be perfect mate, I'd be well chuffed to look like that tbh.

But I'm quite happy with how things are going for me at the moment, all good things come to those who wait


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back from osteo/massage and feeling better than before I went. Ended up having some acupuncture too which is good as that's worked for me in the past. Should feel effect of that in 24-48 hours she said.

Meal 3 eaten and vits etc

Time for a brew and work


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Back from osteo/massage and feeling better than before I went. Ended up having some acupuncture too which is good as that's worked for me in the past. Should feel effect of that in 24-48 hours she said.
> 
> Meal 3 eaten and vits etc
> 
> Time for a brew and work


Fingers crossed Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fingers crossed Ben


Cheers mate, really hope it fvcks off soon but suspect it will take a few weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, really hope it fvcks off soon but suspect it will take a few weeks


Soon see mate. Maybe start working on forearms with wrist curls each day


----------



## TELBOR

Just saying.....



:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Just saying.....
> 
> View attachment 134364
> 
> 
> :lol:


 just done 4. Those bbw muffins can wait


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just saying.....
> 
> View attachment 134364
> 
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: got em free with points no doubt!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4 highly enjoyable - choc coconut whey, oats and almond butter - actually delicious


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> :lol: got em free with points no doubt!


BINGO!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 4 highly enjoyable - choc coconut whey, oats and almond butter - actually delicious


Just discovered that chicken breast cooked in almond butter has a "nom" factor of over 900. God it's good.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning troops,

Leg watch - feeling a bit better this morning, whatever Osteo did yesterday seems to have had a positive effect which is good. Back to see her next Tuesday. Plan as it stands is to lay off gym until then at least, see how it goes and then probably rest that week as well giving me two weeks rest in total. Hopefully then I can start back with upper body as normal and Paul's modified leg session he has put together for me taking the sciatica issue in to account.

Meal 1 done, dog walked and meal 2 about to get cooked as I'm hung gary today.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really struggling with energy and tiredness this week. Think it must be the painkillers or general fatigue from the sciatica as I'm getting a good 8 hours a night and only waking up once for the old man pi55 :lol:

Hungry too, meal 2 didn't touch the sides, meal 3 won't be far behind it I don't think.

Wonder if I'll lose much weight being off training for the next 10 days or so. Good thing is I know diet is good and having that there means I won't eat crap for the next 2 weeks which is probably what I would have done without the plan in place :lol:

Looking forward to Saturday's cheat window though - pack of Pepperidge Farm soft baked cookies are definitely on the list! Saw them in Tesco the other day and had to turn around and walk the other way lol. As for savory I'm not sure yet, will just go with whatever appeals to me on the day. Probably a nice pub lunch with wife so we can enjoy a meal together and I quite fancy a huge steak and chips  with pudding of course


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Really struggling with energy and tiredness this week. Think it must be the painkillers or general fatigue from the sciatica as I'm getting a good 8 hours a night and only waking up once for the old man pi55 :lol:
> 
> Hungry too, meal 2 didn't touch the sides, meal 3 won't be far behind it I don't think.
> 
> Wonder if I'll lose much weight being off training for the next 10 days or so. Good thing is I know diet is good and having that there means I won't eat crap for the next 2 weeks which is probably what I would have done without the plan in place :lol:
> 
> Looking forward to Saturday's cheat window though - pack of Pepperidge Farm soft baked cookies are definitely on the list! Saw them in Tesco the other day and had to turn around and walk the other way lol. As for savory I'm not sure yet, will just go with whatever appeals to me on the day. Probably a nice pub lunch with wife so we can enjoy a meal together and I quite fancy a huge steak and chips  with pudding of course


Have you tried the TPW caffeine tablets, they do help take the edge off?!

And more importantly.......what pudding? :drool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Have you tried the TPW caffeine tablets, they do help take the edge off?!
> 
> And more importantly.......what pudding? :drool:


No I haven't actually ,will get some next order though thanks. Got some eca sitting here...  Not sure how well that would mix with codine though..... :death:

Don't know yet, depends where we go but it WILL involve chocolate and ice cream 

In fact I might just microwave some cookies and add some B&J phish food :clap:


----------



## flinty90

I cant read this now for five weeks its getting all

dirty and delicious and @R0BLET will tell me off if i crave good stuff lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I cant read this now for five weeks its getting all
> 
> dirty and delicious and @R0BLET will tell me off if i crave good stuff lol...


Yes I will!

I'm watching you.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

All meals in so far with just a shake to go which is good. Realised the other weekend how lucky I am to work from home and be able to eat all my food hot and fresh as the stuff I prepped last Friday and ate cold was disgusting!

Hats off to those who do that regularly which i guess is the majority of people. I'd crack in days doing that.

In other news leg/lower back is feeling much better this afternoon but know that could just be initial relief from yeaterdays session so will see how I feel tomorrow before getting too excited.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> All meals in so far with just a shake to go which is good. Realised the other weekend how lucky I am to work from home and be able to eat all my food hot and fresh as the stuff I prepped last Friday and ate cold was disgusting!
> 
> Hats off to those who do that regularly which i guess is the majority of people. I'd crack in days doing that.
> 
> In other news leg/lower back is feeling much better this afternoon but know that could just be initial relief from yeaterdays session so will see how I feel tomorrow before getting too excited.


 :thumb: For the pain relief, fingers crossed for tomorrow.

As for food prep, I look forward to weekend just so that my food is slightly different in the fact that I can actually cook something and eat it straight away. We have a microwave at work, but its nice to have freshly cooked turkey for a change, and I can be really outrageous and have a meal of something slightly different like beansprouts if I want.


----------



## Richie186

I agree with keeks there. Chicken isn't so bad microwaved but salmon, steak or venison is foul.

It's also a pain having to cook 3 or 4 meals at once ready for work the next day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I had a minced beef and veg meal cold bit like bolognaise without the pasta but the fat in it had congealed and cold mushrooms are not nice! Lol

Lesson learnt!


----------



## flinty90

Lol amateurs... Food prep whats that luxury ??..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Lol amateurs... Food prep whats that luxury ??..


Means choosing what your going to buy from Greggs the day before! Lol


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Means choosing what your going to buy from Greggs the day before! Lol


Just the word "Greggs" makes me salivate. Fcuk it, I'm cheating this weekend.


----------



## Huntingground

How's it going GB? Bulking at Greggs ??


----------



## TELBOR

Alright scumbags!

Just about to leave for airport, thought I'd post in here 

Weighed in at 88.5kg and I plan to put a few kg on in the next week pmsl

I'll probably come back at 79kg lol

Don't miss me too too much!!

Much love x


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Alright scumbags!
> 
> Just about to leave for airport, thought I'd post in here
> 
> Weighed in at 88.5kg and I plan to put a few kg on in the next week pmsl
> 
> I'll probably come back at 79kg lol
> 
> Don't miss me too too much!!
> 
> Much love x


Have a good time mate. See you soon.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Have a good time mate. See you soon.


You on nights yoof?!

All checked in, huge breakfast time 

Sorry Ben, no oats and whey :lol:


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> You on nights yoof?!
> 
> All checked in, huge breakfast time
> 
> Sorry Ben, no oats and whey :lol:


Yes mate. Boring as hell. Knock off in an hour though, cottage cheese, shower, bed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You on nights yoof?!
> 
> All checked in, huge breakfast time
> 
> Sorry Ben, no oats and whey :lol:


Good you wally, no whey and oats on holiday! Have a good one buddy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Just the word "Greggs" makes me salivate. Fcuk it, I'm cheating this weekend.


Lol sorry mate, at least make it better quality than the muck they sell!



Huntingground said:


> How's it going GB? Bulking at Greggs ??


Hi mate, mixed bag at the moment. I've started working with Pscarb which has been going great (only 3 weeks in so far) but for the last two weeks or so I've had sciatica in my right leg which has put the brakes on quite sharply.

Can't train at all at the moment and having treatment for it from osteopath which is early days but seems to be working quite well so far.

So plan is keep diet strict and wait to be able to get back in the gym.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leg watch - bit better again  that's it really.....


----------



## luther1

might as well close this journal too Ben lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

I like to look back over my own injury and food updates......lol


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> Alright scumbags!
> 
> Just about to leave for airport, thought I'd post in here
> 
> Weighed in at 88.5kg and I plan to put a few kg on in the next week pmsl
> 
> I'll probably come back at 79kg lol
> 
> Don't miss me too too much!!
> 
> Much love x


Have a great time mate.


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi mate, mixed bag at the moment. I've started working with Pscarb which has been going great (only 3 weeks in so far) but for the last two weeks or so I've had sciatica in my right leg which has put the brakes on quite sharply.
> 
> Can't train at all at the moment and having treatment for it from osteopath which is early days but seems to be working quite well so far.
> 
> So plan is keep diet strict and wait to be able to get back in the gym.


Paul certainly knows his stuff so that will be big help. Did you feel that you plateau'ed?

What's issue? Back again?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Paul certainly knows his stuff so that will be big help. Did you feel that you plateau'ed?
> 
> What's issue? Back again?


Yes mate I felt I was trying hard to progress but didn't have the knowledge to actually get much further than i was.

I've only just really started with Paul but already seen some small changes that we've achieved with tweaks in diet and a new trainig plan. Problem is now the sciatica which has put the brakes on for me. However should be back at it in a week or two albeit in some sort of rehab style for a further week or two depending on how it goes.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food in, leg hurts......


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Food in, leg hurts......


Well if you will try and inject food into your leg...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, trying to have a lie in and even though wide awake I'm not getting up yet!

Diets been spot on this week, no issues at all and seem to have shaved a pound or so off from last week too. Given I'm not training I wasn't sure what to expect weight wise but i must just be floating below maintenance I suppose.

Leg is throbbing this morning, always worse in the mornings though but taken full whack of pain killers and once I start moving around it will losen up.

No real plans today which is nice, going out for lunch with wife and meeting some friends afterwards for a spot of dogging 

Then we all know the x factor is getting watched later, secretely love it 

Seeing my mum tomorrow and might wander round the shops etc see what's going on. That's me really.

Cheat window today, kicking that off with brunch of toasted sausage sarnie with cheese and Bbq sauce in a couple of hours   

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Guest

Re feed day for me aswell m8, will be eating anything other than chicken/fish and rice!

Got some cumberland sausages in the fridge ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Re feed day for me aswell m8, will be eating anything other than chicken/fish and rice!
> 
> Got some cumberland sausages in the fridge ready to rock and roll.


Haha me too mate, won't be weighing anything either  have a good one


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, trying to have a lie in and even though wide awake I'm not getting up yet!
> 
> Diets been spot on this week, no issues at all and seem to have shaved a pound or so off from last week too. Given I'm not training I wasn't sure what to expect weight wise but i must just be floating below maintenance I suppose.
> 
> Leg is throbbing this morning, always worse in the mornings though but taken full whack of pain killers and once I start moving around it will losen up.
> 
> No real plans today which is nice, going out for lunch with wife and meeting some friends afterwards for a spot of dogging
> 
> Then we all know the x factor is getting watched later, secretely love it
> 
> Seeing my mum tomorrow and might wander round the shops etc see what's going on. That's me really.
> 
> *Cheat window today*, kicking that off with brunch of toasted sausage sarnie with cheese and Bbq sauce in a couple of hours
> 
> Have a good weekend all


Lucky cvnt! I dont get a cheat day for another 3 weeks yet :no:

How long you out the gym for?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Lucky cvnt! I dont get a cheat day for another 3 weeks yet :no:
> 
> How long you out the gym for?


Shouldn't have got so fat.... 

Not sure mate, hopefully only next week


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good day today. Had lunch out with wife and followed that with a 4 mile dog walk through a forest near by. Losened leg up nicely so that feels good at the moment. Walking seems to be best remedy for it, shame its not squatting! Lol

Had a few nice treats today, sausage sarnie, fish and chips and some choccy biccies. That'll do, don't see need to binge but knocked a few cravings on the head. Oh and a bag of Bacon fries 

More walking tomorrow, going to head out for ponce around the shops for a bit, not after anything but something to do. Diet will be back to normal.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all,

Good day today, very relaxed tbh. Dog walk this morning and been wandering around Reading this afternoon with wife and my mum. Didn't spend a bean! Nothing I fancied at all tbh, on the look out for some shoes but the choice for blokes is gash. A third of the shop at best is for men and of that about 10% for actual men, not girly men :lol:

Back on train now, home, meal 4 brew and mong in front of idiot box for a few hours.

Been thinking of my/our 5 year plan this weekend as need something to focus on. Would love to be able to pull it off but time will tell.

Anybody else got a plan/dream that they are trying to see through or achieve?


----------



## luther1

Went to see pain and gain at the cinema last night Ben. Don't bother. Wanted to leave at about two thirds of the way through,but didn't want to wake Jen up,srs!

I have a new business plan to start next march. Expand and employ basically. 45 now so won't be active forever plus I don't have a pension so need to do something for my future,and pretty quick tbh. Plan is to get a get a lad out working on his own each year and hopefully get 3,4 or 5 on the go. Will cost alot to buy a van and get new business but the return will be good in the long run

Good luck with yours mate,I have a friend in recruitment,started about 5 years ago with nothing and now has one hell of a big house,new range rover and just come back from a month in Aus,so the money is there isn't it,just a numbers game I guess


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Went to see pain and gain at the cinema last night Ben. Don't bother. Wanted to leave at about two thirds of the way through,but didn't want to wake Jen up,srs!
> 
> I have a new business plan to start next march. Expand and employ basically. 45 now so won't be active forever plus I don't have a pension so need to do something for my future,and pretty quick tbh. Plan is to get a get a lad out working on his own each year and hopefully get 3,4 or 5 on the go. Will cost alot to buy a van and get new business but the return will be good in the long run
> 
> Good luck with yours mate,I have a friend in recruitment,started about 5 years ago with nothing and now has one hell of a big house,new range rover and just come back from a month in Aus,so the money is there isn't it,just a numbers game I guess


Oh, thanks for heads up mate, would have probably gone to see it at some stage but assumed it might be a bit lame.

Good plan mate, sounds like a good plan to me. Gives you an income but also something with value that you could sell if you wanted. Can't sell a one man band can you.

Recruitment, if it goes well, will fund the next phase hopefully, which will be a lot more fun but harder work probably! Lol oh well what's life for if not taking things on and giving it a go?

Don't want to retire regretting what I did for a living.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh, thanks for heads up mate, would have probably gone to see it at some stage but assumed it might be a bit lame.
> 
> Good plan mate, sounds like a good plan to me. Gives you an income but also something with value that you could sell if you wanted. Can't sell a one man band can you.
> 
> Recruitment, if it goes well, will fund the next phase hopefully, which will be a lot more fun but harder work probably! Lol oh well what's life for if not taking things on and giving it a go?
> 
> Don't want to retire regretting what I did for a living.


I agree with your last statement,I don't want to retire knowing I could have expanded,but I just couldn't be bothered!

Two guns if five times better that pain and gain. Action all the way through with a great story. Pain and gain is painfull at times,no bodybuilding in it,just a few crappy gym scenes and a locker room scene of them jabbing out of a vial called 'muscle oil' or some bollox.


----------



## sxbarnes

You did well there ginger. Nothing to buy in reading means you know quality.

Actually reading used to be good well always better than Basingstoke. Was a Farnborough lad for a while. Nothing there!

I just buy my gear that gear online now. Fcuk shopping. at least they've got xxl and I have a good sorting office down the road


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> You did well there ginger. Nothing to buy in reading means you know quality.
> 
> Actually reading used to be good well always better than Basingstoke. Was a Farnborough lad for a while. Nothing there!
> 
> I just buy my gear that gear online now. Fcuk shopping. at least they've got xxl and I have a good sorting office down the road


The oracle is a bit dissapointing tbh, just one of tose days when nothing jumps out at you.


----------



## andyhuggins

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh, thanks for heads up mate, would have probably gone to see it at some stage but assumed it might be a bit lame.
> 
> Good plan mate, sounds like a good plan to me. Gives you an income but also something with value that you could sell if you wanted. Can't sell a one man band can you.
> 
> Recruitment, if it goes well, will fund the next phase hopefully, which will be a lot more fun but harder work probably! Lol oh well what's life for if not taking things on and giving it a go?
> 
> Don't want to retire regretting what I did for a living.


i am probably being a bit dim lol. But what are the plans mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:



> I agree with your last statement,I don't want to retire knowing I could have expanded,but I just couldn't be bothered!
> 
> Two guns if five times better that pain and gain. Action all the way through with a great story. Pain and gain is painfull at times,no bodybuilding in it,just a few crappy gym scenes and a locker room scene of them jabbing out of a vial called 'muscle oil' or some bollox.


Thanks for saving me the tenner 

Go for it mate, make it happen!


----------



## Ginger Ben

andyhuggins said:


> i am probably being a bit dim lol. But what are the plans mate?


Not at all mate, I haven't said! It's all in my head at the moment mate but broadly it's a restaraunt based idea that needs A LOT of research and work lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> The oracle is a bit dissapointing tbh, just one of tose days when nothing jumps out at you.


I am at the stage when that is a blessing. If I can get through on all floors in 5 mins I will treat myself to an extra beer


----------



## andyhuggins

Ginger Ben said:


> Not at all mate, I haven't said! It's all in my head at the moment mate but broadly it's a restaraunt based idea that needs A LOT of research and work lol


Hope it all works out for you mate. Will you start out in basingstoke?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Not at all mate, I haven't said! It's all in my head at the moment mate but broadly it's a restaraunt based idea that needs A LOT of research and work lol


Bens Burgerama sounds classy


----------



## Ginger Ben

andyhuggins said:


> Hope it all works out for you mate. Will you start out in basingstoke?


Thanks mate, not sure tbh, that's one of many thing that would need researching as target market and local demographic need to be aligned to some extent.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Bens Burgerama sounds classy


Haha, ginger bens greasy sausage hut


----------



## luther1

Bens Basingstoke bistro lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, not sure tbh, that's one of many thing that would need researching as target market and local demographic need to be aligned to some extent.


Very true it all depends on your core clients and their expendable income.


----------



## Ginger Ben

andyhuggins said:


> Very true it all depends on your core clients and their expendable income.


Yes exactly and that is a bit unknown at the moment. Got a few years to work it all out and no doubt change my mind between now and then lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes exactly and that is a bit unknown at the moment. Got a few years to work it all out and no doubt change my mind between now and then lol


At least you have a dream mate. That is more than most people do. I wish you all the best  If it happens in Basingstoke put me on the A list please


----------



## sxbarnes

Is it gonna be in Basingstoke? Can work out clients easy there.

What's your surname? We can do a few more jokes there

Is it going to be popley? Haha


----------



## andyhuggins

sxbarnes said:


> Is it gonna be in Basingstoke? Can work out clients easy there.
> 
> What's your surname? We can do a few more jokes there
> 
> Is it going to be popley? Haha


Whats wrong with popley?


----------



## sxbarnes

Sounds like you know popley more than me. No probs


----------



## andyhuggins

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds like you know popley more than me. No probs


I knew the area before it became popley :lol: That is how old I am.


----------



## sxbarnes

andyhuggins said:


> I knew the area before it became popley :lol: That is how old I am.


Was it just a field then?


----------



## andyhuggins

sxbarnes said:


> Was it just a field then?


Yeah it was just farm land. The only pub between me and b/stoke was the soldiers return.


----------



## sxbarnes

Always remember going past it in 1978?? I think going Popley 3?? WTF

Then had to go via Newbury to get North round London pre M25

Sorry Ben I think were getting off track:rolleye:

Lived in Hedge End / Botley at the time


----------



## Ginger Ben

That's alright guys reminise away! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, early dog walk today then operation make some cash! Have a good one!


----------



## flinty90

Morning viking brother have a properous day bro...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning viking brother have a properous day bro...


Morning mate, you too!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all, sadly not much to report, still nailing diet, still limping, still not able to train....

Osteo and acupuncture again tomorrow morning so be interested to see what she has to say about progress from having a bit of a feel around. Today is definitely a bad day but think that's because I did a lot of walking over the weekend and today I've been sat at my desk most of the day. Dog walk again soon though so that will help for a while.

Been speaking to Paul about whether there are any peps that might be able to help recovery for this, he suggested TB500 so been looking in to that in a bit more detail. Something to think about more in a few weeks if things aren't getting better fast enough on their own I think.


----------



## 25434

Ullo gingerish Ben...sorry to see you're crocked...seems like a few of us are at the moment...hope things will pick up for you soon...x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Ullo gingerish Ben...sorry to see you're crocked...seems like a few of us are at the moment...hope things will pick up for you soon...x


Hiya Flublet,

Thanks, yes it's a bit of a pain in the bum (ha!) but hopefully will start to shift it soon.

You not 100% either??


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> Hiya Flublet,
> 
> Thanks, yes it's a bit of a pain in the bum (ha!) but hopefully will start to shift it soon.
> 
> You not 100% either??


No, I fractured my left foot in a bout of over enthusiasm...lol! Can't do impact stuff at all in any way and seeing specialist on 25th September. wORSE still is that I can't put on my heels! Eeeeeeeeeeeek! That's a very serious issue for someone the size of a hobbit ya know...:laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> No, I fractured my left foot in a bout of over enthusiasm...lol! Can't do impact stuff at all in any way and seeing specialist on 25th September. wORSE still is that I can't put on my heels! Eeeeeeeeeeeek! That's a very serious issue for someone the size of a hobbit ya know...:laugh:


Ahh bummer, that is annoying! Any idea how long that will take to heal?


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh bummer, that is annoying! Any idea how long that will take to heal?


No idea at all at the moment....hope to get a better idea on the 25th. Can't rest my foot cos I have to walk, and work etc....got the appropriate painkillers and a massive padded bedsocks to wear to keep my foot warm in the night...lolol.....

Can slide along the corridor floor brilliantly on the sock.....a good four feet at least.....wahayeeeeeee......gotta find the silver lining ain't I? :laugh:

What about you? ....our challenge...who gonna get right first...race ya? Haha....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> No idea at all at the moment....hope to get a better idea on the 25th. Can't rest my foot cos I have to walk, and work etc....got the appropriate painkillers and a massive padded bedsocks to wear to keep my foot warm in the night...lolol.....
> 
> Can slide along the corridor floor brilliantly on the sock.....a good four feet at least.....wahayeeeeeee......gotta find the silver lining ain't I? :laugh:
> 
> What about you? ....our challenge...who gonna get right first...race ya? Haha....


That sounds really frustrating Flubs, wish you a speedy recovery!

lol, yeah go on then, bring it on! First to the gym without needing St John's Ambulance to get back to the car wins :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

I'll do my update for you gaylords in here.....

All inclusive food is pants pmsl

So it's been local taverna places, love them! All family owned so they go over the top bless em.

Especially throwing shots your way lol.

Found a really good place for meat fix, and it's so cheap it feels wrong lol. Mix Grill, £8 

Killing ice cream due to a place next to hotel, all made there with there own goats milk that are sat in the garden pmsl

They have a gym above it, had a look. All hammer strength stuff. Tempted, but mrs thinks I'm sad to go. So I won't lol

Nice and burnt the other day, back to factor 30 

Massage booked for tomorrow, ready for that bad boy!

That's it.

Much love! X


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I'll do my update for you gaylords in here.....
> 
> All inclusive food is pants pmsl
> 
> So it's been local taverna places, love them! All family owned so they go over the top bless em.
> 
> Especially throwing shots your way lol.
> 
> Found a really good place for meat fix, and it's so cheap it feels wrong lol. Mix Grill, £8
> 
> Killing ice cream due to a place next to hotel, all made there with there own goats milk that are sat in the garden pmsl
> 
> They have a gym above it, had a look. All hammer strength stuff. Tempted, but mrs thinks I'm sad to go. So I won't lol
> 
> Nice and burnt the other day, back to factor 30
> 
> Massage booked for tomorrow, ready for that bad boy!
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Much love! X


Sadder than posting on hete on your holiday pmsl x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Back from treatment on leg/back this morning. More acupuncture and stretching/manipulation. Costing me a bloody fortune! Seems to help though, what I don't know is how long it's going to take to get rid of the problem and therefore when I can return to training.

Really missing it now even though it's only been a week it feels like ages lol. Going to give it another weeks rest until my next appointment and if no improvement then am going to speak to Paul about the TB-500 cycle and what that involves to see if that helps to speed things up.


----------



## JANIKvonD

gay


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Gay.


----------



## Fatstuff

Gay


----------



## Breda

Gay


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Keeks

Am I too late......gay!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bastards, mocking the weak and injured, this isn't @R0BLETs journal ya know! :lol:

Anyway, still feel plop, its exhausting for some reason, feel tired all the time but I'm sleeping well. Probably down to more sleep than I'm used to now I'm not getting up mega early for the gym or doing any exercise. Maybe I'm getting too much sleep or just adjusting to new routine?

Appetite isn't brilliant either tbh. Should be 3 meals down by now but only had 2 so far. Will crack on with number 3 in a bit. Just had a strong coffee to try and snap out of the desire to flop on the sofa and snooze


----------



## Richie186




----------



## TELBOR

Gay


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Gay


Reported

:lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Bastards, mocking the weak and injured, this isn't @R0BLETs journal ya know! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, still feel plop, its exhausting for some reason, feel tired all the time but I'm sleeping well. Probably down to more sleep than I'm used to now I'm not getting up mega early for the gym or doing any exercise. Maybe I'm getting too much sleep or just adjusting to new routine?
> 
> Appetite isn't brilliant either tbh. Should be 3 meals down by now but only had 2 so far. Will crack on with number 3 in a bit. Just had a strong coffee to try and snap out of the desire to flop on the sofa and snooze


I been feeling tired as fvck these last 2 days, must be the dieting if your the same


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, had a bit of a lie in so just woken up. Leg feels tight but need to have a walk around to get things loose.

Going to do more research in to tb-500 over next couple of days as really want to get back training ASAP and looks like this might help quite a bit.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning sexy bàstards!!

Just been texting @flinty90..... I'm ready to come home pmsl

Got my tan now, missing my food and shakes lol

Anyway, off to catch some rays. Much love x


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Morning sexy bàstards!!
> 
> Just been texting @flinty90..... I'm ready to come home pmsl
> 
> Got my tan now, missing my food and shakes lol
> 
> Anyway, off to catch some rays. Much love x


Ready to come home?!?!?! You silly bugggger. Next time, I will go in place of you, I need a holiday.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning sexy bàstards!!
> 
> Just been texting @flinty90..... I'm ready to come home pmsl
> 
> Got my tan now, missing my food and shakes lol
> 
> Anyway, off to catch some rays. Much love x


Read that back and slap yourself lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Read that back and slap yourself lol


Lol sorry dad


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Morning sexy bàstards!!
> 
> Just been texting @flinty90..... I'm ready to come home pmsl
> 
> Got my tan now, missing my food and shakes lol
> 
> Anyway, off to catch some rays. Much love x


What a poof


----------



## Keeks

2nd thoughts @R0BLET you do need to get back home and start another journal.....I miss your journal! :tongue:


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> 2nd thoughts @R0BLET you do need to get back home and start another journal.....I miss your journal! :tongue:


Me too! Much as like the togetherness of you and lovely ginger Ben...it's a bit confusing ......and errmmm...well.....I'm easily confused............... 

And hello to Ginger Ben...poorly boy....


----------



## 25434

Mr_Morocco said:


> What a poof


Crickey.....shouldn't laugh but this really made me laff my socks off... :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Flubs said:


> Me too! *Much as like the togetherness of you and lovely ginger Ben*...it's a bit confusing ......and errmmm...well.....I'm easily confused...............
> 
> And hello to Ginger Ben...poorly boy....


They do make a lovely couple :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Me too! Much as like the togetherness of you and lovely ginger Ben...it's a bit confusing ......and errmmm...well.....I'm easily confused...............
> 
> And hello to Ginger Ben...poorly boy....


Hi Flubs,

Hows the foot today?


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> They do make a lovely couple :lol:


Note she only called me lovely, clearly thinks @R0BLET is a cvnt :lol:


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi [Redacted],
> 
> Hows the foot today?


Same....waiting patiently to get a scan which will reveal all...in the meantime I'm being very ingenious with my training.....cough....creative I call it.....hehe


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Note she only called me lovely, clearly thinks @R0BLET is a cvnt :lol:


An extremely brown c.unt that is 

Chicken and rice time soon - rock and roll aren't I!!

:beer:


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> An extremely brown c.unt that is
> 
> Chicken and rice time soon - rock and roll aren't I!!
> 
> :beer:


You are equally lovely......

Despite all the "bumming" talk.......:laugh:

Naughty boys gonna naughty....heehee


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> You are equally lovely......
> 
> Despite all the "bumming" talk.......:laugh:
> 
> Naughty boys gonna naughty....heehee


Equally lovely to a ginger..... FML :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Blime nothing changes in your journals a ginge? xx#

Training looking good though!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Blime nothing changes in your journals a ginge? xx#
> 
> Training looking good though!


Haha not a lot mate. Injured currently but other than that all is well


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hungry tonight and craving something chocolatey.......no cracking though!

Big daddy meal and a lion bar krushem is on the cards for Saturday


----------



## Fatstuff

Just had 550g (cooked weight) of chicken breast , sauce and 3 roti followed by 3 biscuits. All post workout lol nom nom!!! Be farting later!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, bloody leg not getting any better, going out for a walk now to loosen it off. Think trip to docs is on the cards to get better pain killers and an mri booked in as want to make sure nothing else going on there that osteo can't pick up on.

Balls


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, bloody leg not getting any better, going out for a walk now to loosen it off. Think trip to docs is on the cards to get better pain killers and an mri booked in as want to make sure nothing else going on there that osteo can't pick up on.
> 
> Balls


Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope the docs can sort it. Do you have hot baths, they can help just temporarily in the mornings, just to help loosen up?!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, bloody leg not getting any better, going out for a walk now to loosen it off. Think trip to docs is on the cards to get better pain killers and an mri booked in as want to make sure nothing else going on there that osteo can't pick up on.
> 
> Balls


Stop doing all these walks then, you probably need to fully relax it, use heat packs etc


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope the docs can sort it. Do you have hot baths, they can help just temporarily in the mornings, just to help loosen up?!


Thanks Keeks, yes they do help a bit, but it's too hot here at the moment to think about a bath lol



Mr_Morocco said:


> Stop doing all these walks then, you probably need to fully relax it, use heat packs etc


Been told to mate, need to do as much walking as I can as helps to loosen off the muscle that is causing the problem. If I fully rest up and don 't do anything it gets worse.

The annoying thing with sciatica is heat packs make the muscle relax but the inflammation worse, ice makes the inflammation better but tightens the muscle....


----------



## Breda

Kin el ben man I thought i was bad for Injuries but you're fallin apart mate

How much longer you reckon you'll be restin up for? You must be so fukin bored spendin all that time with the Mrs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Kin el ben man I thought i was bad for Injuries but you're fallin apart mate
> 
> How much longer you reckon you'll be restin up for? You must be so fukin bored spendin all that time with the Mrs


lol, I know this has really taken me by surprise tbh. I think it's something I might have to deal with for a while. The key is going to be can I work around it and manage the symptoms to a decent level.

As I've said I've been speaking to Paul about running a TB-500 cycle to help reduce the inflammation and if there is no sign of improvement after this weeks rest then I am going to get that under way. Back to osteopath on Tuesday so that's my next check up and I'll make the decision on the peptides after that. Hopefully if they do what they are mean to I might be able to train around the issue. Osteo said I could probably train arms, shoulders etc but I know how hard it is to do anything without engaging lower back in the gym and I just don't want to do something silly like pick up a DB and make it worse, setting myself back weeks.

But yes, I'm bored silly without training, never really knew how much I "needed" it to keep me sane lol


----------



## Breda

10 things you can do from home to help mate

1- Take 1,000 - 2,000 mcg of sublingual B-12 daily. You can take the more common cyanocobalamin form of B-12, but I recommend the methylcobalamin form for best results. This is a great help for sciatica (sciatic nerve pain).2- Take a 1,000 - 1,200 mg of Calcium and 400 mg of Magnesium supplement daily.3- Take a high potency natural joint supplement. Be careful with this one and read the label carefully to get the higher amount per serving possible in a single capsule. Select one that includes Glucosamine, MSM, and Chondroitin to protect connective tissues and maintain the integrity and mobility of joints. I am taking 1,500 mg of Glucosamine, 450 mg of MSM, and 1,200 mg of Chondroitin daily.4- Take a daily natural anti-inflammatory and muscle relaxants to help get back pain relief. You can select from many available the one that works best for you. I recommend Bromelian, Valeria, Grape Seed Extract, and Rosemary for its anti-inflammatory action. For muscle relaxant I recommend Chamomile, Celery Seed, and Yarrow. If you need a natural pain reliever you can try Ginger, Devil's Claw, Angelica or Willow Bark.5- Take 8 to 10 glasses of water daily. Drinking enough water daily is one of the most important steps to help lubricate articulations and help vertebrae disc recover its natural position.6- Walk 20 to 40 minutes three times a week. If you have a lot of pain, maybe is not a good time to start walking. You can start by walking inside your house for a few minutes then increase the time as you feel better.7- Apply ice packs or cold liniment on your back, buttocks, the back of legs and feet. For a small percent of people heat therapy works best. That's my case, heat works best for me.8- Avoid constipation. Include more fiber in your diet to avoid constipation; the word constipation means pain for me. If necessary, find a mild natural laxative resolve this problem.9- Stimulate the muscles; a massage with a vibrating machine, preferably with magnets will be great. Consider using a magnetic pad during the day.10- Stretch every morning before getting out of bed, and repeat two more times throughout the day. Take the legs to the chest, one at a time, five times each. Then, bring the two together at the chest five times. You can do this stretch on the bed or floor if you feel better. You can also practice some exercises for back pain, you can find some good videos online, just search for "Back Pain Exercises".Remember that is important to maintain a healthy diet to help the sciatic nerve and discs with nutrients. Avoid bending your waist; bend the knees to pick things off the floor. Stay no more than twenty minutes sitting and always wear comfortable shoes. All that you have read is what I have been doing to be sciatica and lower back pain free and to avoid drugs and surgery. Choosing one of the 10 home remedies to treat sciatica and lower back pain may not work at all. Its all about consistency, make all of them a daily routine and I hope you feel better soon.

No copy and paste here :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha thanks mate, ill take a proper look at that and see what i can do


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I know this has really taken me by surprise tbh. I think it's something I might have to deal with for a while. The key is going to be can I work around it and manage the symptoms to a decent level.
> 
> As I've said I've been speaking to Paul about running a TB-500 cycle to help reduce the inflammation and if there is no sign of improvement after this weeks rest then I am going to get that under way. Back to osteopath on Tuesday so that's my next check up and I'll make the decision on the peptides after that. Hopefully if they do what they are mean to I might be able to train around the issue. Osteo said I could probably train arms, shoulders etc but I know how hard it is to do anything without engaging lower back in the gym and I just don't want to do something silly like pick up a DB and make it worse, setting myself back weeks.
> 
> But yes, I'm bored silly without training, never really knew how much I "needed" it to keep me sane lol


Exercise is supposed to help somewhat so I'm sure you'll be able to work around it. You'll just have to be careful not to over do it

I've heard some things about TB 500 but I dont have a clue. Saw jon kents log where he used it on his dog to good effect tho lol

I hear what you're sayin about training mate but I reckon it'll do you the world of good mentally and physically. Dont go all out, only 1 or 2 work sets and do seated exercises where possible cant see you makin the problem any worse tbf but suppose thats down to you and your coach

I can just about cope not trainin for a week... any longer and I start climbin the walls so I'll pray for you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been to quacks, got some more manly anti-inflammatories and been referred to the musculo skeletal clinic who will either want to see me for an assessment or refer me straight for an MRI to check discs are ok.

All a bit of a ball ache really but not much I can do, well apart from waste away..


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Been to quacks, got some more manly anti-inflammatories and been referred to the musculo skeletal clinic who will either want to see me for an assessment or refer me straight for an MRI to check discs are ok.
> 
> All a bit of a ball ache really but not much I can do, well apart from waste away..


At least you've got the ball rolling with regards to getting it sorted mate. Better getting it fixed now rather than later.


----------



## flinty90

U changing food mich ben whilst not training ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> U changing food mich ben whilst not training ?


I've been sticking to my non training day diet mate which is lower carbs, higher fats. Keeping me focussed otherwise osteo just he eating sh1t at the moment if I'm honest.


----------



## iDare

Strong work mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

iDare said:


> Strong work mate!


Welcome aboard mate, thanks. Gradually getting weaker and smaller though at the moment lol


----------



## iDare

Ginger Ben said:


> Welcome aboard mate, thanks. Gradually getting weaker and smaller though at the moment lol


Thanks Mate! from what I've seen you're a monster - you'll be beasting soon enough...I aim to catch up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

iDare said:


> Thanks Mate! from what I've seen you're a monster - you'll be beasting soon enough...I aim to catch up!


What have you seen?? Sure it was me :lol:

What's your background mate?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> What have you seen?? Sure it was me :lol:
> 
> What's your background mate?


Fcukin stevie wonder i think pmsl x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What have you seen?? Sure it was me :lol:
> 
> What's your background mate?


Peado


----------



## Ginger Ben

Operation peptides is under way, ordered so hopefully get them in a week or so.


----------



## Breda

What did you get?


----------



## Ginger Ben

TB500 mate, same thing Jon Kent has his dog on lol


----------



## Breda

Haha I will forever associate TB-500 with dogs because of him.

Lets hope this sets you on the path to full health again mate. Was it expensive?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Haha I will forever associate TB-500 with dogs because of him.
> 
> Lets hope this sets you on the path to full health again mate. Was it expensive?


Lol

Hope so mate, its not expensive if it works! But you wouldn't want to run it for ever put it that way lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, leg feels alright today so that's better. Tweaked it getting out the car earlier so deffo not gone away over night lol.

Peptides have been sent so hopefully get those in a week or so then start a course of those to get this fvcked off. Gagging to train and gain 

Going to have to play it by ear when I do get back to it but hoping that peps will keep injury at bay to allow me to train around it while it fixes up.

Diet today, same as every other day for last two weeks :lol: but its cheat time tomorrow!


----------



## B4PJS

Don't think you should be allowed a cheat as you haven't been training bud :tongue: :lol:


----------



## 25434

Morning Ginger Ben and Roblet... 

Hope you both have lovely weekends....


----------



## TELBOR

Bàstard delayed flight! Boooooo.

@Ginger Ben, you old fart getting pains getting out the car :lol:

I reckon your missus should bum rape you and that'll align you go and proper


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Bàstard delayed flight! Boooooo.
> 
> @Ginger Ben, you old fart getting pains getting out the car :lol:
> 
> I reckon your missus should bum rape you and that'll align you go and proper


That's how he got the injury in the first place.


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Don't think you should be allowed a cheat as you haven't been training bud :tongue: :lol:


Luckily its not your decision


----------



## Ginger Ben

Off to London later to show some people round our flat. Hopefully they want it as getting close to current tenants moving out.

Will put on my best salesman smile


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Luckily its not your decision


I would be a proper [email protected] as a trainer mate :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

B4PJS said:


> I would be a proper [email protected] as a trainer mate :lol:


the cvnt has cheat days all the time


----------



## B4PJS

Mr_Morocco said:


> the cvnt has cheat days all the time


Not as bad as @JANIKvonD, his diet is one big cheat usually!


----------



## JANIKvonD

jelly?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> the cvnt has cheat days all the time


Jelly


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

JANIKvonD said:


> jelly?


Well jel


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Leg watch, day whatever it is....

Doesn't hurt at all??!! Not one bit. Weird. Hope it lasts but this has happened before, will see how it goes throughout the day.

Probably as I've just coughed up for peptides its decided to clear off lol

Seeing osteo Tuesday so will see how it is then. Tempted to think about training at least upper body later next week. Maybe a cheeky Friday chest and back session..... 

Feel bloody tiny at the moment! Weight is down to 196.8 so not dropped much this week so these calories must be close to maintenance for me now.

Cant wait to get back to it and start upping food to put some good weight back on.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to a beach wedding in May next year. Target is awesomeness by then!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to a beach wedding in May next year. Target is awesomeness by then!


Mays my target aswell mate, full beast mode


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Mays my target aswell mate, full beast mode


Nice, let's have it!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning u ginger waste of space. have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to a beach wedding in May next year. Target is awesomeness by then!


Can't beat a target date mate. Helps keep you focused. Bit worried though as beaches mean sun, sun means sunburn and you're ginger. That means you'll be hench as fcuk but nobody will know as you'll be wearing a thick jumper to protect your delicate complexion!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Can't beat a target date mate. Helps keep you focused. Bit worried though as beaches mean sun, sun means sunburn and you're ginger. That means you'll be hench as fcuk but nobody will know as you'll be wearing a thick jumper to protect your delicate complexion!!


Haha good point! May as well just get fat....


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Mays my target aswell mate, full beast mode


Tren mode here..... Monday


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tren mode here..... Monday


Good man, details please. Cycle and diet plan and are you going to lift some big weights?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Tren mode here..... Monday


U getting involved in this comp then ya ferret?


----------



## JANIKvonD

How fuking gay!...just started using tapatalk, & there's Fukin love hearts next to posts that are 'liked' pmsl


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man, details please. Cycle and diet plan and are you going to lift some big weights?


dont be silly :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man, details please. Cycle and diet plan and are you going to lift some big weights?


Test

Tren

Mast

Dbol

Winny

Oxy's

Food - plenty

Training - yes

How's that?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Test
> 
> Tren
> 
> Mast
> 
> Dbol
> 
> Winny
> 
> Oxy's
> 
> Food - plenty
> 
> Training - yes
> 
> How's that?


Slag, no mtren?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Slag, no mtren?


Oh yeah, that too!

Lol

And some NPP 

All short ester stuff of course, 6 week blast. 4 week cruise, then 6 weeks again.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh yeah, that too!
> 
> Lol
> 
> And some NPP
> 
> All short ester stuff of course, 6 week blast. 4 week cruise, then 6 weeks again.


Pmsl well even you will grow on that, or go mental :lol:

I'm keen to look at a cycle but still want to make some progress natty first. Pi55ed off with this set back, feel like I've gone back months but haven't of course. Two weeks back at 100% and I'll feel fine again.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl well even you will grow on that, or go mental :lol:
> 
> I'm keen to look at a cycle but still want to make some progress natty first. Pi55ed off with this set back, feel like I've gone back months but haven't of course. Two weeks back at 100% and I'll feel fine again.


May grow and go mental, win win :beer:

I've just caved into peer pressure tbh, could of kept going natty but this SHOULD be short and sweet I hope.

You defo won't have gone backwards, if anything forward. Soon as your back is 100% I know you'll smash it!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> May grow and go mental, win win :beer:
> 
> I've just caved into peer pressure tbh, could of kept going natty but this SHOULD be short and sweet I hope.
> 
> You defo won't have gone backwards, if anything forward. Soon as your back is 100% I know you'll smash it!!


Lol good old peer pressure, that's what got us both on it in the first place :lol:

The rest has probably been useful as I'm chomping to get back at it now.

Plan is to try a short upper body session back end of next week and go from there.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol good old peer pressure, that's what got us both on it in the first place :lol:
> 
> The rest has probably been useful as I'm chomping to get back at it now.
> 
> Plan is to try a short upper body session back end of next week and go from there.


Yeah, we've all crumbled to it!! I think each one is a learning curve so I'll make sure I make the most of it.

I bet the rest has been doing your head in lol

Good idea mate, chest, boulders and a little back session to blow some cobwebs off :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, we've all crumbled to it!! I think each one is a learning curve so I'll make sure I make the most of it.
> 
> I bet the rest has been doing your head in lol
> 
> Good idea mate, chest, boulders and a little back session to blow some cobwebs off :beer:


Yeah I learnt I haven't got a fvcking clue lol

Looking forward to running a cycle with the diet and training nailed with Pauls advice. Think that will blow everything else I've done away tbh.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I learnt I haven't got a fvcking clue lol
> 
> Looking forward to running a cycle with the diet and training nailed with Pauls advice. Think that will blow everything else I've done away tbh.


stay natty like me bro :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> stay natty like me bro :whistling:


Lol natty as blue smarties


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I learnt I haven't got a fvcking clue lol
> 
> Looking forward to running a cycle with the diet and training nailed with Pauls advice. Think that will blow everything else I've done away tbh.


PMSL. You found out you like winny on the last one, that's something to take away from it. Then you've also learnt you can't do tren, swings and roundabouts.

Paul will defo help, should be awesome!!



flinty90 said:


> stay natty like me bro :whistling:


Fcuk off, you drink Panther P1ss for breakfast!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leg still ok.....fingers crossed its on its way out...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, today I officially enter the realms of being nearly middle aged. No It's not my birthday, I'm going to the radio 2 gig in Hyde Park!

Line up looks like an 80's revival so should be a laugh. Can't do anything about diet today as can't take own stuff in apparently ?!?! but will keep it as good as I can.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, today I officially enter the realms of being nearly middle aged. No It's not my birthday, I'm going to the radio 2 gig in Hyde Park!
> 
> Line up looks like an 80's revival so should be a laugh. Can't do anything about diet today as can't take own stuff in apparently ?!?! but will keep it as good as I can.


Have a good un mucka


----------



## TELBOR

Hopefully you'll see some GILFs mate pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hopefully you'll see some GILFs mate pmsl


Your mum going is she?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Radio 2 gig :ban:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Your mum going is she?


Yes mate, say hi for me


----------



## 25434

I see Roblets out? ah well.....

"and nowwwwwww, the end is here, and so we face the final curtain

he's gawwwwwwn and now we goooooo into his gaff, in that I'm certaaaaaaaiiiiiiiin.

He traiiiiiiiiiins to grow his booooooooddddddd, and we're all therrrrrrrrrrre to help 'im do eeeeeeeeet,

and soooooo, and through it allllllll...he dunnit hisssssssssss wayeeeeeeee...."

errr...I may or may have not changed one or two words there but the sentiment is there...a suitable sentiment methinks....... :blink:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, today I officially enter the realms of being nearly middle aged. No It's not my birthday, I'm going to the radio 2 gig in Hyde Park!
> 
> Line up looks like an 80's revival so should be a laugh. Can't do anything about diet today as can't take own stuff in apparently ?!?! but will keep it as good as I can.


With Mc Terry wogan


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ducked out of gig early, getting a bit too rowdy for us older crowd....pmsl

Actually evening line up was shyte so saw what we wanted and went for dinner 

Leg watch....fine all day, sat on train and really painful all journey. Seems to be sitting with legs bent at 90 degrees that causes the problem.

Really frustrated at the moment, genuinely feel crap in myself and want to get back to training. Don't realise how much a part of you it becomes until its not there. Got to shift back in to gear soon so going training Friday whatever I feel like just to get in gym and have a feel around a few things to see how it goes.


----------



## luther1

Hopefully at the very least some upper body will be manageable Ben

Treating Jen to the bohemian delights of Camden on Saturday and then Covent garden Ben,what's the best station for me to park up at and drive/tube in? Sick of paying excess parking charges in town and filling up the gas guzzler,could be money spent on a nice meal


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Ducked out of gig early, getting a bit too rowdy for us older crowd....pmsl
> 
> Actually evening line up was shyte so saw what we wanted and went for dinner
> 
> Leg watch....fine all day, sat on train and really painful all journey. Seems to be sitting with legs bent at 90 degrees that causes the problem.
> 
> Really frustrated at the moment, genuinely feel crap in myself and want to get back to training. Don't realise how much a part of you it becomes until its not there. Got to shift back in to gear soon so going training Friday whatever I feel like just to get in gym and have a feel around a few things to see how it goes.


Where's the pain mate. Quad calf or knee? I had a blood clot in my calf a couple of years back. Ruined a whole year. Yours doesn't seem like it though. I must start listening better.


----------



## sxbarnes

luther1 said:


> Hopefully at the very least some upper body will be manageable Ben
> 
> Treating Jen to the bohemian delights of Camden on Saturday and then Covent garden Ben,what's the best station for me to park up at and drive/tube in? Sick of paying excess parking charges in town and filling up the gas guzzler,could be money spent on a nice meal


Which side you coming from ?stanmore from m1 cockfosters a1. North of the river


----------



## luther1

sxbarnes said:


> Which side you coming from ?stanmore from m1 cockfosters a1. North of the river


Coming from Southampton mate


----------



## sxbarnes

Aye I'm an old Southampton lad. Used to live in woolston.

M3 is tricky. Some of my family park in richmond. I'd carry on a couple of mile to chiswick and use turnham green just before hammersmith.

Is ginger an expert?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Hopefully at the very least some upper body will be manageable Ben
> 
> Treating Jen to the bohemian delights of Camden on Saturday and then Covent garden Ben,what's the best station for me to park up at and drive/tube in? Sick of paying excess parking charges in town and filling up the gas guzzler,could be money spent on a nice meal


Yeah should be mate, that's my thinking. I'll save the deads for another time!

Do you mean a station near London to drive to then train in from there? Probably cheaper to just train the whole way in from southampton isn't it?

I don't know to he honest mate I'd park in earlsfield personally by my old flat but its limited to 4 hours free on weekends without residents permit.


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Where's the pain mate. Quad calf or knee? I had a blood clot in my calf a couple of years back. Ruined a whole year. Yours doesn't seem like it though. I must start listening better.


Neither lol its in my right glute and lower back. Sciatica rather than a blood clot. Hopefully on its way out, as long as i don't sit down at a desk or upright in a.chair It's ok.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah should be mate, that's my thinking. I'll save the deads for another time!
> 
> Do you mean a station near London to drive to then train in from there? Probably cheaper to just train the whole way in from southampton isn't it?
> 
> I don't know to he honest mate I'd park in earlsfield personally by my old flat but its limited to 4 hours free on weekends without residents permit.


Just checked Ben and you're probably right. £30 from Southampton to kings cross,1hr 30mins,it takes me that long to drive there.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just checked Ben and you're probably right. £30 from Southampton to kings cross,1hr 30mins,it takes me that long to drive there.


Go to waterloo on a travel card then tube up to camden on northern line. Travel card if you leave after 10am should be less than £30 I'd have thought.

Oap discount??


----------



## sxbarnes

40.60 eek.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, good 9 hour kip last night. Feel pretty good for that. Legs ok but no doubt will hurt once I sit down. Might have to try and work laying on sofa lol.

Osteo tomorrow and hopefully peps turning up soon as well. Will track them in a bit and see where they are.

Gym Friday regardless. Looking forward to that.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, good 9 hour kip last night. Feel pretty good for that. Legs ok but no doubt will hurt once I sit down. Might have to try and work laying on sofa lol.
> 
> Osteo tomorrow and hopefully peps turning up soon as well. Will track them in a bit and see where they are.
> 
> Gym Friday regardless. Looking forward to that.


You're the boss, work from the bedroom :lol:

TPW Whey and Oat crisp, 15 secs in microwave...... 30 seconds to eat


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You're the boss, work from the bedroom :lol:
> 
> TPW Whey and Oat crisp, 15 secs in microwave...... 30 seconds to eat


I never did get any of those....not in diet so pointless 

Food went to pot yesterday, couldn't be avoided as out all day but wasn't too bad. Didn't eat enough if anything.

Back on form today, at home all food available and gearing up for a return to the gym on Friday.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I never did get any of those....not in diet so pointless
> 
> Food went to pot yesterday, couldn't be avoided as out all day but wasn't too bad. Didn't eat enough if anything.
> 
> Back on form today, at home all food available and gearing up for a return to the gym on Friday.


Suppose that's a good point and a waste of money!

Haha, it's always the case isn't it.

I kid not on holiday, ice cream each day - Oreo Ice Cream mainly :lol: And Chips come with EVERY meal even if you say you don't want them PMSL, so I eat them 

After all that, down 2kg and leaner :huh: I love this game.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah its hard as i was told we couldn't take own food to this thing; as it turns out people were cracking out hampers full of grub so could easily have packed some cooked chicken, salad etc but never mind!

Weird how that happens isn't it. I'm leanest I've been in ages due to being on below maintenance cals for about 3 months but not training for two weeks I've lost muscle hardness and that full look. Paul assures me it will come back fast and I agree so just need to get healed and back at it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah its hard as i was told we couldn't take own food to this thing; as it turns out people were cracking out hampers full of grub so could easily have packed some cooked chicken, salad etc but never mind!
> 
> Weird how that happens isn't it. I'm leanest I've been in ages due to being on below maintenance cals for about 3 months but not training for two weeks I've lost muscle hardness and that full look. Paul assures me it will come back fast and I agree so just need to get healed and back at it.


Well thats annoying isn't it! tits.

Mate it will come back rapidly once your back training and diet is catered for training days. Full and pumped in no time! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Broken my gym partner already.

He was on holiday last week and emailed me this morning to say he can't handle it and is going back to his old routine. Annoying really as it was going well. He just needs to eat more so he recovers better. Oh well, next!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Broken my gym partner already.
> 
> He was on holiday last week and emailed me this morning to say he can't handle it and is going back to his old routine. Annoying really as it was going well. He just needs to eat more so he recovers better. Oh well, next!


What a fcuking pussy!!


----------



## Richie186

^^x2^^


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite ginge, been back to the gym yit?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite ginge, been back to the gym yit?


Mornin mate, no not yet. Back on Friday is the plan, just want to have a go at a few things and see how everything feels. Won't be going balls out just yet but hopefully a rehab week next week then start building things back up again.

Very frustrating tbh as was just getting in to the groove but these things happen, at least I'm not wasting gear by being injured on cycle lol, that would annoy me more.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good day today, leg not been too bad, all meals nailed and had a couple of good results with work. Not bad for a Monday 

Osteo tomorrow!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good day today, leg not been too bad, all meals nailed and had a couple of good results with work. Not bad for a Monday
> 
> Osteo tomorrow!


Good to hear work is coming together mate


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Broken my gym partner already.
> 
> He was on holiday last week and emailed me this morning to say he can't handle it and is going back to his old routine. Annoying really as it was going well. He just needs to eat more so he recovers better. Oh well, next!


Fuk him mate if he cant handle the pace he's only guna end up holding you back

Glad things are lookin good on the injury front


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys, yeah i agree Brenda, he was.good up to now but would have cracked at some stage so may as well adjust to trainig solo again. Plenty of stuff I can do to keep intensity high and can always get a spot on bench as needed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, getting bored of this :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, getting bored of this :lol:


Morning GB, how's the back? Still back in the gym on Friday?

At least you have an excuse now for lifting pu$$y weights


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Morning GB, how's the back? Still back in the gym on Friday?
> 
> At least you have an excuse now for lifting pu$$y weights


Morning mate, its on the mend I think but won't be squatting or deadlifting for a while, if ever.

Haha yeah that and natty, dieting for 3 months and generally being weak :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> won't be squatting or deadlifting for a while, if ever.


Gutting mate, hope it heals and allows you to do all exercises!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Gutting mate, hope it heals and allows you to do all exercises!!!


Cheers mate, tbh I doubt I'll be able to do back squats or full deads again. Those have always given me a bit of gip as I seem to have a chronic weakness/issue with lower back area. Should be ok for front squats and rack pulls once 100% again though. Will just take a long time to build weight back up as going to have to be mega careful. Doesn't bother me though, goal is more bodybuilding focussed tbh so can work around it to some extent. Especially with Paul's help as he's done a lot more than I ever will with a much worse back than mine!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Peptides have arrived! Just need to find out best time of day to take them and I'm ready to go.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Peptides have arrived! Just need to find out best time of day to take them and I'm ready to go.


Junkie.


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Peptides have arrived! Just need to find out best time of day to take them and I'm ready to go.


If it is TB500 I don't think it matters, never noticed @jon-kent administering at particular times of the day for his dog :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, its on the mend I think but won't be squatting or deadlifting for a while, if ever.
> 
> Haha yeah that and natty, dieting for 3 months and generally being weak :lol:


You'll be ok with hack squats if you have the facilities mate. It puts no pressure on my lower back what so ever and rack pulls is what fuked my back so be careful with those.

I've been doin hyper extensions to strengthen and that seems to have helped somewhat but I'm too scared to go back to racks

At least you dont have that worry tho mate.

Get the TB-500 in ya what you waitin for


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just back from osteo. Mixed news really. She's confused about why its not easing off more than it is so wondering if it isn't just muscle related.

Thinks muscles would have given up by now and relaxed off so concern is could it be discs.

However it doesn't hurt standing up or walking when discs are under compression so that's weird.

Getting an mri booked in at some stage and might have to wait for that until we know what's actually going on.

On plus side if it responds well to treatment this week then leads us to believe it is muscular so all a bit confusing really.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just back from osteo. Mixed news really. She's confused about why its not easing off more than it is so wondering if it isn't just muscle related.
> 
> Thinks muscles would have given up by now and relaxed off so concern is could it be discs.
> 
> However it doesn't hurt standing up or walking when discs are under compression so that's weird.
> 
> Getting an mri booked in at some stage and might have to wait for that until we know what's actually going on.
> 
> On plus side if it responds well to treatment this week then leads us to believe it is muscular so all a bit confusing really.


Same as the mrs mate, 18 months later and none the wiser lol

She's booked in the hospital a week on Friday. Currently on more drugs than a little - good old NHS


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Same as the mrs mate, 18 months later and none the wiser lol
> 
> She's booked in the hospital a week on Friday. Currently on more drugs than a little - good old NHS


Worried I won't be training for months mate. Can't risk it until I know what's going on. However if it clears up I'll reassess but not sure there's much I can do at the moment


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Worried I won't be training for months mate. Can't risk it until I know what's going on. However if it clears up I'll reassess but not sure there's much I can do at the moment


If you feel you can train around it I say train!

Have you stuck some TB-500 in you yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> If you feel you can train around it I say train!
> 
> Have you stuck some TB-500 in you yet?


It's hard to tell if I can or not, even picking db's off the floor would be a no go at the moment.

No, just waiting on Paul to come back to me on a couple of questions.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Worried I won't be training for months mate. Can't risk it until I know what's going on. However if it clears up I'll reassess but not sure there's much I can do at the moment


I know mate, she gets annoyed as she was a cardio bunny for 5 nights a week lol. Not anymore.

I think you could work around it mate, then do so.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> It's hard to tell if I can or not, even picking db's off the floor would be a no go at the moment.
> 
> No, just waiting on Paul to come back to me on a couple of questions.


How are you at pickin things up arpund the yard? Bending over n what not?

Given any thought to machine only exercises to gauge where you're at in terms of recovery?

I'd say get in the gym on friday as planned. Take it easy but if you feel uncomfortable or as if you're aggravating the injury at any point then call it a day


----------



## luther1

mtfu i say


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> mtfu i say


This is what I was tryin to say in a nice way


----------



## B4PJS

luther1 said:


> mtfu i say


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah i know, I know, but if i make this worse by doing something silly I'll be seriously pi55ed off so I'm going to see how this week goes and take it from there


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm training tomorrow, fvck all y'all 

See no reason why I can't do a session of pull ups, dips, smith press etc. Won't go nuts but i need to get back on the routine and grip some iron!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm training tomorrow, fvck all y'all
> 
> See no reason why I can't do a session of pull ups, dips, smith press etc. Won't go nuts but i need to get back on the routine and grip some iron!


Good man that's what its all about.

Dont let the fear of injuring yourself more hold you back mate. Take your time, nail form and enjoy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Good man that's what its all about.
> 
> Dont let the fear of injuring yourself more hold you back mate. Take your time, nail form and enjoy


Yep that's what i thought too. Took dog for long walk as needed to clear my head from work stuff and had a word with myself about things. Daft to let something like this get me down so need to do what I can and take it from there.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep that's what i thought too. Took dog for long walk as needed to clear my head from work stuff and had a word with myself about things. Daft to let something like this get me down so need to do what I can and take it from there.


I know where you're comin from but doin something, even tho its not as intense as you would like it to be will be better than doin nuthin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I know where you're comin from but doin something, even tho its not as intense as you would like it to be will be better than doin nuthin


Agreed plus I love chins and dips so will still enjoy it and after two and a half weeks off it won't hurt to have a few breaking back in sessions.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Peps are in!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bed, gym tomorrow


----------



## Breda

Night Ginge


----------



## TELBOR

Peps put you in a coma?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Peps put you in a coma?
> 
> :lol:


Lol, no but i did sleep well as it goes, nothing to do with the peps though, don't think these ones have that effect.

Gym was great, I'm weak, small and unfit lol but really enjoyed it.

Paul very kindly knocked me up an upper body session at short notice so I ran through that. Very simple

Inc smith press

Superset with stretch pressups

Chins

Superset with high cable row

Lots of stretching of piriformis and legs generally afterwards

Walked to and from gym which is 15 mins each way so a great warm up and cool down for leg and so far so good, doesn't feel like I've done it any harm.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Peps are in!


Ghrp2 mate? that can make you tired if so,for me it does the opposite for a month!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, no but i did sleep well as it goes, nothing to do with the peps though, don't think these ones have that effect.
> 
> Gym was great, I'm weak, small and unfit lol but really enjoyed it.
> 
> Paul very kindly knocked me up an upper body session at short notice so I ran through that. Very simple
> 
> Inc smith press
> 
> Superset with stretch pressups
> 
> Chins
> 
> Superset with high cable row
> 
> Lots of stretching of piriformis and legs generally afterwards
> 
> Walked to and from gym which is 15 mins each way so a great warm up and cool down for leg and so far so good, doesn't feel like I've done it any harm.


Sounds all good mate!

See how you feel later on. More peps tonight?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Ghrp2 mate? that can make you tired if so,for me it does the opposite for a month!!


Tb-500 mate to reduce sciatica inflamation.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds all good mate!
> 
> See how you feel later on. More peps tonight?


Yes was good, time will tell!

No It's a once a week shot with these ones.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes was good, time will tell!
> 
> No It's a once a week shot with these ones.


Hope it sorts it's self 

Ah, so how long will all that what you showed me last?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hope it sorts it's self
> 
> Ah, so how long will all that what you showed me last?


9 weeks total mate as 2 shots in first week then one pw from there.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 9 weeks total mate as 2 shots in first week then one pw from there.


Good lad, then onto a cycle if all is well?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, then onto a cycle if all is well?


haha not sure yet mate, depends on a few factors. Although I have to say I'm fed up of feeling small and flat. I know that's largely down to being on low cals for a long time so going to give it a little while while I build back up to 100% and then take it from there.

I will be cycling again though, that much I can be sure of


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoying the switch to training day diet today and feel really buzzy from the gym still....pre wo?? Lol


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoying the switch to training day diet today and feel really buzzy from the gym still....pre wo?? Lol


Probably a release of endorphins from the exercise mate :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Probably a release of endorphins from the exercise mate :thumb:


Indeed, makes a noticable difference to my mood


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoying the switch to training day diet today and feel really buzzy from the gym still....pre wo?? Lol


Pre workout.... you wish lol

Food makes us happy, carbs make us happier PMSL

So I say carbs


----------



## TELBOR

Double post


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Double post


Well delete ya post then ya cvnt! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pre workout.... you wish lol
> 
> Food makes us happy, carbs make us happier PMSL
> 
> So I say carbs


I eat carbs every day mate so doubt rice at a different time of day is responsible lol


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Well delete ya post then ya cvnt! :lol:


No! I like to comment in the edit bit 



Ginger Ben said:


> I eat carbs every day mate so doubt rice at a different time of day is responsible lol


Then you are buzzing your tits off from lifting some weights :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> No! I like to comment in the edit bit
> 
> Then you are buzzing your tits off from lifting some weights :lol:


 :lol: I would just change the post to the edit reason


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> :lol: I would just change the post to the edit reason


But that's not funny....


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> But that's not funny....


Who you trying to kid? Tis well funny, true, but funny :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> haha not sure yet mate, depends on a few factors. Although I have to say I'm fed up of feeling small and flat. I know that's largely down to being on low cals for a long time so going to give it a little while while I build back up to 100% and then take it from there.
> 
> I will be cycling again though, that much I can be sure of


Fed up of feeling small and weak ?? You tried going to gym bro ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Fed up of feeling small and weak ?? You tried going to gym bro ??


Tried it today, didn't like it. Everybody was bigger than me....

then I woke up and realised I'd been dreaming I was Rob


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tried it today, didn't like it. Everybody was bigger than me....
> 
> then I woke up and realised I'd been dreaming I was Rob


PMSL

What's you weighing in at mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> What's you weighing in at mate?


196lbs mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 196lbs mate


So about same as me then.... but I look better of course 

Don't worry mate, its not all that bad being the little guy on here :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So about same as me then.... but I look better of course
> 
> Don't worry mate, its not all that bad being the little guy on here :tongue:


I'm going to go and kill myself now....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm going to go and kill myself now....


Probably best tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Probably best tbh


I would say you can have my lifting belt but you'd never lift it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I would say you can have my lifting belt but you'd never lift it :lol:


I ain't got a glass back like you :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I ain't got a glass back like you :lol:


Oh really Mr lumbar puncture.... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh really Mr lumbar puncture.... :lol:


Touch wood that's been ok lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Touch wood that's been ok lol


lol. I am genuinely pleased to hear that, back issues are a total [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol. I am genuinely pleased to hear that, back issues are a total [email protected]


Thanks, can't believe I let some cùnt do me over like that lol.

They are mate, probably the worse place to ever have issues!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol. I am genuinely pleased to hear that, back issues are a total [email protected]


Yes... yes they are!


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Yes... yes they are!


How's your body holding up lol

I don't think there's anyone on here who doesn't have a niggle of some sort lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yes... yes they are!


Yours too wide for your doors?? lol


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> How's your body holding up lol
> 
> I don't think there's anyone on here who doesn't have a niggle of some sort lol


So far so good mate. Just bein careful, not goin too heavy on certain exercises and doin hyper extensions to strengthen what was/is obviously my weak link

I think its bound to happen once you start shiftin decent numbers, the wear and tear, slightly off tekkers or weak links in the chain will be found out


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> So far so good mate. Just bein careful, not goin too heavy on certain exercises and doin hyper extensions to strengthen what was/is obviously my weak link
> 
> I think its bound to happen once you start shiftin decent numbers, the wear and tear, slightly off tekkers or weak links in the chain will be found out


That's good to hear mate, and you have a bloody good back on you so when you get back up to speed with it you'll look awesome!!

Agree on that, I think it take a good year or so from newbie stage to realise these weak spots. We all have them!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well leg still feeling alright, don't seem to have done any damage with this mornings session.

All meals in as per the plan with a shake to go. Really hoping this will start to shift now and I can make up lost ground.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Well leg still feeling alright, don't seem to have done any damage with this mornings session.
> 
> All meals in as per the plan with a shake to go. Really hoping this will start to shift now and I can make up lost ground.


Fingers crossed those peps do the trick mate. Fcuking waste of money if not though!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Fingers crossed those peps do the trick mate. Fcuking waste of money if not though!


Lol cheers mate, yep sure will be! I'm confident though


----------



## Galaxy

Glad to see you back at the gym even if your limited 

Hope that injury sorts itself out soon....injuries are cvnt lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Glad to see you back at the gym even if your limited
> 
> Hope that injury sorts itself out soon....injuries are cvnt lol


Thanks mate, won't take me long to get back on it properly.

How's your training going? Still on cycle


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, won't take me long to get back on it properly.
> 
> How's your training going? Still on cycle


A week or so back and you'll be back on form!

You still cutting atm or running maintance till back fully?

Ya training going very good atm, cruising atm on lower cals but energy and strength still good and increasing slowly 

Still can't wait till next cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> A week or so back and you'll be back on form!
> 
> You still cutting atm or running maintance till back fully?
> 
> Ya training going very good atm, cruising atm on lower cals but energy and strength still good and increasing slowly
> 
> Still can't wait till next cycle


I've been on cutting cals for a while now so before I got injured we were about to start increasing them and building some mass. That's still the plan but leave the timing of that up to Paul. I expect we will wait until I'm training consistently though.

Good to hear all is well mate, always an exciting time looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Feel good this morning, chest, arms and lats nicely tender and leg no worse than yesterday. It's definitely getting to a managable level which is great.

I'm a way off hitting legs hard sadly but hopefully can think about building it up once things have improved that bit more.

Really need to work on legs hard when I can though as they are pathetic! 

Non training day diet today and got a musclefood order of chicken turning up later. Got a few packs of beef snack too for emergency protein when away from home.


----------



## B4PJS

The purebeef is awesome bud :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> The purebeef is awesome bud :thumb:


Agreed - however mine turned up covered in chicken juice again today, not pleased.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all - leg still good. Feeling like osteo and resting up is starting to pay off. Hopefully peps will pick up the remainder along with stretching and more rest of the immediate area.

Plan is gym tomorrow for some more upper body stuff, thinking delts and arms but will see what Paul suggests.

Food all to plan today although I did sneak in a pack of the beef jerky from MF to try it out. Not sure 30g extra beef protein is going to do me much harm though.


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed - however mine turned up covered in chicken juice again today, not pleased.


Yeah, their packaging does leave a little to be desired sometimes!


----------



## Ginger Ben

My fitness is shocking. Was out of breath talking on the phone whilst walking the dog earlier. Need to walk faster then get back on the proper cardio!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> My fitness is shocking. Was out of breath talking on the phone whilst walking the dog earlier. Need to walk faster then get back on the proper cardio!


Fat Fcuk


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Done my lower back in again on Saturday, havn't trained since so i know how your feeling mate, hopefully ill be able to train by the weekend


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Done my lower back in again on Saturday, havn't trained since so i know how your feeling mate, hopefully ill be able to train by the weekend


Yaaaay well done bro and welcome to the club

What did you do?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Yaaaay well done bro and welcome to the club
> 
> What did you do?


Deadlifting, got half way up and felt it pull, had the same injury before in the exact same place, need to get it sorted at some point. Feel sh1tty off gear aswell bro thinking of cruising then blasting in winter months then power pct


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Deadlifting, got half way up and felt it pull, had the same injury before in the exact same place, need to get it sorted at some point. Feel sh1tty off gear aswell bro thinking of cruising then blasting in winter months then power pct


Similar to me mate. Do you do anything to strengthen your lower back in particular?

Does it feel like muscle or your actual discs?

I did bent over rows today for the 1st time in ages... 50kg felt good :lol:

Get back on the good stuff man nuthin positive can come from bein natty... look at Ben ffs


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Similar to me mate. Do you do anything to strengthen your lower back in particular?
> 
> Does it feel like muscle or your actual discs?
> 
> I did bent over rows today for the 1st time in ages... 50kg felt good :lol:
> 
> Get back on the good stuff man nuthin positive can come from bein natty... look at Ben ffs


I reckon its jus muscle pain because its almost gone now, i wasnt wearing a belt and i normally do so thats what probably did it

LOL true, im gonna decide this week whether to jump on cruise


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> I reckon its jus muscle pain because its almost gone now, i wasnt wearing a belt and i normally do so thats what probably did it
> 
> LOL true, im gonna decide this week whether to jump on cruise


There you go. Throw some hypers in at the end of you back workout won't do you any harm

Jump on it mate and get massive for your wedding


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Done my lower back in again on Saturday, havn't trained since so i know how your feeling mate, hopefully ill be able to train by the weekend


Sorry to hear that mate, cripple club gains another member!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Delts and arms today, leg feels alright again, walking to gym to warm things up


----------



## flinty90

Have a good one mate. Make it count its probably last session you do for 4 months


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Have a good one mate. Make it count its probably last session you do for 4 months


Lol. Poor sod is going to do a me - upper body for 1 year


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol. Good news is leg was fine throughout that session so went balls out and am now totally ruined!

Was a new plan from Paul and has left me wanting to curl up and sleep :lol:

Db lat raises

Db press

Db curls

Db hammer curls

Dips

Ez bar skulls

Really enjoyed it and made most of feeling better


----------



## Guest

Good to see you on the mend mucka.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Good to see you on the mend mucka.


Cheers Dave, getting there been a much better week


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. Good news is leg was fine throughout that session so went balls out and am now totally ruined!
> 
> Was a new plan from Paul and has left me wanting to curl up and sleep :lol:
> 
> Db lat raises
> 
> Db press
> 
> Db curls
> 
> Db hammer curls
> 
> Dips
> 
> Ez bar skulls
> 
> Really enjoyed it and made most of feeling better


LOL, annnnnnnd sleep


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Looks a good sesh mate, hoping to get in the gym myself today


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. Good news is leg was fine throughout that session so went balls out and am now totally ruined!
> 
> Was a new plan from Paul and has left me wanting to curl up and sleep :lol:
> 
> Db lat raises
> 
> Db press
> 
> Db curls
> 
> Db hammer curls
> 
> Dips
> 
> Ez bar skulls
> 
> Really enjoyed it and made most of feeling better


Session is so far removed from what I'd do... looks so simple.

I'd look at that and think nah that aint guna work lol

Suppose thats why you pay someone to do the thinkin for you and if you feel smashed after it... well thats even better


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Looks a good sesh mate, hoping to get in the gym myself today


Hows your back?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Looks a good sesh mate, hoping to get in the gym myself today


Take it steady mate and feel it all out first


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Session is so far removed from what I'd do... looks so simple.
> 
> I'd look at that and think nah that aint guna work lol
> 
> Suppose thats why you pay someone to do the thinkin for you and if you feel smashed after it... well thats even better


There's more to it than it looks but that's the stuff that makes the difference.

I didn't pick up anything heavier than a 20kg db all session and I'm still recovering haha.

I pressed the 40's for 11, 3 weeks ago the change in tekkers made a huge differance today


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Looks a good sesh mate, hoping to get in the gym myself today


What you done?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> There's more to it than it looks but that's the stuff that makes the difference.
> 
> I didn't pick up anything heavier than a 20kg db all session and I'm still recovering haha.
> 
> I pressed the 40's for 11, 3 weeks ago the change in tekkers made a huge differance today


Yea I gathered that mate, Knew I wouldn't be as simple as it looks. Its the details that make the difference

You weak cnut bet all the skinny pricks in the gym were pointin and laughin lol

Its amazin how slight change in tekkers can change the whole mechanics of an exercise meanin you have to drop the weight a fair bit


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What you done?


He's joined Breda and myself in cripple club we have a gang sign and everything


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yea I gathered that mate, Knew I wouldn't be as simple as it looks. Its the details that make the difference
> 
> You weak cnut bet all the skinny pricks in the gym were pointin and laughin lol
> 
> Its amazin how slight change in tekkers can change the whole mechanics of an exercise meanin you have to drop the weight a fair bit


Yep the details are key and do make a huge difference. Weights partly down due to being off for a few weeks too, lost that initial conditioning that you get from going regularly but that will come back soon.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He's joined Breda and myself in cripple club we have a gang sign and everything


What club?

Broke back mountain crew 

@Breda, @Ginger Ben & @Mr_Morocco

:lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> He's joined Breda and myself in cripple club we have a gang sign and everything


And here it is


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep the details are key and do make a huge difference. Weights partly down due to being off for a few weeks too, lost that initial conditioning that you get from going regularly but that will come back soon.


Excuses Excuses nuthin wrong with bein weak mate. As long as you look like you're strong who cares :lol:

You'll get that strength back in no time the rest would have done you good


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> What club?
> 
> Broke back mountain crew
> 
> @Breda, @Ginger Ben & @Mr_Morocco
> 
> :lol:


I get it Robert very funny


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Excuses Excuses nuthin wrong with bein weak mate. As long as you look like you're strong who cares :lol:
> 
> You'll get that strength back in no time the rest would have done you good


That's true, I genuinely don't care about numbers any more as long as making progress


----------



## Ginger Ben

All meals to plan today, surprisingly not getting bored of the diet. I thought I would but I actually like the meals and with a few different sauces and spices etc it's easy to mix it up.

Hungry today though and really tired. Training effect kicking in I reckon and sapping more energy than I have been for last couple of weeks. Cheat day Sunday this weekend as going for lunch with few family peeps - I smell a 3 courser


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> All meals to plan today, surprisingly not getting bored of the diet. I thought I would but I actually like the meals and with a few different sauces and spices etc it's easy to mix it up.
> 
> Hungry today though and really tired. Training effect kicking in I reckon and sapping more energy than I have been for last couple of weeks. Cheat day Sunday this weekend as going for lunch with few family peeps - I smell a 3 courser


Herbs and spices can make all the difference mate. You can eat the same thing day in day out and its like a different meal each time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Herbs and spices can make all the difference mate. You can eat the same thing day in day out and its like a different meal each time


Yep, it's handy knowing how to cook a bit doing this sort of thing. Would drive me mad if it really was the same day in day out - fish and a rice cake :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Gingerman....have a lovely weekend...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Hey there Gingerman....have a lovely weekend...


Thank you flubberlicious have a good one too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Feeling yesterday's session nicely in arms and traps. Arms feel heavy to lift so delts also took a hammering too which is good.

Leg feels good but that's probably cos I haven't got up yet. Few jobs to do in town this morning then off to flat in London to show new tenants around again so they can measure up etc. My best mate lives round corner so will pop in and see him too.

Friends for a Bbq later apparently. Not sure weather will hold but we'll see. Won't be a big on as saving cheat for tomorrows lunch.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all, just back from London, weekend drivers on the m25 made that a lot harder work than it needed to be....

Shattered now and leg thumping after couple of hours in the car.

Diet not been perfect today, substituted a meal for a pack of beef jerky and a bbw protein Flapjack. Rest has been as per so hardly a fvck up


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon all, just back from London, weekend drivers on the m25 made that a lot harder work than it needed to be....
> 
> Shattered now and leg thumping after couple of hours in the car.
> 
> Diet not been perfect today, substituted a meal for a pack of beef jerky and a bbw protein Flapjack. Rest has been as per so hardly a fvck up


Probably northerners lost mate :lol:

Leg pain, bummer!

Edit - that's bummer as in bad news


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, it's handy knowing how to cook a bit doing this sort of thing. Would drive me mad if it really was the same day in day out - fish and a rice cake :lol:


Dont you dare dis that guy......he's an absolute legend, in fact I'm off to watch him right now. 

Yeah shame about leg pain, hot bath might help if its down to being in a car for hours.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah its just from being in car and i drove as wife feeling a bit plop today. Self sacrifice eh! Go me!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah its just from being in car and i drove as wife feeling a bit plop today. Self sacrifice eh! Go me!


Ahh, well if thats the case, you can now ask for a back rub at least!

And I just watched fish & rice cake man 3 times, I love him truly. :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ahh, well if thats the case, you can now ask for a back rub at least!
> 
> And I just watched fish & rice cake man 3 times, I love him truly. :wub:


Haha he's a legend


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning morning morning

All good today, wifes birthday so out for mega lunch later on with her folks and my mum. Full three courses getting nailed as my cheat and then normal diet this evening.

Leg feeling good again, dog walk soon which always helps and then got to go and do a few jobs before grub.

Enjoy your Sundays everybody


----------



## luther1

Have a nice wife's birthday day Ben. Going anywhere nice for dinner?


----------



## Keeks

Glad legs feeling better, must be getting loads better if after ain alst night its ok again today, on the right track eh?! :thumb:

Enjoy your day and the mega lunch!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys yep lunch will be enjoyed immensely. Going to a pub in Upton Grey that does really good food, all locally sourced that sort of thing.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Apparently the roast pork for lunch wasn't enough so just had a pizza too 

Should be strong tomorrow morning!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning All, pizza and birthday cake is the new pre wo food of choice pmsl

Chest and back rehab type session this morning, only 4 exercises but wiped out lol

Inc smith

Press ups

Pull ups

Close grip pull downs

Amazing how changing how you train can totally ruin you with half the volume I used to do.

This is more of a total rebuild than I'd imagined!

Leg feels good. Walked to and from gym which is about a 2 mile round trip so hardly far but does the job to loosen leg off and cool down on way home.

Pwo meal 1 in, shower time then pwo meal 2


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning All, pizza and birthday cake is the new pre wo food of choice pmsl
> 
> Chest and back rehab type session this morning, only 4 exercises but wiped out lol
> 
> Inc smith
> 
> Press ups
> 
> Pull ups
> 
> Close grip pull downs
> 
> *Amazing how changing how you train can totally ruin you with half the volume I used to do*.
> 
> This is more of a total rebuild than I'd imagined!
> 
> Leg feels good. Walked to and from gym which is about a 2 mile round trip so hardly far but does the job to loosen leg off and cool down on way home.
> 
> Pwo meal 1 in, shower time then pwo meal 2


probably wasnt training hard enough, im guilty of this myself, but wasnt until i started getting coached by bigbear that i realised this lol plus as the poundgaes and extra reps are increasing from session to session its still getting harder

bloody love it though :devil2:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning All, pizza and birthday cake is the new pre wo food of choice pmsl
> 
> Chest and back rehab type session this morning, only 4 exercises but wiped out lol
> 
> Inc smith
> 
> Press ups
> 
> Pull ups
> 
> Close grip pull downs
> 
> Amazing how changing how you train can totally ruin you with half the volume I used to do.
> 
> This is more of a total rebuild than I'd imagined!
> 
> Leg feels good. Walked to and from gym which is about a 2 mile round trip so hardly far but does the job to loosen leg off and cool down on way home.
> 
> Pwo meal 1 in, shower time then pwo meal 2


Hahaha, food of the gods!

Agree mate, my new routine although massively different to old style of high reps on everything is killing me - well happy.

Good to hear leg is on the mend, hopefully all will be well in a few weeks! Plus a cycle will help lol


----------



## B4PJS

Morning ginger puff, how's it hanging?


----------



## Ginger Ben

danMUNDY said:


> probably wasnt training hard enough, im guilty of this myself, but wasnt until i started getting coached by bigbear that i realised this lol plus as the poundgaes and extra reps are increasing from session to session its still getting harder
> 
> bloody love it though :devil2:


True mate, used to push myself as hard as I could but I think I always used to sell myself short by a rep or two and those are the difference makers. Also the technique Paul has me doing the exercises with makes them a lot harder than usual. It's great though, I don't care about numbers I'm doing this to build muscle not win power lifting competitions lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hahaha, food of the gods!
> 
> Agree mate, my new routine although massively different to old style of high reps on everything is killing me - well happy.
> 
> Good to hear leg is on the mend, hopefully all will be well in a few weeks! Plus a cycle will help lol





B4PJS said:


> Morning ginger puff, how's it hanging?


Morning bummers,

Yeah getting there with the leg mate, osteo again tomorrow (costing me a fortune! lol) and peps as well so hopefully notice an improvement this week. Would like to train legs in some fashion next week but totally depends on how it all goes this week really. Can't risk trying it too early and fvcking things up worse.

I'm good thanks Barnabus, hows you?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Ginger Ben said:


> True mate, used to push myself as hard as I could but I think I always used to sell myself short by a rep or two and those are the difference makers. Also the technique Paul has me doing the exercises with makes them a lot harder than usual. It's great though, I don't care about numbers I'm doing this to build muscle not win power lifting competitions lol


x2 mate!


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning bummers,
> 
> Yeah getting there with the leg mate, osteo again tomorrow (costing me a fortune! lol) and peps as well so hopefully notice an improvement this week. Would like to train legs in some fashion next week but totally depends on how it all goes this week really. Can't risk trying it too early and fvcking things up worse.
> 
> I'm good thanks Barnabus, hows you?


Good to hear things are on the up.

Not too bad, into my final week of my current job. Friday can't come soon enough!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning bummers,
> 
> Yeah getting there with the leg mate, osteo again tomorrow (costing me a fortune! lol) and peps as well so hopefully notice an improvement this week. Would like to train legs in some fashion next week but totally depends on how it all goes this week really. Can't risk trying it too early and fvcking things up worse.
> 
> I'm good thanks Barnabus, hows you?


I can imagine it's costly! Mrs must be happy with your hobby costs 

I'm at the hospital with the OH tomorrow, see what the crack is with her back. Bless her.

Screw doing legs that soon, i'd be too worried it going bang again!


----------



## Breda

Is anyone in here hench yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I can imagine it's costly! Mrs must be happy with your hobby costs
> 
> I'm at the hospital with the OH tomorrow, see what the crack is with her back. Bless her.
> 
> Screw doing legs that soon, i'd be too worried it going bang again!


Lol luckily she is a diamond and very supportive.

Good luck to her mate, hope she gets some answers.

Lol true but I'm talking bw squats and lunges and maybe some seated calf raises.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Is anyone in here hench yet?


Please return in a year.

Somebody must be by then or we should all give up


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Is anyone in here hench yet?


Nope 



Ginger Ben said:


> Lol luckily she is a diamond and very supportive.
> 
> Good luck to her mate, hope she gets some answers.
> 
> Lol true but I'm talking bw squats and lunges and maybe some seated calf raises.


Bless her, she's a good 'un!

LOL, i'd still go easy on them. Suppose you'll soon see


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Please return in a year.
> 
> Somebody must be by then or we should all give up


I'm givin you till the end of the year

So this coachin palava... I'm thinkin about it. Worth it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm givin you till the end of the year
> 
> So this coachin palava... I'm thinkin about it. Worth it?


For me mate yes, definitely. Benefits for me are as follows

Diet planned just have to do as told

Training planned with a lot of advanced techniques that I hadn't thought of and makes it more fun/challenging

Somebody more knowledgeable than me to ask questions and bounce thoughts off

Mentally focussed me a lot more as don't want to let myself and Paul down by not sticking to plan and giving it 100%

If i didn't have the diet and rehab training help from Paul I'd have set myself back mo.that over this last few weeks tbh by eating crap, not training at all and getting depressed about being injured. With it however I've stayed focussed on recovery, doing what I can to improve that and am motivated by what's to come when I'm 100% again.

Sold you yet?

Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I'm givin you till the end of the year
> 
> So this coachin palava... I'm thinkin about it. Worth it?


Mate you don't need a coach, you got dem genetics init blud!

:lol:

What would be the goal mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mate you don't need a coach, you got dem genetics init blud!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> What would be the goal mate?


Better calves :innocent:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> For me mate yes, definitely. Benefits for me are as follows
> 
> Diet planned just have to do as told
> 
> Training planned with a lot of advanced techniques that I hadn't thought of and makes it more fun/challenging
> 
> Somebody more knowledgeable than me to ask questions and bounce thoughts off
> 
> Mentally focussed me a lot more as don't want to let myself and Paul down by not sticking to plan and giving it 100%
> 
> If i didn't have the diet and rehab training help from Paul I'd have set myself back mo.that over this last few weeks tbh by eating crap, not training at all and getting depressed about being injured. With it however I've stayed focussed on recovery, doing what I can to improve that and am motivated by what's to come when I'm 100% again.
> 
> Sold you yet?
> 
> Lol


Nope 

Thanks for the sales pitch tho :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Mate you don't need a coach, you got dem genetics init blud!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> What would be the goal mate?


Thats the thing mate I dont really know. Always want to improve but there's so many different areas to improve upon.

Droppin bf% and gettin bigger wud be the obvious one not sure if I need a coach for that because if I really wanted to I could stop bein lazy and get more structure and plannin to my diet


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Thats the thing mate I dont really know. Always want to improve but there's so many different areas to improve upon.
> 
> Droppin bf% and gettin bigger wud be the obvious one not sure if I need a coach for that because if I really wanted to I could stop bein lazy and get more structure and plannin to my diet


Agreed mate, knuckle down and we could all get results. I'm the same, get lazy and I think that's why I wouldn't get a coach as i'd let them down.


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Agreed mate, knuckle down and we could all get results. I'm the same, get lazy and I think that's why I wouldn't get a coach as i'd let them down.


Exactly that but at the same time havin a coach could force you to knuckle down. Not sure if I'm willin to pay just to stop bein lazy tho lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Agreed mate, knuckle down and we could all get results. I'm the same, get lazy and I think that's why I wouldn't get a coach as i'd let them down.


That's the point, it stops you being a lazy cvnt as you are firstly wasting money and secondly wasting their time which unless you are an ar5e you won't want to do lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Exactly that but at the same time havin a coach could force you to knuckle down. Not sure if I'm willin to pay just to stop bein lazy tho lol


Pull your fvcking finger out then! lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Better calves :innocent:


I'd kill for better calves... I would pay money for a calf development plan because mine are sh!t


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Exactly that but at the same time havin a coach could force you to knuckle down. Not sure if I'm willin to pay just to stop bein lazy tho lol


LOL, you ain't lazy, its just that your woman does everything for you 



Ginger Ben said:


> That's the point, it stops you being a lazy cvnt as you are firstly wasting money and secondly wasting their time which unless you are an ar5e you won't want to do lol


I know what you are saying mate, and I would defo help on that aspect. But Like Brenda says, fcuk paying someone to stop be lazy.

When i say lazy I mean slack, I'm far from lazy. Don't think up at 5am cooking food is lazy PMSL


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> LOL, you ain't lazy, its just that your woman does everything for you /QUOTE]
> 
> This is so true. She'd wipe my ass if I asked her too :lol:
> 
> What a diamond


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> LOL, you ain't lazy, its just that your woman does everything for you
> 
> I know what you are saying mate, and I would defo help on that aspect. But Like Brenda says, fcuk paying someone to stop be lazy.
> 
> When i say lazy I mean slack, I'm far from lazy. Don't think up at 5am cooking food is lazy PMSL


True enough, lazy isn't the right word -consistent is probably more what I mean. Especially with diet, I always used to train as I love it but keeping diet strict I used to struggle with, now it's easy.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> This is so true. She'd wipe my ass if I asked her too :lol:
> 
> What a diamond


She sounds perfect mate, good find! :beer:



Ginger Ben said:


> True enough, lazy isn't the right word -consistent is probably more what I mean. Especially with diet, I always used to train as I love it but keeping diet strict I used to struggle with, now it's easy.


That's it mate, consistency over convenient. Consistency of training is usually fine for us all, but its the bloody food - convenient to eat what you see :lol:

With a coach i'm guessing after the first week you've found a groove and away you go.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> True enough, lazy isn't the right word -consistent is probably more what I mean. Especially with diet, I always used to train as I love it but keeping diet strict I used to struggle with, now it's easy.


Yes consistent is the right term. I really should start countin macros and what not instead of hopin I've eaten enough.

I've never counted but if I wanna look the way I want then this is something that I really should fix up on


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Yes consistent is the right term. I really should start countin macros and what not instead of hopin I've eaten enough.
> 
> I've never counted but if I wanna look the way I want then this is something that I really should fix up on


First place to start mate, you'll be surprised in either a good way or bad


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> First place to start mate, you'll be surprised in either a good way or bad


I probably severely under eat... well that's what I think anyway


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I probably severely under eat... well that's what I think anyway


Nah, i bet you're where you want to be mate. Only do it for a few days then you have a good idea what a normal day is like and add things or take away from there on


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Its well worth the money to have a coach to do a proper diet for you, im getting leaner and leaner and still enjoying my food apart from the eggs pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Its well worth the money to have a coach to do a proper diet for you, im getting leaner and leaner and still enjoying my food apart from the eggs pmsl


Eggs!! Fcuk it I'm having some poached ones when I get in


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Its well worth the money to have a coach to do a proper diet for you, im getting leaner and leaner and still enjoying my food apart from the eggs pmsl


Cheers rob :thumbup:

Not to hard for you to get leaner and leaner is it you fat cnut 

Glad its workin out for you man when you guna throw up some pics so we can see?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Cheers rob :thumbup:
> 
> Not to hard for you to get leaner and leaner is it you fat cnut
> 
> Glad its workin out for you man when you guna throw up some pics so we can see?


All El Toro has done is cut out the kebabs and vodka and Afghan reckons hes ripped pmsl


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> All El Toro has done is cut out the kebabs and vodka and Afghan reckons hes ripped pmsl


Bet he's seen a faint green vein pokin out his arm and is now the leanest he's ever been


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Bet he's seen a faint green vein pokin out his arm and is now the leanest he's ever been


More like he's seen his cock for the first time in 3 years :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Bet he's seen a faint green vein pokin out his arm and is now the leanest he's ever been


Using the holes his belt came with for the first time


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> More like he's seen his cock for the first time in 3 years :lol:


And he's still as disappointed as he was the last time he saw it pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> And he's still as disappointed as he was the last time he saw it pmsl


Probably still got a bin bag tied round it from all that camel shagging :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Using the holes his belt came with for the first time


Bet the cnut still cant wear a pair of air max cos he pops the bubble tryin them on in the shop


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Bet the cnut still cant wear a pair of air max cos he pops the bubble tryin them on in the shop


He wears sandals mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Pmsl bunch of cvnts, ive only been dieting for 2 n half weeks, but still ill stick up pics when @Ginger Ben does


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Using the holes his belt came with for the first time


Lol my belt actually is too big now even with the last hole, fkin armani aswell need to get some more holes done


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Pmsl bunch of cvnts, ive only been dieting for 2 n half weeks, but still ill stick up pics when @Ginger Ben does


After nearly three weeks off the gym.....er no not yet lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

All food in today just a shake to go. Appetite is firing up now I'm doing some training again, more or less hungry in between meals all day now. Not hideously just get that "hmm I could eat" feeling.

No diet changes planned until I'm back to 100% training again and think plan is start growing which will be interesting.

Rest day and osteo tomorrow so dog walks for cardio although he can't go out for long until stitches are out in 10 days.

Delts and arms Wednesday and chest and back again Friday is plan this week.


----------



## sxbarnes

You on the ravenous ginger? I keep over eating darn. Food is the new drink:beer:


----------



## biglbs

It will be nice to see some training going on here,it is like Central perk in 'Freinds' around here pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes

biglbs said:


> It will be nice to see some training going on here,it is like Central perk in 'Freinds' around here pmsl


Haven't worked out Rachael yet


----------



## biglbs

sxbarnes said:


> Haven't worked out on Rachael yet


 EDITED

Nor have I,but would love too......


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> You on the ravenous ginger? I keep over eating darn. Food is the new drink:beer:


Yes mate, its good stuff and am looking.forward to being able to eat more as it dos make me hungry


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> It will be nice to see some training going on here,it is like Central perk in 'Freinds' around here pmsl


Trained this morning cheeky barsteward! It's five pages back before roblet gayed everything up


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate, its good stuff and am looking.forward to being able to eat more as it dos make me hungry


You'll get to you're calorie total easy. Been aiming for 3700 and did 4400 easy. Did fart a lot though but have been all those eggs

Monster have some best before date June 2013 for 19


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> You'll get to you're calorie total easy. Been aiming for 3700 and did 4400 easy. Did fart a lot though but have been all those eggs
> 
> Monster have some best before date June 2013 for 19


Legend I'm buying that now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all you fit and healthy warriors

Osteo at 9 then normal day from there. Dog is recovering well from his op and doesn't really seem to bothered at all which is good.

Starting to think about a cycle to start from November but depends almost entirely on getting rid of this sciatica as no point running gear unless im 100%

No idea what it will be as if I do it I'll be taking Pauls advice.

Looking forward to tomorrows session, was really hard last week, be interesting to see how I find it tomorrow and try to beat last weeks efforts


----------



## TELBOR

Glad dog is well :beer:

Cycle!! Proper junkie 

Have fun with the osteo, hopefully get this cleared up soon!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Trained this morning cheeky barsteward! It's five pages back before roblet gayed everything up


:lol:That Rob has some posting ability for sure!


----------



## Richie186

Glad pooch is feeling better mate. Maybe you should go to the same vet to sort your back out.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, I know a woman who took her son to her vet when he hurt himself playing Rugby, had him back for the second half pmsl.

Osteo was fine, she said she's at a bit of a loss for pinning down exactly what is causing this as symptoms change each week slightly. Thinks it's muscular but if it was then surprised it's taking so long to clear up, if it was disc related it wouldn't be getting better this quickly....so is it something else entirely? Only MRI will tell us so no more appointments with her until we know as might be barking up the wrong tree.

Either way I'm carrying on as per as what I've done in the gym the last few sessions hasn't made it worse and keeps me sane so I'll crack on with that and get really good at pull ups again! lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Cheers for the reps Ben. Hope they had some Ravenous left. I took three! Got extra 10% off with that protein card thing too


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers for the reps Ben. Hope they had some Ravenous left. I took three! Got extra 10% off with that protein card thing too


Good work mate, I just got the one as it lasts me two months a bottle but is a great deal. I don't have one of those but would if wasn't repping for TPW as get good deals from them


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meh

Feel bloody average this afternoon, not ill just meh.

Need to avoid chocolate, need to avoid chocolate.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meh
> 
> Feel bloody average this afternoon, not ill just meh.
> 
> Need to avoid chocolate, need to avoid chocolate.....


I think you need to avoid chocolate :lol:


----------



## Breda

I think he needs a chocolate

Here you go mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol was having a very average day at work so sacked it off and decided to board my loft out instead, much more.useful a day


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol was having a very average day at work so sacked it off and decided to board my loft out instead, much more.useful a day


Are you thinkin of a conversion,


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Glad dog is well :beer:
> 
> Cycle!! Proper junkie
> 
> Have fun with the osteo, hopefully get this cleared up soon!


To the power of 10 ginger man....urrrrmm, apart from the cycle thing which I don't understand really.......but if you want to start cycling? Then go right ahead! But mind your knees... :innocent:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Are you thinkin of a conversion,


No mate just wanted to make the space more usable as we don't have a lot of room so can store loads up there now. Got about half done today and am quite pleased with it. Knackered too and back stiff but will be ok


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> To the power of 10 ginger man....urrrrmm, apart from the cycle thing which I don't understand really.......but if you want to start cycling? Then go right ahead! But mind your knees... :innocent:


Thanks flubs, I'm getting there!


----------



## Ginger Ben

All food in today as planned and no chocolate!

Delts and arms tomorrow morning, can't wait. Now I've done it once I should ve able to push that bit harder tomorrow as weight selection will be better


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof! Hope it was a good session


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning yoof! Hope it was a good session


Morning mate, sorry to hear you've caught a dose of pussyitis lol

Session was good, felt sick pretty much after the first part through to the end. Improved all weights from last week though and hit all reps required so pleased with that

Food now then shower and maybe more DIY lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, sorry to hear you've caught a dose of pussyitis lol
> 
> Session was good, felt sick pretty much after the first part through to the end. Improved all weights from last week though and hit all reps required so pleased with that
> 
> Food now then shower and maybe more DIY lol


HAHA, still trained 

Excellent mate, onwards and upwards. Enjoy the shower :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:



> HAHA, still trained
> 
> Excellent mate, onwards and upwards. Enjoy the shower :lol:


Good man, looked a good session too.

B&Q trip done lol, got all I need to finish the attic off today I reckon. Work is a bit slow this week so might as well do something useful. Will sell this house one day I'm sure so all adds a bit of value. Got quoted £600 to get somebody to do it for us, reckon it will cost me £150 or so to do it myself. Winning


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man, looked a good session too.
> 
> B&Q trip done lol, got all I need to finish the attic off today I reckon. Work is a bit slow this week so might as well do something useful. Will sell this house one day I'm sure so all adds a bit of value. Got quoted £600 to get somebody to do it for us, reckon it will cost me £150 or so to do it myself. Winning


Defo winning!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man, looked a good session too.
> 
> B&Q trip done lol, got all I need to finish the attic off today I reckon. Work is a bit slow this week so might as well do something useful. Will sell this house one day I'm sure so all adds a bit of value. Got quoted £600 to get somebody to do it for us, reckon it will cost me £150 or so to do it myself. Winning


You'll be losing if you do a sh!t job, miss a step and fall thru the ceiling only to itch all day cos you're covered in fibre glass


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You'll be losing if you do a sh!t job, miss a step and fall thru the ceiling only to itch all day cos you're covered in fibre glass


Pmsl true enough although I'm not heavy enough to break through at the moment 

That fibre glass stuff is horrible sh1t. Got gloves and a mask so all set


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl true enough although I'm not heavy enough to break through at the moment
> 
> That fibre glass stuff is horrible sh1t. Got gloves and a mask so all set


O yea forget you're a light weight at the mo but the weight must be creepin up again slowly

Mate its awful stuff makes me itch goin anywhere near it. Brings me out in a nasty rash. Surely in this day and age somebody would be able to think of a better insulator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> O yea forget you're a light weight at the mo but the weight must be creepin up again slowly
> 
> Mate its awful stuff makes me itch goin anywhere near it. Brings me out in a nasty rash. Surely in this day and age somebody would be able to think of a better insulator


Holding steady at the moment mate, won't increase much until calories do I don't imagine.

I've seen some today made of recycled plastic bottles but it looks the same. Probably just as bad.


----------



## B4PJS

Reminds me of when I was a kid and my dad resurfaced the garage roof with fibreglass. He accidentally left one of the rags used for the resin in the wash that went in with our underwear. My mum had to come to school during the day to give us a fresh pair and then chucked the contaminated underwear out. Was itchy as fook iirc! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Any Cash in the Attic?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Any Cash in the Attic?


Sadly not, just crap


----------



## sxbarnes

Just like the programme then. Haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Attic done, back stiff now so bath then food.

Rest day tomorrow...boo!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Change of plan and another trip to emergency vet! Wilson has an infection apparently, likely tonsilitis....poor sod.

He's on anti b's and some pain killers.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Change of plan and another trip to emergency vet! Wilson has an infection apparently, likely tonsilitis....poor sod.
> 
> He's on anti b's and some pain killers.


Maybe if you gave him a more manly name he wouldn't be such a pussy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Maybe if you gave him a more manly name he wouldn't be such a pussy


Fvck off Wilson is an awesome name lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck off Wilson is an awesome name lol


It is if you're a tennis racquet


----------



## B4PJS

Morning Ginger cripple :thumb: You free for a gym sesh a week on Saturday? Wifey is at the theatre with her mum, so have a free afternoon.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning Ginger cripple :thumb: You free for a gym sesh a week on Saturday? Wifey is at the theatre with her mum, so have a free afternoon.


He best be!

Bet he's not even ginger, don't even think he trains mate. Super Troll!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> He best be!
> 
> Bet he's not even ginger, don't even think he trains mate. Super Troll!


Must be a SCUMBAG!!!

Sorry, watching that vid from @jon-**** first thing this morning implanted scumbag in my mind :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, morning scumbags

I'm not mate I'm afraid, I'm helping my mum with some stuff all day down in swindon.


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, morning scumbags
> 
> I'm not mate I'm afraid, I'm helping my mum with some stuff all day down in swindon.


Not a problem bud, will see if @Chelsea is about then :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

B4PJS said:


> Not a problem bud, will see if @Chelsea is about then :thumbup1:


Im lost? :confused1: am I banging someones mum?


----------



## jon-kent

Hahaha morning all you fcuking scumbags


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Not a problem bud, will see if @Chelsea is about then :thumbup1:


Good plan, although make sure he actually gives you some help and doesn't just get you to oil his chest all afternoon. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan, although make sure he actually gives you some help and doesn't just get you to oil his chest all afternoon. :lol:


HEY!!.....................since when has oiling my chest not helped anyone........they get to realise what a real man's chest feels and looks like which in turn inspires them to grow their own.

I was confused when @R0BLET asked to oil my cock though? I was unaware how that would help his chest development?!

Nevertheless I let him do it and @jon-kent watched :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> HEY!!.....................since when has oiling my chest not helped anyone........they get to realise what a real man's chest feels and looks like which in turn inspires them to grow their own.
> 
> I was confused when @R0BLET asked to oil my cock though? I was unaware how that would help his chest development?!
> 
> Nevertheless I let him do it and @jon-kent watched :confused1:


That was petrol you cùnt, @jon-kent was going to film it.... Forgot the matches though :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> That was petrol you cùnt, @jon-kent was going to film it.... Forgot the matches though :lol:


Oh I see :blowme:


----------



## JANIKvonD

u back training yet, ginge?


----------



## jon-kent

@R0BLET

You got chelsea on whatsapp ? He's earning a video with his behaviour here ! Lol


----------



## B4PJS

Chelsea said:


> Im lost? :confused1: am I banging someones mum?


 :lol: was just gonna see if you are about a week on Saturday for a training sesh. Wifey is at the theatre with her mom and not sure I can be bothered to hang about Woking for the day like usual!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> u back training yet, ginge?


Thanks for reading this regularly you cvnt! :lol:


----------



## loganator

Just been havin a flick through catching up mate , looks like Paul has been doing a good job with you :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks for reading this regularly you cvnt! :lol:


haha, sorry buddy...busy keeping my head on straight & throwing most of my time at the mrs, kids & work for a change :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, sorry buddy...busy keeping my head on straight & throwing most of my time at the mrs, kids & work for a change :lol:


Ill give you an update mate, he still doesnt train, still has freckles and still looks the same as when he started the 10 week comp :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Just been havin a flick through catching up mate , looks like Paul has been doing a good job with you :thumb:


Thanks mate, started off well and now rehabbing my way through sciatica. Hoping to shift it soon and crack on properly.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ill give you an update mate, he still doesnt train, still has freckles and still looks the same as when he started the 10 week comp :thumb:


Last bit is true


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ill give you an update mate, he still doesnt train, still has freckles and still looks the same as when he started the 10 week comp :thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning

Chest and back done, simple but intense session. Weights up on last session which was monday so pleased with that given diet hasn't changed. Means getting back to where I was, still weak and tiny though.

My ex training partner was there today, looked huge....that was depressing as I was hammering him when we were training only 3 weeks ago!?! Cock lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning
> 
> Chest and back done, simple but intense session. Weights up on last session which was monday so pleased with that given diet hasn't changed. Means getting back to where I was, still weak and tiny though.
> 
> My ex training partner was there today, looked huge....that was depressing as I was hammering him when we were training only 3 weeks ago!?! Cock lol


You mean the guy you did 1 week with lol

Hasn't he been on holiday? All the carbs I guess


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You mean the guy you did 1 week with lol
> 
> Hasn't he been on holiday? All the carbs I guess


lol he lasted nearly 3 weeks and has been back 2 weeks now. He's in good nick to be fair but looked bigger today.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol he lasted nearly 3 weeks and has been back 2 weeks now. He's in good nick to be fair but looked bigger today.


I was close lol

He must have been hammering the food!

Mrs said last night "you've look pumped all week, somethings working for you" :lol:

My answer... "yeah i'm taking gear... "

She just laughed


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I was close lol
> 
> He must have been hammering the food!
> 
> Mrs said last night "you've look pumped all week, somethings working for you" :lol:
> 
> My answer... "yeah i'm taking gear... "
> 
> She just laughed


Nah I've just shrunk even more  lol

pmsl I wouldn't be sure how to take that if I were you


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah I've just shrunk even more  lol
> 
> pmsl I wouldn't be sure how to take that if I were you


Well within 5 mins of that conversation we was in bed


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah I've just shrunk even more  lol
> 
> pmsl I wouldn't be sure how to take that if I were you


Yea when you tell your mrs you're takin gear and she laughs that can't be a good thing lol


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Yea when you tell your mrs you're takin gear and she laughs that can't be a good thing lol


LOL

Tit.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, started off well and now rehabbing my way through sciatica. Hoping to shift it soon and crack on properly.


Well at least you know it will improve,sorry to say the Ginger thing is a completely different' fish in a kettle.'..pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Aaaaaaaaaand its Saturday! :thumbup:

Few bits to do again today but nothing major. Diet as per usual for a non training day. Sciatica feeling better again today, actually think a bit of training has helped with it along with peps and acupuncture. Hopefully it will sod off totally in next couple of weeks as I'm gagging to get back to things at full force. Seen snippets of the new plan from Paul and keen to get involved.

Had a cheeky weigh in this morning. Still 195.8. That's three weeks in a row the same so clearly found my maintenance cals at this weight, might bang a few pics up next week although they wont be that special lol

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Keeks

Ahh thats great to hear it seems to finally be settling, bet you cant wait to hit training full pelt. :thumb:

Happy Saturday and have a good one!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all, weekends been good. Had friends over for lunch, got a bit carried away with cheat food today :whistling:but first proper blow out I've had in months.

Feel great for it lol and leg also feels good so looking forward to training this week.

Chest and back tomorrow

Legs Wednesday - fingers crossed!

Delts and arms Friday

Also adding in ssc eod again as well. Will take it steady but should be ok.

Laters


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope it goes well mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

andyhuggins said:


> Hope it goes well mate.


 Cheers Andy, how's things with you?


----------



## andyhuggins

They have been pretty manic to be fair mate. Calmed down thanks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and back done this morning. All weights up on last session, still got some catching up to do but strength is improving nicely so can't complain.

No changes to diet yet until back to 100% but hoping that will only be another week or two.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Peps and food in this morning, cv at lunchtime which will be taking the dog for an hours power walk. Was going to go to gym to do some cardio but Mrs is out all day so this makes more sense.

Leg's alright today. Looking forward to legs in gym tomorrow, got instructions from Paul so will see how it goes. Feeling quite full today probably carbs from Sunday still sloshing around. Look crap though so no change there :lol:


----------



## Breda

You reckon the peps have done/doin their job mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You reckon the peps have done/doin their job mate


It's hard to say tbh mate as I'm using them alongside other treatments. However it's getting better each week so in that regard it could be down to the peps. No osteo this week and first leg session tomorrow so be interesting to see what it's like in a few days time. Should hear from the NHS this week about the MRI appointment but to be fair they were meant to call last Friday...


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> It's hard to say tbh mate as I'm using them alongside other treatments. However it's getting better each week so in that regard it could be down to the peps. No osteo this week and first leg session tomorrow so be interesting to see what it's like in a few days time. Should hear from the NHS this week about the MRI appointment but to be fair they were meant to call last Friday...


All sounds good and positive so far so whether its the peps or not the main thing is you're gettin better.

Hope the leg session goes to plan mate

NHS are sh!te mate I wouldn't hold my breath for a call if I was you. If I could afford it I would go private


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> All sounds good and positive so far so whether its the peps or not the main thing is you're gettin better.
> 
> Hope the leg session goes to plan mate
> 
> NHS are sh!te mate I wouldn't hold my breath for a call if I was you. If I could afford it I would go private


Thanks mate, as long as going the right way I cam handle it taking a while.

Might chase them today actually. Think a private mri is close to a grand so fook that lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right then, legs it is


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Right then, legs it is


Eeek and yay!!!! Have a good one.


----------



## flinty90

Hope its gone well ginna


----------



## TELBOR

Dead? :lol:

Hope all is well yoof x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leg fail :banghead:

Walked to gym to loosen things off then started on unweighted leg extensions. Hurt from the start, did a few reps to see if it would get better but it didn't so called it a day.

Trained selts and arms instead and had a good session on those.

Db raises

Db press

Db curls

Db hammers

Dips Superset with skulls


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Leg fail :banghead:
> 
> Walked to gym to loosen things off then started on unweighted leg extensions. Hurt from the start, did a few reps to see if it would get better but it didn't so called it a day.
> 
> Trained selts and arms instead and had a good session on those.
> 
> Db raises
> 
> Db press
> 
> Db curls
> 
> Db hammers
> 
> Dips Superset with skulls


Sh1t news about the leg mate, better off waiting till MRI is out the way so you can see

What's what. At least you got something done today so not a total loss.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Sh1t news about the leg mate, better off waiting till MRI is out the way so you can see
> 
> What's what. At least you got something done today so not a total loss.


Gutted tbh but not surprised mate, didn't feel great yesterday so wasnt expecting much today.


----------



## TELBOR

Never mind mate. Keep at it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got an assessment booked for next Tuesday where I suspect they will tell me I have sciatica and need an MRI.....Doctor recommended to them to skip this and go straight to MRI but it seems they are reluctant to listen to the Doctors advice and my osteopath who recommended the same thing....


----------



## Keeks

Ahh sorry to hear that, these things take time but chin up and at least you can train top half.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, leg hurts, broken record, fed up blah blah blah.....

Still - its chest and back again tomorrow! Maybe I'll have some decent body parts to go with my lollypop legs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

MTFU 

Just keep adapting it to work around it mate, jeez this **** didn't do a proper legs session in a year - did me no harm 

Crack on son :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> MTFU
> 
> Just keep adapting it to work around it mate, jeez this **** didn't do a proper legs session in a year - did me no harm
> 
> Crack on son :beer:


lol, wish I could power through it mate but not possible sadly. Think I'll have a go on the leg press tomorrow and see how that feels. Might just be the angle of the leg extension that caused the issue as it's sitting down basically which is what sets it off. Has deffo got worse in last few days though which is annoying as was noticing improvements daily before Tuesday. Weird.

Certainly will be cracking on - going to get massive and just wear baggy trousers pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, wish I could power through it mate but not possible sadly. Think I'll have a go on the leg press tomorrow and see how that feels. Might just be the angle of the leg extension that caused the issue as it's sitting down basically which is what sets it off. Has deffo got worse in last few days though which is annoying as was noticing improvements daily before Tuesday. Weird.
> 
> Certainly will be cracking on - going to get massive and just wear baggy trousers pmsl


No harm in trying leg press mate, I'm sure you'll soon realise if it's a good idea or not!

You poor sod, frustrating to say the least.

That sounds like a great plan, I think @luther1 does that


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No harm in trying leg press mate, I'm sure you'll soon realise if it's a good idea or not!
> 
> You poor sod, frustrating to say the least.
> 
> That sounds like a great plan, I think @luther1 does that


Pmsl, he definitely does that!

Might just forget about it until I've had the scan or they tell me something new on Tuesday. Don't want to make anything worse but my god its annoying.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl, he definitely does that!
> 
> Might just forget about it until I've had the scan or they tell me something new on Tuesday. Don't want to make anything worse but my god its annoying.


Forget about training till then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Forget about training till then?


No, god no, just worrying about legs. The rest of it is stopping me going on a rampage lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No, god no, just worrying about legs. The rest of it is stopping me going on a rampage lol


Phew!

Screw legs


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Phew!
> 
> Screw legs


With @luther1's baggys on this isn't a bad look


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> With @luther1's baggys on this isn't a bad look
> 
> View attachment 136847


Pmsl, do it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, do it


Lol, couldn't mate, tbh I love leg day when I can do it, despite my lack of leg mass pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Baggy trousers, they're the way forward!!! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

TBH as I work from home I tend to live in joggers but unlike our OAP friend I have more than one pair lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, couldn't mate, tbh I love leg day when I can do it, despite my lack of leg mass pmsl


LOL, maybe you've over trained them :whistling:

I enjoy legs day, tomorrow AM for me. It'll be short and sweet but heavy - i hope


----------



## luther1

i train legs like a [email protected] you cnuts,you've both seen my routine. doms so bad on Tuesday that i couldn't do cardio


----------



## Richie186

On the plus side mate I train legs twice a week plus I'm on cycle and your legs are still bigger than mine. Fcuking twiglet things won't grow.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> i train legs like a [email protected] you cnuts,you've both seen my routine. doms so bad on Tuesday that i couldn't do cardio


I know mate, only messing


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ruined after chest and back this morning. Training in this style has been a very humbling experience but my god it hurts lol.

Having said that i can't wait to shift some big weight again soon


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ruined after chest and back this morning. Training in this style has been a very humbling experience but my god it hurts lol.
> 
> Having said that i can't wait to shift some big weight again soon


No more session write ups :sad:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No more session write ups :sad:


Did

Inc smith bench 5x10

DB Press Ups (hands on dbs) 5 sets

Wide Grip Pull ups - 4x10

CG pull downs 4 sets

Can't give you the nitty gritty I'm afraid


----------



## flinty90

Looks good bro keep going


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Looks good bro keep going


Thanks mate, got a few pic updates to throw up (over) today.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Results of dieting since April -quite depressing but also quite pleased with it as should be primed for lean growth now


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Results of dieting since April -quite depressing but also quite pleased with it as should be primed for lean growth now
> 
> View attachment 136927
> View attachment 136928


looking good ben...light fuked? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good ben...light fuked? :lol:


Lol shadows are my friend, didn't want to get burnt lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol shadows are my friend, didn't want to get burnt lol


u gonna keep cutting or flicking to a lean bulk for the comp?


----------



## flinty90

Lookin good mate looking bigger by being leaner tbh.. Nice


----------



## Breda

Arms are the stand out difference there mate... no doubt about it!

Not as skinny as you make out either :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys, dropped 2 1/2 stone between those pics which I think is noticable but think some parts deffo look better for it.

Plan is to start gaining some good mass soon I think. Just waiting for results on leg so I know what I'm dealing with there before we look at moving forward.

Hopefully looking at a cycle in November too, no idea on plans for that though, need to discuss that with Paul first


----------



## TELBOR

Lost 2 1/2 stone and became a cyclops 

Looking great mate :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Its his japs eye growing through his neck lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lost 2 1/2 stone and became a cyclops
> 
> Looking great mate :beer:


Lol, the things we do eh! pmsl

Cheers mate, lots to do but feel better about starting to rebuild from a leaner base.


----------



## luther1

doesn't look like 2.5st difference that's for sure. look the same size just more defined. as Breda said,arms really noticeable. good work Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> doesn't look like 2.5st difference that's for sure. look the same size just more defined. as Breda said,arms really noticeable. good work Ben


Thanks mate, be nice to put that weight back on and stay lean/get leaner

Early start today, off to swindon!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, delts and arms done this morning. Hammered it hard, weights all up on last time, all reps hit and reduced rest times a bit. Ruined now, its like a cardio session combined with lifting lol.

Had a good weekend. Diet a bit of a mess if I'm honest as was out all weekend so was a case of eating on the run but will be back to normal today


----------



## flinty90

Does diet pauls set you alliw full weekend like that

You eaten rubbish ? Or just times or quantities poor ?


----------



## TELBOR

Nailing the sessions mate!!

Haha on the food, I was similar. Made sure it was clean though so not too fussed 

Liquid egg white are spot on to carry in the. At with oats and whey :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Does diet pauls set you alliw full weekend like that
> 
> You eaten rubbish ? Or just times or quantities poor ?


No mate it allows an 8 hour window one day a week where I can eat what I like. However this weekend I just wasn't able to cook anything when i needed to as really busy and spent most of weekend driving around. Didn't eat tons of rubbish just not what i should have eaten.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nailing the sessions mate!!
> 
> Haha on the food, I was similar. Made sure it was clean though so not too fussed
> 
> Liquid egg white are spot on to carry in the. At with oats and whey :beer:


Yeah was good mate, ruined me lol

Just one of those weekends mate, feet haven't touched the bloody ground and so tired its silly.

Meals 1,2 and 3 all nailed today so far though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah was good mate, ruined me lol
> 
> Just one of those weekends mate, feet haven't touched the bloody ground and so tired its silly.
> 
> Meals 1,2 and 3 all nailed today so far though


Tell me about it! Ready to get home tbh :lol:

Good lad, just consuming meal 2 here


----------



## Ginger Ben

Waiting in an empty house freezing for some Doris to pick up a table she's bought off me on ebay. 40 mins late.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Waiting in an empty house freezing for some Doris to pick up a table she's bought off me on ebay. 40 mins late.....


Punch her in the c.unt when she arrives !


----------



## Ginger Ben

She got there in the end, bloody 50 mins late. Still took some junk of my hands and gave me £40 for the pleasure lol (that sounds pervy...)

Off to London again this afternoon, double glazing bloke coming to measure up at flat....it never stops!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> She got there in the end, bloody 50 mins late. Still took some junk of my hands and gave me £40 for the pleasure lol (that sounds pervy...)
> 
> Off to London again this afternoon, double glazing bloke coming to measure up at flat....it never stops!


Can't you get the servants do all this mate?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Can't you get the servants do all this mate?
> 
> :lol:


Butler died at the weekend in a hunting accident, no idea who the others are, don't speak to them


----------



## Ginger Ben

London trip cancelled. Can't say I'm bothered as so tired its silly today.

Also been really hungry all day today, appetite is strong and trying hard not to empty the fridge!


----------



## luther1

How's the leg Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> How's the leg Ben?


Been ok last few days thanks mate even with a lot of driving. Got assessment tomorrow so hoping for a plan of action from there.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Been ok last few days thanks mate even with a lot of driving. Got assessment tomorrow so hoping for a plan of action from there.


I recon you're mad mate.....assessed!!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Been ok last few days thanks mate even with a lot of driving. Got assessment tomorrow so hoping for a plan of action from there.


Been an absolute pain in the @rse hasn't it,talk about bad timing


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Been an absolute pain in the @rse hasn't it,talk about bad timing


Yes mate, totally stopped me and had to change plan entirely. Still, can't be helped so have to move on.


----------



## flinty90

Always moving forward mate. Even in not ideal situations

Always learning always moving forward..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Always moving forward mate. Even in not ideal situations
> 
> Always learning always moving forward..


Very true mate and I can still train some stuff so just hitting that hard.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, assessment today at 4 so hoping for some news or next steps from that. Legs been feeling alright last day or two, it really is odd how it changes from day to day for no apparent reason.

Depending on what they say my plan is to have another go at legs tomorrow, maybe hams and calves as that should be ok. Might be able to get some bw lunged going too, will see.

If not then its chest and back.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, assessment today at 4 so hoping for some news or next steps from that. Legs been feeling alright last day or two, it really is odd how it changes from day to day for no apparent reason.
> 
> Depending on what they say my plan is to have another go at legs tomorrow, maybe hams and calves as that should be ok. Might be able to get some bw lunged going too, will see.
> 
> If not then its chest and back.


Good luck with it mate, hope the news is good.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Good luck with it mate, hope the news is good.


Thanks mate, will report back later on!

Peps in this morning and meals 1 & 2 gone down nicely. Meal 3 in an hour or so.


----------



## TELBOR

Good luck later on mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good luck later on mate


Thanks mate, just want to know what the fvcks going on tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wife has said she thinks I'm getting bigger again and I have to say I thought the same this morning. Shoulders look a bit broader, arms look decent. Nice when you start to see the fruits of your labour


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Wife has said she thinks I'm getting bigger again and I have to say I thought the same this morning. Shoulders look a bit broader, arms look decent. Nice when you start to see the fruits of your labour


Its always nice when someone else notices your hard work especially when that person sees you everyday

Bring on the henchness


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Its always nice when someone else notices your hard work especially when that person sees you everyday
> 
> Bring on the henchness


Indeed it is mate, natty gains!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Wife has said she thinks I'm getting bigger again and I have to say I thought the same this morning. Shoulders look a bit broader, arms look decent. Nice when you start to see the fruits of *pscarb's* labour


lazy cvnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> lazy cvnt


lol

Good news is that it looks likely that leg issue is just a muscular one rather than a disc that is taking an extraordinarily long time to heal and the damage it has done to the nerve in terms of aggravating it takes longer to calm down than a simple muscle strain/tear.

So plan is to continue with acupucture and rest that glute area and let it do it's thing.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol
> 
> Good news is that it looks likely that leg issue is just a muscular one rather than a disc that is taking an extraordinarily long time to heal and the damage it has done to the nerve in terms of aggravating it takes longer to calm down than a simple muscle strain/tear.
> 
> So plan is to continue with acupucture and rest that glute area and let it do it's thing.


Plus the peps!

Great news, won't be long and you'll be all over it mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Plus the peps!
> 
> Great news, won't be long and you'll be all over it mate :beer:


Indeed! Given that it seems to be an inflammation issue they should help a lot so that's good to know as well


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Indeed! Given that it seems to be an inflammation issue they should help a lot so that's good to know as well


All good mate!

Now, plan a cycle


----------



## flinty90

A good bit of news then ginge.. Hope it recovers swiftly cos the rate your going

Your legs are going to snap under weight of your upper

Body you jonny bravo cnut lol ;-)


----------



## 25434

Ullo Gingernut....  well, we have something in common....your problem is muscular, and apparently so is my foot problem...muscular spasm....so you'll be resting your glutes and I'll be resting my feet...pft! hahahaha....

Take care mister....


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> A good bit of news then ginge.. Hope it recovers swiftly cos the rate your going
> 
> Your legs are going to snap under weight of your upper
> 
> Body you jonny bravo cnut lol ;-)


Pmsl I'm trying to balance roblets physique out by looking the exact opposite of him lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Ullo Gingernut....  well, we have something in common....your problem is muscular, and apparently so is my foot problem...muscular spasm....so you'll be resting your glutes and I'll be resting my feet...pft! hahahaha....
> 
> Take care mister....


Ah bet you're glad its not broken though hey! Rest....hmmmm no, not familiar with that


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah bet you're glad its not broken though hey! Rest....hmmmm no, not familiar with that


yes, I'm soooo pleased I didn't break anything. I have to go and do an MRI in a couple of weeks cos it's still affecting my ability to walk and run etc....they're checking it out...cheers though....and rest? I know what you are saying, that is my trouble too....I just cant' do it...lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> yes, I'm soooo pleased I didn't break anything. I have to go and do an MRI in a couple of weeks cos it's still affecting my ability to walk and run etc....they're checking it out...cheers though....and rest? I know what you are saying, that is my trouble too....I just cant' do it...lol


Well good luck with it all, hope it clears up soon


----------



## Keeks

Oh thats good news then, and you're doing the best thing for it so sure you'll recover soon enough, then bring on the leg doms......super leg doms in fact!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Oh thats good news then, and you're doing the best thing for it so sure you'll recover soon enough, then bring on the leg doms......super leg doms in fact!


Thanks keeks, I cant begin to imagine how silly my walk will be after that.first session lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks keeks, I cant begin to imagine how silly my walk will be after that.first session lol


Ha ha, you're ambitous if you think it'll be a walk, more like a crawl I reckon.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, you're ambitous if you think it'll be a walk, more like a crawl I reckon.


Gulp!

Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl I'm trying to balance roblets physique out by looking the exact opposite of him lol


Nob

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Chest and back followed by a cheeky go on a few leg machines today to see how they feel.

Half day today at work as off to watch nephew play rugby and take him and my neice out for some food. Pub grub probably so will get a steak or similar.

Laters taters


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Chest and back followed by a cheeky go on a few leg machines today to see how they feel.
> 
> Half day today at work as off to watch nephew play rugby and take him and my neice out for some food. Pub grub probably so will get a steak or similar.
> 
> Laters taters


You haven't done chest and back in ages mate :lol:

Have a good one and go easy on those pins!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You haven't done chest and back in ages mate :lol:
> 
> Have a good one and go easy on those pins!


Lol, thought I'd give it a go

Went well

Inc smith

Press ups

Pull ups

CG pull downs

Had a play on hams and calves. Should be gtg on those so will see what Paul suggests.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Some sort of witchcraft happening here as shoulders and chest looking much fuller last night and this morning. No change in diet so putting it down to responding well to more frequent but lower volume training. Very happy with that.

Paul working on a leg session to start next week which will work around my issue and hopefully help get things back up to speed. Can't wait to be able to hit everything back at 100% but need to be patient.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all
> 
> Some sort of witchcraft happening here as shoulders and chest looking much fuller last night and this morning. No change in diet so putting it down to responding well to more frequent but lower volume training. Very happy with that.
> 
> Paul working on a leg session to start next week which will work around my issue and hopefully help get things back up to speed. Can't wait to be able to hit everything back at 100% but need to be patient.


Sounds good mate. I know marks coach adopts

the same approach to training and mark is hitting pb's all the time.

I suppose training is a bit like gear, we all respond in different ways and what works for one might

not work so well for another. Hope he sorts a something for your legs, I'd hate you to have legs like mine!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Sounds good mate. I know marks coach adopts
> 
> the same approach to training and mark is hitting pb's all the time.
> 
> I suppose training is a bit like gear, we all respond in different ways and what works for one might
> 
> not work so well for another. Hope he sorts a something for your legs, I'd hate you to have legs like mine!!!


Yeah it seems to be suiting me at the moment so pleased with that. Always been scared to do too little but with intensity and frequency high it seems to work well.

Haha mate I look like an ostrich pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Is this where the sh1t leg gang hang out. Can I join


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Is this where the sh1t leg gang hang out. Can I join


More the merrier mate :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Team pigeon it is lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Team pigeon it is lol


No this is team ostrich. Team pigeon is for @R0BLET and the rest of the no chest crew pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

I can be captain dan (Forrest Gump)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No this is team ostrich. Team pigeon is for @R0BLET and the rest of the no chest crew pmsl


Don't me mirrin my chest brah


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Don't me mirrin my chest brah


I dont think he is bro lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I dont think he is bro lol..


Slag!

Ok.... ben don't be jelly of my quads


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Slag!
> 
> Ok.... ben don't be jelly of my quads


Bens forgot he had legs mate lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Bens forgot he had legs mate lol...


That't true. Poor sod, no legs and ginger pubes :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> That't true. Poor sod, no legs and ginger pubes :lol:


I think he still scoots round on a skateboard just his torso lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I think he still scoots round on a skateboard just his torso lol...


Bet he rides around on his office chair in the house all day, cooking on it, p1ssing on it, makes love (to himself) on it.

He has ZERO legs


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 137396


Traps looking well mate :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Traps looking well mate :lol:


Wheels looking shiny more like..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Wheels looking shiny more like..


Eyes looking nice and full too


----------



## Ginger Ben

All food nailed today with a shake to go.

Gym tomorrow for boulders and arms then I'm off for a few days not back until Wednesday gym wise. Should have new plan incorporating legs for next week so really excited about getting going with that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Delts and arms done and was bloody hard work tbh. Push weights up again where possible. On some lifts it was only for first set then backed off to last sessions weights to keep form good but still progressing well which is good.

Db raises maxed at 12.5 kg db's

Db press - 27.5

Db curls - 20

Db hammers - 22

Dips - 30kg added

Ez bar skulls - 35 on bar

Totally wrecked. Had to lay down in stretching area for 5 mins afterwards lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Delts and arms done and was bloody hard work tbh. Push weights up again where possible. On some lifts it was only for first set then backed off to last sessions weights to keep form good but still progressing well which is good.
> 
> Db raises maxed at 12.5 kg db's
> 
> Db press - 27.5
> 
> Db curls - 20
> 
> Db hammers - 22
> 
> Dips - 30kg added
> 
> Ez bar skulls - 35 on bar
> 
> Totally wrecked. Had to lay down in stretching area for 5 mins afterwards lol


Lovely stuff mate. Nice session there!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lovely stuff mate. Nice session there!


Cheers mate, was a good one but really had to fight through it for some reason. Don't know why as not tired for a change, just all felt tough.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, was a good one but really had to fight through it for some reason. Don't know why as not tired for a change, just all felt tough.


Perfect then 

Better than feeling like you've done nothing :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Perfect then
> 
> Better than feeling like you've done nothing :beer:


Never feel like that at the moment lol

Just eaten a lot of chicken and rice so feeling better now


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Never feel like that at the moment lol
> 
> Just eaten a lot of chicken and rice so feeling better now


Good lad, just about to have meal 3 here :beer:

Any changes to diet coming soon?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, just about to have meal 3 here :beer:
> 
> Any changes to diet coming soon?


Good work, I'll get another one in around 12, last one was a bit late as work got in the way! lol

Not sure mate, think Paul was waiting until I could train legs again so might stay same until I get over that problem. Feels loads better last couple of days and off on a bit of a holiday from tomorrow so won't be sat at desk which is what aggravates it. Hoping to come back next week with it feeling a lot better.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work, I'll get another one in around 12, last one was a bit late as work got in the way! lol
> 
> Not sure mate, think Paul was waiting until I could train legs again so might stay same until I get over that problem. Feels loads better last couple of days and off on a bit of a holiday from tomorrow so won't be sat at desk which is what aggravates it. Hoping to come back next week with it feeling a lot better.


More holidays than Judith Chalmers 

Should help though mate, see what he says. Hopefully a few more carbs!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> More holidays than Judith Chalmers
> 
> Should help though mate, see what he says. Hopefully a few more carbs!


pmsl - where'd you get that impression from? Haven't been away since honeymoon last spring lol

Just off to Cornwall for a couple of days. Love it down there and weather meant to be half decent for the weekend although it's been tipping down last couple of days.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl - where'd you get that impression from? Haven't been away since honeymoon last spring lol
> 
> Just off to Cornwall for a couple of days. Love it down there and weather meant to be half decent for the weekend although it's been tipping down last couple of days.


Ok "weekends away". Dirty weekends? :lol:

Weather has been pants since tuesday up here, always grim up north!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ok "weekends away". Dirty weekends? :lol:
> 
> Weather has been pants since tuesday up here, always grim up north!


lol, that normally means seeing mates (not swingers!)

Course it is, grim and wet, that's why I'm going south


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, that normally means seeing mates (not swingers!)
> 
> Course it is, grim and wet, that's why I'm going south


I think @resten is in Cornwall this weekend.... something to tell us mate?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I think @resten is in Cornwall this weekend.... something to tell us mate?!


Hmm, what? No......


----------



## Ginger Ben

All food in so far and feeling good about weekend coming up.

Leg not hurting either which is nice.

Completed on house sale today so that's handy as well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, settled.in to full holiday mode instantly yesterday lol.

Fry up for brekkie, huge pizza for dinner, mussels to start and a few pints of local ale 

Out and about today going to get ferry over to Rock to see how the celebs live and get lunch there. Love it down here, retirement house beckons! Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, settled.in to full holiday mode instantly yesterday lol.
> 
> Fry up for brekkie, huge pizza for dinner, mussels to start and a few pints of local ale
> 
> Out and about today going to get ferry over to Rock to see how the celebs live and get lunch there. Love it down here, retirement house beckons! Pmsl


LOL, good lad!

Could murder a pizza right now PMSL

Bet you could retire now mate :lol:

Just seen your AVI text, yes training legs is overrated


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ginge. still no gear involved?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ginge. still no gear involved?!


No mate, not yet. Need to be able to train everything at 100% first imo. Making decent progress without it at the moment tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lasted until now, first pasty eaten


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fuking double espresso after dinner and a stupid bed with a footboard means I can't sleep!

Seriously what is the point of a footboard? It serves no purpose other than getting in the way.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fuks sake


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Fuks sake


Decent coffee it take it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Decent coffee it take it?


Lol yeah it was sadly!


----------



## 25434

Ullo gingery one...  . Wondering if you managed to nod off yet.....yes, footboards, I don't see the point. Which part of Cornwall are you in? I go there often myself send I love it. Some great hiking over the moors and stuff. Have a great time, ya know, if you're not too tired, heehee...


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate,

Glad to see back is better, are you firing on all cylinders yet?

Enjoy hols too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Ullo gingery one...  . Wondering if you managed to nod off yet.....yes, footboards, I don't see the point. Which part of Cornwall are you in? I go there often myself send I love it. Some great hiking over the moors and stuff. Have a great time, ya know, if you're not too tired, heehee...


Hiya flubs, nodded off about 3am in the end! Be a fun drive home later, will let Mrs drive I think 

I'm in Padstow and we stopped off in Seaton in Devon on way down to see some friends who have just moved there. Got their first baby due on Friday too so its all go!

Love cornwall too, we did a bit of a tour of it last year and went to a few different places.

How's the foot?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Glad to see back is better, are you firing on all cylinders yet?
> 
> Enjoy hols too.


Morning fella, getting there slowly. Still a way off being able to do all upper body stuff I would normally do and leg training has been non existant for about 6 weeks now. Hopefully trying a leg session this week so will see how it goes.


----------



## TELBOR

How did yesterday go mate, many beverages?

Bet your ready to get back into the routine aren't you!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> How did yesterday go mate, many beverages?
> 
> Bet your ready to get back into the routine aren't you!


Good mate thanks. No only had 4 beers all day, just nice to have a couple without worrying about it lol.

Ate well too  seafood pasta for dinner, calamari for a starter and a chocolate mousse with peanut brittle ice cream for pudding 

Leaving for home soon as its a 4 hour trip. Eggs on toast for brekkie in hotel and fairly normal food rest of the day. Can't train tomorrow as have an appointment first thing but diet will be back to usual and gym Thursday.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good mate thanks. No only had 4 beers all day, just nice to have a couple without worrying about it lol.
> 
> Ate well too  seafood pasta for dinner, calamari for a starter and a chocolate mousse with peanut brittle ice cream for pudding
> 
> Leaving for home soon as its a 4 hour trip. Eggs on toast for brekkie in hotel and fairly normal food rest of the day. Can't train tomorrow as have an appointment first thing but diet will be back to usual and gym Thursday.


Sounds like a lovely break mate and nice bit of grub 

4 hour drive...... Hope back is ok when you get in!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a lovely break mate and nice bit of grub
> 
> 4 hour drive...... Hope back is ok when you get in!


It will bugger back up for a while but Mrs feeling a bit poo so no choice!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Swapped driver lol bloody leg hurting too much. Need to get acupuncture booked this week and next. Peps to pin later too when get home. Might go straight in glute incase any local site benefit lol


----------



## flinty90

Alrate ginger fanny


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Alrate ginger fanny


Not bad mate, nearly home! How's you?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Not bad mate, nearly home! How's you?


Im not bad thanks mate. Got my glastonbury ticket so thats good

Off to a tattoo convention saturday so that will be cool

Training well. Eating pretty good and obviously a big c0cked

Muscly massive sexy b4stard so yeah not bad lol..


----------



## biglbs

Glad you had a good one mate,this back thing is going on a bit a?

Love the Leg/avi comment:laugh:

Be lucky


----------



## JANIKvonD

early start today ben :lol: fuks wrong with ya now?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> early start today ben :lol: fuks wrong with ya now?


Eh? Do you read any posts before typing you daft Irish buffoon :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Im not bad thanks mate. Got my glastonbury ticket so thats good
> 
> Off to a tattoo convention saturday so that will be cool
> 
> Training well. Eating pretty good and obviously a big c0cked
> 
> Muscly massive sexy b4stard so yeah not bad lol..


lol, all sounds good mate, I fancy Glasto one year but I'll be fvcked if I'm doing it in general population, glamping for me! :lol:



biglbs said:


> Glad you had a good one mate,this back thing is going on a bit a?
> 
> Love the Leg/avi comment:laugh:
> 
> Be lucky


It's a right pain mate, slowing down everything tbh and having spent 5 hours in the car today it feels as bad as when it all started...


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, all sounds good mate, I fancy Glasto one year but I'll be fvcked if I'm doing it in general population, glamping for me! :lol:
> 
> It's a right pain mate, slowing down everything tbh and having spent 5 hours in the car today it feels as bad as when it all started...


If you ever get down this way,my back guy is pure mustard mate,i will take you there!

Today I was rack pulling 240k,with no greif after squatting big yesterday both with no belt needed or used,he has done that good a job on me!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> If you ever get down this way,my back guy is pure mustard mate,i will take you there!
> 
> Today I was rack pulling 240k,with no greif after squatting big yesterday both with no belt needed or used,he has done that good a job on me!


Sounds good mate and thanks for offer. Mine is a weird injury, the muscle just won't relax enough to let go of the nerve, neither rest or manipulation seems to get rid of it for more than a few days. Still popping the TB500 in so hopefully that will help. Getting some acupuncture on the NHS in a few weeks too so that should help.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Eh? Do you read any posts before typing you daft Irish buffoon :lol:


all u do is greet (cry) ya cvnt!...i dont have to read way back threw pages of slavering p!sh to know whats going on. i come in here & automatically KNOW you've got some other sorta injury.....& there will be some sorta appointment booked with a fukin spiritualist or sumin. so i just cut to the chase & ask what else is fuked?

i presume with you're reaction....that there is indeed a new injury.....& the spook is booked :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> all u do is greet (cry) ya cvnt!...i dont have to read way back threw pages of slavering p!sh to know whats going on. i come in here & automatically KNOW you've got some other sorta injury.....& there will be *some sorta appointment booked with a fukin spiritualist* or sumin. so i just cut to the chase & ask what else is fuked?
> 
> i presume with you're reaction....that there is indeed a new injury.....& the spook is booked :lol:


fpmsl you git

Same injury mate, same problem, same witch doctor lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate and thanks for offer. Mine is a weird injury, the muscle just won't relax enough to let go of the nerve, neither rest or manipulation seems to get rid of it for more than a few days. Still popping the TB500 in so hopefully that will help. Getting some acupuncture on the NHS in a few weeks too so that should help.


Spasm is brought about by impingement or miss-alignment normaly mate,you just have not seen the right fella,good luck,the offer stands!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Here you go ya blind ginger gimp @Sweat


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Here you go ya blind ginger gimp @Sweat


Cheers c0cker knocker!

PS- Roblet is a bender!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, leg loads better this morning. Amazing what a night in own bed, shot of peps and not being in the car all day can do 

Lots to do today at work after a few days off and diet is back on track which I'm pleased about.

Have a good one


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all, leg been better all day which is good. Run out of anti inflams now so might need trip to quacks to get some more or just use cheap ibuprofen and co-codamol if gets bad.

All food and supps on point today which I'm pleased about. Been for about 10 pi55es too which must be weekend water weight coming off lol. Funny how that happens when clean up diet even for only 24 hours.

Chest and Back planned for tomorrow, usual session of inc press, press ups, pull ups and cg pull downs. Hopefully see some improvements on last session with a few days of high cals on board.


----------



## TELBOR

Good man!

Peps working you think?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good man!
> 
> Peps working you think?


Leg has got better over night so hard to say its definitely the peps but their job is inflammation reduction so must be helping


----------



## Ginger Ben

#totallyfùcked

Chest and back done. Didn't feel strong today so backed weights off to last weeks session rather than trying to increase them. Still managed to up weights on pull downs which is good but spent time between sets pacing around trying not to fall over lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> #totallyfùcked
> 
> Chest and back done. Didn't feel strong today so backed weights off to last weeks session rather than trying to increase them. Still managed to up weights on pull downs which is good but spent time between sets pacing around trying not to fall over lol


LOL, trying not to fall over 

Whats this routine look like mate or aren't you allowed to say?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> LOL, trying not to fall over
> 
> Whats this routine look like mate or aren't you allowed to say?


It's really simple mate but way its done makes it brutal

Inc. Smith bench

Press ups

Wg pull ups

Cg pull downs

That's it!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's really simple mate but way its done makes it brutal
> 
> Inc. Smith bench
> 
> Press ups
> 
> Wg pull ups
> 
> Cg pull downs
> 
> That's it!


1 rep on each i take it :lol:

Cards firmly upon your chest sir


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 1 rep on each i take it :lol:
> 
> Cards firmly upon your chest sir


Haha some sets are 2 reps


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha some sets are 2 reps


Thought so you hardcore mofo!


----------



## Fatstuff

Who's coaching u Ben?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Who's coaching u Ben?


Scarb mate


----------



## Fatstuff

Nice, great things ahead then. How long has it been? (Sorry If I haven't paid much attention )


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Nice, great things ahead then. How long has it been? (Sorry If I haven't paid much attention )


Couple of months I think....


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Couple of months I think....


Is he hench yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Is he hench yet?


No :lol:

But he's enjoying it, i think.

I believe he maybe bulking from november so long as his back and legs work properly.


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> No :lol:
> 
> But he's enjoying it, i think.
> 
> I believe he maybe bulking from november so long as his back and legs work properly.


Good job ur here to update me. Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Good job ur here to update me. Lol


I think he's fell out his wheelchair again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, thanks for bringing stan up to speed mate 

Yes mate, working with Paul. This is week 10 I think but progress been slowed down by this sodding sciatica which has stopped me training legs for last 7 weeks and taken a lot of back stuff out of the equation as well. Despite all that I'm still making progress and visually can see changes due to diet and reacting to the training I can do well.

Really looking forward to being able to get back to 100% though as am sure progress will come thick and fast then.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I think he's fell out his wheelchair again


lol, tit


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, thanks for bringing stan up to speed mate
> 
> Yes mate, working with Paul. This is week 10 I think but progress been slowed down by this sodding sciatica which has stopped me training legs for last 7 weeks and taken a lot of back stuff out of the equation as well. Despite all that I'm still making progress and visually can see changes due to diet and reacting to the training I can do well.
> 
> Really looking forward to being able to get back to 100% though as am sure progress will come thick and fast then.


I feel for u m8, my natty break has been full of injury. Squash, injured. Got better. Bowling with my lad, squash injury came back plus I got bowling finger lol. Sooo..... Moral of the story, stick to lifting weights lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I feel for u m8, my natty break has been full of injury. Squash, injured. Got better. Bowling with my lad, squash injury came back plus I got bowling finger lol. Sooo..... Moral of the story, stick to lifting weights lol.


Bowling finger? That like winny foot? Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Bowling finger? That like winny foot? Lol


Haha, probably. Nearly snapped the fcuker off lol. Couldn't do any pulling movements after!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Haha, probably. Nearly snapped the fcuker off lol. Couldn't do any pulling movements after!


Lol, name change to FatFingers


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> #totallyfùcked
> 
> Chest and back done. Didn't feel strong today so backed weights off to last weeks session rather than trying to increase them. Still managed to up weights on pull downs which is good but spent time between sets pacing around trying not to fall over lol


#manup



R0BLET said:


> LOL, trying not to fall over
> 
> Whats this routine look like mate or aren't you allowed to say?


Just 40 sets of dumbell kickbacks each session I think, he loves them. Told me they are mass builder, key to his success!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Feeling nice amount of tightness in chest and lats today so must have done something right yesterday.

Rest day today and then plan is delts and arms tomorrow. Leg giving me jip again so doubt I'll be able to do anything with that this week. Need to see quacks for more pills!

Going to look like johnny bravo....


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Feeling nice amount of tightness in chest and lats today so must have done something right yesterday.
> 
> Rest day today and then plan is delts and arms tomorrow. Leg giving me jip again so doubt I'll be able to do anything with that this week. Need to see quacks for more pills!
> 
> Going to look like johnny bravo....


Bravo is an excellent role model!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, Saturday!

Best mates had their first baby yesterday, little girl, really pleased for them. Solid at 8lbs too, will get her lifting asap lol

Chilled day today. Gym this morning (delts & arms) then lazy morning up to lunch followed by long dog walk with mate and his pooch then back home to do bugger all this afternoon and evening.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Delts and arms done. Good session, pushed bigger weights on some stuff and held back on others to make sure I got form right to the end of the reps.

Biceps curls progressing nicely, that's what we like


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Delts and arms done. Good session, pushed bigger weights on some stuff and held back on others to make sure I got form right to the end of the reps.
> 
> Biceps curls progressing nicely, that's what we like


Roll on those 12" pipes 

Nicely done mate.

:beer:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Delts and arms done. Good session, pushed bigger weights on some stuff and held back on others to make sure I got form right to the end of the reps.
> 
> Biceps curls progressing nicely, that's what we like


Where's the workout details you slacker?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Where's the workout details you slacker?!


Can't give them out mate cos part of Pauls plan but exercises are

Db raises

Dbs press

Db curls

Dbs hammers

Dips

Skulls


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't give them out mate cos part of Pauls plan but exercises are
> 
> Db raises
> 
> Dbs press
> 
> Db curls
> 
> Dbs hammers
> 
> Dips
> 
> Skulls


Fair enough. Just tell us top exercise weights each time and that way I can take the p1ss out of you if someone tiny (@r0blet) beats you!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Fair enough. Just tell us top exercise weights each time and that way I can take the p1ss out of you if someone tiny (@r0blet) beats you!


Pmsl, weights are bugger all tbh mate, all about tekkers at the moment

Oh and for the record that little sod is heavier than me!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl, weights are bugger all tbh mate, all about tekkers at the moment
> 
> Oh and for the record that little sod is heavier than me!


*Ben cries himself to sleep over Rob being heavier!!*

Photo below is proof, this actually is Ben...


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl, weights are bugger all tbh mate, all about tekkers at the moment
> 
> Oh and for the record that little sod is heavier than me!


Fookin lightweight fookers!Winging over a lb or two pmsl! Eat man!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Fookin lightweight fookers!Winging over a lb or two pmsl! Eat man!


Both bilemic anyway mate, don't even think they even lift


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl, weights are bugger all tbh mate, all about tekkers at the moment
> 
> Oh and for the record that little sod is heavier than me!


All water


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Both bilemic anyway mate, don't even think they even lift


Nah,i recon your spot on,talk is Ginger cannot name exercises as he has forgotten how to do them and how many sets....shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,it's secret.


----------



## biglbs

Gingeometer is recording fair skin alert.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Nah,i recon your spot on,talk is Ginger cannot name exercises as he has forgotten how to do them and how many sets....shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,it's secret
> View attachment 138087
> .


Lol tis true :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol tis true :lol:


Four words.......Wind/sails...........taken away ,,,,

bahhh humbug!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> All water


True :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well an appalling nights sleep as the poor pooch seems to have caught kennel cough or something similar. Ended up sleeping on sofa with him as he kept freaking out and thinking he was going to be sick when he got a coughing fit. Taking him to vet this morning to get it checked but suffice to say he's got more problems than me lol.

My leg is ok but man flu now in full flow, blocked nose, sore throat, headache etc all present and correct


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Oh no, hope pooch is ok, poor thing.
> 
> And for the man flu..........
> 
> View attachment 138104
> 
> 
> Hope ya feel better soon.


Sure he will be just needs to man up, its only a cough :whistling:

As for me, well I'm just waiting to be helicoptered to a&e. I'll be ok. Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Double @TheProteinWorks pancakes with chopped banana and nutella has started my cheat off well!


----------



## TELBOR

Your dog is as weak as you :lol:

Hope he picks up 

Breakfast sounds good!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Your dog is as weak as you :lol:
> 
> Hope he picks up
> 
> Breakfast sounds good!!


Haha yeah he is poor sod. Very common though so just has to put up with it sadly. He'll be alright.

Torrential rain here today, fun!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yeah he is poor sod. Very common though so just has to put up with it sadly. He'll be alright.
> 
> Torrential rain here today, fun!


Horrible here too mate! Soon changed in a week hasn't it.


----------



## Sweat

Hope you and the doggy feeling better soon mate.


----------



## sxbarnes

Weather better up real north and Scotland this weekend wtf?

Good job I organised a few beers in Glasgow:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all, been to mums today to work through a list of odd jobs for her. All done and now parked on the sofa waiting for dinner, which will be a long wait unless I get off my ass and cook it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, man flu still in full flow but powered through it and had a great session.

Back to pre injury routine now which was good and Paul has upped carbs around training to stimulate some growth.

Did chest, back and traps this morning. Felt strong which surprised me a bit and actually hit more weight than I did last time i did this session about 5 weeks ago?!?! Work that out!?

Decline barbell bench at 90kg easy so up next time

Inc db bench with 40kg db's

Inc db flys with 30kg dbs

Wg pull downs stacked so need to somehow add weight to this

Tbar rows 70kg on bar easy but conscious of back so didn't push it

Straight arm pull downs - 10plates no idea what they weigh

Bb shrugs at 120kg


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, man flu still in full flow but powered through it and had a great session.
> 
> Back to pre injury routine now which was good and Paul has upped carbs around training to stimulate some growth.
> 
> Did chest, back and traps this morning. Felt strong which surprised me a bit and actually hit more weight than I did last time i did this session about 5 weeks ago?!?! Work that out!?
> 
> Decline barbell bench at 90kg easy so up next time
> 
> Inc db bench with 40kg db's
> 
> Inc db flys with 30kg dbs
> 
> Wg pull downs stacked so need to somehow add weight to this
> 
> Tbar rows 70kg on bar easy but conscious of back so didn't push it
> 
> Straight arm pull downs - 10plates no idea what they weigh
> 
> Bb shrugs at 120kg


Nice one mate, looks good!

Good to see the carbs are coming in :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice one mate, looks good!
> 
> Good to see the carbs are coming in :beer:


Cheers mate, felt good today, growing time!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, felt good today, *growing time!*


About time


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> About time


Haha, you're getting hunted down now! Although once water drops it'll be game over :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha, you're getting hunted down now! Although once water drops it'll be game over :lol:


Mate you should fly pass my weight!

Last week on cycle, so jabbing 1ml of the super rip ED to wrap sh1t up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mate you should fly pass my weight!
> 
> Last week on cycle, so jabbing 1ml of the super rip ED to wrap sh1t up!


I'm pretty much bang on 90kg first thing in the mornings so with a decent increase in carbs and more training that should go up pretty fast I should think.

Good plan mate, then a cruise for a while yeah? Mrs not suspected anything yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm pretty much bang on 90kg first thing in the mornings so with a decent increase in carbs and more training that should go up pretty fast I should think.
> 
> Good plan mate, then a cruise for a while yeah? Mrs not suspected anything yet?


Excellent mate, it should certainly start moving upwards from now :beer:

Yes, 4/6 weeks cruise. Haha, well she pretty much sees me eating all the time. She said "you look much better when you eat more"


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Excellent mate, it should certainly start moving upwards from now :beer:
> 
> Yes, 4/6 weeks cruise. Haha, well she pretty much sees me eating all the time. She said "you look much better when you eat more"


lol, got away with that then!

Cruise sounds good, proper cruise I trust not a daft Aus style one? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, got away with that then!
> 
> Cruise sounds good, proper cruise I trust not a daft Aus style one? :lol:


Well, we will see PMSL

It'll be a 250g of test every week and that's it. Whats an Aus one, remind me lol


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Well, we will see PMSL
> 
> It'll be a 250g of test every week and that's it. Whats an Aus one, remind me lol


250 a week? Call that a cruise?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> 250 a week? Call that a cruise?! :lol:


PMSL

I put G over mg too Richard 

250 GRAMS OF TEST!!!!


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I put G over mg too Richard
> 
> 250 GRAMS OF TEST!!!!
> 
> Now that is an aus style cruise


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Now that is an aus style cruise


Plus 200mg of Androlics to keep things ticking along


----------



## Ginger Ben

Aus cruise was 600mg ew lol, said anything less was pointless and might as well come off.

tbh 250mg a week is too much, you might as well run 500 lol. 250 every 2 weeks would be better imo


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Aus cruise was 600mg ew lol, said anything less was pointless and might as well come off.
> 
> tbh 250mg a week is too much, you might as well run 500 lol. 250 every 2 weeks would be better imo


I normally cruise on 200mg e10d seems to suit me ok. 600mg a week?!! Legend.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Aus cruise was 600mg ew lol, said anything less was pointless and might as well come off.
> 
> tbh 250mg a week is too much, you might as well run 500 lol. 250 every 2 weeks would be better imo


We'll see, did 10 days in the past.

Probably going to get some pharma amps this week to tie me over, the good sheeeeet! 

Keep the other bits for the blast etc


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> I normally cruise on 200mg e10d seems to suit me ok. 600mg a week?!! Legend.


Legend, he never delivered those pics did he :lol:

That was the rise and fall of him in that thread of his. Was a nice guy too tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice guy but perhaps not what he appeared I fancy...

an amp e10d would be good assuming 200 or 250mg/amp


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice guy but perhaps not what he appeared I fancy...
> 
> an amp e10d would be good assuming 200 or 250mg/amp


Yes something was amiss lol

250mg


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food flying in today, meal 4 done.

Can highly recommend ravenous by anabolic designs for dealing with big carb meals, no bloated, no carb coma afterwards.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Food flying in today, meal 4 done.
> 
> Can highly recommend ravenous by anabolic designs for dealing with big carb meals, no bloated, no carb coma afterwards.


Ended up on the toilet a couple of weeks back. Couldn't eat jack and basically lost all the gains I made on the ravenous. Never had more than 4 a day. Perhaps I only need two a day and the **** up I did the day before might not have helped:whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

Worst thing was I was staying in a hotel that night it all came out. Was too tight to pay for the ensuite so spent five of seven hours wandering up and down the corridor. Haha


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, man flu still in full flow but powered through it and had a great session.
> 
> Back to pre injury routine now which was good and Paul has upped carbs around training to stimulate some growth.
> 
> Did chest, back and traps this morning. Felt strong which surprised me a bit and actually hit more weight than I did last time i did this session about 5 weeks ago?!?! Work that out!?
> 
> Decline barbell bench at 90kg easy so up next time
> 
> Inc db bench with 40kg db's
> 
> Inc db flys with 30kg dbs
> 
> Wg pull downs stacked so need to somehow add weight to this
> 
> Tbar rows 70kg on bar easy but conscious of back so didn't push it
> 
> Straight arm pull downs - 10plates no idea what they weigh
> 
> Bb shrugs at 120kg


Good stuff c0cker.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, think cold is shifting which is good. Leg feeling alright, just done 30 min fasted power walk with the dog which has losened it all up.

Rest of body feels ruined from yesterday lol particularly traps and neck?! Not done shrugs in a while!

Rest day today, diet tight and going to try legs tomorrow so fingers crossed I can get something done. Will be doing abs as well as neglected them badly last couple of months.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, think cold is shifting which is good. Leg feeling alright, just done 30 min fasted power walk with the dog which has losened it all up.
> 
> Rest of body feels ruined from yesterday lol particularly traps and neck?! Not done shrugs in a while!
> 
> Rest day today, diet tight and going to try legs tomorrow so fingers crossed I can get something done. Will be doing abs as well as neglected them badly last couple of months.


Abs... you don't have any abs do you? 

Good luck with the leg session :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Abs... you don't have any abs do you?
> 
> Good luck with the leg session :beer:


lol, nope but I assume I have muscles in that region of my body so might as well train them


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, nope but I assume I have muscles in that region of my body so might as well train them


Where mate,we haven't spotted them yet


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Where mate,we haven't spotted them yet












:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Monster Zero is my friend today :sleeping:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Monster Zero is my friend today :sleeping:


Zero..... Gay

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Zero..... Gay
> 
> :lol:


Mans version, pure stims, none of this sugar sh1t :lol:


----------



## flinty90

All stims are gay... Real men need no extra stimulation ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> All stims are gay... Real men need no extra stimulation ;-)


Not even a ball tickle?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Not even a ball tickle?


Nope just a steel hard winkle and a bit of saliva


----------



## Ginger Ben

All food spot on down to the gram today. One shake left to finish things off.

So its legs tomorrow, plan is calves, hams then try a few things to hit quads and see what I can do or can't do!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning my loyal followers 

So did legs today, first time in about 7 weeks or so. Went a lot better than expected so pretty pleased tbh.

Calf raises - seated and standing felt ok, can push hard next week

Leg press machine - was alright, can slowly increase weight on this weekly I hope

Leg extn machine - done isometrically which actually felt alright, v light but again, can build up gradually.

Front squats - bar only, lots of reps, felt alright but will take v slowly

Ham curl machine - good, can push on with this

Abs - variety of things, need to get back in to these properly as my mind muscle on abs is crap


----------



## Sweat

All your above exercises just 1 rep and at bodyweight or lightest machine stack goes I am presuming! 

Glad the leg sesh went ok though mate, that is good news.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> All your above exercises just 1 rep and at bodyweight or lightest machine stack goes I am presuming!
> 
> Glad the leg sesh went ok though mate, that is good news.


Lol no did a few at 3 reps for strength training


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no did a few at 3 reps for strength training


Wow, you're hardcore mate! Inspirational stuff!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had more acupuncture, she is still convinced something else going on that she can't feel sp thinks need an mri. Got nhs physio next week so will badger him to get one booked in


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food flying down again, no issues from increased carbs and actually hungry between meals which is a good sign things are firing up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, legs feeling a little soreness from yesterday which is funny considering weights used but also quite good.

Leg sessions will be weekly again now hopefully and Paul is working on a high intensity, low weight plan that I can do to help get back in to it without causing problems.

Back and chest tomorrow so mondays session but in reverse more or less, have the option to swap an exercise or two depending on how it feels but essentially the same.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, thanks Keeks, man flu has severely subsided thankfully and the dog is good too. Leg issue is a bit sore today but that's to be expected and always hurts the day after acupuncture as well.

Have a good one too, no work!!


----------



## Keeks

Yeah I always ached the day/few days after acupuncture, but then felt loads better. Good that its working though, its blooming magical!

Cheers, will do!


----------



## JANIKvonD

man flu, dogs no well, sore leg, acupuncture & no training.

caught up. whats on this weekend? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> man flu, dogs no well, sore leg, acupuncture & no training.
> 
> caught up. whats on this weekend? :lol:


lol, I've been training through all of this you cvnt

Going to Cheltenham races Saturday then a family do on Sunday for uncles 60th

Holiday for you soon! Hope its a good one mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I've been training through all of this you cvnt
> 
> Going to Cheltenham races Saturday then a family do on Sunday for uncles 60th
> 
> Holiday for you soon! Hope its a good one mate


 :lol: but we see no training! sounds like a good w.e planned mate...have fun. i kno wi will 

cheers


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: but we see no training! sounds like a good w.e planned mate...have fun. i kno wi will
> 
> cheers


Haha I think I can give a bit more detail tbf, will try harder from now on 

Will do, you too buddy


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha I think I can give a bit more detail tbf, will try harder from now on
> 
> Will do, you too buddy


Below is Ben giving more detail,

"Leg Workout today, lifted some stuff, moaned a bit and went home"

Thanks for the detail Ben.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Below is Ben giving more detail,
> 
> "Leg Workout today, lifted some stuff, moaned a bit and went home"
> 
> Thanks for the detail Ben.


You're welcome fvck face


----------



## sxbarnes

I think we need some videos so we can make our own minds up! haha:lol:


----------



## Sweat

sxbarnes said:


> I think we need some videos so we can make our own minds up! haha:lol:


Ben sent me the below video of his Leg session from yesterday...


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Ben sent me the below video of his Leg session from yesterday...


Brilliant......muuuummaa!!!! Oh sheeeeeeeet ,,,muuuuumaamaaaaaaa!


----------



## 25434

Sweat said:


> Below is Ben giving more detail,
> 
> "Leg Workout today, lifted some stuff, moaned a bit and went home"
> 
> Thanks for the detail Ben.


:laugh: :laugh:

eyup Gingerish Bennus...have a great weekend and don't get too drunk...and give that dog a ruffle on the ear lugs for me...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks flubs, little chaps much better now thanks. Doubt I'll be drinking tbh, can't really be bothered with it any more unless its a big do.

Back and chest getting done this morning, just chugging down meal 1 first


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, back and chest done. Good session, felt strong today so maybe.extra carbs from this week having some effect. Interesting to weigh in tomorrow and see what's happening there.

Wide grip pull downs on weird pmate loaded machine. Really hard movement so weight not massive. Maxed at 70kg for 12

Weighted chins @ +20kg for 12

Tbar row - strict none of this shrugging bs that people do lol - 75kg for 15 need to go heavier

Straight arm pulldowns - can't remember

Decline bb bench 100 for 12 comfy need to go heavier again

Inc bb bench - 70 for 12 up again

Inc db flys - 30 for 15 up again

Really hit form well today but didn't have a spotter on bench so had to stay within a comfort zone on decline and incline. Could easily add 10+ kg to each with a spot for confidence, maybe more.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, back and chest done. Good session, felt strong today so maybe.extra carbs from this week having some effect. Interesting to weigh in tomorrow and see what's happening there.
> 
> Wide grip pull downs on weird pmate loaded machine. Really hard movement so weight not massive. Maxed at 70kg for 12
> 
> Weighted chins @ +20kg for 12
> 
> Tbar row - strict none of this shrugging bs that people do lol - 75kg for 15 need to go heavier
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns - can't remember
> 
> Decline bb bench 100 for 12 comfy need to go heavier again
> 
> Inc bb bench - 70 for 12 up again
> 
> Inc db flys - 30 for 15 up again
> 
> Really hit form well today but didn't have a spotter on bench so had to stay within a comfort zone on decline and incline. Could easily add 10+ kg to each with a spot for confidence, maybe more.


Good workout mate, even put some numbers up there for us people that like that thing!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Noticed @Sharpy76 logged on today then sneaked off again. Total bandit imo


----------



## marknorthumbria

Ginger Ben said:


> Noticed @Sharpy76 logged on today then sneaked off again. Total bandit imo


Bum bandit isn't he, I bet he thinks he's 'fat' thts why he's hiding


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Noticed @Sharpy76 logged on today then sneaked off again. Total bandit imo


LOL!!

I've had my sabbatical now, just felt i was spending far too much time on here tbh lol.

Hows training fella? Still with scarb? On the juice yet? (probably not, pussy. Even @R0BLET is getting it in him, oh er)


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I've had my sabbatical now, just felt i was spending far too much time on here tbh lol.
> 
> Hows training fella? Still with scarb? On the juice yet? (probably not, pussy. Even @R0BLET is getting it in him, oh er)


You're back.....fck sake thought we had got rid of you.

Still old and ugly as fck?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I've had my sabbatical now, just felt i was spending far too much time on here tbh lol.
> 
> Hows training fella? Still with scarb? On the juice yet? (probably not, pussy. Even @R0BLET is getting it in him, oh er)


Haha welcome back mate

Been up and down mate due to sciatica but just getting back in to it all now. Juice been delayed until back to 100% but hoping that won't be too long now.

Yep still with Paul.

Haha he's taken just about everything he could get his hands on and is still a man child lol

You alright? Still tiny and fat? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha welcome back mate
> 
> Been up and down mate due to sciatica but just getting back in to it all now. Juice been delayed until back to 100% but hoping that won't be too long now.
> 
> Yep still with Paul.
> 
> Haha he's taken just about everything he could get his hands on and is still a man child lol
> 
> You alright? Still tiny and fat? :lol:


Haters gonna hate


----------



## flinty90

alrate ginger b0ll0cks


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> alrate ginger b0ll0cks


All good mate, you?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> All good mate, you?


just fat mate but yeah apart from that im good .... but fat lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> just fat mate but yeah apart from that im good .... but fat lol


Lol, stop buying out Greggs at lunchtime then :lol: mmm Greggs, the true slag of cheat food :drool:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, stop buying out Greggs at lunchtime then :lol: mmm Greggs, the true slag of cheat food :drool:


i dont need to buy greggs mate i just smell greggs and instantly gain 40 pounds lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i dont need to buy greggs mate i just smell greggs and instantly gain 40 pounds lol


I walk past two on way to and from the gym, bastards pump the smell outside on purpose!

On that note my appetite is bonkers at the moment, all carb meals eaten now though


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I walk past two on way to and from the gym, bastards pump the smell outside on purpose!
> 
> On that note my appetite is bonkers at the moment, all carb meals eaten now though


my gym is literally next door to a chippy lol friday night sessions are fcukin murder when walking out and smelling that fcuker !!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> just fat mate but yeah apart from that im good .... but fat lol


Join the club mate, fat and natty is lame!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Join the club mate, fat and natty is lame!


get fcuked ya cnut im no natty pmsl X


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked ya cnut im no natty pmsl X


Haha. Fvck ya then, you're not in my exclusive fat/natty club then!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha welcome back mate
> 
> Been up and down mate due to sciatica but just getting back in to it all now. Juice been delayed until back to 100% but hoping that won't be too long now.
> 
> Yep still with Paul.
> 
> Haha he's taken just about everything he could get his hands on and is still a man child lol
> 
> You alright? Still tiny and fat? :lol:


Sciatica? Ouch!

Definitely best to wait till you're 100% before jumping back on, bet you're gagging to start though! You've been natty far too long.



Chelsea said:


> You're back.....fck sake thought we had got rid of you.
> 
> Still old and ugly as fck?


 :lol:

I'm fvcking gorgeous you big gay bear, also have bigger arms than you:devil2:

Love you really:wub:


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpy76 said:


> Sciatica? Ouch!
> 
> Definitely best to wait till you're 100% before jumping back on, bet you're gagging to start though! You've been natty far too long.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'm fvcking gorgeous you big gay bear, also have bigger arms than you:devil2:
> 
> Love you really:wub:


You arms only look big because you're missing a chest :lol:

Where the fck did you go this time then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Off to cheltenham races today so will try not to lose my shirt!

Weight up nearly 6lbs this week!! Got to love carb increase lol. Now sitting at 92.5kg.

Catching your junkie ass @R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to cheltenham races today so will try not to lose my shirt!
> 
> Weight up nearly 6lbs this week!! Got to love carb increase lol. Now sitting at 92.5kg.
> 
> Catching your junkie ass @R0BLET


I was 92kg yesterday..... So well done fatty


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice one. Come back with a couple of winners


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I was 92kg yesterday..... So well done fatty


fcukin lightweights lol 112.7 kg this morning  Fat though :wacko:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> fcukin lightweights lol 112.7 kg this morning  Fat though :wacko:


Its winter mate, lets keep our fat and see whos laughing when it hits the minuses :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Its winter mate, lets keep our fat and see whos laughing when it hits the minuses :lol:


Dam right mate fcukin need fat working on m62 in winter on nights its fcukin freezing lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Racing was good today, won £55 on the main race which more than paid for food and drinks so cheap day out really.

Just had normal rest day dinner, chocken, veg, pineapple and rice. Really enjoy that meal make it with some Tesco jambalaya paste and its a winner.

Out for lunch tomorrow but rest of the day will be normal rest day diet. Goal is weight gain now and after being on pretty low cals for a good while Paul is confident fat gain shouldn't be a worry at the moment.

Delts and arms Monday, looking forward to that as not done this session in ages. Keen to get overhead pressing the barbell again, although will be on smith until back is 100%, I still enjoy it and it works.


----------



## biglbs

Oink!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Oink!!


Bangers and mash for lunch! Been wanting that for ages so was happy to see it on the menu 

Couple of pints of Doombar too, lovely.

Back on it now. Dinner soon then session tomorrow morning


----------



## Sweat

Boulders and guns pumped at the moment?


----------



## biglbs

Bangers and mash,ia lovely,gotta be the whole 8 sausages though


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Bangers and mash,ia lovely,gotta be the whole 8 sausages though


Ben takes 8 sausages at those parties he goes to every other weekend!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, great delts and arms session this morning, bit of a range finder on weights again but made notes as I went along so will get it right next week.

Smith behind head press up to 60kg

DB lat raises up to 12.5kg

db rear delt flys up to 8kg

tricep bar OHP up to 20 on bar

v bar press downs can't remember

dips - with 20kg on

db preachers with 17.5kg

drag curls - 20kg on short oly bar

superman cable curls - can't remember

Love that session, great overall upper body pump and always liked training delts. Got my new leg session through from Paul last night too which looks excellent for my purposes. Will be doing that Wednesday.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, great delts and arms session this morning, bit of a range finder on weights again but made notes as I went along so will get it right next week.
> 
> Smith behind head press up to 60kg
> 
> DB lat raises up to 12.5kg
> 
> db rear delt flys up to 8kg
> 
> tricep bar OHP up to 20 on bar
> 
> v bar press downs can't remember
> 
> dips - with 20kg on
> 
> db preachers with 17.5kg
> 
> drag curls - 20kg on short oly bar
> 
> superman cable curls - can't remember
> 
> Love that session, great overall upper body pump and always liked training delts. Got my new leg session through from Paul last night too which looks excellent for my purposes. Will be doing that Wednesday.


Great workout mate, looks good. Thanks for keeping me happy with the numbers!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great workout mate, looks good. Thanks for keeping me happy with the numbers!


Cheers mate, lol no worries. Hope to see them climbing soon, tbf nearly all of those will go up next session as hit reps on all sets.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food flying in again, can feel it doing me good too which is a nice feeling!

Going to explore the local butchers this weekend for chicken, bookers stuff is rank and smells badly of eggs when opened, sure its the gas they pack it in but it's not pleasant. Also have to trim loads of fat and other crap off it every time.

On another note, saw 4 Oreo cornettos on offer earlier for £1.24 a box. Got some for the weekend cheat day


----------



## Sweat

"Explore the butchers"

Wow, a real pioneer Ben, going into unknown territory!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

lol, there are about 5 round here, requires an expedition


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, there are about 5 round here, requires an expedition


Extra tight tee, get your pump on, walk in "yes I train mate!, gimme your best prices now!" followed by grunts and also drink a shake whilst there.

He'll take you deadly serious.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Extra tight tee, get your pump on, walk in "yes I train mate!, gimme your best prices now!" followed by grunts and also drink a shake whilst there.
> 
> He'll take you deadly serious.


Chalk on hands too and some wrist wraps hanging lose you think or overkill?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> "Explore the butchers"
> 
> Wow, a real pioneer Ben, going into unknown territory!!!


His unknown territory is the fcukin gym lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> His unknown territory is the fcukin gym lol...


Leg press and squat rack when he gets there


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Leg press and squat rack when he gets there


Fvcking rich coming from you lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking rich coming from you lol


My legs say different Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> My legs say different Benjamin


Your hams and calves tell the truth lol


----------



## flinty90

This could be interesting lol..


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Your hams and calves tell the truth lol












BOOOM!!

Don't hate the sock


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> This could be interesting lol..


Old carrot knackers won't win on legs, but he will win on back....chest....shoulders.... Arms..... And abdominal region


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Old carrot knackers won't win on legs, but he will win on back....chest....shoulders.... Arms..... And abdominal region


Lol and calves


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol and calves


Bowl is looking well mate, nice skin coloured chair legs next to it too :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bowl is looking well mate, nice skin coloured chair legs next to it too :lol:


Pmsl who am I kidding, dog has bigger legs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl who am I kidding, dog has bigger legs :lol:


Bigger cock too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner done, shake left to go before bed.

Rest day tomorrow so will get some decent cardio in with a couple of power walks with the hound and get ready for legs on Wednesday.

Session will be

Walking lunges

Leg press

Ham curls

Leg extn

Adductors

Calf raises

This is a rehab style programme so weights are low


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> His unknown territory is the fcukin gym lol...





R0BLET said:


> Leg press and squat rack when he gets there


LMAO @ both these!!


----------



## Sweat

So tempted to blow both of your piddly girls calves into smitherines!! To have big calves you need to of been a proper fatty in the past like me, just walking makes them massive that way!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> So tempted to blow both of your piddly girls calves into smitherines!! To have big calves you need to of been a proper fatty in the past like me, just walking makes them massive that way!


Lol thats how i roll lol my calves can take bottle tops off now lol..


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Lol thats how i roll lol my calves can take bottle tops off now lol..


Haha, too right mate, these skinny Ectomorph's can never compete with us big/fat Endo's! 

Then again they get abs easy as fvck, CVNTS!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Haha, too right mate, these skinny Ectomorph's can never compete with us big/fat Endo's!
> 
> Then again they get abs easy as fvck, CVNTS!


Abs dont count on skinny cnuts lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> So tempted to blow both of your piddly girls calves into smitherines!! To have big calves you need to of been a proper fatty in the past like me, just walking makes them massive that way!


Waiting for none photo enhanced calf pics.....


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Lol thats how i roll lol my calves can take bottle tops off now lol..


You do have some big calves mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> So tempted to blow both of your piddly girls calves into smitherines!! To have big calves you need to of been a proper fatty in the past like me, just walking makes them massive that way!


Well there's something to aspire to :lol:

You aren't fat anyway you ginger ninja


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, cardio done, meal 1 coming up soon - been waiting a while before having it in the mornings on rest days to see if it makes any difference with a bit of extra fat burning. Need to do a weigh in tomorrow to see how weight has settled after that big gain last week. Be interesting to see what it's coming in at now.


----------



## flinty90

Morning bro.. In your experience so far do you think food or supp timings make any difference ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning bro.. In your experience so far do you think food or supp timings make any difference ??


Hi mate, the diet Paul has me on is largely geared around pre, intra and post WO basically. So from that angle I would say yes as we have increased carbs quite significantly over the last week and I've noticed increase appetite, weight gain, strength increasing and no loss of condition (well what little I had in the first place hasn't changed).

On gym days all my carbs are in this time frame and then from about 3pm onwards I'm on pro/fat meals for rest of day. On rest days I'm on pro/fat meals up to around 5pm when I have two carb meals to fuel training the following morning.

As for supp timing the ones that matter are again pre/intra/pwo. BCAAS during, protein pwo etc

I'm not sure things like vit c, fish oils etc are that important timing wise, mine are just spread out over the day evenly.


----------



## Ginger Ben

There is a competition on at the gym at the moment to see who is the strongest person there. They have a few challenges and it's worked out as percentages of body weight to make it comparable etc. Gutted this wasn't on when I was hammering the winny lol. Bloke winning it currently has a 300kg dead, 260kg squat and 210kg bench. No idea what sort of size he is but impressive lifts none the less.


----------



## TELBOR

210kg bench!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 210kg bench!!


Yeah, pretty handy isn't it lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah, pretty handy isn't it lol.


Bit mental tbh lol

You think you'll run winny again?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bit mental tbh lol
> 
> You think you'll run winny again?


lol, was tempted to write picsorno210kgbench on the leader board :lol:

Don't know mate, don't see why not it's awesome!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, was tempted to write picsorno210kgbench on the leader board :lol:
> 
> Don't know mate, don't see why not *it's awesome!*


+1

Add in some test e with mast e and you're on to a winner! My favourite cycle tbh.

I'm gonna be natty for the next few months but i'll be jumping on that cycle when i'm ready!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, was tempted to write picsorno210kgbench on the leader board :lol:
> 
> Don't know mate, don't see why not it's awesome!


Pmsl.

You should have ! 

Apart from the uber strength you got did you just harden up etc?

Was thinking at something to different to go with the test,tren and mast cycle.


----------



## flinty90

Morning ginger nuts. All this fcukin dirty roid talk making me hungry

Breakfast  boiled eggs woohoo


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> You should have !
> 
> Apart from the uber strength you got did you just harden up etc?
> 
> Was thinking at something to different to go with the test,tren and mast cycle.


Yeah deffo harden up and skin feels tighter on muscles if that makes sense. Strength is silly which is fun too.



flinty90 said:


> Morning ginger nuts. All this fcukin dirty roid talk making me hungry
> 
> Breakfast  boiled eggs woohoo


Morning mate, me too, dirty bastards coming in here with all their drug talk. Shake and nuts for me rock on !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leg session been moved to tomorrow rather than today for two reasons. Firstly I've got another assessment this afternoon so need to be not suffering with sore legs for that and secondly I didn't hear my alarm and woke up too late


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Leg session been moved to tomorrow rather than today for two reasons. Firstly I've got another assessment this afternoon so need to be not suffering with sore legs for that and secondly I didn't hear my alarm and woke up too late


Firstly you fcukin pussy

Secondly you lazy fcukin ginger pussy

That is all


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> Firstly you fcukin pussy
> 
> Secondly you lazy fcukin ginger pussy
> 
> That is all


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I agree!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Firstly you fcukin pussy
> 
> Secondly you lazy fcukin ginger pussy
> 
> That is all


pmsl, expected that 



Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I agree!


Oi mardy ar5e don't come in here dishing it out cos you're in a huff :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah deffo harden up and skin feels tighter on muscles if that makes sense. Strength is silly which is fun too.


I shall take a look into it, oils are staying same as they're lovely 

Oh, getting a vial of some cheque drops lol

Water based pre workout, should be interesting!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I shall take a look into it, oils are staying same as they're lovely
> 
> Oh, getting a vial of some cheque drops lol
> 
> Water based pre workout, should be interesting!


pmsl, remember the halo incident.......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, remember the halo incident.......


So do I lol

Least i know what to expect, I've done near enough a vial of the mtren DS so I am at one with the pre workout PEDs


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So do I lol
> 
> Least i know what to expect, I've done near enough a vial of the mtren DS so I am at one with the pre workout PEDs


You reckon that's worth using from a bb perspective? Mine looks well dodgy tbh, loads of yellow looking crystals in it, expect its crashed or its full of aids lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You reckon that's worth using from a bb perspective? Mine looks well dodgy tbh, loads of yellow looking crystals in it, expect its crashed or its full of aids lol


I'm sure it would aid the big lifts and help tear fibres up thus promoting growth etc. But it's not a typical thing to use - it's a tester for Apollo 

Hmmm, probably best to bin that mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure it would aid the big lifts and help tear fibres up thus promoting growth etc. But it's not a typical thing to use - it's a tester for Apollo
> 
> Hmmm, probably best to bin that mate :lol:


pmsl, wonder where that came from? :lol:

That's exactly where it's going! Luckily it was free


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, wonder where that came from? :lol:
> 
> That's exactly where it's going! Luckily it was free


The man himself pmsl

Send it back to BSI and swap it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> The man himself pmsl
> 
> Send it back to BSI and swap it lol


Good idea!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good idea!


Have you joined that other forum....?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have you joined that other forum....?


Yeah but don't go on there lol, keep forgetting tbh


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Have you joined that other forum....?


www.SCATS.com or www.Ilikecock.co.uk?

Not my thing mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Acupuncture done this afternoon again, feels great at the moment. Hopefully it will feel the same tomorrow! She stuck one in right in the soft bit at the back of my ankle, thought that might smart but was actually alright.

So legs tomorrow it is


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Acupuncture done this afternoon again, feels great at the moment. Hopefully it will feel the same tomorrow! She stuck one in right in the soft bit at the back of my ankle, thought that might smart but was actually alright.
> 
> So legs tomorrow it is


Great news mate!!

Fingers crossed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, legs and abs done! Was a good session, no unexpected pain and feel suitably wobbly now 

Was a range finder on weights as first time through this session and is obviously a rehab plan rather than a balls out plan but due to the way it is structured it hot the spot nicely. Feel I can push a bit heavier next week but will depend on how leg feels on the day really. Pleased with today though.

Walking lunges

Leg press

Ham curls - isolateral rest while train other leg

Leg extn - isolateral rest while train other leg

Adductor machine

Seated calves

Hanging knee raises

Reverse crunches

Chest, back and traps tomorrow, looking forward to that


----------



## Keeks

Yay, glad it went well! And yay, glad you're not a pvssy! :thumbup1:

Love you really!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Yay, glad it went well! And yay, glad you're not a pvssy! :thumbup1:
> 
> Love you really!


Lol thanks keeks, I think!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and in other news the gym are getting some new kit this week - lying leg curl, heavy lat pull down, chest press and seated row. Hopefully it will be quality plate loaded stuff but either way I'm happy about it.


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Excellent work mate, cured!


----------



## flinty90

When your gym gets some weights ben you will really be able to

Get to work and start training lol x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Excellent work mate, cured!


Thanks mate, I wish that was the case but at least I can build things back up now so I'm happy about that. Codeine pre wo works well


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> When your gym gets some weights ben you will really be able to
> 
> Get to work and start training lol x


Lol, been asking them for a lying leg curl for months, need somewhere to hang my towel


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, been asking them for a lying leg curl for months, need somewhere to hang my towel


Ahh yes i forgot you dont have a roblet in your gym to hold it for you


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Ahh yes i forgot you dont have a roblet in your gym to hold it for you


Towel holding is my strong point mate, gainz through the roof!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Towel holding is my strong point mate, gainz through the roof!


Also like how you make wveryone shower before they use gym aswell as after lol x


----------



## Ginger Ben

All food hitting the spot today, most of it done now so just a couple of shakes and a meal later on to go. Looking forward to the gym tomorrow to see if another week of more food makes a difference strength wise. I assume once that levels off along with any weight gain that it might go up again. Being this structured with diet is really interesting for me as it makes it so much easier to see what does and doesn't effect things as there are so many constants and you limit the variables.

My old style of just roughly tracking macros and eating whenever/whatever (within reason) works to a point but then I got stuck so this is definitely working better for me. Lost a lot of size looking back on old pictures from the beginning of the year but now that we are working towards growing again I would expect the gains to be better quality and maintainable which is the key really. Maybe in 3-6 months I'll be bigger, leaner and stronger than ever. That would be good.


----------



## Keeks

:lol: :lol: :lol: You look younger than I though you would bro!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: You look younger than I though you would bro!


----------



## Keeks

So that face describes a lot of emotions then.  I never knew you were an internet model.


----------



## Richie186

The lads face more represents Ben when he finds a new bukkake video on red tube.


----------



## Keeks

Richie186 said:


> The lads face more represents Ben when he finds a new bukkake video on red tube.


Dare I ask what bukkake is?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Dare I ask what bukkake is?


I'm not sure I can post a gif for this one.... :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not sure I can post a gif for this one.... :lol:


I'm scared but curious. I live a very sheltered life and have been scarred and scared many times by google images, so I will have to think very carefully before choosing to google image this, and on the safety of personal laptop.


----------



## Ginger Ben

FPMSL!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> I'm scared but curious. I live a very sheltered life and have been scarred and scared many times by google images, so I will have to think very carefully before choosing to google image this, and on the safety of personal laptop.


This isn't particularly bad in the grand scheme of things, unless you're allergic to spunk


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 138848
> 
> 
> FPMSL!


Hahahaha that says it all loll


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 138848
> 
> 
> FPMSL!


 :lol: :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> This isn't particularly bad in the grand scheme of things, unless you're allergic to spunk


Brb, I'm off to google bukkake! :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 138848
> 
> 
> FPMSL!


LLF!!!

That is funny!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Chest, back and traps done

Decline bench up to 12x100

Low inc db bench up to 10x40

Low inc db flys up to 12x35

Cg pull downs up to [email protected]

Wide grip pulldowns up to [email protected] stack

Strict bor up to 12x50

Bb shrugs up to 12x90 really slow and long hold


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Chest, back and traps done
> 
> Decline bench up to 12x100
> 
> Low inc db bench up to 10x40
> 
> Low inc db flys up to 12x35
> 
> Cg pull downs up to [email protected]
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns up to [email protected] stack
> 
> Strict bor up to 12x50
> 
> Bb shrugs up to 12x90 really slow and long hold


Good lifting in all of this mate, glad to see your strength is getting good again.

How long you holding contractions on BB Shrugs? I've started doing BB shrugs for heavy 180kg-220kg for reps then doing the 50kg DB's and holding for 6 seconds. Hurts!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Good lifting in all of this mate, glad to see your strength is getting good again.
> 
> How long you holding contractions on BB Shrugs? I've started doing BB shrugs for heavy 180kg-220kg for reps then doing the 50kg DB's and holding for 6 seconds. Hurts!!!


Cheers mate It's getting there.

5 seconds on these, usually go heavier but fancied a change today


----------



## Ginger Ben

Off to my cousins wedding this afternoon so diet going to be a bit off but cramming in my two pwo meals beforehand so at least I'll get the best of it in. Depending on how it goes I may treat this afternoon as my cheat window and then have normal diet over the weekend as not got any plans to go out. I do have 2 tons of gravel to shovel tomorrow though, should be fun!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Off to my cousins wedding this afternoon so diet going to be a bit off but cramming in my two pwo meals beforehand so at least I'll get the best of it in. Depending on how it goes I may treat this afternoon as my cheat window and then have normal diet over the weekend as not got any plans to go out. I do have 2 tons of gravel to shovel tomorrow though, should be fun!


Yeah just switch around cheat window mate, best plan, then can have a bit of fun today but still keep on track.

Have a good un.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Yeah just switch around cheat window mate, best plan, then can have a bit of fun today but still keep on track.
> 
> Have a good un.


That was my thinking - the meal will likely be chicken and veg anyway, always is at a wedding lol. The challenge will be avoiding the Guinness


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That was my thinking - the meal will likely be chicken and veg anyway, always is at a wedding lol. The challenge will be avoiding the Guinness


We've spoken about Guinness.... NO!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> That was my thinking - the meal will likely be chicken and veg anyway, always is at a wedding lol. The challenge will be avoiding the Guinness


Guiness is full of iron and other goodness mate, smash it in!!

@Huntingground takes it as a PWO and he lifts a lot so must work!


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> Guiness is full of iron and other goodness mate, smash it in!!
> 
> @Huntingground takes it as a PWO and he lifts a lot so must work!


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> View attachment 138891


Is that you sat down eating?


----------



## sxbarnes

Guinness is good for you they say. Well if it is, so is bloody Strongbow


----------



## flinty90

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmm guinness !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Back and chest done this morning. Pushed on today and tried to get weights heading upwards. Back feels good so hopefully can now start to crack on.

Wide grip chins - up to [email protected]+10kg weak at these now, used to be a lot stronger so keen to push on.

Tbar rows wide grip up to [email protected]

Cg pull down up to [email protected]

Inc db bench up to [email protected]

Inc bb up to [email protected]

Inc db flys up to [email protected]

Ruined!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Back and chest done this morning. Pushed on today and tried to get weights heading upwards. Back feels good so hopefully can now start to crack on.
> 
> Wide grip chins - up to [email protected]+10kg weak at these now, used to be a lot stronger so keen to push on.
> 
> Tbar rows wide grip up to [email protected]
> 
> Cg pull down up to [email protected]
> 
> Inc db bench up to [email protected]
> 
> Inc bb up to [email protected]
> 
> Inc db flys up to [email protected]
> 
> Ruined!


Great stuff mate, back/bi strength is still really good. I massively struggle free weight wide grip chins, never mind adding extra.

Keep it up mate, time to rebuild the beast!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great stuff mate, back/bi strength is still really good. I massively struggle free weight wide grip chins, never mind adding extra.
> 
> Keep it up mate, time to rebuild the beast!


Thanks mate, really pushing on now just keeping fingers crossed that injury stays at bay. Still got treatment booked in over next few weeks so should help.


----------



## flinty90

Good session that mate you not allowed to say about sets and stuff ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Good session that mate you not allowed to say about sets and stuff ?


Thanks mate, no can't give the full details I'm afraid. It's a progressive plan that Paul has used himself, he may actually have it detailed in his own journal I'm not sure.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So can't train Wednesday as I would normally do so it looks like it's leg day tomorrow. My calves are still sore from last week tbh lol. First session back in a long time and my god did I know about it for a few days. Can't train Thursday either so will be doing delts and arms Friday as usual. Means a 2 day gap but pretty sure that's not the end of the world!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs


----------



## Keeks

Beast them legs! Have a good un! :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Smash em ginger knackers...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Was a good session, increased weights slightly on all exercises. Could push some a bit more but am just taking my time to make sure I don't aggravate the injury. Also programme is designed not to need much weight to do the damage.

Walking lunges

Leg press

Ham curls

Leg extn

Adductor machine

Calf raises

Abs stuff

Two days rest now and then delts and arms Friday. Upper body feeling battered from yesterday and no doubt legs will be hammered in about 12 hours so a couple of days rest and good diet will be welcome.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Was a good session, increased weights slightly on all exercises. Could push some a bit more but am just taking my time to make sure I don't aggravate the injury. Also programme is designed not to need much weight to do the damage.
> 
> Walking lunges
> 
> Leg press
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> Leg extn
> 
> Adductor machine
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> Abs stuff
> 
> Two days rest now and then delts and arms Friday. Upper body feeling battered from yesterday and no doubt legs will be hammered in about 12 hours so a couple of days rest and good diet will be welcome.


WTF BEN?!!??!

You'd improved for a couple of days and started giving me some numbers, this is a backwards step... your getting negged.


----------



## Fatstuff

Any recent pics benjy, I'm due a good w4nk


----------



## Keeks

Fatstuff said:


> Any recent pics benjy, I'm due a good w4nk


X2, in for bukkake pics! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Think that's just put me off my shake


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol no none at the moment I'm afraid. Waiting until there's a decent difference


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> X2, in for bukkake pics! :lol:


Filthy lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Busy day today doing a lot of gardening for my mum again but glad to be able to help her out.

Had more acupuncture this afternoon which I think is helping so fingers crossed with that. Got two vials of tb500 to go, need to jab one tonight and one next week. Will be interesting to see if it feels any different a week or so after last jab. If gets worse I'll consider getting some more.

Rest day again tomorrow, up to London early doors for a client meeting and then normal day after that. Must avoid burrito stand at waterloo!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

post in the comp page mate


----------



## Sweat

Thought would write up Ben's workout for him today as he is busy:

-Oiled myself prior to the session for added shininess - 3 mins

-Did some bending and other lame stuff - 3 sets 10 reps

-Anal Crunches (Variation on standard crunch but I just lay on floor and tense up really hard in anticipation) - 4 x 30 secs

-Perved on guys in shower - 45 mins

I was HARD this session as always, but got through it as took ipad with me and had Broke Back Mountain on it for extra motivation!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Thought would write up Ben's workout for him today as he is busy:
> 
> -Oiled myself prior to the session for added shininess - 3 mins
> 
> -Did some bending and other lame stuff - 3 sets 10 reps
> 
> -Anal Crunches (Variation on standard crunch but I just lay on floor and tense up really hard in anticipation) - 4 x 30 secs
> 
> -Perved on guys in shower - 45 mins
> 
> I was HARD this session as always, but got through it as took ipad with me and had Broke Back Mountain on it for extra motivation!


Pmsl, ginger pr**k.

Rest day today as it happens


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> post in the comp page mate


Don't think I'm in this time mate but will be watching (****)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning homies,

Delts and arms this morning, battered them hard as not trained for two days so was fully rested and fuelled.

Smith bnp up to [email protected] excluding bar weight

Db lat raises up to [email protected] v slow reps

Db rear delt flys up to [email protected]

Ez bar Skull crushers up to [email protected] excluding bar weight went lighter than normal to nail form and feel it properly

Vbar tri press downs up to [email protected] plates, no idea what they weigh

Dips up to [email protected]+25kg

Db preachers up to [email protected]

Barbell drag curls up to [email protected] on bar

Superman curls up to [email protected] plates

Done!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning homies,
> 
> Delts and arms this morning, battered them hard as not trained for two days so was fully rested and fuelled.
> 
> Smith bnp up to [email protected] excluding bar weight
> 
> Db lat raises up to [email protected] v slow reps
> 
> *Db rear delt flys up to [email protected]*
> 
> Ez bar Skull crushers up to [email protected] excluding bar weight went lighter than normal to nail form and feel it properly
> 
> Vbar tri press downs up to [email protected] plates, no idea what they weigh
> 
> Dips up to [email protected]+25kg
> 
> Db preachers up to [email protected]
> 
> Barbell drag curls up to [email protected] on bar
> 
> Superman curls up to [email protected] plates
> 
> Done!


 @Flubs does these with 8kg's Benji...

Beaten by a girl!!!


----------



## Sweat

PS-Thanks for giving me the workout detail...

PPS-Sorry for taking the p1ss... not!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> @Flubs does these with 8kg's Benji...
> 
> Beaten by a girl!!!


I was err taking it steady.....


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I was err taking it steady.....


Which is better?

Aiming too low and succeeding or too high and risking failing...

Up your game Benji!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Which is better?
> 
> Aiming too low and succeeding or too high and risking failing...
> 
> Up your game Benji!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 139314


Sob sob.


----------



## Ginger Ben

In other news the new lat pull down machine has arrived at the gym. Is it a wicked hammer strength plate loaded one I hear you cry! No it's another fvcking sh1tty pin stack that goes up to 100kg.....10kg more than the old one....great use of cash....*facepalm*


----------



## Ginger Ben

16,000 posts


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> 16,000 posts


strange milestone mate :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't think I'm in this time mate but will be watching (****)


You not doing this one? I'm a judge and open to bribes (And Im full ****)


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> 16,000 posts


I didn't know @R0BLET had a skateboard?!

Seriously, W T F?! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> I didn't know @R0BLET had a skateboard?!
> 
> Seriously, W T F?! :lol:


Pmsl was just looking for a reason to use that gif. No idea wtf it is though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> You not doing this one? I'm a judge and open to bribes (And Im full ****)


No sadly not, ill still send you pics though :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> No sadly not, ill still send you pics though :whistling:


You better had do! :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had a two hour "power nap". Being self employed is a winner


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had a headache all week think wisdom tooth is making an appearance....joy. will ignore it until it goes away


----------



## 25434

Ullo ginger Ben.....that gif made me feel a bit WTF? So use my language....eeeuuuwwwwww........haha...have a great weekend...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Protein pancakes done

Lots of KFC done

Chocolate chip shortbread started

Probably have bangers and mash for dinner and a few crisps and that'll do me for this weeks cheat.


----------



## Keeks

Food....I'm off, enjoy! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Protein pancakes done
> 
> Lots of KFC done
> 
> Chocolate chip shortbread started
> 
> Probably have bangers and mash for dinner and a few crisps and that'll do me for this weeks cheat.


Good work 

Pulled pork and homemade cobs here :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Protein pancakes done
> 
> Lots of KFC done
> 
> Chocolate chip shortbread started
> 
> Probably have bangers and mash for dinner and a few crisps and that'll do me for this weeks cheat.


Why you cheating on a bulk you fat chubba!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Why you cheating on a bulk you fat chubba!


Lol need some filth every now and again


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol need some filth every now and again


Filth now.....I'm off! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Good weekend was had. Cheat window on Saturday was nice and back to diet yesterday.

Had a big catch up with Paul and he has changed training up a lot and really looking to push on now. Injury has held back progress pretty much since we started so progress hasn't been good but things seem a lot better now so we are ramping it up.

He also put my mind at rest about progress as my expectations were too high given the injury etc. Was pretty bummed out yesterday but new programme is awesome and looking forward to making some good progress now.

Did session one this morning, basically a push session covering chest, delts and tris. Pretty high volume and lots of different techniques to hit the muscles differently and hard.

Really enjoyed it and am now ruined lol


----------



## Sweat

Great stuff Ben.

Got a good base now post injury / recovery and time to start growing again!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers mate, that's the plan! Meal 3 going down nicely at the moment. Some changes to diet been made too but more tweaks than anything.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got tickets to the children in need concert in London for next week. Should be a good evening and doing my bit for charity.... Gazza Barlow, Robert Williams, Dizzee Rascal and Little Mix....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Good weekend was had. Cheat window on Saturday was nice and back to diet yesterday.
> 
> Had a big catch up with Paul and he has changed training up a lot and really looking to push on now. Injury has held back progress pretty much since we started so progress hasn't been good but things seem a lot better now so we are ramping it up.
> 
> He also put my mind at rest about progress as my expectations were too high given the injury etc. Was pretty bummed out yesterday but new programme is awesome and looking forward to making some good progress now.
> 
> Did session one this morning, basically a push session covering chest, delts and tris. Pretty high volume and lots of different techniques to hit the muscles differently and hard.
> 
> Really enjoyed it and am now ruined lol


So to sum up you're last few month with Paul....u look the same 

Lol, good to cya back on the wagon mate with some drive behind ya. Beast mode!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> So to sum up you're last few month with Paul....u look the same
> 
> Lol, good to cya back on the wagon mate with some drive behind ya. Beast mode!!!!


Lol well more or less mate but nothing either of us could do about it really. Fuk that though its in the past and now its time to push on.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben now operating at 80% of capacity:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, cardio done this morning and threw in a few sets on the ab crunch machine after for good measure. New plan has me doing cv 4 times a week so should get some decent condition going after a few weeks along with slightly new.diet and these savage weights sessions!

Hopefully going to train with Paul at some stage over the next month when he's up near heathrow so that will be great.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, cardio done this morning and threw in a few sets on the ab crunch machine after for good measure. New plan has me doing cv 4 times a week so should get some decent condition going after a few weeks along with slightly new.diet and these savage weights sessions!
> 
> Hopefully going to train with Paul at some stage over the next month when he's up near heathrow so that will be great.


Cardio... WTF?!

You've changed! Where is skinny fat Ben who just does weighted pull ups 24/7?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Cardio... WTF?!
> 
> You've changed! Where is skinny fat Ben who just does weighted pull ups 24/7?


TOTAL REBUILD


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> TOTAL REBUILD


TOTAL SELLOUT!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food all spot on so far today, just had meal 3 chicken, veg and an egg.

Gearing up for legs tomorrow lol. Session looks evil and will give it 100% but will have to play by ear depending on how leg goes.

Won't be holding back but equally I'm not going to risk a set back by being reckless.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Food all spot on so far today, just had meal 3 chicken, veg and *an egg*.
> 
> Gearing up for legs tomorrow lol. Session looks evil and will give it 100% but will have to play by ear depending on how leg goes.
> 
> Won't be holding back but equally I'm not going to risk a set back by being reckless.


Don't know why but this made me smile, the singular egg that makes all the difference!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Don't know why but this made me smile, the singular egg that makes all the difference!


Lol like your 10 almonds, all about precision mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol like your 10 almonds, all about precision mate


Don't forget his 3 rice cakes :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol like your 10 almonds, all about precision mate





R0BLET said:


> Don't forget his 3 rice cakes :lol:


LLF!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :thumb: :lol:

Haha, so soooo true!

Precision baby!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Carbs in for the day, fuelled up for tomorrows leg session!

Giraffe walk at the ready


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Leg session done, was awesome even if i do say so myself lol.

Pushed hard but wary of injury so more in tank for next session. Still hammered me though as high volume and intense tekkers on some exercises.

Seated ham curls

Leg press

Walking lunges

Leg extension

Squats

Db sldl

Seated calves

Standing calves

That ought to make them grow!

Not done squats in ages and took steady, had no choice as legs pumped and like jelly by then anyway. Hit max of 100 for 8 deep ones which given my circumstances I was pretty happy with.

Logged it all in my book so can start from here and build things up each week.


----------



## Richie186

Plenty of graft there mate. No niggles or pain afterwards I hope?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Plenty of graft there mate. No niggles or pain afterwards I hope?


So far so good mate thanks. The sciatica is still there but got a lot better and the muscles that were tight around nerve seem to have responded well to acupuncture and eased right off. Think it's just still a bit tight in there now but should get better soon I hope. Leg press and squats were the things I was wary of as they engage glutes a lot and that is where problem started. However they seemed fine today so hopefully working those muscle now will actually help the recovery. Got a few more acupuncture sessions booked in but having a week off this week.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fading fast, need a nap :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Fading fast, need a nap :lol:


Training tip of champions, afternoon naps! I sleep in car at lunch for 40 mins when doing double daily sessions. Needed!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hmm my lower body appears to be broken. Oh well, cardio time


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm my lower body appears to be broken. Oh well, cardio time


That's the spirit, Dr Xavier has broken lower body but reckon he attacks cardio every morning too! 

Ben in a few weeks time...



Lazar has some incredibly sick abs, was reading a Q+A with him recently, reckons he trains 2-3 times per day, 6 days per week when cutting and claims natty! Um!!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning ginger bit sore are we lol ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> That's the spirit, Dr Xavier has broken lower body but reckon he attacks cardio every morning too!
> 
> Ben in a few weeks time...
> 
> View attachment 139748
> 
> 
> Lazar has some incredibly sick abs, was reading a Q+A with him recently, reckons he trains 2-3 times per day, 6 days per week when cutting and claims natty! Um!!!


Fpmsl at natty. These lying pricks annoy me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning ginger bit sore are we lol ;-)


Tiny bit mate lol. Love it though, back in the game.

Cardio done and abs hit again too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food, cardio and training all on point at the moment. Hopefully nothing gets in the way to balls things up!

Looking forward to big back and bis session tomorrow, looks like another tasty one and keen to get going on rack pulls again, although will be doing a lot of light stuff first to check how it feels. Slowly, slowly avoidy injury..!lol


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Food, cardio and training all on point at the moment. Hopefully nothing gets in the way to balls things up!
> 
> Looking forward to big back and bis session tomorrow, looks like another tasty one and keen to get going on rack pulls again, although will be doing a lot of light stuff first to check how it feels. Slowly, slowly avoidy injury..!lol


Welcome back mate, must feel good. Careful with that back though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Welcome back mate, must feel good. Careful with that back though


Cheers mate, it's good yes. Been training for a while since injury subsided enough a few weeks ago but now feel like I can push things properly again. As you say got to be careful but that aside everything else should be g2g


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Food, cardio and training all on point at the moment. Hopefully get to lick some balls later!
> 
> Looking forward to having back door smashed in tomorrow, looks like another tasty one and keen to get biting the pillow again, although will be doing a lot of lubing up first to check how it feels. Slowly, slowly avoidy any bleeding..!lol


Fixed for you!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Fixed for you!


You're such a closet **** :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm such a closet **** :lol:


Again fixed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

All food nailed today and looking forward to back tomorrow. Legs and lower back/core are haggered already, could be a fairly sedentary weekend lol


----------



## luther1

What are you weighing atm Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> What are you weighing atm Ben?


202.4 at last check which was Saturday.

Cals cut back a bit this week though and cv added in again so expecting a drop this week


----------



## luther1

You must be lean then Ben,you've been a couple of stone heavier havent you? Should make great progress on your next cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You must be lean then Ben,you've been a couple of stone heavier havent you? Should make great progress on your next cycle


Not lean yet mate, because of injury my progress hasn't been great last few months tbh but hopefully over the worst of that so its all go from here really

Have been up to 235lbs lol. Wasn't pretty though.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Not lean yet mate, because of injury my progress hasn't been great last few months tbh but hopefully over the worst of that so its all go from here really
> 
> Have been up to 235lbs lol. Wasn't pretty though.


I hear you,my 15st was fcuking awful!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. I'm fvcked! Everything has doms from last two sessions and todays will kick in tomorrow and finish me off lol.

This morning

Meadows row - first go at these maxed at [email protected] on bar

Wide grip tbar rows

Rack pulls Superset with chin ups

Standing db curls

Barbell curls

Db hammer curls

Db shrugs

Hyper extensions

Lots of volume. Took me 90 mins to get through as first run through so quite a few warm up sets to gauge weight. Took steady on racks but really liked them. Maxed at 150kg which felt fine and was happy with that under circumstances. Weight should fly up on those I reckon.

Awesome routine Paul has put together really enjoyable and bastard hard.


----------



## Richie186

Looks great mate. I'll google meadows row as I haven't heard of this. Doms should be fairly sweet tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Looks great mate. I'll google meadows row as I haven't heard of this. Doms should be fairly sweet tomorrow.


They are great mate, I did them on an oly bar using the floor attachment thing as our tbar machine doesn't have a long enough spindle to get enough plates on and leave room for your hand lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good day again today, everything nailed including my legs and back lol. Bed needed. Early start again for cv.

Laters taters


----------



## Ginger Ben

Frosty here, first one this winter I think. Dog walk now back in time for cv at 8ish when gym opens then food, shower, more food and drive to Devon!

Keeping diet tight today although out most of middle part of day. Will have to improvise a healthy lunch but all other meals will be as they should be.

Tomorrow is cheat window. Making the "ultimate macaroni and cheese" for dinner. Has big lumps of slow cooked gammon through it... 

Have a good one all


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Frosty here, first one this winter I think. Dog walk now back in time for cv at 8ish when gym opens then food, shower, more food and drive to Devon!
> 
> Keeping diet tight today although out most of middle part of day. Will have to improvise a healthy lunch but all other meals will be as they should be.
> 
> Tomorrow is cheat window. Making the "ultimate macaroni and cheese" for dinner. Has big lumps of slow cooked gammon through it...
> 
> Morning mate. Odd flurry of snow up here this morning but warming up now.
> 
> Macaroni cheese with gammon!!! Sounds immense!
> 
> Have a good one all


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dog walk done, fasted cv done, meal 1 done, meal 2 being eaten. Chilli con carne at 9:45 am lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Knackered. 5 hours driving today but worth it to see my great friends and meet my new god daughter for the first time! Honoured to be deemed suitable 

Great day and nailed all food too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Fasted cv done and threw in some abs too. Cheat window today, please excuse me as my sausage sarnie is ready


----------



## Goosh

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Fasted cv done and threw in some abs too. Cheat window today, please excuse me as my sausage sarnie is ready


****er  Really want a sausage sandwich now, slathered in HP sauce


----------



## Keeks

Goosh said:


> ****er  Really want a sausage sandwich now, slathered in HP sauce


X 2! :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Better not mention the Chinese for dinner then....?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Better not mention the Chinese for dinner then....?


 mg: See you in a week, then I'll be back with my own food talk.  Hope it was good.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> mg: See you in a week, then I'll be back with my own food talk.  Hope it was good.


That was damn good sorry :innocent:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can't wait to get to the gym this week, got my base set now after first week on new program so now it's time to smash every previous session


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> That was damn good sorry :innocent:


Can't believe I'm going to ask this but what did you have? I really don't know why I do it but just can't stop looking at food pics and talking about food, and it's torture but I can't stop, lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Can't believe I'm going to ask this but what did you have? I really don't know why I do it but just can't stop looking at food pics and talking about food, and it's torture but I can't stop, lol.


Morning cheeks, was Singapore chow mein and sezchwan (sp?) king prawns


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, push session done and I'm obliterated!

All exercises either up on weight and or reps on last week as pushed to max today as knew what I was doing and injury appears to have gone!!!

Machine press maxed at [email protected] stack

Inc smith press maxed at [email protected] on bar

Flat db press maxed at [email protected]'s

Pec Dec no idea

Db Lat raises [email protected]'s

Rear delt killers - loads at not a lot

Uw ohp [email protected]

Rope press downs can't remember

Dips at +10kg killed!

Oh tri press lots at not a lot lol

Totally ruined and loved it


----------



## Redbeard85

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, push session done and I'm obliterated!
> 
> All exercises either up on weight and or reps on last week as pushed to max today as knew what I was doing and injury appears to have gone!!!
> 
> Machine press maxed at [email protected] stack
> 
> Inc smith press maxed at [email protected] on bar
> 
> Flat db press maxed at [email protected]'s
> 
> Pec Dec no idea
> 
> Db Lat raises [email protected]'s
> 
> Rear delt killers - loads at not a lot
> 
> Uw ohp [email protected]
> 
> Rope press downs can't remember
> 
> Dips at +10kg killed!
> 
> Oh tri press lots at not a lot lol
> 
> Totally ruined and loved it


Looks good mate, you must love your weatabix! Get a note pad and pen :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

lee85 said:


> Looks good mate, you must love your weatabix! Get a note pad and pen :lol:


Cheers mate, I write it all down at the time in a logbook just cba to look it up to note down in here lol


----------



## Redbeard85

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, I write it all down at the time in a logbook just cba to look it up to note down in here lol


Don't blame you mate, you've already been up and trained at stupid o'clock! :laugh: You'll be hitting those 50's on the flat DB press soon enough :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

lee85 said:


> Don't blame you mate, you've already been up and trained at stupid o'clock! :laugh: You'll be hitting those 50's on the flat DB press soon enough :thumb:


Should be mate PB is the 62.5's for 5 but was on a lot of gear then


----------



## Ginger Ben

IN BIGGER NEWS WORTHY OF CAPITAL LETTERS......I'M GOING TO BE A DADDY!       :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Just had 3 month scan and all is well and baby due at end of May


----------



## Redbeard85

Ginger Ben said:


> IN BIGGER NEWS WORTHY OF CAPITAL LETTERS......I'M GOING TO BE A DADDY!       :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Just had 3 month scan and all is well and baby due at end of May


OOFT!! Your first one mate? Very awesome!! Congrats to you and family :thumb: :beer:

Yeah man, the gear is good for those PB's, I want my 42's for flys back, but that not going happen any time soon lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

lee85 said:


> OOFT!! Your first one mate? Very awesome!! Congrats to you and family :thumb: :beer:
> 
> Yeah man, the gear is good for those PB's, I want my 42's for flys back, but that not going happen any time soon lol!


Thanks Lee, yes first one mate :scared:

Been dieting since then so all lifts gone to rat sh1t but on way back up again now


----------



## Redbeard85

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks Lee, yes first one mate :scared:
> 
> Been dieting since then so all lifts gone to rat sh1t but on way back up again now


You're alright mate, you'll do great. Just put in the same passion and love you have training and it'll be fine. I've got 4boys myself, you'll love it!

You still on the gear or going natty for a while now? I'm the same mate, stopped training since March and back 3 weeks now, it's a slow process but muscle memory will get you back there in no time :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

OMG!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:

That's ace, well chuffed for you! :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

lee85 said:


> You're alright mate, you'll do great. Just put in the same passion and love you have training and it'll be fine. I've got 4boys myself, you'll love it!
> 
> You still on the gear or going natty for a while now? I'm the same mate, stopped training since March and back 3 weeks now, it's a slow process but muscle memory will get you back there in no time :thumb:


Thanks mate. Natty at the moment, have been since March and had sciatica for 4 months so progress been v slow if any tbh.

I'm working with pscarb though so won't take long to get back in to shape as diet and training are all spot on.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> OMG!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:
> 
> That's ace, well chuffed for you! :thumb: :bounce:


Thank you!


----------



## Redbeard85

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate. Natty at the moment, have been since March and had sciatica for 4 months so progress been v slow if any tbh.
> 
> I'm working with pscarb though so won't take long to get back in to shape as diet and training are all spot on.


Damn man! How's the sciatica doing? F*ck it, slow or fast, progress is progress mate...just look in the mirror less :thumb:

Good man, no worries then mate for you getting where you want to be, is he still a mod on here?


----------



## Ginger Ben

lee85 said:


> Damn man! How's the sciatica doing? F*ck it, slow or fast, progress is progress mate...just look in the mirror less :thumb:
> 
> Good man, no worries then mate for you getting where you want to be, is he still a mod on here?


It's more or less gone now I think mate, still taking it steady on lifts that engage glutes and hams a lot but everything else I can do fine again now. Slowed me down a lot but hopefully should make some decent strides forward now.

Yes he is


----------



## Redbeard85

Ginger Ben said:


> It's more or less gone now I think mate, still taking it steady on lifts that engage glutes and hams a lot but everything else I can do fine again now. Slowed me down a lot but hopefully should make some decent strides forward now.
> 
> Yes he is


That's good to hear mate, you should do some lower back stretches every second day to help. I have lower problems for ages until I started stretching specifically lower back, although it was nothing like sciatica, but it could help prevent it I imagine...if not, ignore the idiot lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

lee85 said:


> That's good to hear mate, you should do some lower back stretches every second day to help. I have lower problems for ages until I started stretching specifically lower back, although it was nothing like sciatica, but it could help prevent it I imagine...if not, ignore the idiot lol.


lol no that's good advice mate, got a load of stretches from physio that I do and I'm still having weekly acupuncture on it until it has totally fvcked off so with a bit of luck I'm on top of it now but still being careful noto to do anything to set myself back as that will seriously fvck me off lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

congrats brother!!!!!!! :beer:

the fun begins


----------



## JANIKvonD

ps- note i read back more than 2 posts


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> congrats brother!!!!!!! :beer:
> 
> the fun begins





JANIKvonD said:


> ps- note i read back more than 2 posts


Thanks mate and yes I did notice :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Ginger Ben said:


> lol no that's good advice mate, got a load of stretches from physio that I do and I'm still having weekly acupuncture on it until it has totally fvcked off so with a bit of luck I'm on top of it now but still being careful noto to do anything to set myself back as that will seriously fvck me off lol


Acupuncture? That needle stuff actually works? I was told recently to try it myself, but don't like the idea of some sadistic bas*ard sticking needles in me :lol: . You'll probably need to know your limits for a long time mate or for the rest of your training. It's certainly something I can imagine you wouldn't want back again


----------



## Ginger Ben

lee85 said:


> Acupuncture? That needle stuff actually works? I was told recently to try it myself, but don't like the idea of some sadistic bas*ard sticking needles in me :lol: . You'll probably need to know your limits for a long time mate or for the rest of your training. It's certainly something I can imagine you wouldn't want back again


Yes mate, it works very well. It depends on the problem and how the person responds to it but for me it's made a big difference.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate, it works very well. It depends on the problem and how the person responds to it but for me it's made a big difference.


Another vote for acupuncture, can work wonders! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Congrats Benji. Enjoy it mate:thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> IN BIGGER NEWS WORTHY OF CAPITAL LETTERS......I'M GOING TO BE A DADDY!       :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Just had 3 month scan and all is well and baby due at end of May


I'm the Dad though, just so people are aware. Ben fires blanks and paid me to do the deed for him, like a stud dog!

Your welcome mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I'm the Dad though, just so people are aware. Ben fires blanks and paid me to do the deed for him, like a stud dog!
> 
> Your welcome mate.


We needed to hire a cock and you were the biggest one I knew


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> We needed to hire a cock and you were the biggest one I knew


With my genetics mate he/she will be outlifting you before his/her first birthday!


----------



## Breda

Fukin el Ben

Many congratulations mate. Best thing that cud eva happen to you

Wish Mrs Ben a smooth pregnancy

Chuffed for you mate well done


----------



## Richie186

Congratulations mate, really chuffed for you both.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fukin el Ben
> 
> Many congratulations mate. Best thing that cud eva happen to you
> 
> Wish Mrs Ben a smooth pregnancy
> 
> Chuffed for you mate well done


Thanks mate, very exciting stuff!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Congratulations mate, really chuffed for you both.


Cheers Richie, just a 6 month wait now! lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers Richie, just a 6 month wait now! lol


6 month monster bulking cycle! GOGO


----------



## flinty90

Congrats mate. No need for the knackers now bro. Get on and stay on lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Congrats mate. No need for the knackers now bro. Get on and stay on lol...


Haha thanks mate, might want a second so can't do that just yet.

Was sort of hoping for twins lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha thanks mate, might want a second so can't do that just yet.
> 
> Was sort of hoping for twins lol


Wtf dont be getting fooled by that oh two are easier to manage blollocks lol there not at all just twice the fcukin trouble lol

And if you insist on bieng a chimp and having two have them close together bro lol.. Trust me


----------



## Richie186

Besides, the child benefit isn't much more for the second. Stick at one mate, more profitable. Now go and jab.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sound advice all round lol


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Congratulations mate, really chuffed for you both.


I love the smell of sick and poo in the morning air,mate,,,,very big congrats on this one,i suppose this means Ginger power will be multiplied even further ,will look kinda like a little Ginger bread man I suppose:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I love the smell of sick and poo in the morning air,mate,,,,very big congrats on this one,i suppose this means Ginger power will be multiplied even further ,will look kinda like a little Ginger bread man I suppose:thumb:


Thanks Tom, no ginger on the Mrs side of family so in theory we should escape that curse this time lol


----------



## TELBOR

Still haven't received that cheque for the semen I posted 12 weeks ago....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Still haven't received that cheque for the semen I posted 12 weeks ago....


Was all dead on arrival.....tren


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was all dead on arrival.....tren


It was the cats sperm.... The cat is now dead :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It was the cats sperm.... The cat is now dead :lol:


Lol, good, grumpy [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, good, grumpy [email protected]


Don't tell Barny, he'll neg me


----------



## sxbarnes

Barny?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, cv done and just waiting for wife to get stuff from Tesco.

Why do they put a greggs and a pasty stall right outside the gym?? God the smell is good lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Barny?


Skeletor impersonator, got banned the numpty. Was a good lad too


----------



## sxbarnes

Definitely not me then! 

Oh the guy from Reading! :cursing:


----------



## Redbeard85

Greggs and a pastry stall?! F*cking bastards! :2guns:


----------



## Ginger Ben

All food nailed so far today. Out tonight in hammersmith for the children in need charity gig thing. Should be good fun. Means meal 5 will be off plan as will be out but will keep it as sensible as possible.

Line up looks good, Gary barlow, Robbie, kings of leon, rizzle kicks, bastille, little mix and Barry Manilow!!! Pmsl


----------



## Redbeard85

Ginger Ben said:


> All food nailed so far today. Out tonight in hammersmith for the children in need charity gig thing. Should be good fun. Means meal 5 will be off plan as will be out but will keep it as sensible as possible.
> 
> Line up looks good, Gary barlow, Robbie, kings of leon, rizzle kicks, bastille, little mix and Barry Manilow!!! Pmsl


Robbie is quite good, I'm a mental/rock fan and enjoy listening to Swing When You're Winning...I can't tell my best mate, he would frown upon this! :lol:

Have a great night mate :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

lee85 said:


> Robbie is quite good, I'm a mental/rock fan and enjoy listening to Swing When You're Winning...I can't tell my best mate, he would frown upon this! :lol:
> 
> Have a great night mate :thumb:


Me too mate, not a pop fan generally but should be a good night I reckon.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, had a good night at the concert highlight had to be Barry Manilow doing Could It Be Magic when Robbie and Gary came out and joined him, hilarious.

Knackered but heading off now to do legs like a trooper


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs battered and so am I lol

Seated ham curls - weight upped

Leg press - small increase still steady

Walking lunges - didn't fall over!

Leg extn - big increase in weights here

Squats - weight up here. Max set was [email protected] light I know but heavy enough at the moment. Pleased with how it felt.

DB Sldl - 5kg increase on each db from last week up to 45's now felt good

Seated calf raises - up to 75kg

Standing free bar calf raises up to 140kg

Felt really solid again today, no issues with sciatica but still erring on side of caution with leg press and squats for a few more weeks to be sure.

Acupuncture at 1 today and got 2 more booked in after that. Hopefully that will see it off but happy to keep going if needed as is definitely helping.

Pwo meal in and I can conform that chocolate orange shreddies are immense!!


----------



## Sweat

Spot on Benjamin, everything is going well. Keep up the momentum!


----------



## Redbeard85

Nice mate, increases in weight is what we want  ...good to see the sciatica didn't play up.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Spot on Benjamin, everything is going well. Keep up the momentum!





lee85 said:


> Nice mate, increases in weight is what we want  ...good to see the sciatica didn't play up.


Cheers guys, yep all seems to be on track again which is great. I'm happy to let legs get stronger in their own time, it's tempting to push it balls out now but a set back really would be bad news so I'll keep doing what I'm doing and should be ok.


----------



## Redbeard85

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers guys, yep all seems to be on track again which is great. I'm happy to let legs get stronger in their own time, it's tempting to push it balls out now but a set back really would be bad news so I'll keep doing what I'm doing and should be ok.


Good man, just keep doing what you're doing and the rest will come in time :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice one Ben. Looks like its all coming back. :thumb:

Chocolate Orange Shreddies?? What have I been missing?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one Ben. Looks like its all coming back. :thumb:
> 
> Chocolate Orange Shreddies?? What have I been missing?


Thanks mate, yes feels good at the moment, early days but I'm happy at the moment 

They are bloody awesome! Limited edition though I think (or so it says anyway) so stock up now! I'm going to get a couple more boxes in as they only last 5 days lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cardio time, will do a bit of abs too I think.


----------



## Alex_Tait

Do you train at the sports centre?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Alex_Tait said:


> Do you train at the sports centre?


Yes mate, first thing usually. You?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cardio time, will do a bit of abs too I think.


Abbbbbbdominalssss in bits?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Abbbbbbdominalssss in bits?


Was good mate, did dragon flags - they are fvcking hard! russian twists and some side bends :lol: up to 35kg for 12 on those now.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Was good mate, did dragon flags - they are fvcking hard! russian twists and some side bends :lol: up to 35kg for 12 on those now.


Chasing me on the side bends! Haha.

Those dragon flags are ace, will throw them in on 2nd abs session on saturday.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Chasing me on the side bends! Haha.
> 
> Those dragon flags are ace, will throw them in on 2nd abs session on saturday.


Haha it's all about competitive side bend action! 

I'm just doing negatives at the moment, full ones are possible but after 2 they get really shakey lol


----------



## Alex_Tait

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate, first thing usually. You?


Mon Weds Fri 6pm. I thought I was the only one from the sports centre who posts online


----------



## flinty90

stalker alert


----------



## Ginger Ben

Alex_Tait said:


> Mon Weds Fri 6pm. I thought I was the only one from the sports centre who posts online


Nice one well if you're ever there around 7am I'll be about


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> stalker alert


Lol, jelly


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, jelly


im not jelly i have my own @R0BLET


----------



## Ginger Ben

Doms update - legs hurt, a lot....lol

Back, bis and traps tomorrow morning, can't wait, best session for me this one.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Doms update - legs hurt, a lot....lol
> 
> Back, bis and traps tomorrow morning, can't wait, best session for me this one.


Yeah, I've still got Leg doms from Monday, mind you I nearly killed myself doing them....

Couldn't find those Shreddies so went for Lion Bar instead


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all, Lion cereal looks imense, I have been tempted before and with Krave too - might try that next 

Just been nosing round the usual furniture / sofa shops looking for a sofa bed. Rock and roll here on a Thursday night! Decided that as we are pretty much going to lose both our spare bedrooms when the baby arrives (home office and nursery) we need a sofa bed in the living room for when parents or friends come to stay. What a ball ache that process is. None the wiser and didn't really see any that we liked that would fit or were comfy. Seems there is a compromise with all sofas either price, size, comfort, shape etc. The ideal one doesn't exist. Back to searching online.


----------



## sxbarnes

A couple of mates work here....

http://www.strictlybedsandbunks.co.uk/index.php

Dunno if its any good or not though....


----------



## Sweat

sxbarnes said:


> Yeah, I've still got Leg doms from Monday, mind you I nearly killed myself doing them....
> 
> Couldn't find those Shreddies so went for Lion Bar instead
> View attachment 140269
> View attachment 140269





Keeks said:


> Cereal crazy today.....
> 
> View attachment 140277
> View attachment 140278
> 
> 
> And I couldn't find the choc orange shreddies either, think Ben's bought up all stock of them! :sneaky2:


Stop linking all this cereal!!!!

Every fricking journal I go in there is cereal talk!!! 

Sweat goes to count out 10 almonds and 200g chicken... wayyyy better than cereal!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> A couple of mates work here....
> 
> http://www.strictlybedsandbunks.co.uk/index.php
> 
> Dunno if its any good or not though....


Cheers will take a look


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back attack!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Todays session.

Meadows row up to [email protected]

Tbar rows up to [email protected]

Rack pulls up to [email protected]

Superset with chins up to [email protected]+10kg

Standing db curls up to [email protected]

Bb curls up to [email protected] on bar

Db hammers up to [email protected]

Db shrugs with 40kg dbs

Hypers with 10kg added

Awesome session, smashed last weeks weights as felt more comfortable with glute/leg issue as feels even better this week.

Rack pulls are still slowly slowly and I'm doing them from right on the knee rather than just below. Will lower bar and work weight back up once I'm fully happy with leg issue.

Food in, now shower and more food


----------



## Ginger Ben

That session really kicked the sh1t out of me, nearly went down on a dog walk just now lol. Time for food I think!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> That session really kicked the sh1t out of me, nearly went down on a dog walk just now lol. Time for food I think!


Eeeek, well maybe go and attack the hoard of choc orange shreddies you've got hidden! That might make you feel better! :sneaky2:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Eeeek, well maybe go and attack the hoard of choc orange shreddies you've got hidden! That might make you feel better! :sneaky2:


What are these chocolate orange shreddies you speak of.....?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Eeeek, well maybe go and attack the hoard of choc orange shreddies you've got hidden! That might make you feel better! :sneaky2:


Emergency banana and sugar free red bull lol. Think went a bit hypo tbh not good


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> What are these chocolate orange shreddies you speak of.....?


Ben's basically imagined that you can get chocolate orange shreddies, then put the idea in everyone's head, even drew a packet to say they were real but as yet, no one can find them in the shops.


----------



## sxbarnes

Amazon have them but I'm not paying £7!!!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nestle-Coco-Orange-Shreddies-500G/dp/B00BHFAWHI

BTW Lion Bar cereal looks like cat food at first, but is niiiiiiiiiiiice! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What are these chocolate orange shreddies you speak of.....?


Sainos I think had them. It did say limited edition so might have gone. Hope not though as they are immense


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Amazon have them but I'm not paying £7!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nestle-Coco-Orange-Shreddies-500G/dp/B00BHFAWHI
> 
> BTW Lion Bar cereal looks like cat food at first, but is niiiiiiiiiiiice! :thumb:


Fvck should have got more!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Amazon have them but I'm not paying £7!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nestle-Coco-Orange-Shreddies-500G/dp/B00BHFAWHI
> 
> BTW Lion Bar cereal looks like cat food at first, but is niiiiiiiiiiiice! :thumb:


Fùck that!!

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, had a good weekend and cv done this morning. Cv plan moved on to HIIT now so be good to see how that effects things over next few weeks. Quite enjoy it once im there just need to get my ass out of bed in the cold!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, had a good weekend and cv done this morning. Cv plan moved on to HIIT now so be good to see how that effects things over next few weeks. Quite enjoy it once im there just need to get my ass out of bed in the cold!


And it's getting colder this week, enjoy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> And it's getting colder this week, enjoy


lol I know, I jump out of bed for weights days just need to learn to love the cardio as much. I like it when I'm there though as just like being in the gym so that makes me go.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol I know, I jump out of bed for weights days just need to learn to love the cardio as much. I like it when I'm there though as just like being in the gym so that makes me go.


I may do some cardio next year :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> And it's getting colder this week, enjoy


Gonna snow this week! :thumbdown:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Gonna snow this week! :thumbdown:


Yeah saw that!! Best not.


----------



## sxbarnes

I enjoyed doing HIIT cardio during the summer, but can't be ****d at the mo. Its not that I have far to go , the treadmill is downstairs!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I enjoyed doing HIIT cardio during the summer, but can't be ****d at the mo. Its not that I have far to go , the treadmill is downstairs!


That's like saying you don't want to have sex with the missus as she's upstairs


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> That's like saying you don't want to have sex with the missus as she's upstairs


Haha. I think that HIIT cardio is overrated then! :thumb:

Anyway, better today. Back Bis Abs Obs done:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dusty in here...

Legs are in tatters from Wednesday but off for cardio again. Moved pull session to tomorrow as got to head to London for lunch meeting today, steak I think


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Benjamin!!! Wondered what was going on in here!

How's training/injuries etc? Hope all good.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ginger Benjamin!!! Wondered what was going on in here!
> 
> How's training/injuries etc? Hope all good.


I'm all good thanks just couldn't be ar5ed with updating last couple of weeks or so

Still training hard and trying my best with diet.

Not working with Paul anymore so going solo for now. Nothing bad happened just didn't feel I could make the most of it at the moment as business is busy and obviously got the baby on the way.

Just done fasted cardio and abs this morning. 550 cals burnt and smashed leg raises and Russian twists.


----------



## Keeks

Cool, good stuff! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Ey up mucka, just popping in to say hello

Training still going well?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Ey up mucka, just popping in to say hello
> 
> Training still going well?


Hey mate, yep going well thanks. Even enjoying cardio at the moment!?! Who knew that could happen :lol:

How's you?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey mate, yep going well thanks. Even enjoying cardio at the moment!?! Who knew that could happen :lol:
> 
> How's you?


Spot on pal, aye im just plodding on still just about to get back on gear so hopefully it should help.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Spot on pal, aye im just plodding on still just about to get back on gear so hopefully it should help.


Sounds good mate. Slipped on to a cheeky cycle myself lol so looking forward to seeing what that brings.

Goals have changed for me and I'm after decent size, acceptable condition and decent strength. Not chasing really lean anymore as just doesn't fit in to my life lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Push session tomorrow morning so looking forward to that.

Going to try guillotine presses to see if get a good feeling in upper part of chest as it needs bringing up severely.

Plan is

Inc cybex press - plate loaded machine

Guillotine press in smith flat bench

Seated cable flys Superset with

Stretch pressups

Smith shoulder press

Db Lat raises - run the rack

Rear delt cable flys

Dips

Tri isolation of some sort

Shrugs


----------



## Sambuca

Ginger Ben said:


> Push session tomorrow morning so looking forward to that.
> 
> Going to try guillotine presses to see if get a good feeling in upper part of chest as it needs bringing up severely.
> 
> Plan is
> 
> Inc cybex press - plate loaded machine
> 
> Guillotine press in smith flat bench
> 
> Seated cable flys Superset with
> 
> Stretch pressups
> 
> Smith shoulder press
> 
> Db Lat raises - run the rack
> 
> Rear delt cable flys
> 
> Dips
> 
> Tri isolation of some sort
> 
> Shrugs


Looks a good solid workout. Get your form right and should annihilate all of chest with that


----------



## TELBOR

You should be in absolute bits after that tomorrow!

:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> Looks a good solid workout. Get your form right and should annihilate all of chest with that


Cheers yep chest and delts ruined is the plan. Tris will get some attetiom at the end but get battered all through anyway.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You should be in absolute bits after that tomorrow!
> 
> :beer:


Got to make use of weekends carbs!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got to make use of weekends carbs!!


Aka Pizza Hut


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Aka Pizza Hut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pb time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great push session this morning, made up for average pull session on Saturday

Inc cybex plate loaded chest press - up to [email protected] PB - then drop set from there

Guillotine Press, flat bench on smith - up to [email protected] on bar 3 second negs -hit spot, burnt upper chest nicely, will continue with these

Inc bench cable flys - up to [email protected] plates (don't know weight, assume 5kg each) again slow negs and squeeze at peak contraction - chest blown up

DB Lat Raises - run rack - First set - 10/10, 10/12.5, 10/15, 4/17.5, 6/15, 8/12.5, 8/10. Second set - 10/10, 6/12.5, 4+partials/15, partials only/17, p/15, p/12.5, p/10

BNP to top of head on smith - [email protected] on bar, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] - weak on this, will do shoulders first next time as pb is 110 on this

Rear Delt Cable Flys - [email protected], [email protected] pb lol, [email protected], [email protected]

Dips - up to [email protected]+25kg

Shrugs - up to [email protected] with 3 sec squeeze

Enjoyed that, great pump, felt farked by the end of it and hit the spot well. Delts need work so will do shoulders first next session, then chest and tris to finish. Good to mix things up I think otherwise I develop weaknesses as never hit some muscles when fresh so always going to lag a bit.

CV tomorrow - going for 15 mins HIIT on either Xtrainer or Spinning bike, Legs Wednesday


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Great push session this morning, made up for average pull session on Saturday
> 
> Inc cybex plate loaded chest press - up to [email protected] PB - then drop set from there
> 
> Guillotine Press, flat bench on smith - up to [email protected] on bar 3 second negs -hit spot, burnt upper chest nicely, will continue with these
> 
> Inc bench cable flys - up to [email protected] plates (don't know weight, assume 5kg each) again slow negs and squeeze at peak contraction - chest blown up
> 
> DB Lat Raises - run rack - First set - 10/10, 10/12.5, 10/15, 4/17.5, 6/15, 8/12.5, 8/10. Second set - 10/10, 6/12.5, 4+partials/15, partials only/17, p/15, p/12.5, p/10
> 
> BNP to top of head on smith - [email protected] on bar, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] - weak on this, will do shoulders first next time as pb is 110 on this
> 
> Rear Delt Cable Flys - [email protected], [email protected] pb lol, [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Dips - up to [email protected]+25kg
> 
> Shrugs - up to [email protected] with 3 sec squeeze
> 
> Enjoyed that, great pump, felt farked by the end of it and hit the spot well. Delts need work so will do shoulders first next session, then chest and tris to finish. Good to mix things up I think otherwise I develop weaknesses as never hit some muscles when fresh so always going to lag a bit.
> 
> CV tomorrow - going for 15 mins HIIT on either Xtrainer or Spinning bike, Legs Wednesday


Great stuff buddy, pleased to see everything steaming ahead! Monster Ben incoming!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great stuff buddy, pleased to see everything steaming ahead! Monster Ben incoming!


Thanks mate, feeling quite relaxed about it all for a change and enjoying it which is the most important thing!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate. Slipped on to a cheeky cycle myself lol so looking forward to seeing what that brings.
> 
> Goals have changed for me and I'm after decent size, acceptable condition and decent strength. Not chasing really lean anymore as just doesn't fit in to my life lol.


Good stuff. What sort of weight you after? Always thought about 17 stone is a good size


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Good stuff. What sort of weight you after? Always thought about 17 stone is a good size


17 stone at acceptable (around 12%) body fat for me would be great but involves a lot of eating! I think 15 1/2 to 16 would be more realistic for me. I'm 15 2 now but not as lean as I'd like yet.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> 17 stone at acceptable (around 12%) body fat for me would be great but involves a lot of eating! I think 15 1/2 to 16 would be more realistic for me. I'm 15 2 now but not as lean as I'd like yet.


Lean bulky then! You're doing cardio aint ya?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Lean bulky then! You're doing cardio aint ya?


Haha yeah exactly, I don't want 17 stone of mess lol,done that before and it looks sh1t imo.

Yes mate - 3/4 times a week so should keep bf under control, the tren ace will help too :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yeah exactly, I don't want 17 stone of mess lol,done that before and it looks sh1t imo.
> 
> Yes mate - 3/4 times a week so should keep bf under control, the tren ace will help too :whistling:


Good stuff. I should hit 17st around Feb time on this bulk, but I need the cardio to stop the excess fat,,,


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Good stuff. I should hit 17st around Feb time on this bulk, but I need the cardio to stop the excess fat,,,


Get stuck in mate, I actually enjoy it now tbh. I've been doing 30-35 mins fairly hard steady state on the xtrainer recently (aiming for 500 cals) but from tomorrow I'm going to alternate between that and some form of HIIT, either bike sprints or xtrainer intervals. 5 min warm up, 15 min hiit and 5 min cool down. Throw in some abs after all cardio sessions too as I don't have time to train them after any of weights sessions.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Get stuck in mate, I actually enjoy it now tbh. I've been doing 30-35 mins fairly hard steady state on the xtrainer recently (aiming for 500 cals) but from tomorrow I'm going to alternate between that and some form of HIIT, either bike sprints or xtrainer intervals. 5 min warm up, 15 min hiit and 5 min cool down. Throw in some abs after all cardio sessions too as I don't have time to train them after any of weights sessions.


I enjoy the HIIT more than standard cardio. I'm much more out of breath which shows how unfit I am. struggling to get back in there after the man flu I had for 30mins a day a few non gym days a week


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> I enjoy the HIIT more than standard cardio. I'm much more out of breath which shows how unfit I am. struggling to get back in there after the man flu I had for 30mins a day a few non gym days a week


HIIT done properly should ruin you mate, that's good. Doesn't matter how fit somebody is because you are working to your maximum, whatever that might be. Beauty of HIIT really. Works well too for fat burning. I like an eca about 30 mins pre cardio lol, makes it fly by :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> HIIT done properly should ruin you mate, that's good. Doesn't matter how fit somebody is because you are working to your maximum, whatever that might be. Beauty of HIIT really. Works well too for fat burning. I like an eca about 30 mins pre cardio lol, makes it fly by :lol:


Good it does! Haha. What ECA do you use?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Good it does! Haha. What ECA do you use?


I've got some dhacks left but will run out soon. Need to get some more soon or just get some good eph and make my own.


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely session Benjamin :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I've got some dhacks left but will run out soon. Need to get some more soon or just get some good eph and make my own.


Last Eph I got was sh1t and wasn't that impressed with dhacks Eph either, loved the other products though.

Let me know when you find good Eph (cba getting chesteze), or better still buy me some for Xmas...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Last Eph I got was sh1t and wasn't that impressed with dhacks Eph either, loved the other products though.
> 
> Let me know when you find good Eph (cba getting chesteze), or better still buy me some for Xmas...


I like the dhacks tbh. Your stim sensitivity is probably so fvcked that you wouldn't get a buzz off crack lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lovely session Benjamin :beer:


Twas mate thanks. Legs Wednesday. Might go 20x5 on squats with 100kg.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Twas mate thanks. Legs Wednesday. Might go 20x5 on squats with 100kg.


Hi rep squats will get you puking mate! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Hi rep squats will get you puking mate! :thumb:


Haha I know!

I'm copying @Sweat who copied @loganator and trying it to see how it goes but with girly weight as still don't trust back/leg 100% yet.

Will do some ham and quad stuff first to get properly warm then crack on.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha I know!
> 
> I'm copying @Sweat who copied @loganator and trying it to see how it goes but with girly weight as still don't trust back/leg 100% yet.
> 
> Will do some ham and quad stuff first to get properly warm then crack on.


Good stuff. Did 24X90, 22x100 and 18x110kg last week. Aim is get to 30 then weight goes up 10kg. See how long it takes before I come up to a brick wall.


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Good stuff. Did 24X90, 22x100 and 18x110kg last week. Aim is get to 30 then weight goes up 10kg. See how long it takes before I come up to a brick wall.


Savage doms the next day I bet! That's the part I'm not looking forward to. Going to take the toilet off the wall if I fall on to it many more times lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Savage doms the next day I bet! That's the part I'm not looking forward to. Going to take the toilet off the wall if I fall on to it many more times lol


Haha.

Actually my doms weren't that bad last week. Dunno if the legs are getting used to it. Week 4 now


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I like the dhacks tbh. Your stim sensitivity is probably so fvcked that you wouldn't get a buzz off crack lol


I used to abuse them a bit but very moderate use now... just 2g coke pre legs...


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Haha.
> 
> Actually my doms weren't that bad last week. Dunno if the legs are getting used to it. Week 4 now


Not trying hard enough..... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all - 35 mins MISS done on xtrainer this morning 530 cals turned to sweat and heat :lol:

Did some abs too, Russian twists with 12.5kg db, c sit holds to failure, rotary ab machine for obliques and one quick set of db side bends to finish.

Legs tomorrow which should be good...... :scared:

Ham curls

Leg press

Squats - 20 sets of 5 at 100kg is plan

Leg extensions if anything left to give

DB SLDL

Calf raises - standing and seated

Hyper extensions


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Not trying hard enough..... :whistling:


Must be! :thumb: The legs definitely get used to it. week 5 of this now.

Squats today...

28x90kg

24x100kg

18x110kg

30x90kg should happen next week. Then already doing 24x100 so as first set that should be close to 30 too.

Might feel it when doing 110,120 and 130. Stay tuned!


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all - 35 mins MISS done on xtrainer this morning 530 cals turned to sweat and heat :lol:
> 
> Did some abs too, Russian twists with 12.5kg db, c sit holds to failure, rotary ab machine for obliques and one quick set of db side bends to finish.
> 
> Legs tomorrow which should be good...... :scared:
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> Leg press
> 
> Squats - 20 sets of 5 at 100kg is plan
> 
> Leg extensions if anything left to give
> 
> DB SLDL
> 
> Calf raises - standing and seated
> 
> Hyper extensions


Good luck with your sesh mate hope your back holds up ..... You can at least test the water with those weights .....

going for 150kg x100 today , funny enough my knee seems to be improving since squatting again , doms will be intense tomorrow again no doubt , hopefully the weight increase will not be too much for me as only really felt the last 5 sets last week and last 3 sets were the only challenge


----------



## loganator

Gutted just realised I left my glutamine in shanes bag and he's having a day off , I find it really makes a difference stamina wise pre workout


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Good luck with your sesh mate hope your back holds up ..... You can at least test the water with those weights .....
> 
> going for 150kg x100 today , funny enough my knee seems to be improving since squatting again , doms will be intense tomorrow again no doubt , hopefully the weight increase will not be too much for me as only really felt the last 5 sets last week and last 3 sets were the only challenge


Cheers mate, it went well. Got all reps at 100 - last few sets were only hard ones for me too. Could have probably done it at 110 but I'm being careful with squats at the moment so no need to rush!

Good luck for the 150 - that's proper weight for 100 reps!


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Gutted just realised I left my glutamine in shanes bag and he's having a day off , I find it really makes a difference stamina wise pre workout


That's interesting, what do you take it with? I use pwo and before bed with a shake and definitely helps reduce doms as I really notice difference if I don't use it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs this morning

Kneeling ham curl - single leg - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] left leg - [email protected] right leg

Plate loaded leg press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not balls out as this is what caused injury in first place! Felt ok though, will slowly increase

Squats - 20 sets of 5 @100kg. Got all reps, last 5 were tougher but again not balls out hard. Wasn't what I'd call easy but could do more weight.

Leg extn - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raises with varying foot position - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Deliberately did hams and leg press first today so that legs were pre-fatigued for squats. This serves two purposes for me, firstly legs are very well warmed up and already feeling it, secondly it makes me not go too heavy and risk the injury flaring up by thinking I can chuck loads of weight on but still get a good session in with lower weight.

Will be looking to gradually increase squatting weight moving forward and will do a mixture of these high rep sessions and lower volume, heavier sessions as things progress.


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Gutted just realised I left my glutamine in shanes bag and he's having a day off , I find it really makes a difference stamina wise pre workout


I find this too, just started using it on off chance once as had no BCAA but loads of l-glut so took 30g in my intra shake instead.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Legs this morning
> 
> Kneeling ham curl - single leg - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] left leg - [email protected] right leg
> 
> Plate loaded leg press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not balls out as this is what caused injury in first place! Felt ok though, will slowly increase
> 
> Squats - 20 sets of 5 @100kg. Got all reps, last 5 were tougher but again not balls out hard. Wasn't what I'd call easy but could do more weight.
> 
> Leg extn - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Seated calf raises with varying foot position - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Deliberately did hams and leg press first today so that legs were pre-fatigued for squats. This serves two purposes for me, firstly legs are very well warmed up and already feeling it, secondly it makes me not go too heavy and risk the injury flaring up by thinking I can chuck loads of weight on but still get a good session in with lower weight.
> 
> Will be looking to gradually increase squatting weight moving forward and will do a mixture of these high rep sessions and lower volume, heavier sessions as things progress.


good man


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Legs this morning
> 
> Kneeling ham curl - single leg - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] left leg - [email protected] right leg
> 
> Plate loaded leg press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not balls out as this is what caused injury in first place! Felt ok though, will slowly increase
> 
> Squats - 20 sets of 5 @100kg. Got all reps, last 5 were tougher but again not balls out hard. Wasn't what I'd call easy but could do more weight.
> 
> Leg extn - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Seated calf raises with varying foot position - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Deliberately did hams and leg press first today so that legs were pre-fatigued for squats. This serves two purposes for me, firstly legs are very well warmed up and already feeling it, secondly it makes me not go too heavy and risk the injury flaring up by thinking I can chuck loads of weight on but still get a good session in with lower weight.
> 
> Will be looking to gradually increase squatting weight moving forward and will do a mixture of these high rep sessions and lower volume, heavier sessions as things progress.


Nice one Ben. Thats a good base for moving on. 100x100kg sounds impressive too don't it? :thumb:

I might move leg press first too as I'm completely shagged after the squats for a good 10 mins. Nice one lads about the glutimine with chuck that in too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one Ben. Thats a good base for moving on. 100x100kg sounds impressive too don't it? :thumb:
> 
> I might move leg press first too as I'm completely shagged after the squats for a good 10 mins. Nice one lads about the glutimine with chuck that in too.


Cheers mate. It makes sense for me ultimately I want to build a decent set of legs, not the biggest squat I can so doing it this way seems to work so far.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate. It makes sense for me ultimately I want to build a decent set of legs, not the biggest squat I can so doing it this way seems to work so far.


yeah a leg workout that completely kills you without too heavy a weight, so knees are ok


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate. It makes sense for me ultimately I want to build a decent set of legs, not the biggest squat I can so doing it this way seems to work so far.


I also really like pre fatiguing before squats but on the flipside I have this little devil sat on shoulder telling me "you're squat is crud when you're fresh, nevermind when pre fatigued!", haha, I ignore him now though and try growing the pins.

Ultimately want a 225kg Squat at 90kg, that would be awesome. PB is 200 for 3 at 95kg, so some work to do.


----------



## sxbarnes

How's those doms Benjamin? I'm on day 2 of walk like a cripple:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> How's those doms Benjamin? I'm on day 2 of walk like a cripple:thumb:


Was fine first thing, starting to kick in more now though, tomorrow will be bad I think! Really is delayed for me lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Was fine first thing, starting to kick in more now though, tomorrow will be bad I think! Really is delayed for me lol


Yea last night wasn't too good. Stairs? No thanks. Haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all. Pull session tomorrow.

Chin ups 5x8-12

Meadows rows 4x10-6 pyramiding

Tbar rows 4x10-15 slow and squeezed

Rack pulls below knee so light to start, plenty of reps

Bicep shizz that bores me lol

Hypers


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening all. Pull session tomorrow.
> 
> Chin ups 5x8-12
> 
> Meadows rows 4x10-6 pyramiding
> 
> Tbar rows 4x10-15 slow and squeezed
> 
> Rack pulls below knee so light to start, plenty of reps
> 
> Bicep shizz that bores me lol
> 
> Hypers


Looks good. I'm back tomorrow too. Might do your slow t bars and the meadows


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening all. Pull session tomorrow.
> 
> Chin ups 5x8-12
> 
> Meadows rows 4x10-6 pyramiding
> 
> Tbar rows 4x10-15 slow and squeezed
> 
> Rack pulls below knee so light to start, plenty of reps
> 
> Bicep shizz that bores me lol
> 
> Hypers


Nice session mate, meadow rows are just awesome


----------



## sxbarnes

Galaxy said:


> Nice session mate, meadow rows are just awesome


My gym doesn't really have a machine for em. I can only think of doing t bar one handed????


----------



## Galaxy

sxbarnes said:


> My gym doesn't really have a machine for em. I can only think of doing t bar one handed????


Don't need a machine mate, i just wedge a barbell into a corner and do them like this


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Don't need a machine mate, i just wedge a barbell into a corner and do them like this


Thats what I do too. Although we have a tube bolted to floor that a bar slots in to which is cool


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea that's what we've got. Sorted


----------



## sxbarnes

That mountaindog has a good set of yt vids.....

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmSEdfW3LpEKyLiCDWBDdVQ


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Great session this morning.

Chin ups holding db between feet

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected]

Meadows rows

[email protected] on bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tbar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Really slow and hit lower lats hard

Rack pulls from below knee

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Felt fine but took steady

Short bar fat grip curls

[email protected] on bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db hammer curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superman cable curls

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected] on left arm

[email protected] on right arm

Hyperextensions

[email protected]

Chins

[email protected] to finish off


----------



## TELBOR

Nicely pumped I imagine


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nicely pumped I imagine


Yeah mate was good, arms looked huge which makes a nice change lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah mate was good, arms looked huge which makes a nice change lol


Pics of said huge guns?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Pics of said huge guns?


Nope, I don't take pics in the gym, only **** do that..... :whistling:


----------



## luther1

No sides like before Ben,dreams etc ok?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No sides like before Ben,dreams etc ok?


So far nothing bad at all mate, breathlessness is only thing


----------



## Ginger Ben

Off to do some cv and abs. Had no appetite last night so had some beef jerky and a shake for dinner lol. Still not really that hungry today either tbh. Hopefully cardio will give appetite a boost. Wonder if tbol or tren causing that? Either way still trying to recomp a bit so not worried about missing some calories yesterday.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> So far nothing bad at all mate, breathlessness is only thing


Cool. I had that on two of my cycles but didn't on the last one when I ran masteron. Might be coincidence that my body is used to tren now or that mast does have some kind of synergy with it


----------



## flinty90

morning ginger and @luther1 nice to see you too as it seems you lost my number my journal my entire bieng in your life :crying:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> morning ginger and @luther1 nice to see you too as it seems you lost my number my journal my entire bieng in your life :crying:


Have you still got a journal? Thought that place was just for work destination updates. Going to have a look in there now


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Have you still got a journal? Thought that place was just for work destination updates. Going to have a look in there now


get fcuked pr1ck


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just back from Xmas shopping. Not wise to do that straight from gym. Had a shower at gym and was roasting. Walking round shops sweating like a wrongun lol

Had to grab a rtd shake from h&b too as had a small hypo moment whoops.

Did an hour on xtrainer first thing with eca to help  830 cals burnt!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just back from Xmas shopping. Not wise to do that straight from gym. Had a shower at gym and was roasting. Walking round shops sweating like a wrongun lol
> 
> Had to grab a rtd shake from h&b too as had a small hypo moment whoops.
> 
> Did an hour on xtrainer first thing with eca to help  830 cals burnt!


Pmsl

How the fùck did you go hypo with intra and post workout carbs lol

Bet your jabbing the slin aren't you :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> How the fùck did you go hypo with intra and post workout carbs lol
> 
> Bet your jabbing the slin aren't you :lol:


Don't have them on cardio days mate just bcaas and eca pre wo 

Cardio is done fasted


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oats, peanut butter, butterscotch whey and cinnamon. Breakfast shake of champions 

214.6 lbs this morning, still holding condition pre cycle so hopefully that means its all good


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oats, peanut butter, butterscotch whey and cinnamon. Breakfast shake of champions
> 
> 214.6 lbs this morning, still holding condition pre cycle so hopefully that means its all good


Fat Fùck.

That is all


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Fat Fùck.
> 
> That is all


Haha. Wait I'm fatter than Ben! :cursing:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Oats, peanut butter, butterscotch whey and cinnamon. Breakfast shake of champions
> 
> 214.6 lbs this morning, still holding condition pre cycle so hopefully that means its all good


Fatteh, 2 to 3 lb heavier than me!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Fatteh, 2 to 3 lb heavier than me!


Better hair cut too


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Better hair cut too


(Post qouted from ROblet)... before even opened it I knew it would be along these lines! 

New haircut dropped me 7lb2oz!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> (Post qouted from ROblet)... before even opened it I knew it would be along these lines!
> 
> New haircut dropped me 7lb2oz!


I'll remember that if I ever decide to cut lol


----------



## Sambuca

Nice weights good


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Awesome session this morning, switched exercises around a bit and also just starting to feel strength increase from gear. Pump was great too so next few weeks should see some good progress just in time to pi55 it all away over Xmas  lol

Smith BNP - [email protected], [email protected] (rep pb), [email protected] (weight pb), [email protected] [email protected]

Decline BB bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - no spotter, easy 1 or 2 more on 110 and 115 with a helper

Dips - [email protected], [email protected]+15, [email protected]+25, [email protected]+25, [email protected]+25

Cybex incline chest press plate loaded - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - done really wide and really slowly for good deep stretch

Cable LAt Raises [email protected] plates, 11 left 9 right @4 plates, [email protected] plates

Rear Delt Cable Flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Single Arm Tri Pull downs with multi grip handle - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - very slow +ve and -ve

Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - 2 sec hold

Felt great, really solid form on everything, felt like I really hit delts and chest hard also tris were toast by the end of it. Was good to do the 3 main lifts first then follow up bits after. Might rotate the 3 main lifts each week and keep rest the same.


----------



## sxbarnes

Excellent lifts matey. That strength is going up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent lifts matey. That strength is going up!


Cheers mate, getting back to what I know it can be so that's all good. Once I can treat a 140 bench like my bitch I know it's back to a good level again lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, getting back to what I know it can be so that's all good. Once I can treat a 140 bench like my bitch I know it's back to a good level again lol


140 Bitch! Haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cv done 10 mins HIIT on spin bike, got a stitch and cramp in glute lol. Then 20 mins ssc on x trainer. Tried some abs but wasn't happening, hate training abs lol

Happy with cv though job done.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ace up to 100mg eod


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ace up to 100mg eod
> 
> View attachment 141871


Shít just got serious !!

:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs this morning. Was good session. Strength feels nicely on the way up so looking forward to next few weeks and maybe some all time pbs across the board.

Seated ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected]

Leg press 3 sec negs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Slow reps, got that deep burn down to the bone

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] plates unbalanced as no clips

[email protected] with clips!

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dbsldl

[email protected] each hand

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing calf raises on blocks

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Legs this morning. Was good session. Strength feels nicely on the way up so looking forward to next few weeks and maybe some all time pbs across the board.
> 
> Seated ham curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> Leg press 3 sec negs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Leg extn
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Slow reps, got that deep burn down to the bone
> 
> Squats
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] plates unbalanced as no clips
> 
> [email protected] with clips!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dbsldl
> 
> [email protected] each hand
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Standing calf raises on blocks
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated calf raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]


That's a lovely session mate!

Someone will be sore these next few days lol

Cycle going well then?


----------



## sxbarnes

I count only 35 squats. slacking!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yes mate all seems to be going well so far. Strength deffo on the rise and endurance and aggression is up too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> I count only 35 squats. slacking!


Haha just one set for you!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha just one set for you!


Yeah lets see how well i do tomorrow. Roped in a mate to do em with me too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cv done this morning. 30 mins of fairly hard cv on cross trainer. Did 450 calls and was a sweaty mess by the end of it. Followed with some abs stuff.

Pull session tomorrow. Can't wait for that!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hormone top up this morning 

350mg test, 325mg mast, 100mg ace

Tomorrows plan is

Weighted Chins

Meadows rows

One arm barbell row

dead stop smith rows

Rack Pulls

Fat Grip barbell curls

DB Preachers

High cable curls


----------



## TELBOR

Pussy doses :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pussy doses :whistling:


Tren just at trt level


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tren just at trt level


Oh yeah, silly me :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

My Squat Watch...

30x90kg, PB only one RP so 100,110,120 next week

26x100kg, PB looking good for 30x100 next week then

14x110kg, down from 18 last week.

For some reason I widened my stance and it didn't work. Noted.

So all looking good for next week:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> My Squat Watch...
> 
> 30x90kg, PB only one RP so 100,110,120 next week
> 
> 26x100kg, PB looking good for 30x100 next week then
> 
> 14x110kg, down from 18 last week.
> 
> For some reason I widened my stance and it didn't work. Noted.
> 
> So all looking good for next week:thumb:


Nice work mate, that's got to shift some calories that kind of session.

I have a wide stance and bar mid level. Seems to be most comfortable for me at depth


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work mate, that's got to shift some calories that kind of session.
> 
> I have a wide stance and bar mid level. Seems to be most comfortable for me at depth


Cheers never thought about it for cardio. Does that mean I can blow out of my hiit training tomorrow?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers never thought about it for cardio. Does that mean I can blow out of my hiit training tomorrow?


No! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pull session this morning

Chin ups

[email protected]

[email protected]+15kg

[email protected]+22 drop set to [email protected]

[email protected]+22 drop set to [email protected]

Meadows row

[email protected]60

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

One arm barbell row

[email protected]

[email protected] sh1t form

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dead stop smith rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rack pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Fat grip barbell curls

[email protected] on bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db preachers

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm high cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wrecked!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

No appetite at the moment so having a shake instead of pwo meal 2, can't face chicken and rice so oats and whey it is lol same macros so what the hell 

Strength on the up still which is good although feeling far from "strong". Probably due to the volume I've been hitting recently.

Going to try a more HIT style next week. Keep it as a PLP routine but focus on taking the volume on the main compounds down to sets of 3-6 reps and 2-3 sets max. Will then do some isolation/supplementary stuff afterwards.

So plan for Monday would be something like

Decline bench - warm up stuff then 3 sets at 5RM

Smith Shoulder Press - as above

Dips - As above

Cybex chest press - 2 sets of 10-15

Lat raises - 2 sets of 10-15

Rear delts - 2 sets of 20-30

Tri Press downs - 2 sets of 10-15

Thoughts??

@flinty90 saw you excellent thread about the HIT training, some great replys in there. Not sure I want to go down that route just yet but keen to try lower volume stuff. What do you reckon?


----------



## flinty90

Will come bacj to this later when on laptop mate. Im finding massive benefits at minute in what im doing but im dropping in a week to low volume for a few weeks to guage where strengths at. Squatted 240 for 6 reps last night after 12,10,8 sets so my strengths deffo improving and size wise im starting to look wide and thick.. Loving it. If you going low volume you gitta be making most of bigger compounds imo the fluffer stuffs not gonna help much x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Total weekend off this weekend which is good. Feel I need it as been hitting gym 6 days a week for last few months. Extra day off can only help get me ready for trying lower volume but bigger weights next week. Shan't be holding back on the carbs this weekend either


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Total weekend off this weekend which is good. Feel I need it as been hitting gym 6 days a week for last few months. Extra day off can only help get me ready for trying lower volume but bigger weights next week. Shan't be holding back on the carbs this weekend either


Enjoy the rest mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all. Good weekends had I hope.

Ate a lot  so should be strong tomorrow I reckon

Plan is heavy low rep sets on main lifts mixed with 5-10 rep sets of high tut stuff on other lifts


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon all. Good weekends had I hope.
> 
> Ate a lot  so should be strong tomorrow I reckon
> 
> Plan is heavy low rep sets on main lifts mixed with 5-10 rep sets of high tut stuff on other lifts


Is this a program you've devised Ben or one you've seen?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just came up with it mate from reading a few things over weekend.

Have revised it slightly so on a push day for example I have 3 main lifts that I feel are best ones - decline bench, smith bnp and dips.

Plan is to take one of those each week and do 4 sets of 3-5 as heavy as I can. Get a spotter, proper balls out sets. Then do 3 sets of 5-10 reps with high tut on the other two main lifts.

Rest of session will be based on how I feel but probably 2-3 sets on things like lat raises, rear delts etc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tren definitely reached effective levels, want to smash the tv as xfactor is on and driving me insane.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Tren definitely reached effective levels, want to smash the tv as xfactor is on and driving me insane.


Morning all, seriously windy here at the moment. Kept waking up through the night hearing it batter things around outside.

Also waking up a lot generally and very sweaty due to the ace. Now sides have crept in let's hope strength is on the up to make it with it! Lol

Push session now, should be good!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Tren definitely reached effective levels, want to smash the tv as xfactor is on and driving me insane.


Mate, I could be on cannibis and Valium and I'd still want to smash the tv up if X factor was on.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tren definitely reached effective levels, want to smash the tv as xfactor is on and driving me insane.


And who said Roid Rage is a myth


----------



## Ginger Ben

Push session using new plan

Decline barbell bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Smith BNP tut

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

5 sec pos and neg. humbling experience! Lol

Dips negs only 5 sec tut

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] bw full rom

Cable lat raises

[email protected] plates (20kg I think)

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cyber inc chest press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Rear delt cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm tri rope extn

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Done


----------



## Guest

Some decent sessions going in Ben mate nice one.

Cant beat a bit of tren rage, It was a nightmare for me, real short temper on it.

Just about to go back on, tren test mast all short ester tho, hopefully have the sides a bit more manageable.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Some decent sessions going in Ben mate nice one.
> 
> Cant beat a bit of tren rage, It was a nightmare for me, real short temper on it.
> 
> Just about to go back on, tren test mast all short ester tho, hopefully have the sides a bit more manageable.


Cheers Dave, good to see you in here. I swore I'd never use it again but am using ace this time and so far sides are far less than when I ran enth. Definitely wouldn't use enth again but ace seems to be fine. Worst part is the night sweats, like being on bloody dnp lol

Think the mast is meant to help with tren sides too so that might also be a reason it's better this time.

All going well for you?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers Dave, good to see you in here. I swore I'd never use it again but am using ace this time and so far sides are far less than when I ran enth. Definitely wouldn't use enth again but ace seems to be fine. Worst part is the night sweats, like being on bloody dnp lol
> 
> Think the mast is meant to help with tren sides too so that might also be a reason it's better this time.
> 
> All going well for you?


Aye its going good ta mate, not trained for best part of a week tho had a fckin chest infection and being allergic to antibiotics means I just have to grin and bear it until I get over it.

Just about getting better now, couple more days and ill be right enough to train I think.

Other than that, alls good.


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice lifts Ben. :thumbup1: Had a spell last year when only did 6 reps to increase strength. Problem was when I came back to do 10 reps, it really felt like a slog.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Aye its going good ta mate, not trained for best part of a week tho had a fckin chest infection and being allergic to antibiotics means I just have to grin and bear it until I get over it.
> 
> Just about getting better now, couple more days and ill be right enough to train I think.
> 
> Other than that, alls good.


That's a bugger, still sounds like almost over it so that's good. Be raring to go soon especially with a cycle planned


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Nice lifts Ben. :thumbup1: Had a spell last year when only did 6 reps to increase strength. Problem was when I came back to do 10 reps, it really felt like a slog.


Cheers mate, I'm going to be rotating it so next push session I'll do the heavy low rep stuff on BNP instead and TUT on bench, then dips the next week etc. Not sure if it will do much but I can say for certain that my shoulders and chest are hurting at the moment!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, I'm going to be rotating it so next push session I'll do the heavy low rep stuff on BNP instead and TUT on bench, then dips the next week etc. Not sure if it will do much but I can say for certain that my shoulders and chest are hurting at the moment!


 OK mate, will follow!


----------



## TELBOR

Tren fuelled freak!!

That is all


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Cv and dreaded abs time. Hate abs!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

45 mins ssc done on XT - 650 cals turned to sweat and a bit of smell :lol:

Sacked off abs, couldn't be ar5ed


----------



## Ginger Ben

98kg today, weight creeping up slowly but steadily which is what I want tbh. I'm not eating loads and I'm hitting cardio 3 times a week so hopefully all gains are lean outside of the usual bit of water/glycogen from being on aas


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 98kg today, weight creeping up slowly but steadily which is what I want tbh. I'm not eating loads and I'm hitting cardio 3 times a week so hopefully all gains are lean outside of the usual bit of water/glycogen from being on aas


Fat cells


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fat cells


Git


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. No gym today as out all day in London. Pull session tomorrow then no more until Monday 

Got family pre Christmas bash this weekend so will be great fun but probably make me fat(ter) in two days than I've ever been lol.

Plan post Christmas is recomp I think for 4-6 weeks then either come off and maintain or cruise and maintain.


----------



## Keeks

Hey up fatty.  Think I'll be joining you with the Xmas fatness  helped along by TPW's dark choc & hazelnut spread on crumpets :drool: (a must if you haven't tried these) and of course, choc orange shreddies. :drool:

Embrace the fatness! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Has 3 lattes, wagamamas lunch and a muffin so far today.....no gainzzzzz lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Has 3 lattes, wagamamas lunch and a muffin so far today.....no gainzzzzz lol


2 teas here pmsl

I'm cutting brah


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chase those abs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chase those abs


Chase your own dreams Benjamin :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good pull session this morning, shorter than usual because of time but made it count.

Chins up to [email protected]+25 kg

Meadows row up to [email protected] pb!

Single arm bb row up to [email protected]

Cg lat pull down up to [email protected] stack

Fat grip bb curl up to [email protected]

Laying cable curl up to [email protected]


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Good pull session this morning, shorter than usual because of time but made it count.
> 
> Chins up to [email protected]+25 kg
> 
> Meadows row up to [email protected] pb!
> 
> Single arm bb row up to [email protected]
> 
> Cg lat pull down up to [email protected] stack
> 
> Fat grip bb curl up to [email protected]
> 
> Laying cable curl up to 12[email protected]


Thought you did all this Monday, or am I getting confused??


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Thought you did all this Monday, or am I getting confused??


You are yes, that was a push session on Monday :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> You are yes, that was a push session on Monday :lol:


Good. Thought I was going gaga for a sec. Shows I do read it, doesn't it?? :innocent:

So why another so quick? Are you just trying to fit all the sessions in around Christmas?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Good. Thought I was going gaga for a sec. Shows I do read it, doesn't it?? :innocent:
> 
> So why another so quick? Are you just trying to fit all the sessions in around Christmas?


Yes it does and it's appreciated 

Only able to train twice this week due to being busy so moved pull day forward to today as can't train tomorrow. Legs would have been yesterday but couldn't do it. Got to be in car for 3 hours tomorrow and didn't want leg doms so I skipped it this week lol.

Will do legs Monday if I can


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes it does and it's appreciated
> 
> Only able to train twice this week due to being busy so moved pull day forward to today as can't train tomorrow. Legs would have been yesterday but couldn't do it. Got to be in car for 3 hours tomorrow and didn't want leg doms so I skipped it this week lol.
> 
> Will do legs Monday if I can


OK mate. Just off for legs now myself.... Am sh1tting myself!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> OK mate. Just off for legs now myself.... Am sh1tting myself!


 mg: Be careful, and hope your session is toilet accident free.

And good afternoon ginger one. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> mg: Be careful, and hope your session is toilet accident free.
> 
> And good afternoon ginger one. :thumbup1:


Afternoon filthbag how's you today?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon filthbag how's you today?


 mg: Think the quoting systems broken, and you quoted me by mistake calling me filthbag. :tongue:

But I'm not bad ta, man flu but nearly weekend, and nearly Xmas so all good!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> mg: Be careful, and hope your session is toilet accident free.
> 
> And good afternoon ginger one. :thumbup1:


It was though I went three times!

Squat watch...

100kg x 30 , PB

110kg x 20 , PB

120kg x 14 , PB (cos not done 120 yet!)

So 110,120,130 next week. There is a pattern appearing! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice work mate, is it working in terms of making legs feel/look better?


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work mate, is it working in terms of making legs feel/look better?


Yea, don't really get any DOMs now, they just feel thick after 2 days or so. So you feel strong. Looks wise they just get bigger, no cuts or anything. Hams are doing most of the work so tough to look at. Probably could have got a few more out, but gotta be happy with 3 PBs! Was 120kgx4 a few weeks back. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not eaten enough today either probably. Have to say heart isn't in anything apart from the actual training at the moment. Probably time of year as know next week is going to be a write off.

Oh well


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Not eaten enough today either probably. Have to say heart isn't in anything apart from the actual training at the moment. Probably time of year as know next week is going to be a write off.
> 
> Oh well


Bad attitude. grrrr haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all. Back from weekend away had a great time. Good food, beers and not enough sleep lol.

Gym tomorrow morning for a push session I think. Might get some cardio in as well if got time if not will sneak in Tuesday for cv.


----------



## biglbs

MERRY CHRISTMAS MATE,ALL THE BEST


----------



## 25434

Ullo gingereeee Ben....have a great Xmas and a healthy and prosperous new year...x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks both. Hope everybody has a great Christmas and new year too


----------



## sxbarnes

This weeks squats @Ginger Ben. I'm still going...

110kg x 25

120kg x 20

130kg x 13.

So all good. Should see 110kg x 30 in two weeks maybe??

Bought a new Shrek belt and some stripey knee sleeves from strength shop. No clicking knees or lower back pain. I know that brick wall is out there but I don't know when I'm gonna hit it! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Very good mate, great reps at 130


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Very good mate, great reps at 130


Cheers mate. Will continue with this for as long as I can still do it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Last session of the year done. Great pull session, hit a pb on meadows rows [email protected] on bar. Chin ups back to added weight of 35kg for 5 reps too so that's getting better. Happy enough with that and pump was great. 100mg tbol pre wo seems to work well


----------



## Huntingground

@Ginger Ben, hope you're well mate, I haven't been on much lately, still progressing etc?? All the best for New Year and catch up next year.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> @Ginger Ben, hope you're well mate, I haven't been on much lately, still progressing etc?? All the best for New Year and catch up next year.


Hi mate all good thanks. Yep still moving along albeit a bit slowly due to time off over Xmas.

Have a good new year too. Speak soon


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Last session of the year done. Great pull session, hit a pb on meadows rows [email protected] on bar. Chin ups back to added weight of 35kg for 5 reps too so that's getting better. Happy enough with that and pump was great. 100mg tbol pre wo seems to work well


Druggy :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Happy new year all. Time for the annual motivational post...

This year I'm taking the gym less seriously. I'm not "dieting" I'm not going to count a single gram of anything I eat and I'm not going to eat silly things at silly times of the day.

I shall be eating 3 square meals a day at the same time my wife eats and will use shakes to make up the difference if feel I'm not eating enough.

Training will still be consistent and aiming for increasing size at a reasonable condition (I.e not fat).

3 days lifting, 3 days cv a week.

That's it


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Happy new year all. Time for the annual motivational post...
> 
> This year I'm taking the gym less seriously. I'm not "dieting" I'm not going to count a single gram of anything I eat and I'm not going to eat silly things at silly times of the day.
> 
> I shall be eating 3 square meals a day at the same time my wife eats and will use shakes to make up the difference if feel I'm not eating enough.
> 
> Training will still be consistent and aiming for increasing size at a reasonable condition (I.e not fat).
> 
> 3 days lifting, 3 days cv a week.
> 
> That's it


Amen to that mate. Simplicity stops this ridiculous hobby taking over. Happy new year mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Amen to that mate. Simplicity stops this ridiculous hobby taking over. Happy new year mate.


That's the plan mate. Got bigger things to focus my time on this year so it needs to be out back in its place.

Happy new year to you too


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Happy new year all. Time for the annual motivational post...
> 
> This year I'm taking the gym less seriously. I'm not "dieting" I'm not going to count a single gram of anything I eat and I'm not going to eat silly things at silly times of the day.
> 
> I shall be eating 3 square meals a day at the same time my wife eats and will use shakes to make up the difference if feel I'm not eating enough.
> 
> Training will still be consistent and aiming for increasing size at a reasonable condition (I.e not fat).
> 
> 3 days lifting, 3 days cv a week.
> 
> That's it


So no mince at 8am?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So no mince at 8am?
> 
> :lol:


Correct :lol:

I can see why people do it but it's not for me


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Happy new year all. Time for the annual motivational post...
> 
> This year I'm taking the gym less seriously. I'm not "dieting" I'm not going to count a single gram of anything I eat and I'm not going to eat silly things at silly times of the day.
> 
> I shall be eating 3 square meals a day at the same time my wife eats and will use shakes to make up the difference if feel I'm not eating enough.
> 
> Training will still be consistent and aiming for increasing size at a reasonable condition (I.e not fat).
> 
> 3 days lifting, 3 days cv a week.
> 
> That's it


Happy new year benjy

Good call mate. As you say,you know have more important things to worry about than counting macros etc

All the best for 2014 mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Correct :lol:
> 
> I can see why people do it but it's not for me


Just throw more gear in.... That'll work won't it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just throw more gear in.... That'll work won't it?


You know it doesn't lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Happy new year benjy
> 
> Good call mate. As you say,you know have more important things to worry about than counting macros etc
> 
> All the best for 2014 mate


Happy new year to you too mate.

Yep just taken time over Xmas to think about stuff and it makes sense


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and we're having a boy


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and we're having a boy


Ah,great news mate


----------



## luther1

Any news on the hair colour yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and we're having a boy


Congrats Benjamin :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Any news on the hair colour yet?


Sadly not but all measures are being taken to prevent the spread


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and we're having a boy


Glad you're taking his sport seriously at last

Prioritisation is the word, congrats big time mate. All the best this year:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

First session of 2014 was a cracker

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Smith ohp

[email protected]

[email protected] top of head

[email protected] pb. Top of head

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

Low inc bench cable flys

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Read delt flys

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip upright row on smith

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Awesome finisher for delts and traps

Tri pull downs single arm

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

Nice pressing Ben!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice pressing Ben!!!


Thanks mate, felt good today and had a good spotter for the 140 and 150. Got 2 clean ones with 150 then 1 with a touch and 2 with bit more help.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, felt good today and had a good spotter for the 140 and 150. Got 2 clean ones with 150 then 1 with a touch and 2 with bit more help.


It's impressive mate, if Tren went to 100mg you'd be doing 200kg


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It's impressive mate, if Tren went to 100mg you'd be doing 200kg


Will try it and see :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Will try it and see :whistling:


You best do!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and we're having a boy


Yay, congrats! And if you're after name suggestions, keep it simple......Baby Ginger Benjamin! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yay, congrats! And if you're after name suggestions, keep it simple......Baby Ginger Benjamin! :thumbup1:


He's naming it after the dad....... Rob


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> He's naming it after the dad....... Rob


 mg: Baby Ginger rob doesn't sound quite as good though.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: Baby Ginger rob doesn't sound quite as good though.


He should call it Ronnie or Dorian


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Yay, congrats! And if you're after name suggestions, keep it simple......Baby Ginger Benjamin! :thumbup1:


Ginger junior!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, felt good today and had a good spotter for the 140 and 150. Got 2 clean ones with 150 then 1 with a touch and 2 with bit more help.


Nice lifting mate. Wish I could lift 60! Damn shoulders.

What do you think of top of the heads. Kept hitting my bonce, haha


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Ginger junior!


I like this, or Baby Ginger Ninja.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> I like this, or Baby Ginger Ninja.


Brilliant:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Successful day, we have named Ben's baby! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Strong pressing Ben and happy new year


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Nice lifting mate. Wish I could lift 60! Damn shoulders.
> 
> What do you think of top of the heads. Kept hitting my bonce, haha


I like them mate just need to set bench up so that doesn't happen lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Strong pressing Ben and happy new year


Thanks tom. And to you mate


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I like them mate just need to set bench up so that doesn't happen lol


Did mine on the Smith. Top notch was not enough "stretch", notch below hit me head! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fish and chips for lunch so better do an hour on xtrainer later.

Not a single fvck is given though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fish and chips for lunch so better do an hour on xtrainer later.
> 
> Not a single fvck is given though


Good lad!

I had a meat feast pizza last night, popped another layer of pepperoni on then another layer of cheese


----------



## Ginger Ben

30 mins intervals on xtrainer followed by 5 circuits of 10 pull ups, 10 dips, 10 press ups with minimal rest.

Blowing out my ar5e after that so did 3 sets of Russian twists with 12.5kg db then v sits to ab failure.

Nice session tbh


----------



## sxbarnes

My high Rep squats

110kg x 28

120kg x 21

130kg x 15

So looks like 110kgx30 is on the cards next week!


----------



## flinty90

hows it going benathy ginger b0llox X


----------



## Ginger Ben

All good thanks mate, how are you?

Cv and body weight circuits for me this evenings then legs tomorrow morning


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> All good thanks mate, how are you?
> 
> Cv and body weight circuits for me this evenings then legs tomorrow morning


Legs AKA Zumba by the looks of it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha don't be jelly of my circuit training


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha don't be jelly of my circuit training


Oh, I won't be mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

25 mins hiit followed by pull ups and dips circuits. Ruined. Time for Shake, shower then spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## 25434

I had a sorta chilli spag yesterday but ....but.....errmm....sorry for saying this but today I was farting like anything...too many chilli and garlic methinks...very mortifying. :blink:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> 25 mins hiit followed by pull ups and dips circuits. Ruined. Time for Shake, shower then spaghetti and meatballs


Actually did a whole ten mins fasted HIIT myself today. Don't want to go mad. All I think about is food whilst I'm on the treadmill:cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning campers

Odd session today. Forgot my intra wo drink which threw me a bit as I'm a creature of habit with stuff like that. Also did a pre wo shot of tren ace for first time and that totally destroyed my fitness lol.

Squats

[email protected] x2

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Totally ruined, hard to breath and banging headache lol

Seated Calf raises

Loads at 75 and 85 kg

That's it lol, was fooked and couldn't do anything else. Won't be doing tren pre wo again


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning campers
> 
> Odd session today. Forgot my intra wo drink which threw me a bit as I'm a creature of habit with stuff like that. Also did a pre wo shot of tren ace for first time and that totally destroyed my fitness lol.
> 
> Squats
> 
> [email protected] x2
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Totally ruined, hard to breath and banging headache lol
> 
> Seated Calf raises
> 
> Loads at 75 and 85 kg
> 
> That's it lol, was fooked and couldn't do anything else. Won't be doing tren pre wo again


Pmsl

Mate I left my in the kitchen! Exactly same as you - annoyed.

Least you know it's legit :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Mate I left my in the kitchen! Exactly same as you - annoyed.
> 
> Least you know it's legit :lol:


Mines in the fridge lol. Will use tomorrow 

Yeah sure is haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4. Half pack mince, tin of spuds, bacon, veg and gravy 

@Keeks you'd hate this! Lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 4. Half pack mince, tin of spuds, bacon, veg and gravy
> 
> @Keeks you'd hate this! Lol


 mg: What are you trying to do to me?! :sad: Outrageous!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> mg: What are you trying to do to me?! :sad: Outrageous!!!!


Lol that's growing food that is


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning campers
> 
> Odd session today. Forgot my intra wo drink which threw me a bit as I'm a creature of habit with stuff like that. Also did a pre wo shot of tren ace for first time and that totally destroyed my fitness lol.
> 
> Squats
> 
> [email protected] x2
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Totally ruined, hard to breath and banging headache lol
> 
> Seated Calf raises
> 
> Loads at 75 and 85 kg
> 
> That's it lol, was fooked and couldn't do anything else. Won't be doing tren pre wo again


Aye, you're copying me! I'm the one that does naff all after my squats

Nice lifting mate. How are those pins growing? Mine are just ballooning, no cuts or anything. Hams getting most of the work:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha normally I would mate but couldn't function this morning after the tren lol.

They are slowly responding. Definitely growing as trousers feeling tighter but still far from impressive.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha normally I would mate but couldn't function this morning after the tren lol.
> 
> They are slowly responding. Definitely growing as trousers feeling tighter but still far from impressive.


I find that I sit higher up on the chair, them hams beneath me.

Any way I think you are due some pics mate? None since August?? Your weights are flying up so there must be some progression... :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> I find that I sit higher up on the chair, them hams beneath me.
> 
> Any way I think you are due some pics mate? None since August?? Your weights are flying up so there must be some progression... :thumb:


True I took one the other day will stick it up later on. Haven't taken any really for ages though so due a few


----------



## Keeks

Apologies Ben as I'm about to spam your journal , however its needed after outrageous picture of meal 4. So here we go.....

Specimen 1



This plate is ideal for certain meals as follows: Scrambled eggs with either peppers or beans, or chicken pieces, peppers and rice, ideal size portioons for those meals.

Specimen 2



This is my usual plate for normal meals, such as fish/chicken/turkey/steak, rice and a serving of veg, or two different veg and no rice.

Specimen 3



These are used when there are more than three food types being eaten, therefore more than 3 compartments needed.

Specimen 4



Special Xmas plate but this is now staying at my parents as she does different treat meals, and the meals she cooks are more suited to this and the snowman plate. This plate for example is ideal for the past few meals she has done, and buffet style teas which I've have over xmas. Steak pudding, chips & beans was ideally suited to this plate.

Ahhhhhhhhhh, feel better now.  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl you're bonkers keeks but we love ya all the same


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl you're bonkers keeks but we love ya all the same


I think the bonkers thing is that this is normal to me.  And I just think that if more people tried these plates, they would agree that they do make a meal better and a lot more tidier and organised. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> I think the bonkers thing is that this is normal to me.  And I just think that if more people tried these plates, they would agree that they do make a meal better and a lot more tidier and organised. :thumbup1:


Haha but I don't want my meal tidy and organised I want it together so the flavours can mingle : D


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fully carbed up today as been starving after this mornings squat session. Seemed it took a lot out of me which is good.

Push session tomorrow morning and planning to batter it 

Inc db bench

Inc cable flys

Smith shoulder press

Upright rows

Heavy dips

Close grip bench

Rear delt flys


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings push session

Low inc db bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated chest press machine

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected]

Low inc cable flys on bench

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Seated smith ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Had bench verticle on these so no chest involvement at all. Made a difference

Smith upright rows wide grip

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Cable lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rear delt cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+30

[email protected]+30

[email protected]+25

Awesome session and really felt good


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This mornings push session
> 
> Low inc db bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated chest press machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Low inc cable flys on bench
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Seated smith ohp
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Had bench verticle on these so no chest involvement at all. Made a difference
> 
> Smith upright rows wide grip
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Cable lat raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Rear delt cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+30
> 
> [email protected]+30
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> Awesome session and really felt good


Nice work mate, nice and strong!

I find that on seated smith press, back a notch and brings chest in too much.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice work mate, nice and strong!
> 
> I find that on seated smith press, back a notch and brings chest in too much.


Cheers yeah felt good.

Yes it does. Means you can push more weight and is handy to mix it up a bit but can really tell the difference


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers yeah felt good.
> 
> Yes it does. Means you can push more weight and is handy to mix it up a bit but can really tell the difference


That's the thing with smiths machine, fixed in so position isn't always right.

Yet on DB press I go back a notch on the bench and I can target delts pretty well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's the thing with smiths machine, fixed in so position isn't always right.
> 
> Yet on DB press I go back a notch on the bench and I can target delts pretty well.


Yeah it's weird isn't it, just depends on what works best for what you're trying to do I suppose. Next session I'll probably knock it back one and go heavier for first exercise and then do a bit less on chest.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it's weird isn't it, just depends on what works best for what you're trying to do I suppose. Next session I'll probably knock it back one and go heavier for first exercise and then do a bit less on chest.


It is weird, I can go heavier on DB's..... PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

Decent days food today. Not shed loads but decent quality and good amount. Chilli con crane for dinner soon. Probably have some rice with that.

Cv tomorrow evening probably do the intervals again as that seemed to work well last time.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and my new pre wo assault v2 arrived today along with a box of cnp pro flapjacks


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and my new pre wo assault v2 arrived today along with a box of cnp pro flapjacks


Dat rep dedication :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Dat rep dedication :lol:


Haha I'm not sponsored so I can use what I like


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha I'm not sponsored so I can use what I like


Lacking commitment, some volt and TPW bars would be just as good :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and my new pre wo assault v2 arrived today along with a box of cnp pro flapjacks


Orange flavour flapjacks??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lacking commitment, some volt and TPW bars would be just as good :whistling:


Volt is a GN product lol

I can't eat the tpw bars mate as well you know lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Orange flavour flapjacks??


Yeah choc orange


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Volt is a GN product lol
> 
> I can't eat the tpw bars mate as well you know lol


I know PMSL

Tbh pre workouts just ain't what they used to me and mtren is cheaper 

Still got several of those bars left! Too risky :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah choc orange


Thought you might! :thumbup1:

I found these on offer couple of weeks back too. Yet to open em...

Still gnawing my way through the TPW Oats & whey bars...


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I know PMSL
> 
> Tbh pre workouts just ain't what they used to me and mtren is cheaper
> 
> Still got several of those bars left! Too risky :lol:


I just like the wake up hit tbh. Think I'm a bit addicted to stims


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I just like the wake up hit tbh. Think I'm a bit addicted to stims


I'd say so mate :lol:


----------



## Dan94

+1 sub


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> +1 sub


Welcome aboard


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning, legs still tender from Monday. No doms in upper body from yesterday but expecting that to happen later as battered shoulders particularly.

Cv and maybe some core this evening depending on whether the nippers are in there getting in my way lol.

Cv will be 30 mins of intervals on xt broken down in to 2 min intervals of high pace high resistance and slower pace at slightly lower resistance.

Seems to work well for me as I'm hanging when I finish.

Pull session tomorrow. Might add barbell bor in for a change a not done those for ages. Rack pulls as well need to go back in.


----------



## Huntingground

Morning GB, Happy New Year, training going well? How's the back holding up, all good now?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Morning GB, Happy New Year, training going well? How's the back holding up, all good now?


Morning HG happy new year to you too.

Yeah all good thanks mate. Still training hard and hitting cv 3 times a week but my resolution this year is to fvck off the silly eating patterns and counting macros lol. So far so good 

Back seems fine now. Still get the odd tweak but it's holding up ok.

Hope alls well for you


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning HG happy new year to you too.
> 
> Yeah all good thanks mate. Still training hard and hitting cv 3 times a week but my resolution this year is to fvck off the silly eating patterns and counting macros lol. So far so good
> 
> Back seems fine now. Still get the odd tweak but it's holding up ok.
> 
> Hope alls well for you


Sounds a plan mate. All good here, natty at the moment  and dieting (6lbs down since Monday, just from no Guinness!!), looking forward to the year though, defo PL comps this year, utilising an online coach for technique and training advice.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Sounds a plan mate. All good here, natty at the moment  and dieting (6lbs down since Monday, just from no Guinness!!), looking forward to the year though, defo PL comps this year, utilising an online coach for technique and training advice.


That sounds good mate. Got great potential for that sort of thing. Will follow new journal


----------



## Ginger Ben

rude not to


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> rude not to


Bastàrd


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> rude not to


I've still not seen em? :cursing: Hopefully they'll be loads in Farnboro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Pull session just done.

Meadows rows

[email protected] rep pb

[email protected] weight pb

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Underhand grip bor

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

All slow negs good squeeze

Wide grip pull down

[email protected] stack

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Straight arm pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing cable curls

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm cable curls

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rope hammer curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hyper extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

Awesome session again. Really nailing it at the moment and feels good.

Cv tomorrow, rest Sunday and then legs on Monday

Got some pics today too so will lob those up shortly


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely stuff Benjamin, PB's too :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Pull session just done.
> 
> Meadows rows
> 
> [email protected] rep pb
> 
> [email protected] weight pb
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Underhand grip bor
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> All slow negs good squeeze
> 
> Wide grip pull down
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Straight arm pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Standing cable curls
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Single arm cable curls
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Rope hammer curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Hyper extensions
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> Awesome session again. Really nailing it at the moment and feels good.
> 
> Cv tomorrow, rest Sunday and then legs on Monday
> 
> Got some pics today too so will lob those up shortly


Good lifting mate. Double the volume that @R0BLET does:beer:


----------



## Richie186

Nice mate. I've yet to try those meadows rows. Looks like a decent movement. Good work on the pb's mate.


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Good lifting mate. Double the volume that @R0BLET does:beer:


Quality not quantity


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Quality not quantity


I know mate. Nothing wrong with small and frequent either:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I know mate. Nothing wrong with small and frequent either:thumbup1:


 :beer:

But that sounds like bens sex life


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> :beer:
> 
> But that sounds like bens sex life


 I knew you'd pick up on that! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Nice mate. I've yet to try those meadows rows. Looks like a decent movement. Good work on the pb's mate.


THanks mate. They are brilliant, easily the one exercise that has made the most obvious difference to my back. Hammers rear delts, lats, rhomboids and arms. Deffo get involved.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not the best pics as was hanging after session this morning and needed food but hopefully give an idea of what's going on. First one was taken at weekend, other two today.



Xmas fl'abs' on show lol


----------



## Richie186

Back and delts are immense mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Looking HUGE!

What a cùnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys think tren has a lot to do with delts lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers guys think tren has a lot to do with delts lol


Well happy you can use Tren this time!!

Oh, got some hot cross buns :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Much improvement mate:thumb: Think that blue vest will send @Keeks delirious today


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well happy you can use Tren this time!!
> 
> Oh, got some hot cross buns :lol:


Good man! Muscle fuel they are lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Much improvement mate:thumb: Think that blue vest will send @Keeks delirious today


Lol thanks mate, I'd forgotten about her blue vest fetish :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Much improvement mate:thumb: Think that blue vest will send @Keeks delirious today


Hope so, be good to see her micro penis too


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man! Muscle fuel they are lol


Had 1 with my oats and whey.... Must be why I got the PB :lol:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Much improvement mate:thumb: Think that blue vest will send @Keeks delirious today


Yay, this Friday is just getting better and better!!! :thumb:



Ginger Ben said:


> Lol thanks mate, I'd forgotten about her blue vest fetish :lol:


I might get my blue Supergirl vest out tonight! 

Looking ace though Ben, bet its all that TPW goodness!!



R0BLET said:


> Hope so, be good to see her micro penis too


Look, I know how much you want to see it but shhhh, its a secret micro penis, stop telling everyone. :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks keeks, sure is and just had 6kg whey delivered 

Picsofyouinsupergirlvest!!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks keeks, sure is and just had 6kg whey delivered
> 
> Picsofyourmicropenis!


Ben, sorry but it's not for public display. :lol:

Cool, just about to stock up myself. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks keeks, sure is and just had 6kg whey delivered
> 
> Picsofyouinsupergirlvest!!


Bet my 6kg of whey from TPW was cheaper than yours PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ben, sorry but it's not for public display. :lol:
> 
> Cool, just about to stock up myself. :thumbup1:


You have a lovely micro penis, share the lovely-ness


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bet my 6kg of whey from TPW was cheaper than yours PMSL


Cvnt


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You have a lovely micro penis, share the lovely-ness


Again, how do you know? And besides, i'm a midget and would love very strange with a full size one.....micro penis rocks! :rockon:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks keeks, sure is and just had 6kg whey delivered
> 
> Picsofyouinsupergirlvest!!


We should have a vid of @Keeks dancing round the office to I feel good:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> We should have a vid of @Keeks dancing round the office to I feel good:thumb:


In vest with micro penis........I'm on it!!!! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Again, how do you know? And besides, i'm a midget and would love very strange with a full size one.....micro penis rocks! :rockon:


You'll be surprised what I know


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You'll be surprised what I know


You'd be surprised what I don't know! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all.

30 mins hard intervals done on xtrainer. Did 470 cals. Followed that with Russian twists and v sit hold to failure. That'll do for a Saturday


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 30 mins hard intervals done on xtrainer. Did 470 cals. Followed that with Russian twists and v sit hold to failure. That'll do for a Saturday


Fcuk the thought of that makes me sick. Can't even get out of bed! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Good push session this morning, hit a pb or two.

Meant to be legs today but wasn't in zone for it so will do it Wednesday.

Didn't take note book so can't remember weights but did

Heavy dips up to 50kg added

Cyber chest press up to 120kg

Cable flys

Smith BNP

Smith wide grip upright row

Rear delt flys

Close grip bench press

Focusing on triceps for a few weeks as whilst they are strong they could do with being bigger so hitting them heavy when fresh is the plan for a while


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Good push session this morning, hit a pb or two.
> 
> Meant to be legs today but wasn't in zone for it so will do it Wednesday.
> 
> Didn't take note book so can't remember weights but did
> 
> Heavy dips up to 50kg added
> 
> Cyber chest press up to 120kg
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> Smith BNP
> 
> Smith wide grip upright row
> 
> Rear delt flys
> 
> Close grip bench press
> 
> Focusing on triceps for a few weeks as whilst they are strong they could do with being bigger so hitting them heavy when fresh is the plan for a while


Nice mate, I get that..... With not fancying legs some days :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice mate, I get that..... With not fancying legs some days :lol:


Haha most days you mean 

I need to be fully up for it and normally I am but was tired and had stiff back this morning so thought fvck it lol

I will say however that the muscle pharm assault v2 pre wo is like a line of speed! Pmsl. Awesome stuff


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha most days you mean
> 
> I need to be fully up for it and normally I am but was tired and had stiff back this morning so thought fvck it lol
> 
> I will say however that the muscle pharm assault v2 pre wo is like a line of speed! Pmsl. Awesome stuff


Yes, most days lol.

I'm same though, can't just do legs half àrsed!

PMSL, you love the pre workouts!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sure do  stims all the way for early sessions.

Got some new gym trainers today. Adidas something or others. They were half price at 30 quid and look great for lifting. Nice flat sole and not too squishy. Will break them in with squats on Wednesday.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sure do  stims all the way for early sessions.
> 
> Got some new gym trainers today. Adidas something or others. They were half price at 30 quid and look great for lifting. Nice flat sole and not too squishy. Will break them in with squats on Wednesday.


I need some new ones too lol

Link please?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I need some new ones too lol
> 
> Link please?!


On phone ate but got them from Adidas website. Massive sale on footwear on there. Will dig out actual name when get home


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hang on they are called adipure 360.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hang on they are called adipure 360.


Ta :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Sure do  stims all the way for early sessions.
> 
> Got some new gym trainers today. Adidas something or others. They were half price at 30 quid and look great for lifting. Nice flat sole and not too squishy. Will break them in with squats on Wednesday.


I need another pair of trainers like I need a slap in the face with a wet fish! These look nice for £30:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Must jump on scales this morning as think weight may be creeping up again which is good.

Plan is to run this cycle to end of January then come off for 3 weeks and run a pct. may run an ostarine cycle post pct too need to read up more on it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Must jump on scales this morning as think weight may be creeping up again which is good.
> 
> Plan is to run this cycle to end of January then come off for 3 weeks and run a pct. may run an ostarine cycle post pct too need to read up more on it.


Run a what? PC.....what?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha I need my balls working mate. Might have to produce another kid at some stage. After that I don't care lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Squats tomorrow is the plan. Thinking of 5x5 at 150.....let's see


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Squats tomorrow is the plan. Thinking of 5x5 at 150.....let's see


Should be easy mate:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Should be easy mate:thumb:


Positive mental attitude!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Positive mental attitude!!!


100mg tbol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Positive mental attitude!!!


Honestly reckon you'll pi55 it mate.

Its all in the warm up . Few at 60,100,120,140 I reckon before... :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all legs done

Squats

[email protected] done!

Happy with that. Started off ok and last two sets were hard work which I expected tbh

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Sldl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good session. Lower volume than I usually do but bigger weights. Legs seem to be growing better with this method at the moment so will stick with it for a while and see what happens.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all legs done
> 
> Squats
> 
> [email protected] done!
> 
> Happy with that. Started off ok and last two sets were hard work which I expected tbh
> 
> Leg extn
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Sldl
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated calf raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Good session. Lower volume than I usually do but bigger weights. Legs seem to be growing better with this method at the moment so will stick with it for a while and see what happens.


Good work :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all legs done
> 
> Squats
> 
> [email protected] done!
> 
> Happy with that. Started off ok and last two sets were hard work which I expected tbh
> 
> Leg extn
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Sldl
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated calf raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Good session. Lower volume than I usually do but bigger weights. Legs seem to be growing better with this method at the moment so will stick with it for a while and see what happens.


What did I tell ya? :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Was very happy with it mate. Didn't warm up as well as usual for some reason so it all felt hard to start with but loosened up by time I got to working sets so was ok.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Was very happy with it mate. Didn't warm up as well as usual for some reason so it all felt hard to start with but loosened up by time I got to working sets so was ok.


Nice one. Thats some good stats:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cardio time. Ssc today I think. Not up for hammering intervals.


----------



## Ginger Ben

30 mins random hills programme on xtrainer done. Burnt just under 500 cals so that's alright. Then did weighted ab crunch machine, bench leg raises, c sits to failure and ab roll outs. Sorted


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 30 mins random hills programme on xtrainer done. Burnt just under 500 cals so that's alright. Then did weighted ab crunch machine, bench leg raises, c sits to failure and ab roll outs. Sorted


Nice one Benjamin!

You feel your core is getting stronger since bringing in the ab work?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah it is mate. That's why I do it tbh. I do t really track progress with abs just hammer them until failure really


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it is mate. That's why I do it tbh. I do t really track progress with abs just hammer them until failure really


Probably need to do some tbh to help compound lifts


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Probably need to do some tbh to help compound lifts


That's why I do it tbh. I also have a good belt now for squats and anything that involves rowing bent over...... :whistling:

Made a big difference to my glass back lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's why I do it tbh. I also have a good belt now for squats and anything that involves rowing bent over...... :whistling:
> 
> Made a big difference to my glass back lol


Must have as you haven't moaned about it in ages lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and biceps tomorrow bitches bring it on!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Back and biceps tomorrow bitches bring it on!


Chest and biceps, bring those 12" pipes!

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mornin all

Meadows rows

[email protected]

[email protected] +4 rep pb!

[email protected] weight pb!

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chins

[email protected]

[email protected]+10kg

[email protected]+10kg

Just went for good stretch on these rather than weight still felt good

CG lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop to [email protected]

CG tbar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing db curls

[email protected] slow reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm cable curls

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rope hammer grip curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop to [email protected]

Hyper extensions

[email protected]+15kg

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

Done. Well happy with meadows rows and they have really thickened my back up I think. Cheeky shot below


----------



## TELBOR

Look great mate!

Nice work on more PB's too :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Meadows rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] +4 rep pb!
> 
> [email protected] weight pb!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+10kg
> 
> [email protected]+10kg
> 
> Just went for good stretch on these rather than weight still felt good
> 
> CG lat pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Drop to [email protected]
> 
> CG tbar rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Standing db curls
> 
> [email protected] slow reps
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Single arm cable curls
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Rope hammer grip curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Drop to [email protected]
> 
> Hyper extensions
> 
> [email protected]+15kg
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> Done. Well happy with meadows rows and they have really thickened my back up I think. Cheeky shot below


Backs coming on nice mate. Delts looking good too in that shot. Well done on the PBs:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks guys. Cv tomorrow try and burn off a few hobnobs pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Looking good Ben! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks keeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cardio done was hard today and quads nearly cramped up afterwards? Maybe not enough water beforehand or yesterday.

Then did 50 bw dips in 2 sets for giggles and grins


----------



## TELBOR

Gets cramp, leaves pumped :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Gets cramp, leaves pumped :beer:


Legs for go guns for show


----------



## Keeks

I swear by pottasium supps for cramp, otherwise......mtfu!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Might have a deload week this week. Thoughts? Been hitting it hard last month or two and keep getting the odd twinge in lats and delts when moving around. Maybe a light session at 80% of last weeks would be wise? Will keep volume the same as usual just lower weights and reduce rest times


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might have a deload week this week. Thoughts? Been hitting it hard last month or two and keep getting the odd twinge in lats and delts when moving around. Maybe a light session at 80% of last weeks would be wise? Will keep volume the same as usual just lower weights and reduce rest times


Sounds like a plan, you've been smashing pb's out all over recently!

So maybe ease off the gas a little


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a plan, you've been smashing pb's out all over recently!
> 
> So maybe ease off the gas a little


That's what I was thinking. Been hitting new weights each session for a while now so maybe time for a steady session.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's what I was thinking. Been hitting new weights each session for a while now so maybe time for a steady session.


Deload it is :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Might have a deload week this week. Thoughts? Been hitting it hard last month or two and keep getting the odd twinge in lats and delts when moving around. Maybe a light session at 80% of last weeks would be wise? Will keep volume the same as usual just lower weights and reduce rest times


Have a roblet week.... haha


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Have a roblet week.... haha


Tit :lol:


----------



## Keeks

A change is as good as a rest! :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Might have a deload week this week. Thoughts? Been hitting it hard last month or two and keep getting the odd twinge in lats and delts when moving around. Maybe a light session at 80% of last weeks would be wise? Will keep volume the same as usual just lower weights and reduce rest times


Good plan mate. Give the Cns a bit of a break as well as muscles.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all deload session was good and got an awesome pump from higher reps which was actually painful lol

Did seated shoulder press

Decline bench

Rear delt flys

Dips

Cable flys

Upright rows

Tri press downs

All around 15-10 rep sets with short rests. Was good


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cv this morning was hiit sprints on the stationary bike. 10 secs flat out with 50 secs rest. Managed 6 times before legs and ar5e went numb from the saddle pmsl.

So did loads of abs and corse stuff at fast pace which was half cv half ab session. Did the job I'm ripped to fvck


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs tomorrow on deload plan.

Will do

Ham curls and leg extn to warm up then

Squats 3x10 at 100.

Glut ham raises if I can find somewhere to do them

Leg extn

Calves


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy legs Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy legs Benjamin


I shall mate. Deload legs so shouldn't be vomit inducing lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Load of fùcking shít. Lower back playing up again and caused me to cut session short

Warmed up then did [email protected] squats which was easy but back didn't like it. Everything after that hurt so I sacked it off.

Probably take rest of week off and start again Monday


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Load of fùcking shít. Lower back playing up again and caused me to cut session short
> 
> Warmed up then did [email protected] squats which was easy but back didn't like it. Everything after that hurt so I sacked it off.
> 
> Probably take rest of week off and start again Monday


Sh1t news on the back mate. Good long rest hopefully will sort it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah it's just the same old problem time and again mate. Think my lower back basically isn't put together properly as it's always been a weak point even before I started lifting so I know it's not training that's caused it but it certainly doesn't help it when it wants to play up.

May just have to add squats to the list of manly exercises I can't do anymore along with dead lifts and rack pulls


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Load of fùcking shít. Lower back playing up again and caused me to cut session short
> 
> Warmed up then did [email protected] squats which was easy but back didn't like it. Everything after that hurt so I sacked it off.
> 
> Probably take rest of week off and start again Monday


Oh fcuk, thought you were over that! :cursing: I think your back is well worse than mine, but when mine was playing up ten year ago, bought something called Baxolve which works like a reverse Slendertone belt. Took 6 months to get there, wearing that bloody thing round the house!!

http://www.healthandcare.co.uk/back-supports/baxolve-xp-tens-lumbar-support-belt.html?gclid=CIiuxZnUkbwCFVKWtAodNxIAqw

My back was playing up with these squats a couple of times Nov/Dec so bought a nice new expensive £45 belt at Chrimbo. No probs since!

Hopefully its a one off mate. all the best


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers mate. Never over it really. Comes and goes for no reason. Bastard thing lol


----------



## Keeks

Ahh sorry to hear that, hope you're Ok and take it easy.

And you can always join me and roblet with our pink db sessions! You got a blue vest so no worries on that score! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning glass back 

You'll get over this, only a few things that need to change and you're back in business :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate. True enough. Just annoys me as always happens when in a good flow.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate. True enough. Just annoys me as always happens when in a good flow.


Add more tren 

Yeah it's annoying isn't it! I doubt I've ever had anymore than 8 weeks were I haven't injured something lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Probably tren that's caused it lol. Got much stronger pretty quickly. Few days off won't hurt at all tbh and the lay ins are going to be nice too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diets been shocking. Lost all discipline lol. Oh well sure it will sort itself out at some point


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Diets been shocking. Lost all discipline lol. Oh well sure it will sort itself out at some point


It's a welcome break mate, body obviously wants it along with the deload.

I've had a few chocolate buttons tonight OMG!?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Must be mate I've got a really sweet tooth which is rare and seem hungry all the time. Just going to roll with it this week then straighten it out next week when back in gym.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Must be mate I've got a really sweet tooth which is rare and seem hungry all the time. Just going to roll with it this week then straighten it out next week when back in gym.


No biggie, enjoy it! Soon gets boring


----------



## Ginger Ben

Proper breakfast. 4 weetabix, 50g whey, glutamine, leucine, super greens


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Proper breakfast. 4 weetabix, 50g whey, glutamine, leucine, super greens


Lovely!!

All in one shaker? :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> All in one shaker? :lol:


You'll be giving TPW ideas. Protein Weetabix!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> All in one shaker? :lol:


Hmm no that would be grim


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm no that would be grim


MTFU


----------



## flinty90

Alright benathy x what you done now ? Twisted sock again bro ?? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Alright benathy x what you done now ? Twisted sock again bro ?? Lol


Probably lost his hair bobble


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Alright benathy x what you done now ? Twisted sock again bro ?? Lol


Hey mate. Oh you know usual split nail on my little toe lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey mate. Oh you know usual split nail on my little toe lol.


That's how I get out of legs :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Good weekends I hope.

Really good chest, delts and tris session this morning. Took it steady and kept reps quite high but felt really strong and hit a couple of PBS without trying lol.

Benefits of a week off and loads of carbs 

Cybex inc chest press

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Rear delt flys

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cybex shoulder press

[email protected], [email protected] pb, [email protected] pb, [email protected]

Low inc db flys with 2 sec stretch

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Smith cgbp

[email protected] on bar, [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected] on

Smith upright row

[email protected] on, [email protected], [email protected] on drop to [email protected]

Then loads and loads of stretching and cool down. Pump was insane today for some reason to the point of painful lol. Had to stretch it all out and use some light DBS to loosen off delts and chest afterwards with some arm circles etc


----------



## Ginger Ben

Err hoping to train back and bis on Friday. Had a few more enforced days off as sciatica has decided to make a comeback!! Grrrr!

Getting it looked at Friday night by physio who fixed it before. Think when I hurt back on squat deload last week I've irritated the nerve again so that explains it. Nothing like as bad as last time though so hopefully getting it seen early will stop it fast.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Err hoping to train back and bis on Friday. Had a few more enforced days off as sciatica has decided to make a comeback!! Grrrr!
> 
> Getting it looked at Friday night by physio who fixed it before. Think when I hurt back on squat deload last week I've irritated the nerve again so that explains it. Nothing like as bad as last time though so hopefully getting it seen early will stop it fast.


Hopefully it'll be what you say Ben. Here's for a speedy recovery:beer:


----------



## Keeks

Hope you recover quickly and take it easy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys. Certainly not going to take any risks. Took months to shift last time so don't want that again


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers guys. Certainly not going to take any risks. Took months to shift last time so don't want that again


10ml tren, straight in the nerve!!

Boom!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ladies

Great back and bis session today. Worked around injury nicely and felt strong. Maybe mike mentzer was on to something when he said train once a week lol

Warmed up with lat pull downs just up to 80kg

Superset chins with straight arm pull downs

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected]+10kg and [email protected]

[email protected]+15kg and [email protected]

[email protected]+15kg and [email protected]

Cybex plate loaded cg pull down

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Meadows rows kept light and v slow reps to save lower back

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip ez bar cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Reverse grip cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db concentration curl drop sets

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

Done. Awesome pump on that session. Arms blew up early on and were hard to bend by the end lol. Loved it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Great back and bis session today. Worked around injury nicely and felt strong. Maybe mike mentzer was on to something when he said train once a week lol
> 
> Warmed up with lat pull downs just up to 80kg
> 
> Superset chins with straight arm pull downs
> 
> [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+10kg and [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15kg and [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15kg and [email protected]
> 
> Cybex plate loaded cg pull down
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Meadows rows kept light and v slow reps to save lower back
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Wide grip ez bar cable curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Reverse grip cable curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Db concentration curl drop sets
> 
> [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> Done. Awesome pump on that session. Arms blew up early on and were hard to bend by the end lol. Loved it


He was on something.... 5g of gear probably 

Nice session mate, plenty done!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really am getting a strong liking for beans on toast with cheese and eggs


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Really am getting a strong liking for beans on toast with cheese and eggs


Go for a baked beans omelette ... on toast :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Really am getting a strong liking for beans on toast with cheese and eggs


Sod :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sod :lol:


Good meal mate. High protein, carbs, good(ish) fats and loads of fibre. Winner


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good meal mate. High protein, carbs, good(ish) fats and loads of fibre. Winner


Defo winner :beer:

Time for a power wánk yet?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl no too busy today. Bloody work getting in the way of any power ****ing


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl no too busy today. Bloody work getting in the way of any power ****ing


You know the drill, mrs covers the phones FFS


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl no too busy today. Bloody work getting in the way of any power ****ing


Work on a Friday afternoon? How times have changed:mad:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Work on a Friday afternoon? How times have changed:mad:


Curse of the self employed!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Curse of the self employed!


Ah! At least you can power **** when you want most of the time though:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Push session this morning as usual and was a cracker again.

Cybex chest press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] weight pb I think

[email protected]

Seated chest press hammer grip

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Low inc cable flys on bench

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rear delt cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated cybex shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip upright barbell row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

Pooped!


----------



## TELBOR

Looks a good session there Benjamin!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Was good mate. Tren boulders looked immense lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was good mate. Tren boulders looked immense lol


Lol, they're lovely aren't they :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nailed a good amount of good food today. Enjoying the flexible approach to dieting I have to say. Doubt I'll ever go back to a "bodybuilding" diet to be honest. Doesn't suit me or interest me anymore.

Happy just doing what I'm doing. Although may have to clean it up a bit off cycle as if it weren't for the tren I'd be fat by now! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Nailed a good amount of good food today. Enjoying the flexible approach to dieting I have to say. Doubt I'll ever go back to a "bodybuilding" diet to be honest. Doesn't suit me or interest me anymore.
> 
> Happy just doing what I'm doing. Although may have to clean it up a bit off cycle as if it weren't for the tren I'd be fat by now! :lol:


Very honest mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Very honest mate


Cheers mate. I try to be totally honest with things tbh. It is what it is and no point fluffing around.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nailed a good amount of good food today. Enjoying the flexible approach to dieting I have to say. Doubt I'll ever go back to a "bodybuilding" diet to be honest. Doesn't suit me or interest me anymore.
> 
> Happy just doing what I'm doing. Although may have to clean it up a bit off cycle as if it weren't for the tren I'd be fat by now! :lol:


Flexible keeps it enjoyable, the day it becomes a chore it's when you know your not enjoying it.

PMSL, tren masks a varied diet doesn't it


----------



## sxbarnes

Aye spot on. Must be enjoyable. Goals have to be reasonably realistic too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pull tomorrow

Same session as last time as worked well but will be pushing weights back up to closer to normal where possible.


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> You know the drill, mrs covers the phones FFS


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sausage fingered [email protected] :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Sausage fingered [email protected] :lol:


Stop making me hungry. My bloody tablet is playing up, gonna get me in trouble methinks


----------



## Sambuca

What's the cybex chest press like


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> What's the cybex chest press like


It's an incline chest press. Plate loaded and each side is slightly independent from the other so it's kind of in between using a bar and dbs. Requires more stabilising than a bar but not as much as dbs. Will try and find a pic


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can't upload a pic for some reason. Anyway it's good as you can bring handles together at top of rom for good squeeze like with dbs but you have stability like a bar so can chuck weight on it. It's my preferred chest exercise these days tbh. Just seems to really hit spot for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Pull session today

Warmed up with pull downs again just up to 50kg

Superset chin ups with straight arm pull downs

[email protected]+15 and [email protected] plates

[email protected]+15 and [email protected] plates

[email protected]+15 and [email protected]

[email protected]+15 and [email protected]

This is a tough superset and fries lats

Cybex plate loaded pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected] pb!

[email protected]

Single arm seated cable rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

First time on these. Works well

Superset bb drag curls with wide grip ex bar cable curls

[email protected] and [email protected] plates

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

Single arm cable concentration curls over bench

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

All good again. As can't do legs will do a deload push session Friday ready for starting 5x5 next week

Need to work out what routine to do as will be all upper body for a few weeks so may do muscle group splits over 3 sessions a week.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Push pump session this morning ready for blasting 5x5 next week as Sunday is last jab of cycle.

Cybex chest press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated chest press hammer grip

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing cable flys 2 sec squeeze

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rear delt cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cybex shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

25

14

11

Smith upright row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pump was stupid and bloody painful lol. Felt good though


----------



## TELBOR

Nicely done these last couple of sessions mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nicely done these last couple of sessions mate


Cheers mate looking forward to a change next week but still pi?sed off I can't do legs yet. Physio think could be weeks yet. Starting to look like a lolly pop pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate looking forward to a change next week but still pi?sed off I can't do legs yet. Physio think could be weeks yet. Starting to look like a lolly pop pmsl


Trousers..... All year.

Done!!

Post those pics up mate.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate looking forward to a change next week but still pi?sed off I can't do legs yet. Physio think could be weeks yet. Starting to look like a lolly pop pmsl


Thought I'd measure mine as jeans now getting tight in quad area. 25.5 in. How much space to normal jeans have?

Oh, did you get those Adipure trainers Ben? Surprising comfy


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Thought I'd measure mine as jeans now getting tight in quad area. 25.5 in. How much space to normal jeans have?
> 
> Oh, did you get those Adipure trainers Ben? Surprising comfy


I did mate yes, love them


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Trousers..... All year.
> 
> Done!!
> 
> Post those pics up mate.


Here you go sweet cheeks - sitting at just over 103kg at the moment. These are end of cycle pics really as finishing this weekend. Been a good bulk, now time to keep it and work on building strength to keep muscle.



I only do these two poses lol oh and no legs as I don't have any


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Here you go sweet cheeks - sitting at just over 103kg at the moment. These are end of cycle pics really as finishing this weekend. Been a good bulk, now time to keep it and work on building strength to keep muscle.
> 
> View attachment 145162
> View attachment 145163
> 
> 
> I only do these two poses lol oh and no legs as I don't have any


That chest is coming on mate! :thumb: I praised your back couple of weeks back. Really good bulk mate! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> That chest is coming on mate! :thumb: I praised your back couple of weeks back. Really good bulk mate! :beer:


Thanks mate. Good stone and a half on this cycle. Be interesting to see what I can keep.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate. Good stone and a half on this cycle. Be interesting to see what I can keep.


Yea,lets see

Lats sticking out as well, Nice:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Face has improved mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Face has improved mate


Bit bloated :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bit bloated :lol:


Lol

Didn't look it on those pics I got mate


----------



## Fatstuff

You've got lovely arms benjy :wub: lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Joking aside, looking big and vikingesque . Fair play


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol cheers Stan. Not seen you round these parts for a while. What's going down?


----------



## Fatstuff

**** all m8. I been about. I pop on most days just not for long. U good?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> **** all m8. I been about. I pop on most days just not for long. U good?


Yeah I'm fine mate other than bloody leg playing up again. Other than that all good.

You massive yet?


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I'm fine mate other than bloody leg playing up again. Other than that all good.
> 
> You massive yet?


Thought it was your glass back?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Thought it was your glass back?


No mate it's sciatica caused by back but affects leg


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate it's sciatica caused by back but affects leg


Fcuk! :cursing:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I'm fine mate other than bloody leg playing up again. Other than that all good.
> 
> You massive yet?


im a stone heavier than i was at a similar bodyfat about a year ago, not massive though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all. Good weekend had I hope.

5x5 starts tomorrow. Routine for now will be

Back and tris

Delts, traps and calves

Chest and bis

5x5 will be on the main lift for each muscle group done second or third in the session so am fully warmed up allowing for maximum effort but not too knackered to compromise strength.

Tomorrow will be

Chins

Plate loaded pull downs 5x5

Meadows rows

Straight arm pull downs

Dips 5x5

Tri press down


----------



## Richie186

Love 5x5 training, knackering but effective, especially on squats/deads.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Love 5x5 training, knackering but effective, especially on squats/deads.


I can't do wither of those any more sadly but still hoping it will be good for keeping gains in lead up to pct.

Last jab today so plan is 5x5 for 4 weeks (start pct in 3) then move on to a higher frequency lower volume split around upper and lower assuming I can train lower by then. If not will be Johnny bravo pmsl


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> I can't do wither of those any more sadly but still hoping it will be good for keeping gains in lead up to pct.
> 
> Last jab today so plan is 5x5 for 4 weeks (start pct in 3) then move on to a higher frequency lower volume split around upper and lower assuming I can train lower by then. If not will be Johnny bravo pmsl


Crap isn't it. I've lost 1.5" off mine in 3 weeks. Let's hope everything sorts itself out, training without squatting is like watching porn without w*nking. Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Crap isn't it. I've lost 1.5" off mine in 3 weeks. Let's hope everything sorts itself out, training without squatting is like watching porn without w*nking. Lol


Pmsl nice analogy. Tbh squatting is probably off cards for me altogether I think. I always get so far then pop goes back or leg etc.

May just leave it and hit leg press and other stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning chaps oh and @Keeks and @R0BLET 

Back and tris today. First session of 5x5. Was good.

Chins

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

Cybex plate loaded pull downs

[email protected] happy with that although could have gone heavier. [email protected] was pb last week so good sign.

Meadows rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] 1 rep off pb so happy with that

St arm pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+35 happy with that. Could have done more again but good benchmark

Single arm tri press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good session. Reduced volume a bit but upped intensity. Should work well in run up to pct and maybe during as well if all going well.


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks for the mention...

Nob :lol:

Good session. PC....PC.... Can't say it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha you'll have to one day when your mrs busts you pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha you'll have to one day when your mrs busts you pmsl


Bang a few Clomid and nolva, no problem :lol:


----------



## Keeks

:lol: Morning! :lol:

Hope you're well and your backs ok!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: Morning! :lol:
> 
> Hope you're well and your backs ok!


All good thanks keeks. Back was fine this morning and been ok so far today fingers crossed it will respond well to treatment this week.

Rocky road flavour out today! I'm all over that


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> All good thanks keeks. Back was fine this morning and been ok so far today fingers crossed it will respond well to treatment this week.
> 
> Rocky road flavour out today! I'm all over that


Ahh good stuff! :thumbup1:

Eeek, I don't need to place an order just yet, but sooo need this, let me know the verdict!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ahh good stuff! :thumbup1:
> 
> Eeek, I don't need to place an order just yet, but sooo need this, let me know the verdict!


Me nether but going to anyway lol

Will do


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Me nether but going to anyway lol
> 
> Will do


Lol, I'm very tempted but know I'll end up just getting all sorts so trying to resist, not sure it'll work though!

Ta! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning chaps oh and @Keeks and @R0BLET
> 
> Back and tris today. First session of 5x5. Was good.
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> Cybex plate loaded pull downs
> 
> [email protected] happy with that although could have gone heavier. [email protected] was pb last week so good sign.
> 
> Meadows rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] 1 rep off pb so happy with that
> 
> St arm pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]+35 happy with that. Could have done more again but good benchmark
> 
> Single arm tri press downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Good session. Reduced volume a bit but upped intensity. Should work well in run up to pct and maybe during as well if all going well.


Good lifting Ben. Lets keep those gains... :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Good lifting Ben. Lets keep those gains... :thumb:


Cheers mate. All felt good and got appointment with musculoskeletal clinic tomorrow morning to get things sorted hopefully. Going to lay it on thick so I get an MRI rather than them guessing what's wrong again like last time.

Also got appointment with docs for pain killers in the afternoon so should be good to go then lol

Delts, traps and calves Wednesday is the plan.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate. All felt good and got appointment with musculoskeletal clinic tomorrow morning to get things sorted hopefully. Going to lay it on thick so I get an MRI rather than them guessing what's wrong again like last time.
> 
> Also got appointment with docs for pain killers in the afternoon so should be good to go then lol
> 
> Delts, traps and calves Wednesday is the plan.


Yea that seems to be the only way to play it now... Good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Just has assessment at the msk clinic. Got to have an MRI now to see what's going on. Consultant thinks minor disc bulge which should fix itself in time as it's healed before until I fûcked it doing squats again.

So I've been banned from squats, deads anything that puts lots of pressure through lower back basically. He said other stuff should be fine but I'm not to go mad with it. May just have to focus on maintaining for now and then see how it goes. I'm not risking my back for a hobby so will see how it goes.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Just has assessment at the msk clinic. Got to have an MRI now to see what's going on. Consultant thinks minor disc bulge which should fix itself in time as it's healed before until I fûcked it doing squats again.
> 
> So I've been banned from squats, deads anything that puts lots of pressure through lower back basically. He said other stuff should be fine but I'm not to go mad with it. May just have to focus on maintaining for now and then see how it goes. I'm not risking my back for a hobby so will see how it goes.


Hobby? Its more than that mate? :whistling:

Seriously, good to see you powertracked to people who know what they're doing...

They might even give you some "medicine" to take:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Off to get drugs this afternoon. Aiming for tramadol probably get calpol lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Off to get drugs this afternoon. Aiming for tramadol probably get calpol lol


You'll get Bonjela :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

That would be two jumbo hotdogs, 4 eggs and two burgen toast with firecracker sauce


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> That would be two jumbo hotdogs, 4 eggs and two burgen toast with firecracker sauce


Very creative mate:thumbup1: Sounds better than sausage and egg mcmuffin....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Forced to as forgot to get mince out of freezer last night so was a bit of a make do meal lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tomorrow's plan

Seated db lat raises

5x5 smith shoulder press

Face pulls superset with rear delt flys

Cable lat raises

Upright smith rows


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> That would be two jumbo hotdogs, 4 eggs and two burgen toast with firecracker sauce


 mg: Holy lord......how I wish I could un-see things! Negged!!! :thumbdown:

You do right with the back thing, take it easy, really not work risking.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> mg: Holy lord......how I wish I could un-see things! Negged!!! :thumbdown:
> 
> You do right with the back thing, take it easy, really not work risking.


That lunch was a thing of beauty. Just needed cheese really 

Will do! I agree it's not worth taking any risk with it.


----------



## sxbarnes

Would have been a mcmuffin with cheese


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> That lunch was a thing of beauty. Just needed cheese really
> 
> Will do! I agree it's not worth taking any risk with it.


Oy yes, cheese on it would've been ace and the choice of food was good, but can only think that the painkillers/bonjela/calpol affected your thinking when chopping up the hotdogs and putting them into the egg......pure crazy! :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Delts done this morning and was good. Back seems fine so far but it's sitting at desk that screws it up so will see how it goes today.

Seated db lat raises - start with both arms raised to 90 degrees from body then do alternating reps holding the non working arm in raised position while other side reps. Pain! Then go straight in to a normal set raising both together. That's one set.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]+8kg

Smith shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] too light

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to [email protected]

Need to do 80 for all sets next week

Face pulls superset with rear delt cable flys

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

Wide grip upright rows in smith

[email protected] on bar

8+2 rest pause @50 on bar

8+1 rest pause @50 on bar

Behind back cable lat raises

[email protected] each side and had to stop. Nothing left at all and delts burning lol


----------



## Richie186

Those side lat raises sound naughty mate. Defo going to try that one.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Those side lat raises sound naughty mate. Defo going to try that one.


They are nasty mate don't need much weight as you're holding them up for so long throughout a set. Really gets in deep to delts though deffo give them a spin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pwo meal was double serving of protein works porridge and a banana isolate shake.

80g carbs (22g sugar)

95g protein - whoops 

Some fat not a lot


----------



## Ginger Ben

chocolate finger biscuits count as good carbs right?


----------



## Richie186

Only if washed down with Dr Pepper.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> chocolate finger biscuits count as good carbs right?


If you've pulled them out your wives àrse.... Yes :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> chocolate finger biscuits count as good carbs right?


Ace carbs, as long as they aren't chopped up and mixed in mashed potato or something!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ace carbs, as long as they aren't chopped up and mixed in mashed potato or something!


Dunked in tea


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Dunked in tea


I like your style! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all. Rest day today so just eating pretty well and looking forward to chest and bis tomorrow morning.

5x5 will be on the cybex incline chest press so I can load that up heavy and then weighted hammer grip pull ups for biceps.

Usual array of isolation stuff but with two working sets on each only


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oops


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Chest and biceps done this morning and well happy with session.

Cybex incline chest press

[email protected] boom!

140 is pb weight as hadn't gone over 130 for 6 until now so happy with this

Decline barbell bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chest focused dips superset with low incline cable flys

[email protected] and [email protected] 4plates

[email protected]+20kg and [email protected] plates

[email protected]+20kg and [email protected] plates

Awesome superset will do again

Hammer grip chins

[email protected]+15kg

Wide grip ez bar cable curls

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates drop to [email protected] plates drop to [email protected] plates

Single arm cable curls

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

Cracker. Strength still feels good and size holding. Missing savage tren pumps but still feels good


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pre wo was 1 serving amino nrg.

Intra was 1 serving I-surge and 75g waxy maize starch

Pwo is large bowl shreddies and 50g banana isolate with leucine and glutamine.

Pwo 2 250g lean minced beef cooked in coconut oil with 250g Mexican chilli rice

4 scrambled eggs in a bit of butter on two burgen toast and a leftover hotdog that was floating around the fridge. Oh and brown sauce 

6 chocolate fingers 

2 toast with pb and 50g whey

Champagne, rib eye steak, dauphinois potatoes and braised red cabbage 

Shake before bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Second week of 5x5 plan. End if first week off all gear and strength is increasing so can't complain 

Cybex pull down

[email protected] - 10kg up on last week

Super set chins with straight arm pull downs

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected]+20 and [email protected]

[email protected]+20 and [email protected]

[email protected]+20 and [email protected]

Meadows rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm seated cable row

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected] then [email protected], [email protected]

Single arm tri press down

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Fooked!! Was awesome though back felt wide and tris blew up nicely


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food good today for the most part. The slack part of me has had a cream egg but the good part of me had all sorts of lovely protein and 'clean' carbs before that 

Meatballs in a ragu with homemade wedges for dinner. Lovely


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. No aids or man flu in here so far. Must be my superior gingetics :lol: :lol:

Rest day today as standard, food will be usual stuff.

Brekkie is 50g whey with a spoon of pb and 3 weetabix. Probably have some on on toast too


----------



## Keeks

There is now, I've still got a touch of man flu so have some man flu germs.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> There is now, I've still got a touch of man flu so have some man flu germs.


Urgh don't sneeze for gods sake lol

And they say this hobby is meant to promote a healthy lifestyle, everybody is always ill :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Urgh don't sneeze for gods sake lol
> 
> And they say this hobby is meant to promote a healthy lifestyle, everybody is always ill :lol:


I've just had a sneezing fit in the office and the others weren't impressed! Think I do need that knitted mask!

I know, lol. I've felt worse this last few months than I ever did when I was prepping!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> I've just had a sneezing fit in the office and the others weren't impressed! Think I do need that knitted mask!
> 
> I know, lol. I've felt worse this last few months than I ever did when I was prepping!


Haha oh dear, clean up of your monitor required then lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Remembered I can't train Friday as am off to Ireland for a few days on Thursday so tomorrow I'm going to hit chest and delts in the same session to keep them both happy until next week 

There's a gym in the hotel but I've no idea if it's any good. Planning a few dips in the hot tubs though 

Tomorrow's plan therefore will be

Cybex chest press 5x5

Chest dips sset with cable flys

Decline bb

Smith ohp 5x5

Face pulls sset with rear delt flys

Upright rows


----------



## sxbarnes

Enjoy ireland mate craicing place


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:



> Enjoy ireland mate craicing place


See what you've done there!

It's a big family reunion thing so should be a good craic lol.

About 100 of us!!


----------



## sxbarnes

100 gingers?? Blimey


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha hope not!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shît nights sleep for some reason so not expecting miracles in the gym but let's see!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Seems I'm in the zone tired or not Good session this morning did chest, delts and biceps as can't train until Monday now.

Increased weights on both 5x5 exercises - chest press and smith press so happy with that

Cybex chest press

[email protected] up from 140 last week

Superset chest dips with cable flys

[email protected] and [email protected] plates

[email protected] and [email protected] plates

[email protected] and [email protected] plates

Smith shoulder press

[email protected] up from last week

Superset face pulls with rear delt flys

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

Wide grip Upright rows in smith

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip ez bar cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Single arm cable drag curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Fooked! Was awesome session now time for food!!


----------



## TELBOR

Feck me!

100 gingers in one place, let's hope they realise you train


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Feck me!
> 
> 100 gingers in one place, let's hope they realise you train


They will once I throw up a few double bis instead of shaking hands pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They will once I throw up a few double bis instead of shaking hands pmsl


Just walk in with a shaker :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Just turn up in ya posing trunks


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger colour of course:thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Actually was reading part of your previous journal from DEC 2011. 2nd most read on ukm. Just shows how far you've come. Well done mate:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Actually was reading part of your previous journal from DEC 2011. 2nd most read on ukm. Just shows how far you've come. Well done mate:beer:


Thanks mate, was a bit of a beast that journal lol. Some actual training etc in there somewhere :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, was a bit of a beast that journal lol. Some actual training etc in there somewhere :lol:


Yea there's plenty in there you wouldn't do now regards attitude training and diet


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Knackered!!

3 day Guinness bender in Ireland took it's toll lol. Had a good time though and was great to see extended family. Was over 100 of them!!

No gym this morning obviously but back on normal diet today and gym tomorrow. Two weeks off cycle now and still feeling ok so guess levels are still up. Thinking of starting proviron and natty boosters this week to get them started before pct starts next week.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Knackered!!
> 
> 3 day Guinness bender in Ireland took it's toll lol. Had a good time though and was great to see extended family. Was over 100 of them!!
> 
> No gym this morning obviously but back on normal diet today and gym tomorrow. Two weeks off cycle now and still feeling ok so guess levels are still up. Thinking of starting proviron and natty boosters this week to get them started before pct starts next week.


Sounds like a right old knees up!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Sounds like a good laugh mate to be sure


----------



## Ginger Ben

Was really good fun. Dreadful weather but amazing scenery and friendly people.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cracking session this morning especially given worst nights sleep ever and three days on the pi?s previously :lol:

Details to follow but improved all weights on last weeks back and tris session


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today

Pre wo - amino nrg

Intra - I surge and 50g wms

Post wo - 50g isolate, 1/4 box frosted shreddies 

Meal 2 - 2 portions of protein porridge 80g carbs, 45g pro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and tris from this morning

Cybex plate loaded pull downs

[email protected] 5kg up on last time 

Chins superset with st arm pull downs

[email protected] kg and [email protected] plates

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

Meadows rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Up on last time

Dips

[email protected] 5kg up on last time

Multigrain one arm tri press downs

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Happy


----------



## TELBOR

I see no PB's?

So no Guinness power.......

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I see no PB's?
> 
> So no Guinness power.......
> 
> :lol:


Well the pull downs are a 5x5 pb if that counts lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well the pull downs are a 5x5 pb if that counts lol


I'd take it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning bumders

Shoulders and traps this morning nice quick session

Smith ohp

5x5 @85kg last set at 90. Felt a bit easy but need to make steady progress with 5x5 so as not to stall. Will jump to 90 next week.

Two sets at [email protected] and [email protected]

Superset face pulls with rear delt flys

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

Cable front raises slow reps

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

Short barbell upright row

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on bar

Lovely. Smith press up 5kg on last week and felt comfy so strength still looking good.

Might need to cut the chocolate biscuits down a bit though.....


----------



## TELBOR

Cut down the chocolate biscuits :lol:

Nice session mate 

Can't wait to go do boulders tomorrow!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cut down the chocolate biscuits :lol:
> 
> Nice session mate
> 
> Can't wait to go do boulders tomorrow!!


Yeah weight belt was a bit too tight the other day pmsl


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning bumders
> 
> Shoulders and traps this morning nice quick session
> 
> Smith ohp
> 
> 5x5 @85kg last set at 90. Felt a bit easy but need to make steady progress with 5x5 so as not to stall. Will jump to 90 next week.
> 
> Two sets at [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> Superset face pulls with rear delt flys
> 
> [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> Cable front raises slow reps
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> Short barbell upright row
> 
> [email protected] on bar
> 
> [email protected] on bar
> 
> [email protected] on bar
> 
> Lovely. Smith press up 5kg on last week and felt comfy so strength still looking good.
> 
> Might need to cut the chocolate biscuits down a bit though.....


Cut down the biscuits? They're the reason you're lifting decent weights!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Cut down the biscuits? They're the reason you're lifting decent weights!


Lol probably true mate. Not bothered at the moment tbh. Aim is purely to keep strength and therefore gains throughout pct and after. Will worry about chub when I need to lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right chest and bis time.

Deffo feeling natty now and lost a few pounds but still sat just a shade over 16 stone. Would like to maintain that weight if possible. Interested to see what strength is like today.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well that went surprisingly well 

Cybex inc chest press

[email protected] pb

Superset dips with low in cable flys

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

Seated hammer grip chest press

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Ruined!

Hammer grip chin ups

[email protected]+20kg

Wide grip ez bar cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected]

Single arm cable drag curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Great session strength up on all exercises from last session and pump was great. Really getting a jonny bravo thing going on now though pmsl. This routine is making upper body grow really well but legs are shrinking. Need this MRI soon so I know what I'm dealing with. Until then it's joggers on all the way :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Well that went surprisingly well
> 
> Cybex inc chest press
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> Superset dips with low in cable flys
> 
> [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] and [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> Seated hammer grip chest press
> 
> [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> Ruined!
> 
> Hammer grip chin ups
> 
> [email protected]+20kg
> 
> Wide grip ez bar cable curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> Single arm cable drag curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Great session strength up on all exercises from last session and pump was great. Really getting a jonny bravo thing going on now though pmsl. This routine is making upper body grow really well but legs are shrinking. Need this MRI soon so I know what I'm dealing with. Until then it's joggers on all the way :lol:


Good lifts Ben. Think you can put on a bit of weight on being natty every now and then


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Good lifts Ben. Think you can put on a bit of weight on being natty every now and then


Thanks mate. Yeah I guess you can, it's hard at the moment what with no leg work but my diet is same as it was on cycle but I've dropped cardio to try and keep weight up and also because it all aggravates my piriformis muscle which adds to sciatica pain.

Not fussed if I stay same weight now for next few months. Strength is my aim then next cycle will be a bit of a cut I think to lean up for summer


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah I guess you can, it's hard at the moment what with no leg work but my diet is same as it was on cycle but I've dropped cardio to try and keep weight up and also because it all aggravates my piriformis muscle which adds to sciatica pain.
> 
> Not fussed if I stay same weight now for next few months. Strength is my aim then next cycle will be a bit of a cut I think to lean up for summer


Aye that makes sense. With no cardio you'll probably get a bit chubby, but I know whats worse - chub or sciatica!

Actually I'm getting lower back pain again after squats. Its an irritant rather than a big pain. Only every lasts for 20mins or so. Is that the sciatica?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Aye that makes sense. With no cardio you'll probably get a bit chubby, but I know whats worse - chub or sciatica!
> 
> Actually I'm getting lower back pain again after squats. Its an irritant rather than a big pain. Only every lasts for 20mins or so. Is that the sciatica?


Hard to say mate. Sciatica is pretty much constant unless you can find a position that relieves it. Usually standing up or lying down for me. It travels from lower back through glute and into shin and ankle as that's the path of the nerve that is impinged by either a bulging disc or an inflamed muscle.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Hard to say mate. Sciatica is pretty much constant unless you can find a position that relieves it. Usually standing up or lying down for me. It travels from lower back through glute and into shin and ankle as that's the path of the nerve that is impinged by either a bulging disc or an inflamed muscle.


Nah its doesnt sound that bad. I can normally hang pushing my belly out and lower back in seems to relieve it. More freezy spray too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Awesome roast pork loin for late lunch with usual trimmings. Had two visits of course 

Friends bought some evil chocolate pudding and a sticky toffee pud with them so had a dabble with those too 

But peckish now but seem to have horrendous wind so not sure eggs on toast is a good idea pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and going to give the cardio and abs a bash tomorrow morning. Leg should be fine but had enough of the extra chub going on at the moment. Could not eat it of course but.....that would be silly :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and going to give the cardio and abs a bash tomorrow morning. Leg should be fine but had enough of the extra chub going on at the moment. Could not eat it of course but.....that would be silly :lol:


Cardio.... That lasted all of 4 posts for not doing it lol

You're worse than me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cardio.... That lasted all of 4 posts for not doing it lol
> 
> You're worse than me


Didn't go pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't go pmsl


My man!! :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't go pmsl


Up for the chub:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all.

Pct meds start today. The amount of pills I'm on per day is frankly absurd but hopefully they wil all help. Tbh I feel totally 'normal' at the moment but probably not been off long enough to notice any difference yet although it's been three weeks.

Pct is standard nolva and clomid with a higher dose than normal for week one then drop to the usual 20/50

Also running tautotest and bullk from anabolic designs as heard great reports from lots of people on these used standalone and to help in pct.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Also running tautotest and bullk from anabolic designs as heard great reports from lots of people on these used standalone and to help in pct.


Like Taurotest , Bullk gave me hard ons galore for the first week and then nothing so don't really rate it. Got loads of it to shift.


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Like Taurotest , Bullk gave me hard ons galore for the first week and then nothing so don't really rate it. Got loads of it to shift.


Haha I'm throwing everything at this to recover ASAP so anything is going to help. Can't notice anything yet apart from morning wood lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha I'm throwing everything at this to recover ASAP so anything is going to help. Can't notice anything yet apart from morning wood lol


You'll be taking over from @Chelsea as UKMs resident rapist if it works...


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> You'll be taking over from @Chelsea as UKMs resident rapist if it works...


Im so proud of my title.... @Keeks is equally feeling the pride


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Im so proud of my title.... @Keeks is equally feeling the pride


Pride?! Is that what you're calling it??? :confused1: I wouldn't describe it as that you horny rapist, but you defo have that title! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Pride?! Is that what you're calling it??? :confused1: I wouldn't describe it as that you horny rapist, but you defo have that title! :thumbup1:


I'll be getting 'Facial giver of the year' soon.......award will prob be presented at bodypower


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'll be getting 'Facial giver of the year' soon.......award will prob be presented at bodypower


That made me lol. Not sure I've seen that on the body power adverts. You do go after some strange titles! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> That made me lol. Not sure I've seen that on the body power adverts. You do go after some strange titles! :lol:


 :lol: well I wanted to add to my collection of being NAC Champ and 'Gooiest Creampie' award, going for a repeat title of that this year, need some practice though :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: well I wanted to add to my collection of being NAC Champ and 'Gooiest Creampie' award, going for a repeat title of that this year, need some practice though :whistling:


Lol, practice makes perfect they say. And of course don't forget your biggest award to date......biggest ego ever! :thumb: No one will ever snatch that one from you. :tongue:


----------



## Sambuca

Hi ginger Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> Hi ginger Ben


Hi mate what's happening lol


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Lol, practice makes perfect they say. And of course don't forget your biggest award to date......biggest ego ever! :thumb: No one will ever snatch that one from you. :tongue:


That definitely is a keeper, that is why the baby Jesus gave me such a big head to house my ego 

Did someone say "snatch" hmmmmm :001_tt2:


----------



## Sambuca

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi mate what's happening lol


Not much just restarting my laptop

How about you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> Not much just restarting my laptop
> 
> How about you?


Staring at phone waiting for you to reply

Can get on with work now

:lol:


----------



## Dan94

what'd you do mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> what'd you do mate


For work? Self employed recruitment consultant


----------



## Dan94

fair enough mate, never heard of a self employed one before


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> For work? Self employed recruitment consultant


££££££££££ :thumb:

I used to be payroll


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> fair enough mate, never heard of a self employed one before


He's head of IT, HR, Health and Safety and tea boy


----------



## flinty90

More like stay at home bitch doing what his missus tells him lol ginger cnut


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> More like stay at home bitch doing what his missus tells him lol ginger cnut


He got caught wànking at work the other week, gave himself a written warning :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> More like stay at home bitch doing what his missus tells him lol ginger cnut


You got cameras in my house??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good back and tris session this morning. Kept it hard and short...

Cybex plate loaded pull down

[email protected] pb!

Meadows rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide hammer grip cable rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected] pb!

OH tri rope extn single arm

[email protected] plates straight in to [email protected] alternating sides

Multigrip tri press downs

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm no rest between sets

Good session. Well happy with the two 5x5 pb's

Shoulders and traps Thursday then rest until Monday


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> He got caught wànking at work the other week, gave himself a written warning :lol:


Now that is self abuse


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Good back and tris session this morning. Kept it hard and short...
> 
> Cybex plate loaded pull down
> 
> [email protected] pb!
> 
> Meadows rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Wide hammer grip cable rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected] pb!
> 
> OH tri rope extn single arm
> 
> [email protected] plates straight in to [email protected] alternating sides
> 
> Multigrip tri press downs
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Single arm no rest between sets
> 
> Good session. Well happy with the two 5x5 pb's
> 
> Shoulders and traps Thursday then rest until Monday


Strong fcuker still!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Strong fcuker still!


Thanks mate that's the aim for the next few weeks. Keep strength up or ideally increasing and keep those gainzzzzzzzz :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have pulled something in my neck/traps on left side. Can't move head properly lol. No shoulders tomorrow


----------



## sxbarnes

Can only think you done it on the meadows . Really rip my shoulder blades apart


----------



## Dan94

sorry to hear about the injury mate, hopefully its back to normal soon!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Can only think you done it on the meadows . Really rip my shoulder blades apart


I actually think it was on Sundays chest session oddly. The press I use is incline and when going heavy I tend to really force myself into the bench and I reckon I over did it with the heavy sets and put too much stress through neck. Daft injury but these things happen when trying to hit pbs each session I suppose


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> sorry to hear about the injury mate, hopefully its back to normal soon!


Thanks mate. Doesn't feel too bad but enough to know I need to rest it. Won't mess around with neck or back injuries as too easy to make them worse IMO. This along with sciatica makes me feel like an 80 year old lol


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate. Doesn't feel too bad but enough to know I need to rest it. Won't mess around with neck or back injuries as too easy to make them worse IMO. This along with sciatica makes me feel like an 80 year old lol


does it feel similar to a crooked neck or is it more towards the shoulder/traps? I know crooked necks are a bastard too when you cant even turn your neck


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> does it feel similar to a crooked neck or is it more towards the shoulder/traps? I know crooked necks are a bastard too when you cant even turn your neck


Seems to be traps high up and running up side of neck so think muscle strain


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Seems to be traps high up and running up side of neck so think muscle strain


deep heat might ease the pain a little mate, or at least some ibuprofen cream?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah good shout. I've got some somewhere. Currently on the cocodamol for sciatica so that might help too.


----------



## TELBOR

Ben and Jerry's induced injury I bet :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ben and Jerry's induced injury I bet :lol:


Couldn't get the bastard lid off :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Couldn't get the bastard lid off :lol:


Grip training required :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Watch where you put that Deep Heat now!

I use this for my lower back pain. Heats up the back, gets bloody hot, stays nicely warm for an hour later. I really recommend it...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007FEIXXA/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Watch where you put that Deep Heat now!
> 
> I use this for my lower back pain. Heats up the back, gets bloody hot, stays nicely warm for an hour later. I really recommend it...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007FEIXXA/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Nice one mate thanks. Cheap too as half price.


----------



## sxbarnes

Think its aimed at old women, but don't let that put you off. Really sorts my back out. Nice


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had letter saying MRI is booked for Saturday afternoon so should know more about what's going on in a few weeks


----------



## Richie186

Good news mate. Hopefully put an end to this injury once and for all.


----------



## Dan94

Good news that the MRI scan has come through, good luck mate


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck Ben! Hope the injury isn't anything too bad. Soon you'll be joining in with me and R0blet as part of the sickly/injured crew.

Oh well, keep calm and eat cereal. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys I think its just a minor strain and already feels better so hopefully sort itself out soon. Will rest from gym tomorrow then see how it feels Friday.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh heck Ben! Hope the injury isn't anything too bad. Soon you'll be joining in with me and R0blet as part of the sickly/injured crew.
> 
> Oh well, keep calm and eat cereal. :thumb:


I've already told him the scan will show up he's pregnant :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Twins I reckon


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Twins I reckon


Bill and Ben :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I've already told him the scan will show up he's pregnant :lol:


 mg: Heck, you've got Ben pregnant?! Does that mean you have now given him the aids? mg:


----------



## sxbarnes

Who's gonna be uncle Ben?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: Heck, you've got Ben pregnant?! Does that mean you have now given him the aids? mg:


Gingers are born with aids, hence no soul and all that.

He's only big because he's been on Oxys since he was 2 :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Gingers are born with aids, hence no soul and all that.
> 
> He's only big because he's been on Oxys since he was 2 :lol:


Ahh, pregnant with double aids?! Not good. :no:


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Bill and Ben :lol:


Ben and Jerry :lol: *grabs coat*


----------



## sxbarnes

Ben and Lynn cough cough


----------



## sxbarnes

Ben et Lynn french version is a better joke


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cûnts


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Feel like poo. Sore, shrinking, flat, depressed. Must be pct  :lol:

Really want to do shoulders tomorrow but worried neck will still be too sore. Can't risk making it worse but it's now getting on my nerves. I can handle a few days off when I choose to have them but not when they are enforced.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feel like poo. Sore, shrinking, flat, depressed. Must be pct  :lol:
> 
> Really want to do shoulders tomorrow but worried neck will still be too sore. Can't risk making it worse but it's now getting on my nerves. I can handle a few days off when I choose to have them but not when they are enforced.


Abs it is


----------



## sxbarnes

Isn't pct grand? Tauro test not working eh?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Isn't pct grand? Tauro test not working eh?


It's a right laugh mate lol.

Not yet but only been on it a few days. Not expecting it to do much tbh just that extra bit of help.


----------



## sxbarnes

You normally get a few randoms when you least expect it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulder session tomorrow. Taking it steady of course but have to go as getting cabin fever now lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Neck felt ok when I got up so hit shoulders and traps. Feels a bit sore now but will be ok I'm sure....

Smith shoulder press

[email protected] pb for 5x5

Drop from last set to [email protected] then drop to [email protected] with 3 sec negs

Rear delt cable flys standing

[email protected]

Seated db press with constant tension I.e. No lockout

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Bent over rear delt cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

One arm smith upright rows side on to bar. These are awesome

[email protected] on bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

Took it steady weight wise after the smith press as was happy with the pb and happy to just get a good pump and burn from the rest of it.

One arm upright rows are evil! Try them


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely stuff!

Bang those pics up you freak!


----------



## TELBOR

LG4-EFC said:


> Your AVI is so unflattering mate. You've got much better pics on the very first page on this thread that you look much better on


Agreed.

@TheProteinWorks sort Ben a new AVI

:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

LG4-EFC said:


> Your AVI is so unflattering mate. You've got much better pics on the very first page on this thread that you look much better on


True mate just haven't been bothered to change it tbh. Thank you though :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

From today, same weight as on cycle, been off 4 weeks and 1 week in to pct - 16 stone 4. No legs :lol: Got MRI tomorrow so hopefully get news on back and a plan of action to get back to hitting legs properly in a couple of weeks. I know I won't be squatting again but plenty more I can do.



Bear in mind I'm not a bodybuilder, I like lifting and getting stronger


----------



## sxbarnes

Impressive mate. Dunno about this non bodybuilder ,you're gonna start looking freaky soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

MRI scan just done and should get results within 10 days. Had it done at private hospital down the road but on the nhs as they don't have one at main hospital. Impressive place. Nobody there so in and out within 30 mins.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> MRI scan just done and should get results within 10 days. Had it done at private hospital down the road but on the nhs as they don't have one at main hospital. Impressive place. Nobody there so in and out within 30 mins.


Here's hoping mate. Put my heat belt on for an hour before training today at got a nice glow at the same time I usually get the lower ache


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> MRI scan just done and should get results within 10 days. Had it done at private hospital down the road but on the nhs as they don't have one at main hospital. Impressive place. Nobody there so in and out within 30 mins.


Hope its good news mate, fingers crossed.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ever done rack chins Ben? Look awesome. No strain on lower back. Hits lats hard. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking good in the pics mate!! A lot bigger than I thought you was.


----------



## Bad Alan

Look good Ben!


----------



## sxbarnes

He's been good for ages I reckon:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys I'm a way off you boys but I'm happy with the balance that I've got. Cheers for popping in


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Ever done rack chins Ben? Look awesome. No strain on lower back. Hits lats hard. :thumb:


Not heard of them mate? You mean rack pulls it is this something else?


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Not heard of them mate? You mean rack pulls it is this something else?


That's wot I thought at first. Upright on a flat bench under bar, chin the bar with weight holding you down. Look good. Easy to find on YouTube


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> That's wot I thought at first. Upright on a flat bench under bar, chin the bar with weight holding you down. Look good. Easy to find on YouTube


Hmm I'll look it up mate as can't quite picture what you mean


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm I'll look it up mate as can't quite picture what you mean


No one can! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> No one can! :lol:


Just seem them! Not sure how they'd differ from a weighted chin apart from looking more silly and being uncomfortable across the legs lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Maybe the angle you pull at would hit back differently actually


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Just seem them! Not sure how they'd differ from a weighted chin apart from looking more silly and being uncomfortable across the legs lol


I've no problem with being silly. Suppose it was the sitting down aspect I liked. Will have a go anyway and report back


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> I've no problem with being silly. Suppose it was the sitting down aspect I liked. Will have a go anyway and report back


Haha me neither I get funny looks doing meadows rows in my gym lol.

Do it mate I'll try it too :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Maybe the angle you pull at would hit back differently actually


The vid I saw impressed. Not at home yet. So will do it later


----------



## sxbarnes

Saw this one first....






Another later...


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Saw this one first....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another later...


Done these with @flinty90, but just body weighted.

They are good. Just the bar on the groin ain't gonna happen lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

They'd be good for biceps with an underhand grip too.

Chest and biceps for me tomorrow, enjoying the change to chest and bis from tris. Means arms get hit a bit more often and seem to be growing so can't complain.

Let's see if strength is still there tomorrow now I'm at the end if week one of pct.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Chest and biceps today.

First fail at 5x5 since coming off but was a good session nonetheless.

Cybex inc chest press

[email protected] was aim. Got two sets of 5 then one of 3 but that was it.

Dropped to 120 and did 10 then up to 130 for 5.

Will attempt same weight next week and try to improve rep count

Decline barbell

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Db inc flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chest fried

Seated db curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db hammer curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

One arm cable drag curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Arms fooked

Enjoyed that. Great pump actually painful in arms. Probably switch back to chest and tris, back and bis next week for the switch up.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning

Out all day today so rest day and day off thinking about what I'm eating and when. Will be plenty though 

Started peps on Thursday and have noticed a drop in water weight over last few days. Not sure if connected? Also pump in gym was immense yesterday. Still early days so interesting to see how it goes. Jabbing 3 times a day 100mcg ghrp2 and mod grf each time

Pre wo

Midday

Pre bed

Peps are edspeps which are new but came recommended and so far so good.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning
> 
> Out all day today so rest day and day off thinking about what I'm eating and when. Will be plenty though
> 
> Started peps on Thursday and have noticed a drop in water weight over last few days. Not sure if connected? Also pump in gym was immense yesterday. Still early days so interesting to see how it goes. Jabbing 3 times a day 100mcg ghrp2 and mod grf each time
> 
> Pre wo
> 
> Midday
> 
> Pre bed
> 
> Peps are edspeps which are new but came recommended and so far so good.


Going to start peps tomorrow. Ghrp6 and mod. Hoping to boost appetite and burn off a little excess fat.

Pump sounds good so I'll look forward to that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Neck hurts this morning so will see how it feels during day and probably go to the gym later this afternoon if it's feeling ok.

That's it really. Peps in waiting until I can eat, feel fine in terms of pct etc so will just carry on with that as normal. Doses now down to normal 50/20 ed and proviron at 50mg ed not sure it's doing much but can't hurt at that dose so keeping it in lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Neck hurts this morning so will see how it feels during day and probably go to the gym later this afternoon if it's feeling ok.
> 
> That's it really. Peps in waiting until I can eat, feel fine in terms of pct etc so will just carry on with that as normal. Doses now down to normal 50/20 ed and proviron at 50mg ed not sure it's doing much but can't hurt at that dose so keeping it in lol


Sack today off, that won't budge looking at a monitor all day Benjamin


----------



## Dan94

Nice pics mate. Especially good arms and back spread!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sack today off, that won't budge looking at a monitor all day Benjamin  [/quote
> 
> I should do that but I probably won't lol. Will see how it feels around 3pm and go from there
> 
> Thanks mate. Getting there just need injuries to sod off lol


----------



## sxbarnes

I still can't pinpoint how you've done this neck


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> I still can't pinpoint how you've done this neck


Just strained left upper trap I think


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just strained left upper trap I think


Generally none gym related


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Just strained left upper trap I think


Guinness related....

Heres Youtube presenter of the year with some neck exercises....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had a pre wo meal of two wraps with Turkey, rice, cheese and hot sauce. Will give that until about 3 to settle then hit gym I think


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a pre wo meal of two wraps with Turkey, rice, cheese and hot sauce. Will give that until about 3 to settle then hit gym I think


Sounds better already!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So snuck in for a cheeky mid afternoon session. Gym was quiet which was handy. Did back and tris, slightly changed it up today and was really good tough session

Cybex plate loaded pull down

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

Meadows rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

10+partials @55

Chins

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Vbar tricep press down

[email protected] plates

10 normal grip into 10 leaning into it @ 12plates

10 normal into 12 leaning @12p

5 normal into 10 leaning @12p

Single arm tri press downs

[email protected]

5-4-3p drop set on both arms to failure.

Totally fûcked and pump was awesome. Actually like the way I look when pumped, got a good shape. Just shame it doesn't last pmsl


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> So snuck in for a cheeky mid afternoon session. Gym was quiet which was handy. Did back and tris, slightly changed it up today and was really good tough session
> 
> Cybex plate loaded pull down
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Meadows rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 10+partials @55
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Vbar tricep press down
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> 10 normal grip into 10 leaning into it @ 12plates
> 
> 10 normal into 12 leaning @12p
> 
> 5 normal into 10 leaning @12p
> 
> Single arm tri press downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 5-4-3p drop set on both arms to failure.
> 
> Totally fûcked and pump was awesome. Actually like the way I look when pumped, got a good shape. Just shame it doesn't last pmsl


Nice lifting mate. Pb's whilst on pct too. I love the pumped look, all 15 minutes of it lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Nice lifting mate. Pb's whilst on pct too. I love the pumped look, all 15 minutes of it lol.


Thanks mate. Been doing 5x5 on main lifts since came off gear to try and keep strength up and keep gains.

Seems to be working so far but felt I needed a slightly less intense session today although I now feel wiped out lol glad it's the evening

Good isn't it lol. Better on peps too but still doesn't last


----------



## Ginger Ben

Word up

Feel good today. Neck still a bit stiff but better than yesterday. Peps in and about to get some food Bulk shake and pb on toast 

Boulders tomorrow and going to hit calves too as leg is starting to feel better and can't see that seated calf raises could compromise that so will see how that goes.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 1 - 2 scoops oats, 2 whey, large blob pb, 2 burgen toast with more pb 

No idea of calories but should think nudging 1000


----------



## sxbarnes

Was Jan who used to use that measurement "blob"


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Was Jan who used to use that measurement "blob"


My method is to use a teaspoon and get as much as physically possible on it and that's a blob haha. It measures at about 40g a blob but I don't weigh it anymore


----------



## sxbarnes

And i thought i was a blob


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had a slack day today work wise lol. Been watching the racing and eating


----------



## sxbarnes

Did your horses come in though?


----------



## Dan94

Does the pb mix in quite well with the oats mate? Always wanted to try it on a bulk


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Does the pb mix in quite well with the oats mate? Always wanted to try it on a bulk


Yes mate if you use the natural stuff as it tends to be runnier. Smooth is better than crunchy too as it mixes in really well. Crunchy tends to go a bit lumpy but is obviously much better on toast


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate if you use the natural stuff as it tends to be runnier. Smooth is better than crunchy too as it mixes in really well. Crunchy tends to go a bit lumpy but is obviously much better on toast


I normally just stick oats in bowl, add hot water, then protein powder and stir haha, will try it soon tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> I normally just stick oats in bowl, add hot water, then protein powder and stir haha, will try it soon tho


Yeah that works.

I use the powdered oats so can just chuck in a shaker and drink them with protein and pb added too


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that works.
> 
> I use the powdered oats so can just chuck in a shaker and drink them with protein and pb added too


 :thumbup1:

Jaffa Cake whey and pb oats.. Could be interesting  :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Jaffa Cake whey and pb oats.. Could be interesting  :laugh:


I only buy flavours that I think will work with pb lol. Jaffa cake does


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> I only buy flavours that I think will work with pb lol. Jaffa cake does


Sweeeeeet


----------



## Keeks

PB on crumpets, that is all.


----------



## Dan94

Keeks said:


> PB on crumpets, that is all.


Why have I never thought of this?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> PB on crumpets, that is all.


Little horrible rubbery discs blurgh lol


----------



## Keeks

Dan94 said:


> Why have I never thought of this?!


When someone first told me about it I thought no way, but they're seriously amazing. Also, pb and nutella....snickers crumpets. :drool:



Ginger Ben said:


> Little horrible rubbery discs blurgh lol


Wooooow, I will not have that talk about crumpets! :nono: They're lovely. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning troopers

Shoulders and calves this morning

Smith press

[email protected] meant to be 95 but counted wrong!! Dick head lol

Db lat raises up and down rack with partials

10,12.5,15,17.5 dbs used did 3 sets with. Set being up and back down

Total pain lol

Superset face pulls with rear delt flys

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

One arm smith upright row side on

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

Wide grip upright smith row

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

Single leg calf raise on step

17,16,15,15 slow with full stretch and hold for 1 at top

Seated calf raise

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Been about 6 weeks since trained legs calves very wobbly for a few mins after that lol. Will soon be back to normal I hope!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Walking on balls of my feet at the moment as calves are solid pmsl hopefully they will loosen up soon. Also got nasty trap and delt doms which is quite nice 

Peps in this morning and then having a large breakfast as starving and feeling tiny


----------



## sxbarnes

Why are you feeling tiny mate? The pct? You'll always be bigger than rob


----------



## Dan94

What are peps mate and what do they do?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Why are you feeling tiny mate? The pct? You'll always be bigger than rob


Just some days I wake up feeling flat and light. Don't like it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> What are peps mate and what do they do?


Peptides mate. There are two types mainly used by people that train etc. one releases a pulse of your natural growth hormone the other amplifies that pulse. So each time you jab some you get a pulse of gh happening.

Gh has a lot of benefits around healing, fat loss, muscle building, anti aging, skin care etc etc. however effects are subtle and you need to run them for a good while to really see benefits. Also get a great pump and look massive in the gym which is worth the money alone :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Why are you feeling tiny mate? The pct? You'll always be bigger than rob


Twàt!

:lol:


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Peptides mate. There are two types mainly used by people that train etc. one releases a pulse of your natural growth hormone the other amplifies that pulse. So each time you jab some you get a pulse of gh happening.
> 
> Gh has a lot of benefits around healing, fat loss, muscle building, anti aging, skin care etc etc. however effects are subtle and you need to run them for a good while to really see benefits. Also get a great pump and look massive in the gym which is worth the money alone :lol:


Can you only get them in jab form? And they're natural or not?

Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Can you only get them in jab form? And they're natural or not?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions...


Yes afaik and yes sort of although they are banned in natural competitions I believe


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan94 said:


> Can you only get them in jab form? And they're natural or not?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions...


Im sure I had some oral HGH way back in 1998. My diet & training was sh1t so the effects were minimal. Doubt if you can find it now

Edit.... This is the sh1t I bought. Hes still flogging it now


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Im sure I had some oral HGH way back in 1998. My diet & training was sh1t so the effects were minimal. Doubt if you can find it now
> 
> Edit.... This is the sh1t I bought. Hes still flogging it now
> 
> http://www.trulyhuge.com/hgh.htm


PMSL

You clown!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> You clown!


1998 mate! The internet was young and alive and I was stupid!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Good weekend had but not a lot of food as was out and about a lot. Wasn't feeling strong because of that today so left 5x5 as would have gone backwards and concentrated on some good slow reps instead.

Cybex chest press

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Superset dips with cable flys

11 and [email protected]

11 and [email protected]

11 and [email protected]

Dipping belt has gone missing so just did at body weight but with 3 second negs and no lockout.

Barbell dead stop floor press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Fail @120

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db press fly combo - press dbs then fly them that's one rep

11+5 extra presses @20

[email protected]

[email protected]

Flys fail first so after that I pressed to failure as well

V bar press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm tri press down

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Quite a different session but enjoyed it and feel totally ruined in chest and especially triceps


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice. My chest is still ruined from Friday


----------



## Ginger Ben

No appetite for some reason. Just forced pwo meal 2 down. Dog walk between now and next one so should create some room.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No appetite for some reason. Just forced pwo meal 2 down. Dog walk between now and next one so should create some room.


Bet you'd eat a pizza if it was there in front of you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bet you'd eat a pizza if it was there in front of you


Tbh I probably...........would yeah :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4 275g mince beef, spuds, veg and gravy  muscle food


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 4 275g mince beef, spuds, veg and gravy  muscle food


Hmmm could eat that now! Any guinness planned for today? :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Hmmm could eat that now! Any guinness planned for today? :beer:


No mate don't drink at home. Only when out and about


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate don't drink at home. Only when out and about


Same here. Thats why I'm never in the house!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Eaten most of a bag of chocolate coins left over from Christmas


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Eaten most of a bag of chocolate coins left over from Christmas


That was a banker : )


----------



## Ginger Ben

Rest day today, chest sore to touch which is nice.

Meal 1 - shake with 50g whey, 50g super grains, 50g pb

Two burgen toast with pb

Weight holding at 15 stone 11 at the moment although feel I've dropped a fair bit of water over the last few days.


----------



## sxbarnes

That's a hefty drop in weight mate. Weren't you 16 4 couple of weeks back?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> That's a hefty drop in weight mate. Weren't you 16 4 couple of weeks back?


Yes mate but to be expected coming off cycle to be honest. I'll dig out my starting weight and see what I've gained.


----------



## sxbarnes

You still looking good though? No wonder Rob never wants to come off


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> You still looking good though? No wonder Rob never wants to come off


Yeah as good as ever just a bit smaller lol. I was 15 stone 2 back in December when I stared so have gained 9 pounds which isn't bad. If I can keep that I'll be happy. If I hadn't had to stop straining legs 6 or so weeks ago I probably would have kept a few pounds more as they have deffo shrunk.

Next cycle will be a recomp/gentle cut which I'll do post baby arriving when I've got some sort of routine back with the gym as I suspect it will take a beating to start with.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah as good as ever just a bit smaller lol. I was 15 stone 2 back in December when I stared so have gained 9 pounds which isn't bad. If I can keep that I'll be happy. If I hadn't had to stop straining legs 6 or so weeks ago I probably would have kept a few pounds more as they have deffo shrunk.
> 
> Next cycle will be a recomp/gentle cut which I'll do post baby arriving when I've got some sort of routine back with the gym as I suspect it will take a beating to start with.


Sounds like a plan will nab you for a session then. Can't be training with people bigger than me


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds like a plan will nab you for a session then. Can't be training with people bigger than me


Haha that's the best way, gives you somebody to chase


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha that's the best way, gives you somebody to chase


Even worse when the smaller people are stronger too! Will be cutting by then anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just been watching some mike rashid videos on you tube. Like his style and may try to emulate some of his sessions moving forward


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ladies. Big 'n' black back session done :lol: was v good

Dead hang wide grip pull ups

10,10,10,8

Close grip pull downs

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

 3 giant sets no rest between weights except to add/strip plates

Incline bench rows (bor substitute)

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

[email protected] rest pause 3 more @50

[email protected]

Wide grip lat pull downs

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

One set no rest

Single arm lat pull downs elbow to hip

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated db curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Some cable stuff. Half ****d on biceps as to be honest I couldn't grip anything and my arms were basically hanging by my side lol

Loved the back session, will adopt same principles for shoulders tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning ladies. Big 'n' black back session done :lol: was v good
> 
> Dead hang wide grip pull ups
> 
> 10,10,10,8
> 
> Close grip pull downs
> 
> [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 
> 3 giant sets no rest between weights except to add/strip plates
> 
> Incline bench rows (bor substitute)
> 
> [email protected] on bar
> 
> [email protected] on
> 
> [email protected] rest pause 3 more @50
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Wide grip lat pull downs
> 
> [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 
> One set no rest
> 
> Single arm lat pull downs elbow to hip
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated db curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Some cable stuff. Half ****d on biceps as to be honest I couldn't grip anything and my arms were basically hanging by my side lol
> 
> Loved the back session, will adopt same principles for shoulders tomorrow and see how it goes.


That's an insane amount of volume! Think I'd of needed carrying home after that lot lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> That's an insane amount of volume! Think I'd of needed carrying home after that lot lol.


Lol that was the aim mate. Deliberate overtraining. It's hard but feels great at the same time. Pump is ridiculous even with no gear. Give it a spin one day.


----------



## sxbarnes

That's a brill session there mate. The strength is still there


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> You still looking good though? No wonder Rob never wants to come off


Lol

My cycles are tame, @Suprakill4 will tell you that!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning ladies. Big 'n' black back session done :lol: was v good
> 
> Dead hang wide grip pull ups
> 
> 10,10,10,8
> 
> Close grip pull downs
> 
> [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 
> 3 giant sets no rest between weights except to add/strip plates
> 
> Incline bench rows (bor substitute)
> 
> [email protected] on bar
> 
> [email protected] on
> 
> [email protected] rest pause 3 more @50
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Wide grip lat pull downs
> 
> [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 
> One set no rest
> 
> Single arm lat pull downs elbow to hip
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated db curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Some cable stuff. Half ****d on biceps as to be honest I couldn't grip anything and my arms were basically hanging by my side lol
> 
> Loved the back session, will adopt same principles for shoulders tomorrow and see how it goes.


Jesus!

Looks awesome mate. You'll be big and black in no time!!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> My cycles are tame, @Suprakill4 will tell you that!


Tame? I think pathetic describes them better.

Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Tame? I think pathetic describes them better.
> 
> Lol


Virtually natty you think?

:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Virtually natty you think?
> 
> :lol:


Looks like natty yes.......... Lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Jesus!
> 
> Looks awesome mate. You'll be big and black in no time!!


Haha I might patent the name if it works :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hurting. That is all


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha I might patent the name if it works :lol:


Big Black Ben?? Lots of MT2 then

Good hurt, bad hurt, back hurt??


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Big Black Ben?? Lots of MT2 then
> 
> Good hurt, bad hurt, back hurt??


Good hurt, different hurt lol

Check out mike rashids videos on you tube and you'll know what I mean lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hurting. That is all


Cock big and black yet?


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Good hurt, different hurt lol
> 
> Check out mike rashids videos on you tube and you'll know what I mean lol


OK boss


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cock big and black yet?


Half way there :lol:

Must have knocked it on something pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Good hurt, different hurt lol
> 
> Check out mike rashids videos on you tube and you'll know what I mean lol


He trains with Big Rob doesn't he? :blink:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> He trains with Big Rob doesn't he? :blink:


Yes mate one of the metroflex crew with ct fletcher and that lot.

Mental volume they do in their workouts. I watched the overtraining back one yesterday and got some inspiration. They often do 200rep sets on bench rest pausing etc. silly stuff like that.

Says don't do it all the time but just now and again to hit your body in a different way.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate one of the metroflex crew with ct fletcher and that lot.
> 
> Mental volume they do in their workouts. I watched the overtraining back one yesterday and got some inspiration. They often do 200rep sets on bench rest pausing etc. silly stuff like that.
> 
> Says don't do it all the time but just now and again to hit your body in a different way.


Yea I just need to edit out all the bs and find the workouts. Looks good mate. I thought about applying the volume I do in squatting to other body parts and this seems like it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I just need to edit out all the bs and find the workouts. Looks good mate. I thought about applying the volume I do in squatting to other body parts and this seems like it! :thumbup1:


Haha yes there is a lot of ego stroking and bs in their vids but the sessions are quality.

Yeah that sounds like it would be similar mate. It's worth a go once to see what you think IMO


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yes there is a lot of ego stroking and bs in their vids but the sessions are quality.
> 
> Yeah that sounds like it would be similar mate. It's worth a go once to see what you think IMO


Having a trawl through now, will get back to ya! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Am off to do some "Random Selection":thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Doms

Shoulder time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Boulders feel like they have been taken off the bone, stamped on by a bull and nailed back on lol

Warmed up rcs as usual then did a couple of sets of cable lat raises just to get things going.

Seated db press - first time in months

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Smith ohp

Two giant pyramid sets starting at 20kg on the bar and working up in 10's to 60 on bar then back down in 10's to 20.

Stopped one or two short of failure on the way up but took each drop to failure on way back down. Savage.

Rear delt cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip upright row in smith

Two pyramid sets starting at 20 on the bar then up to 30 then 40 and back down again. Failure on each set.

No idea of reps at each weight on the giant sets but was between 15 at the lightest weight and 4 at the heaviest

Pump was silly and felt awesome at the end. Sweating buckets too from no rest between the drop sets. Awesome for nuking calories.

Will do same thing on chest and tris next week then back to something more 'normal' and hopefully start to train legs again!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Looks good Ben.  meanwhile my Asda order has turned up


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Looks good Ben.  meanwhile my Asda order has turned up


Pmsl having a cereal party??


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl having a cereal party??


Am a cereal killer! :thumb: Do a big shop once in a while...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Aaarrrgggghh


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> Looks good Ben.  meanwhile my Asda order has turned up


Since when did they do Lion and Toffee Crisp cereal? :confused1: :drool:


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan94 said:


> Since when did they do Lion and Toffee Crisp cereal? :confused1: :drool:


A few months back. Sign up to @Keeks thread. We keep track of it on there! :thumb:

Apparently the East is a cereal black hole, they get better stuff up north and in Hants:cursing:


----------



## Fatstuff

Just checking in

Hope alls well benjy boy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Just checking in
> 
> Hope alls well benjy boy


Hi Stan, yeah all good thanks mate. Doing a bit of deliberate over training at the moment which is quite fun in a sick way lol.

You all good? On a cycle or anything at the mo?


----------



## TELBOR

Looked and awesome session !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looked and awesome session !!


Loved it mate. The giant pyramid sets are really good. Have to really allow yourself to go to failure though so smith is perfect as can just dump it on catchers


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> A few months back. Sign up to @Keeks thread. We keep track of it on there! :thumb:
> 
> Apparently the East is a cereal black hole, they get better stuff up north and in Hants:cursing:


Which thread is that? :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan94 said:


> Which thread is that? :tongue:


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/163697-keeks-continuing-quark-fuelled-quest-globe-like-glutes-boulders-shoulders.html

This one


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi Stan, yeah all good thanks mate. Doing a bit of deliberate over training at the moment which is quite fun in a sick way lol.
> 
> You all good? On a cycle or anything at the mo?


Good man, im doing a bit of in-deliberate undertraining   lol. Thats a lie really ive been every day this week, but have been struggling, low cals and all. Yeah 400 test 350 tren. getting in shape for my hols (may) in best shape of my life, but yet no ab in isght, i expect at least one for my holiday lol. Im on it though!!

oh yeah and not a leg has been trained in 4 weeks 

How come the overtraining??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Good man, im doing a bit of in-deliberate undertraining  lol. Thats a lie really ive been every day this week, but have been struggling, low cals and all. Yeah 400 test 350 tren. getting in shape for my hols (may) in best shape of my life, but yet no ab in isght, i expect at least one for my holiday lol. Im on it though!!
> 
> oh yeah and not a leg has been trained in 4 weeks
> 
> How come the overtraining??


Haha low cals are a bastard. Not looking forward to trying to lean out in a few months.

Sounds good though mate. Nothing like a holiday to get the motivation going especially once as soon as you're there it's all you can eat and drink for two weeks haha.

I've not trained legs in 6 weeks lol. Bloody sciatica came back and had an MRI two weeks ago. Get results Tuesday and was advised to avoid any leg training at all until they find out the problem. Suspect it's a herniated disc so if it is then more rest is only cure really.

As for the over training I just fancied a change to be honest. I'm nearly 3 weeks in to pct and have been doing 5x5 mainly to help keep strength up and therefore keep gains. It's been working well but just fancied switching it up and was watching some mike rashid videos on overtraining where he does stupidly high volume training every now and again as a total change for the body. I can say it works as my lats are in pieces like never before and pretty sure my shoulders will feel the same tomorrow. Will do a chest session like it next week too then switch back to 5x5.

Check out last two workouts a page or two back to see what I mean. Still not as much volume as mike does but I'm only a lowly natty at the moment


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha low cals are a bastard. Not looking forward to trying to lean out in a few months.
> 
> Sounds good though mate. Nothing like a holiday to get the motivation going especially once as soon as you're there it's all you can eat and drink for two weeks haha.
> 
> I've not trained legs in 6 weeks lol. Bloody sciatica came back and had an MRI two weeks ago. Get results Tuesday and was advised to avoid any leg training at all until they find out the problem. Suspect it's a herniated disc so if it is then more rest is only cure really.
> 
> As for the over training I just fancied a change to be honest. I'm nearly 3 weeks in to pct and have been doing 5x5 mainly to help keep strength up and therefore keep gains. It's been working well but just fancied switching it up and was watching some mike rashid videos on overtraining where he does stupidly high volume training every now and again as a total change for the body. I can say it works as my lats are in pieces like never before and pretty sure my shoulders will feel the same tomorrow. Will do a chest session like it next week too then switch back to 5x5.
> 
> Check out last two workouts a page or two back to see what I mean. Still not as much volume as mike does but I'm only a lowly natty at the moment


Only you would decide to do 'overtraining' type volume during pct lol. Fair play, i dont think id have it in me lol


----------



## sxbarnes

I think im nutty enough too


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> A few months back. Sign up to @Keeks thread. We keep track of it on there! :thumb:
> 
> Apparently the East is a cereal black hole, they get better stuff up north and in Hants:cursing:


 :thumb: Nice stock of cereal!

Ginger Ben is one of the main cereal instigators, we just follow him. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94

you guys tried that weetabix wheat bran cereal? the fiber in it is ridiculous! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Is there a chocolate version?


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> Is there a chocolate version?


No but its great with almond milk mixed with choc protein powder :tongue:

its like 10g of fiber per 50g I think from when I put it in mfp

http://www.weetabix.co.uk/products/cereals/crunchy-bran


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan you are now an honorary member of the cereal club


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> Dan you are now an honorary member of the cereal club


basically hit half my fiber goal from breakfast alone :lol:

Woohoo :beer: :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Yay, another recruit! :thumb:

The chocolate mini max/mix (can't remember what they're called) are pretty good, defo worth a try.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Only you would decide to do 'overtraining' type volume during pct lol. Fair play, i dont think id have it in me lol


Lol it's only for one session on each part of my split. Just made a change. Do like it though. Would be awesome on cycle I reckon. Will do it on next cycle which will be a cut as it burns silly calories.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Colonel Gainzzzzzzz


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Colonel Gainzzzzzzz


Take it you're getting into the long weekend spirit Ben? :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Take it you're getting into the long weekend spirit Ben? :thumb:


Haha yes mate been in holiday mode all day. Not done a lot of work tbh but got lots of jobs done around the house so not a wasted day


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yes mate been in holiday mode all day. Not done a lot of work tbh but got lots of jobs done around the house so not a wasted day


Same here mate. Didn't get domestic but did chest+back instead.


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Colonel Gainzzzzzzz


lucky sod, wish I was bulking :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan94 said:


> lucky sod, wish I was bulking :lol:


Why aren't you bulking mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can't really explain how my lats and shoulders feel right now apart from to say they are aching, a lot


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't really explain how my lats and shoulders feel right now apart from to say they are aching, a lot


Sold:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> Why aren't you bulking mate?


had a lot of fat to get rid of mate so cut from 2nd Jan to make sure its a nice good slow cut for summer


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan94 said:


> had a lot of fat to get rid of mate so cut from 2nd Jan to make sure its a nice good slow cut for summer


You don't look that fat mate. 3-4 months tops for cutting.

Anyway whittle yourself down , nice and lean , then there is only one way to go.

I assume you want to be bigger than the @R0BLET :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I assume you want to be bigger than the @R0BLET :thumb:


Seriously mate, getting boring now.


----------



## sxbarnes

Sorry mate


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Sorry mate


It's not about being sorry, it's about whatever reason I'm the go-to member for your snide little comments;

1) I have an AVI

2) I've not once commented on UKM about YOUR physique

3) In 3 years I've added 4st of lean muscle, iirc you've been training 10+ years?

4) You've annoyed the shít out of me!


----------



## sxbarnes

Wow what can i say. Its only banter mate. I ain't the best but im the first to say so.


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Wow what can i say. Its only banter mate. I ain't the best but im the first to say so.


"Banter" isn't that where both people take the píss out each other?

The mentions and the digs at my training and physique isn't banter IMO.


----------



## sxbarnes

You are welcome to take the pi55 at anytime mate. Looks like I've hit a nerve. Sent you a pm mate


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> You don't look that fat mate. 3-4 months tops for cutting.
> 
> Anyway whittle yourself down , nice and lean , then there is only one way to go.
> 
> I assume you want to be bigger than the @R0BLET :thumb:


lost a stone but now hit a sticky point, just left plenty of time for any slip ups or plateaus just to make sure that im lean for summer


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ar5e flaps. Good weekends had I hope. Had a great time in Cornwall and came back shattered. Bit weak today due to tiredness and lack of proper food over last few days but still had a great session.

Did another 'over training' style session today which was good.

Cybex plate loaded incline bench

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - failure @110 - 90 - 70

70 - 90 - 110 - failure at 100 - 90 - 80 - 70 - 60 - 50

Flat bench in smith. Paused reps

40 - 60 - 80

1.5 reps = 1 rep - 40, 60 to failure

60 to failure normal reps

Dips

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then with 10 - 20 seconds rest between sets did 8-5-4-3-2-1 failure!

Cable flys handles low then high is one set

12/[email protected] plates

11/13

10/12

Press ups with 30 seconds rest between sets to finish off

15,13,7,7,7,7 dropped to 10 secs rest 5,4,3,2,failed

Happy with that and took it to total muscle failure which was the aim. Chest would definitely be better done in this style with a partner but made best of it for first time through.

Will go back to my 5x5 routine now for a while and drop these sessions in now and again.


----------



## Ginger Ben

MRI results back and confirm a bulging disc causing pressure on the sciatic nerve. It's getting better through totally resting that area so that's what I've got to keep doing until it's gone. Also been told to avoid squats altogether as now it's gone once it could go again more easily.

Leg training is going to have to go on hold for a while longer but I'm pleased I know what it is and it's hopefully something that will fix itself without intervention.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate :beer:


Cheers. Found it hard to really hit muscle failure at the end. It's easy on a machine or barbell as you can either do the rep or not but trying to burn out with body weight is hard. Was good though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers. Found it hard to really hit muscle failure at the end. It's easy on a machine or barbell as you can either do the rep or not but trying to burn out with body weight is hard. Was good though


You'resoalpha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cv and abs tomorrow. Time to trim it up a little.


----------



## sxbarnes

Those natty fat gainz. Gotta do four months plus come May:mad:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Those natty fat gainz. Gotta do four months plus come May:mad:


You're going to prison? Lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Might as well be. Steve skinny chops:banghead:


----------



## sxbarnes

I'll waist away


----------



## Ginger Ben

Alarm didn't go off! Good start to getting back in to cardio :lol:


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> MRI results back and confirm a bulging disc causing pressure on the sciatic nerve. It's getting better through totally resting that area so that's what I've got to keep doing until it's gone. Also been told to avoid squats altogether as now it's gone once it could go again more easily.
> 
> Leg training is going to have to go on hold for a while longer but I'm pleased I know what it is and it's hopefully something that will fix itself without intervention.


hi mate

not sure if this is any help to you or whatever, but I saw a video somewhere that with back problems, doing the leg press one leg at a time can help isolate the legs and not use the back as much, compared to a double leg press


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> hi mate
> 
> not sure if this is any help to you or whatever, but I saw a video somewhere that with back problems, doing the leg press one leg at a time can help isolate the legs and not use the back as much, compared to a double leg press


Thanks mate that sounds like it's worth trying


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate that sounds like it's worth trying


no problem mate

My dad suffers from a slipped disc in his lower which often traps nerves and gets sciatica, so I 'kinda' know how bad you must be suffering!

take it easy mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back attack tomorrow. an is as before but maybe change a few exercises around.

Start with pulls - 4 sets

Cybex pull downs - giant pyramid sets

Meadows rows - drop sets

Inverted rows superset with straight arm pull downs for a finisher

Or something like that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Typing with shakey hands so excuse any typos lol

Wide grip pull ups

12, [email protected]+5, [email protected]+10, [email protected]+15 drop to [email protected]

Cybex plate loaded pull down giant pyramid sets minimal rest

15/50 10/80 10/100 8/120 7/130 4/140 7/130 5/120 10/100 11/80

80, 100, 110, 120, 130, 120, 110, 100, 80

No idea of reps on second set

Meadows rows two reverse pyramid sets

60, 55, 50, 45 - 45, 50, 55, 60

Did this once through on each arm

100 rep inverted row with max 30 secs rest

17, 13, 12, 12, 11, 10, 10, 10, 8 - 103 reps.

Added 10kg plate to chest after first set to make it harder.

Straight arm pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Typing with shakey hands so excuse any typos lol
> 
> Wide grip pull ups
> 
> 12, [email protected]+5, [email protected]+10, [email protected]+15 drop to [email protected]
> 
> Cybex plate loaded pull down giant pyramid sets minimal rest
> 
> 15/50 10/80 10/100 8/120 7/130 4/140 7/130 5/120 10/100 11/80
> 
> 80, 100, 110, 120, 130, 120, 110, 100, 80
> 
> No idea of reps on second set
> 
> Meadows rows two reverse pyramid sets
> 
> 60, 55, 50, 45 - 45, 50, 55, 60
> 
> Did this once through on each arm
> 
> 100 rep inverted row with max 30 secs rest
> 
> 17, 13, 12, 12, 11, 10, 10, 10, 8 - 103 reps.
> 
> Added 10kg plate to chest after first set to make it harder.
> 
> Straight arm pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]


So why the shaky hands Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> So why the shaky hands Ben?


Not sure lol must have been something I ate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lat doms 

Day off today. Going to the ideal home show with wife and bro and sis in law. God I'm old :lol:

Shoulders and arms tomorrow morning. Thinking

Behind neck press Superset with db raises

Face pulls superset with rear delt db flys on bench

Giant pyramid set on normal shoulder press in smith to finish

Might then try the flex Lewis silly high volume arms routine 

Bring on the pump


----------



## Sharpy76

How's it going mate?!

Are you not with Paul anymore?

Your sciatica sounds like a fvcker mate, frustrating as hell having injuries. Still, you're just getting on with it so good stuff:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ideal **** show, you was cool once.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> How's it going mate?!
> 
> Are you not with Paul anymore?
> 
> Your sciatica sounds like a fvcker mate, frustrating as hell having injuries. Still, you're just getting on with it so good stuff:thumb:


Hi mate I'm good thanks. How's you?

Yeah it's been a right pain to be honest. Not with Paul anymore no. Partly down to sciatica as partly down to it just not being right for me. Baby on the way soon and just needed to chill out on the whole gym thing and prioritise a bit.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ideal **** show, you was cool once.


I'm going for the food


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm going for the food


That'll do!! :beer:

**** balance is restored


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Might then try the flex Lewis silly high volume arms routine
> 
> Bring on the pump


Bet you can't resist a pose at the 300 rep mark. They'll be looking fooking massive! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Went through west brompton today. Didn't see anyone carrying a tpw shaker with a box of orange shreddies.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Shoulders this morning, no time for tris as well so going to do an arms day on Monday!! Lol

Standing barbell ohp superset with plate lateral raises. Giant pyramid style set

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

Fried!

Superset face pulls with prone rear db flys on bench

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

Cybex Shoulder press burn out

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] in to quadruple rest pause @50 to total failure

Short Barbell upright row wide grip

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on drop set to [email protected] on

Hammered


----------



## TELBOR

Good work mate! Looks solid again.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate! Looks solid again.


Cheers, loving this style of training. It's melting fat/water off too it seems.


----------



## Dan94

Solid workout mate :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Chesticles this morning and was another good session.

Cybex inc chest press giant pyramid set

15/50, 12/80, 10/100, 5/120, 110, 100, 90, 80, 70, 60, 50

all sets on way down from 120 were to failure. Rep range around 3-6.

Decline barbell bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] no spotter, easy 2/3 with help

[email protected] with spotter then drop sets as follows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips leaning forward to hit chest more

[email protected] weight

[email protected] kg

[email protected] kg

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] weight then rest pause 3, 2, failure

Cable flys low cable/high cable superset

15/[email protected]/10

12/[email protected]/12.5

9/[email protected]/12.5

100 rep press ups in as few sets as possible. Very short rests

20,15,13,12,12,10,10,8

Done


----------



## Ginger Ben

Also quick update on the edspeps I'm using at the moment. Very happy with them so far. First time I've run peps so hard to say if they are better than others but I'm pleased with results.

Most obvious effects are better sleep, increased pump in gym and throughout day and recovery seems improved too. I also think they have helped my back as that seems to have stopped hurting almost entirely now since I started them and that's the only change I have made. Going to run them for a few more months and see what I think then but I can recommend them so far.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Also quick update on the edspeps I'm using at the moment. Very happy with them so far. First time I've run peps so hard to say if they are better than others but I'm pleased with results.
> 
> Most obvious effects are better sleep, increased pump in gym and throughout day and recovery seems improved too. I also think they have helped my back as that seems to have stopped hurting almost entirely now since I started them and that's the only change I have made. Going to run them for a few more months and see what I think then but I can recommend them so far.


Is the better sleep a very noticeable effect? also how much roughly per week do u think its costing to run?

Good to see ur doing well m8.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Is the better sleep a very noticeable effect? also how much roughly per week do u think its costing to run?
> 
> Good to see ur doing well m8.


It's strange actually. I'm finding that I'm waking up around 5am most mornings and feeling like I could get up but I go back to sleep easily enough and then wake up again at normal time feeling pretty well tested.

Hard to say as got a bit of a bulk discount but I'm running 100mcg each of mod and ghrp2 3 times a day. It's not a lot per week really.


----------



## TELBOR

Awesome workout mate!

On the peps I've noticed my sleep has been the best in years and I've had a week off them lol

Good to hear about the back pain etc that's positive


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Awesome workout mate!
> 
> On the peps I've noticed my sleep has been the best in years and I've had a week off them lol
> 
> Good to hear about the back pain etc that's positive


Cheers really enjoyed it today.

They are good aren't they, seem to wake up feeling pretty good whereas before I was always slow to start in the morning.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bit of blue vest porn for @Keeks (and @R0BLET) post wo this morning


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers really enjoyed it today.
> 
> They are good aren't they, seem to wake up feeling pretty good whereas before I was always slow to start in the morning.


Exactly the same lol up and ready to go


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bit of blue vest porn for @Keeks (and @R0BLET) post wo this morning
> 
> View attachment 148063


Face looks well :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Face looks well :lol:


Shaved beard off :lol:


----------



## Dan94

Looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

Packed on some size fella!

Interesting reading about the peps. Never done them (or GH) before but definitely something I would consider.

Obviously I'll be using you as the guinea pig so...as you were


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Packed on some size fella!
> 
> Interesting reading about the peps. Never done them (or GH) before but definitely something I would consider.
> 
> Obviously I'll be using you as the guinea pig so...as you were


Cheers been off cycle now for 7 weeks so pretty happy with what I'm holding at the moment.

Deffo worth a go mate. I chose peps just because I don't trust gh to be real and it's an expensive mistake to make but they do the same thing more or less


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers been off cycle now for 7 weeks so pretty happy with what I'm holding at the moment.
> 
> Deffo worth a go mate. I chose peps just because I don't trust gh to be real and it's an expensive mistake to make but they do the same thing more or less


Forgot you were off. Still there ain't it? :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Forgot you were off. Still there ain't it? :thumbup1:


Yes mate pretty pleased with how it's going tbh. Other than my legs shrinking that is :lol:

Going to get started on them again next week or so. Backs feeling 100% better than it was but just want to give it more time before rushing in to anything.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate pretty pleased with how it's going tbh. Other than my legs shrinking that is :lol:
> 
> Going to get started on them again next week or so. Backs feeling 100% better than it was but just want to give it more time before rushing in to anything.


Wise words mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Yay, I'm being spoilt with blue vest pics! :thumb:

Looking good! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Rest day today, cardio not going well so far lol.

Chest is tight from yesterday and going to give back the same treatment tomorrow.

Not sure if the peps or training or both but deffo looking fuller than I was expecting post cycle and stronger too. Happy with that


----------



## sxbarnes

What are you thinking about doing for legs mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> What are you thinking about doing for legs mate?


Probably start next week with basic leg extn, ham curls and calve raises. Will then look to get on to leg press and sldl if all feels well a week or two later.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Probably start next week with basic leg extn, ham curls and calve raises. Will then look to get on to leg press and sldl if all feels well a week or two later.


Leave it longer mate, you ain't competing so fùck it!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Leave it longer mate, you ain't competing so fùck it!


He'd be ginger little legs then?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> He'd be ginger little legs then?


He's not an aids patient lol

They'll bounce back better if he's stronger given ample rest on them.

He always tries legs then is crippled again :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He's not an aids patient lol
> 
> They'll bounce back better if he's stronger given ample rest on them.
> 
> He always tries legs then is crippled again :lol:


That's true but it seems to be squats that fûcks me up which I won't be doing again.

Will play it by ear I think and just go for jonny bravo look even more lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> He's not an aids patient lol
> 
> They'll bounce back better if he's stronger given ample rest on them.
> 
> *He always tries legs then is crippled again* :lol:


This! ^^^ Rest is best! :thumb:


----------



## Dan94

Better to be safe than sorry mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's true but it seems to be squats that fûcks me up which I won't be doing again.
> 
> Will play it by ear I think and just go for jonny bravo look even more lol


Zero legs. None at all. Nothing.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> That's true but it seems to be squats that fûcks me up which I won't be doing again.
> 
> Will play it by ear I think and just go for jonny bravo look even more lol


How many comebacks have you had then? ....Johnny


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> How many comebacks have you had then? ....Johnny


This is probably the 4th or 5th time I've knackered my back over the last few years.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> This is probably the 4th or 5th time I've knackered my back over the last few years.


Bloody hell thats more than Status Quo! Perhaps best to listen to Robbo for a bit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning troopers back attack done this morning.

Wide grip pull ups

15,12,10,10,9

Cybex plate loaded pull down close grip

Two giant pyramid sets with the following pattern

15/50, 12/80, 10/100, 8/120, 6/130, 4/150 quick breather then 5/150, 6/140, 5/130, 120, 100, 80 50 no idea of reps beyond 130

Ran through this twice. Reps slightly less on second time round of course.

Meadows rows

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Finisher. Superset straight arm pull downs with standing low pulley row to belly button

12/[email protected]

10/[email protected]

10/[email protected]

Fûcked and felt wide! Lol


----------



## Dan94

Morning Ben, good job :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weighed in at 16 stone dead this morning which I'm pleased with. Has crept up a bit since end of cycle with no significant change in diet so hopefully it's the peps and training doing their thing 

Will be keeping everything the same now for a couple of months then look to do a short hard cut on cycle to strip some fat off then try to maintain that level of condition over summer before looking to bulk again with a target of 17 stone


----------



## sxbarnes

Sounds nice and realistic mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Shoulders and traps well and truly destroyed this morning.

Charles Glass style db lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Smith shoulder press no lockout

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Rear db flys on low inc bench

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Wide grip upright smith row

[email protected] on bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Done


----------



## Richie186

Savage pressing on the smith mate. Gotta love those Charles glass style raises too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Savage pressing on the smith mate. Gotta love those Charles glass style raises too.


Thanks mate really feeling in the zone at the moment and strength is pretty good so making most of it.

They are killers aren't they! Humbling as have to lower weight from normal but they hurt more lol


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely jubbly mate!

Big and black soon


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice intense workout mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders feeling fine at the moment. Expect they will ache a lot tomorrow.

Muscles still feeling really full from earlier and chest and arms looking decent too. Peps are clearly doing something. That reminds me......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Downside or maybe it's an upside of peps is I can't eat whenever I want to  annoying


----------



## Richie186

How long do you leave either side of the jab?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> How long do you leave either side of the jab?


Wait at least an hour after eating carbs or fat before jabbing. Or wait half an hour after jab to eat carbs or fat.

Can have pure protein at anytime I believe.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bloody hell, that seems like a lot of hassle tbh!!!

Is it the same with GH?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Bloody hell, that seems like a lot of hassle tbh!!!
> 
> Is it the same with GH?


No I believe you can jab gh whenever you want

I do a jab first thing. Wait half an hiit then have breakfast. Then jab again around 2pm an hour after I've had lunch. Then again before bed with a protein only shake. Not that hard really but trying to fit in a fourth or fifth jab makes it hard


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> No I believe you can jab gh whenever you want
> 
> I do a jab first thing. Wait half an hiit then have breakfast. Then jab again around 2pm an hour after I've had lunch. Then again before bed with a protein only shake. Not that hard really but trying to fit in a fourth or fifth jab makes it hard


have to start setting alarms for middle of the night and have a quick jab and back to sleep :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> have to start setting alarms for middle of the night and have a quick jab and back to sleep :lol:


People do lol and a protein shake :lol:

Fûck that


----------



## Richie186

It was murder on ghrp6 waiting to eat just because if the appetite it gives you. I could of chewed my own bicep off! Lol.

Ghrp2 isn't as bad. Think I'm going to try 4 jabs a day on my cut. 04:20, 10am, 5pm and 10pm.

I thought it would be a pain in the backside jabbing all the time but you get used to it and the effect if the eds peps are worth it I reckon.


----------



## Sharpy76

Are all your jabs sub q in the stomach @Ginger Ben?

Still a strong fvcker I noticed!

When you due a blast mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Are all your jabs sub q in the stomach @Ginger Ben?
> 
> Still a strong fvcker I noticed!
> 
> When you due a blast mate?


I mix it up mate. Some sub q some IM in delts.

Not sure I only came off about 7 weeks ago including a 4 week pct so probably ought to wait a bit longer lol. Probably wait until after baby is born which is end of May then get on a cut for summer.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pic from yesterday. Getting porky so now I'm clear of pct and happy that I can maintain strength at this level I'm going to start gradually decreasing carbs on rest days. I've been piling it in since coming off to maintain gains etc and now time to tighten it back up. Cv will be starting again next week 2-3 times a week. Mix of hiit and ssc


----------



## Dan94

Arms look massive mate :2guns:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Pic from yesterday. Getting porky so now I'm clear of pct and happy that I can maintain strength at this level I'm going to start gradually decreasing carbs on rest days. I've been piling it in since coming off to maintain gains etc and now time to tighten it back up. Cv will be starting again next week 2-3 times a week. Mix of hiit and ssc


You call that porky? Haha. Delts really good mate


----------



## TELBOR

You doing a jigsaw? :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> You doing a jigsaw? :lol:


It does get boring down in Hants sometimes:whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You doing a jigsaw? :lol:


Mrs is pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Delts look huge! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Delts look huge! :thumbup1:


Well you're welcome in here anytime lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Early start today. Off to watch my nephew in the under 11's national schools biathlon finals at the Olympic site in London. It's a swim in the Olympic pool and a run at the stadium! Pretty cool.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Early start today. Off to watch my nephew in the under 11's national schools biathlon finals at the Olympic site in London. It's a swim in the Olympic pool and a run at the stadium! Pretty cool.


Good luck to him :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Early start today. Off to watch my nephew in the under 11's national schools biathlon finals at the Olympic site in London. It's a swim in the Olympic pool and a run at the stadium! Pretty cool.


Ace, good luck to him.

And forgot to say yesterday......fears confirmed at Saino's, no more choc orange shreddies. :sad:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ace, good luck to him.
> 
> And forgot to say yesterday......fears confirmed at Saino's, no more choc orange shreddies. :sad:


Nooooooooo!!!!! I'm going to write to nestle or whoever makes them


----------



## Sambuca

Ginger Ben looking tonk :lol: holding some good size mate!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!! I'm going to write to nestle or whoever makes them


Start a much needed petition!! They don't even have them on Asda, Tescos or Saino's website, a sad sad day. :thumbdown:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Start a much needed petition!! They don't even have them on Asda, Tescos or Saino's website, a sad sad day. :thumbdown:


Now you can imagine the complete and utter hell I've been going through these past six months! :cursing: :thumbdown:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Now you can imagine the complete and utter hell I've been going through these past six months! :cursing: :thumbdown:


I now fully understand your pain, although I may have found an alternative, may not be as good but hoping its somewhere near......chocco shreddies with Jaffa cake whey added to milk and poured over?! Going to give it a whirl tomorrow. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> I now fully understand your pain, although I may have found an alternative, may not be as good but hoping its somewhere near......chocco shreddies with Jaffa cake whey added to milk and poured over?! Going to give it a whirl tomorrow. :thumbup1:


That sounds good!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all. Good weekends had all round I hope.

Cardio starts again this week will do a few ssc sessions to get back in to it then start hitting the hiit next week.

Chest tomorrow and will try and get some tris in as well if I have time. Arms are doing alright size wise but rest of me is growing quite well on this new routine so want to hammer arms a bit more too to get them looking better


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning. Chest Monday (and tris)

Cybex inc chest press

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop sets through 110-100-90-80-70-60 3-6 reps to failure

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop sets through 96-85-75-65-55-45 all to failure

Superset dips with flat bench cable flys

[email protected] and [email protected] plates

[email protected]+20 and [email protected]

[email protected]+20 drop to [email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected]+20 drop to [email protected] and [email protected]

Finisher - Superset decline barbell bench in power rack with press ups

[email protected] and 15 press ups

[email protected] and 10

[email protected] and 9

[email protected] and 8

[email protected] and 7

[email protected] and 5

[email protected] and 5

[email protected] and 5

[email protected] and 4

[email protected] and 3

[email protected] and 0 lol. Total failure achieved 

100 rep giant tricep sets flex Lewis style

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

So 300 reps in 3 sets to fry tris off.


----------



## sxbarnes

I get tri doms for 2-3 days on that. Did you find it getting easier near 300?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> I get tri doms for 2-3 days on that. Did you find it getting easier near 300?


It's felt good but I don't think I went heavy enough tbh. I kept weight the same for all 5 moves which with hindsight was probably a bit gay as some was easy some was tougher. Will try it again next week and push harder.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> It's felt good but I don't think I went heavy enough tbh. I kept weight the same for all 5 moves which with hindsight was probably a bit gay as some was easy some was tougher. Will try it again next week and push harder.


Yea the overhead tri is always a problem for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Carb free meal 4 just eaten as part of new plan for gradual fat loss. Will stick to pro/fat for rest of the day now with a bit of luck :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cock handlers,

Going carb free for as long as I can today. Not following a plan just making an effort to reduce carbs and increase fats when I don't need the carbs. Cv later on today around 6pm so will try and wait until after that if possible then get some fuel in for tomorrow's leg session! That's right, leg session! :lol:

Hardly going to be a monster one but want to get back to it and see what I can do to stop them wasting away even more. Thinking leg extn, ham curls, single leg press, calves.

That should keep back safe and still work legs a decent amount. Might chuck some extra bicep work in as well for a laugh


----------



## sxbarnes

That's a girls leg session Ben.so you should be OK. Haha. Take it easy mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> That's a girls leg session Ben.so you should be OK. Haha. Take it easy mate


It is I know lol. Will have to do for now though.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> It is I know lol. Will have to do for now though.


How about 100 reps leg extension? Might liven it up a bit.


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> How about 100 reps leg extension? Might liven it up a bit.


That's the sort of thing I'm going to build up to once had a few sessions to feel it out. Won't be able to squat again and worried about going mega heavy on leg press so will do a lot of high rep stuff to pre exhaust then single leg press work to finish off.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> That's the sort of thing I'm going to build up to once had a few sessions to feel it out. Won't be able to squat again and worried about going mega heavy on leg press so will do a lot of high rep stuff to pre exhaust then single leg press work to finish off.


Sounds good. Light weights. Go slow. Feel the muscle. Pause at the top.


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds good. Light weights. Go slow. Feel the muscle. Pause at the top.


That's the plan yep


----------



## Dan94

You gunna try them single leg leg presses mate to isolate legs and not involve back or not gunna risk it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> You gunna try them single leg leg presses mate to isolate legs and not involve back or not gunna risk it?


Yes probably mate but will do them last so legs already fatigued so I have to keep it light. Should be fine but playing it safe.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had this. Yum!


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes probably mate but will do them last so legs already fatigued so I have to keep it light. Should be fine but playing it safe.


fair enough pal 

and whats that?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> fair enough pal
> 
> and whats that?


Smoked salmon trimmings and 4 scrambled eggs cooked in a bit of olive oil. Bloody lovely


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Smoked salmon trimmings and 4 scrambled eggs cooked in a bit of olive oil. Bloody lovely


sounds it mate! :drool:

easy to make? Im such a failure in the kitchen :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> sounds it mate! :drool:
> 
> easy to make? Im such a failure in the kitchen :lol:


Yes mate. Mix up eggs, lob in medium heat pan with some oil in. Add salmon and stir until eggs cooked how you eat them. Black pepper on top. Job done.


----------



## TELBOR

Cock handlers :lol:


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate. Mix up eggs, lob in medium heat pan with some oil in. Add salmon and stir until eggs cooked how you eat them. Black pepper on top. Job done.


sorta like an omelette then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> sorta like an omelette then?


No, like scrambled egg ffs :lol:


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> No, like scrambled egg ffs :lol:


haha my bad, trying to do 102 things at once :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Meant to ask. How are your tris today?


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> Meant to ask. How are your tris today?


very trired maybe?

h34r: :stuart:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Meant to ask. How are your tris today?


Alright actually which is disappointing. Needs more weight next time


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright actually which is disappointing. Needs more weight next time


Aye. The pump should be massive by 300 you'll just feel your skin splitting. after then you can lift more and the pump disappears. Problem is it takes about 25 mins to get to 500 reps


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Aye. The pump should be massive by 300 you'll just feel your skin splitting. after then you can lift more and the pump disappears. Problem is it takes about 25 mins to get to 500 reps


I bashed 3 sets out in under 10 mins so deffo fanny weight used lol. Had just done a monster chest session mind you. Maybe arms need there own day??


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I bashed 3 sets out in under 10 mins so deffo fanny weight used lol. Had just done a monster chest session mind you. Maybe arms need there own day??


I did mine after legs once so arms were fresh. Its worth perserving with IMO


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning fudge crumpets

Did back today as planning shoulders for Saturday and didn't want back and delts on consecutive days. So legs Friday delts Saturday is plan.

Anyway, focused on wide grip stuff today as I favour close grip all the time so thought change would be good

Pre exhaust with straight arm pull downs

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip pull ups

[email protected]

[email protected]+10 kg

[email protected]+10

[email protected]

10 half reps at top of rom

Superset wide grip lat pull downs with close grip pull downs palms in

[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]

Back down stack with just wide grip

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] burn out

Meadows rows

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

100 rep inverted rows with 15kg plate on chest

18, 11, 12, 10, 9. Ran out of time!!

Good session and changing to wide grip moves definitely made a difference.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lats are aching already


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Lats are aching already


Like the palms in. Will do that Friday!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Like the palms in. Will do that Friday!


It's a good superset. I recommend straps though as grip and forearms take a hammering on me at least and fail way before back if I don't use straps.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> It's a good superset. I recommend straps though as grip and forearms take a hammering on me at least and fail way before back if I don't use straps.


Nice one. My wrists are sh1t anyway. Will report back:thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Those Adipure trainers are on special again £49

http://www.adidas.co.uk/adipure-trainer-360-shoes/F32430_580.html

I really don't need another pair of trainers, but it soooo tempting


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Those Adipure trainers are on special again £49
> 
> http://www.adidas.co.uk/adipure-trainer-360-shoes/F32430_580.html
> 
> I really don't need another pair of trainers, but it soooo tempting


Good find. Mine are still like brand new but a great deal if anybody needs some new ones


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Good find. Mine are still like brand new but a great deal if anybody needs some new ones


Mine are already smelly. Never out of em!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just noticed my @TheProteinWorks double chocolate pancakes are only 11g carbs per serving. Ideal low carb snack especially when topped with peanut butter. Hurry up 4pm


----------



## sxbarnes

You starving?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Just noticed my @TheProteinWorks double chocolate pancakes are only 11g carbs per serving. Ideal low carb snack especially when topped with peanut butter. Hurry up 4pm


 :drool: That is all!!

And pics please.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :drool: That is all!!
> 
> And pics please.


Will do


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> You starving?


Peckish as usual


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :drool: That is all!!
> 
> And pics please.












I had two 

Great macros tbf especially for a low carb, high pro/fat snack.


----------



## TELBOR

Fudge crumpets..... They sound good :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I had two
> 
> Great macros tbf especially for a low carb, high pro/fat snack.


Oh good lord, I could just eat that! Pancake cravings now.....crumpet craving this morning cos you called everyone fudge crumpets(or some whacko phrase that made me chuckle and want crumpets) . :lol: I'm going!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Oh good lord, I could just eat that! Pancake cravings now.....crumpet craving this morning cos you called everyone fudge crumpets(or some whacko phrase that made me chuckle and want crumpets) . :lol: I'm going!


They were pretty darn good. Better with Nutella but that's naughty....


----------



## Dan94

God sake Ben now I fancy pancakes! mg:

Defo getting some of them next time I order for TPW, which infact may have to be soon now. Would be a perfect low carb evening snack, as greek yoghurt and whey can get a bit boring sometimes  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> They were pretty darn good. Better with Nutella but that's naughty....


They look it and may be on my next order.

Oh yes, nutella and pb together but that's even naughtier!! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> They look it and may be on my next order.
> 
> Oh yes, nutella and pb together but that's even naughtier!! :bounce:


I do that with the plain ones  lovely


----------



## Keeks

You know whats coming next now don't you? 

Have you tried quark with lemon shortcake whey mixed in on plain pancakes? Bit of a healthier alternative to lemon and sugar but think its one of my all time fave pancake toppings, its amazing!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> I had two
> 
> Great macros tbf especially for a low carb, high pro/fat snack.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> You know whats coming next now don't you?
> 
> Have you tried quark with lemon shortcake whey mixed in on plain pancakes? Bit of a healthier alternative to lemon and sugar but think its one of my all time fave pancake toppings, its amazing!


I've gone off quark.......don't hate me  

Had a tub the other day mixed with Jaffa cake whey and was too sweet. Maybe need a different flavour


----------



## Dan94

How many servings did u use for those 2 pancakes mate, the recommended 50g?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> How many servings did u use for those 2 pancakes mate, the recommended 50g?


Two scoops mate. Not sure what weight is


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Two scoops mate. Not sure what weight is


Looks nice  will have to try soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ah I've got some of that. Will give it a spin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Cv and abs done

Did 10 mins moderate intensity intervals on xt to start. 50 seconds fast, 50 seconds slow on a fairly high level. Then 15 minutes of an circuits, just loads of random stuff that hammered abs then 5 mins of hiit on xt to finish. 10 seconds flat out, 50 seconds rest. Done.

Meal 1 - 50g whey, leucine, peanut butter and usual vits etc


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Cv and abs done
> 
> Did 10 mins moderate intensity intervals on xt to start. 50 seconds fast, 50 seconds slow on a fairly high level. Then 15 minutes of an circuits, just loads of random stuff that hammered abs then 5 mins of hiit on xt to finish. 10 seconds flat out, 50 seconds rest. Done.
> 
> Meal 1 - 50g whey, leucine, peanut butter and usual vits etc


Good work chuckles


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Cv and abs done
> 
> Did 10 mins moderate intensity intervals on xt to start. 50 seconds fast, 50 seconds slow on a fairly high level. Then 15 minutes of an circuits, just loads of random stuff that hammered abs then 5 mins of hiit on xt to finish. 10 seconds flat out, 50 seconds rest. Done.
> 
> Meal 1 - 50g whey, leucine, peanut butter and usual vits etc


That all sounds boring and I'm gonna do it next month! Haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

I quite enjoy these sessions tbh. Like pushing myself so makes it enjoyable


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I quite enjoy these sessions tbh. Like pushing myself so makes it enjoyable


Actually I got addicted to hiit cardio last year so maybe I enjoy it too. Secretly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 2 - 5 eggs scrambled with smoked salmon and hot sauce


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 3 - 2 eggs, 2 toast, half tin beans and a double decker :blink:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 3 - 2 eggs, 2 toast, half tin beans and a double decker :blink:


Moment on the lips lifetime on the hips :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Moment on the lips lifetime on the hips :lol:


Not ar5ed :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> fat ar5ed :lol:


Soon mate


----------



## sxbarnes

Remember barney Ben? He's eating 4000 cals a day at the Mo and might get to 12 stone. He's doing good


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Remember barney Ben? He's eating 4000 cals a day at the Mo and might get to 12 stone. He's doing good


Is he? Must be all that milk :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Remember barney Ben? He's eating 4000 cals a day at the Mo and might get to 12 stone. He's doing good


Pmsl yeah I do. He'll freak out at 12 stone and go bulimic :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Is he? Must be all that milk :lol:


Yea he likes milk doesn't he


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl yeah I do. He'll freak out at 12 stone and go bulimic :lol:


He's got a good back coming on. His enthusiasm is good at the Mo so hopefully he'll chuck on some size one day


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> He's got a good back coming on. His enthusiasm is good at the Mo so hopefully he'll chuck on some size one day


Good for him. He's a good bloke


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Is he? Must be all that milk :lol:


4100 cals of which 1400 was milk so getting better


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> 4100 cals of which 1400 was milk so getting better


Plus a kit-kat and a sandwich.

Daft sod had a good crack on here.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning. Twinge in back this morning so did delts. It's bloody annoying tbh but hey ho.

CG style db lat raises

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to

[email protected] drop to

[email protected] drop to

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to

[email protected] drop to

[email protected] drop to

[email protected]

Smith ohp

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Superset face pulls with rear delt db flys on low inc bench

[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]/[email protected]

Wide grip only bar upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Finisher - 15 reps of each lat raises, front raises, rear delt flys, db presses. No rest.

2 sets using 5kg db's. Ouch!!

Done


----------



## sxbarnes

Did those palms in lat pulldowns today. Nice. With bors, dead lift, t bar and a couple of machines. Back feels good:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Did those palms in lat pulldowns today. Nice. With bors, dead lift, t bar and a couple of machines. Back feels good:thumbup1:


Nice mate. My back doms are silly today. Changing to a wide grip session has really wakened up different parts


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice mate. My back doms are silly today. Changing to a wide grip session has really wakened up different parts


Yea you can tell its bringing out the wings:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all. Had a nice chilled weekend. Probably not eaten enough of the good stuff but frankly I don't care 

Chest tomorrow and biceps I think


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon all. Had a nice chilled weekend. Probably not eaten enough of the good stuff but frankly I don't care
> 
> Chest tomorrow and biceps I think


Watching football in a pub with a few beers myself. Done gym 5 times this week, 2 big sessions. Just don't want to get too ****ed up as squats tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Good weekends I trust

Chest and biceps today

Cybex incline chest press

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Low inc db bench press

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset dips with standing cable flys

[email protected]/[email protected] plates

[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]

100 rep close grip chest press machine burnout

22,17,13,13,10,7,8,8+2

Ez bar curls

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

Db hammer curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Db preacher curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Great session. Slight change from recent stuff in that I focused on more heavy working sets rather than multiple pyramid sets. Felt good and hit a natty pb on cybex so strength is climbing which is handy. Must have been the bhuna last night


----------



## Dan94

Nice workout mate, congrats on the pb! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Nice workout mate, congrats on the pb! :thumb:


Cheers mate. Hurting now lol


----------



## sxbarnes

You've not lost that strength Ben. Nice one:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> You've not lost that strength Ben. Nice one:thumbup1:


Thanks mate. Deffo bit lower than on cycle but not as big a drop as I would have expected so in happy with that. New training style is working well so just going to crack on as best I can


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate. Hurting now lol


always a good sign :2guns:


----------



## Ginger Ben

http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/bulking-diet-delusion


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/bulking-diet-delusion


You love that ugly cùnt don't you :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You love that ugly cùnt don't you :lol:


Lol he isn't the prettiest is he :lol: makes a lot of sense though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol he isn't the prettiest is he :lol: makes a lot of sense though


Yeah knows his stuff doesn't he!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/bulking-diet-delusion


That's definitely what I'll be doing when I've finished my cut, probably after the summer unless I get bored!

Good article, makes a lot of sense tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> That's definitely what I'll be doing when I've finished my cut, probably after the summer unless I get bored!
> 
> Good article, makes a lot of sense tbh.


I really need to get lean I think then things will become easier from there. I just really don't want to diet :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I really need to get lean I think then things will become easier from there. I just really don't want to diet :lol:


Really looking forward to doing this myself next month. As you know CFCDFS!

Can't fooking cut during football season:beer:

Everton Man U Sunday....


----------



## sxbarnes

Dunno what I think of this really.... Open up your chest....


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Dunno what I think of this really.... Open up your chest....


Makes sense to me. Helps keep tensions across entire chest and stretch fascia. Good stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben

To be fair I do that now. I squeeze shoulder blades together as push chest up when pressing seems to work well enough as my chest always hurts next day lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back session this morning. Had possibly the worst nights sleep ever so adjusted session to a heavier working set session rather than insane volume as wasn't up for that today.

Pull/chin ups

10,10,10chins, 10c, 10c, [email protected]+10, &@+15, [email protected]+15, [email protected]+10, [email protected]+10, [email protected]+10.

100 reps. Ok was some insane volume 

Db pullovers

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Meadows rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Medium width hammer grip lat pull downs keeping back upright

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Yates rows. Rehab weights to see how lower back fared

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Felt fine and got a nice burn

Hyper extensions

15

12

12

12


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh weighed in at 101.2 this morning. Operation get things a bit tighter has begun as of now. Have dropped peps today for a few weeks. Whilst good they seem to cause a lot of water retention so want to see if that drops off over next week or so.

Also switching to a carb timing diet as much as I can be bothered to structure a diet lol

Also cutting out all cràp food during the week, biscuits, chocolate etc


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh weighed in at 101.2 this morning. Operation get things a bit tighter has begun as of now. Have dropped peps today for a few weeks. Whilst good they seem to cause a lot of water retention so want to see if that drops off over next week or so.
> 
> Also switching to a carb timing diet as much as I can be bothered to structure a diet lol
> 
> Also cutting out all cràp food during the week, biscuits, chocolate etc


Fat cùnt 

Get on the breast milk, serious gainz :lol:

Sounds good mate, you've done it before so do it again..... With gear :beer:


----------



## Richie186

I noticed a drop in water at first on peps but it has returned with a vengeance.

Take it carbs will be consumed pre/intra and post workout only?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl reckon that would be the business on a bulk :lol: portable too :lol:

Not going full diet just yet as want to do that on gear post baby as discussed. This is just a gradual cleaning up so I can hit it hard when time comes.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I noticed a drop in water at first on peps but it has returned with a vengeance.
> 
> Take it carbs will be consumed pre/intra and post workout only?


It does doesn't it. Really noticeable on me as water always shows up in same places. Socks leaving a dent in shin is a give away sign lol.

Well I wouldn't say only lol but yes that's the basis of the plan then p/f meals on cardio days for as log as I can. I'm not good at being hungry so will be eating little and often and just see how I go


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl reckon that would be the business on a bulk :lol: portable too :lol:
> 
> Not going full diet just yet as want to do that on gear post baby as discussed. This is just a gradual cleaning up so I can hit it hard when time comes.


Like me, 2 weeks diet clean up and back on :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Like me, 2 weeks diet clean up and back on :lol:


Yeah basically but won't be going on until June


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah basically but won't be going on until June


Worth the wait


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Worth the wait


True. Should be a good cycle if I can stick to cleaning things up between now and then


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> True. Should be a good cycle if I can stick to cleaning things up between now and then


Should be awesome mate!

Strength should be good on that planned cycle mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Should be awesome mate!
> 
> Strength should be good on that planned cycle mate


Yeah should be which will help fry the fat off with some monster sessions lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah should be which will help fry the fat off with some monster sessions lol


Some big and black sessions


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Some big and black sessions


Hell yeah :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

subbed.

I'd forgotten just how ginger you are lol, damn!


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> subbed.
> 
> I'd forgotten just how ginger you are lol, damn!


Haha it's a wondrous sight to behold isn't it :lol:

Right cv time


----------



## Dan94

What cycle you got planned for June mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> What cycle you got planned for June mate?


1000mg Tribulus each day :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all cv and abs done. Enjoyed it and dropped an eca too 

10 mins hiit

20 mins ab circuits

10 mins random hills on xt

Done


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> What cycle you got planned for June mate?


At the moment (I change my mind a lot  ) it's looking like SB labs winny at around 50mg ed, Apollo rip 240 at 1ml eod and AP sus at a vial a week

May also get some sort of fat burner on board for pre wo, not sure what yet I get on well with eca but don't really 'feel' it. Might try the dhacks power stack or ultra burn once he's back from holiday lol.

Will also be lowering and then dropping intra wo carbs to make all sessions more of a fat burning session but I need to look in to whether this is a good idea or not.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 1000mg Tribulus each day :lol:


Too advanced mate don't fancy the sides :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

ohh I thought you said............


----------



## Ginger Ben

So cv and abs was fasted with amino nrg and an eca

Meal 1 - 40g whey with leucine and glutamine and usual pills etc

Meal 2 - 5 whole eggs and smoked salmon scramble with bit of butter

Going on a stag weekend tomorrow so it will all go to rat shît but I can make best of today lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

So does anybody know the best way to structure the following??

Normally I train in the morning fasted but have some sort of amino based pre wo ad a carb and amino intra wo drink. Using malto/dextrose blend at the moment. Around 50g carbs. Then usual carb/pro meals afterwards etc.

When cutting in June should I drop the intra wo carbs and use a fat burner as well as the usual aminos pre and intra wo? Was also thinking of a shot of ghrp2 ad mod grf pre wo as well to liberate fatty acids to burn off.

I would then have first carbs of the day post wo.

Any thoughts?

Edit. Will be on cycle for cut in June ttm and winny probably


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So does anybody know the best way to structure the following??
> 
> Normally I train in the morning fasted but have some sort of amino based pre wo ad a carb and amino intra wo drink. Using malto/dextrose blend at the moment. Around 50g carbs. Then usual carb/pro meals afterwards etc.
> 
> When cutting in June should I drop the intra wo carbs and use a fat burner as well as the usual aminos pre and intra wo? Was also thinking of a shot of ghrp2 ad mod grf pre wo as well to liberate fatty acids to burn off.
> 
> I would then have first carbs of the day post wo.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit. Will be on cycle for cut in June ttm and winny probably


Your own suggestions looks the best way to go about it


----------



## Richie186

George-Bean said:


> subbed.
> 
> I'd forgotten just how ginger you are lol, damn!


----------



## Richie186

Using the dhacks power stack pre workout ATM mate. It's ok I guess but not dynamite. Bear in mind I am pretty stim resistant though. Got them for the mrs but she couldn't handle them.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Using the dhacks power stack pre workout ATM mate. It's ok I guess but not dynamite. Bear in mind I am pretty stim resistant though. Got them for the mrs but she couldn't handle them.


I am too mate so that's good to hear. Maybe I'll try the ultra burn or just get some more eca as whilst it doesn't make me buzzy it does curb appetite and works


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Your own suggestions looks the best way to go about it


Well obviously lol. Just wondered if id got it right :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

@Sharpy76 does well with the ultra burn iirc.

Know I'm gonna get confused with this ginger bean and George Ben at some point.... :confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

First carbs of the day just gone down well. Feel flat as a fart lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> First carbs of the day just gone down well. Feel flat as a fart lol


That's will power..... or ginger power


----------



## Ginger Ben

Up a bit earlier than planned, dog was squeaking to go outside.

Boulders and triceps this morning but first a brew


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fûcking bank holiday isn't it!! Gym closed for another hour :/


----------



## Ginger Ben

Waste of two quid on parking and now buzzing on pre wo :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Waste of two quid on parking and now buzzing on pre wo :lol:


Can just see you buzzing around an empty Basingstoke. Is sainos open?


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Waste of two quid on parking and now buzzing on pre wo :lol:


Haahaa, an hour power walk around Basing on the cards? Wetherspoons opens at 7am for a few workout Magners


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been sensible and gone home as had to pack a weekend bag so done that now debating a shake lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Been sensible and gone home as had to pack a weekend bag so done that now debating a shake lol


The lure of pi55 stained seats in spoons not attractive then? Senisible plan


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> The lure of pi55 stained seats in spoons not attractive then? Senisible plan


Not really lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well that was worth it in the end. Awesome session even if I do say so myself  god I'm starting to sound like @Chelsea pmsl

Charles glass style db lat raises

[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to 10+3rest pause @10

[email protected] drop 15/12.5/10 forgot reps

Smith overhead press

[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] drop set through 95/85/75/65/50

[email protected] drop sets through 80/70/60/50/40 to failure

Triple set seated face pulls/rear delt db flys/rear delt cable flys

[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]

Face pull drop set

[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]

Oly bar wide grip upright row

[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Dips

[email protected], [email protected]+20kg, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected] failure

Tricep supersets rope pull downs

15 wide/10 narrow

12w/10n/8 overhead extn

10w/10n/7oh

Fooked!


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice one mate. Off to do a decent back session now myself


----------



## George-Bean

That is a damn fine session.


----------



## Dan94

Monster mate


----------



## Dan94

Just out of curiosity, what pre workout do you take?


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan94 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what pre workout do you take?


Sounds pretty nutty, but I bet its tpws greatest.

Personally, I use Gaspari super pump. Its the only pwo I've bought three times. Think that sums them up. What do you take Dan?


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds pretty nutty, but I bet its tpws greatest.
> 
> Personally, I use Gaspari super pump. Its the only pwo I've bought three times. Think that sums them up. What do you take Dan?


I've never ever actually bought or used a pre workout, think I may have to soon though as I've gone back to more volume in my routine so need more energy.

I normal just pop a 200mg caffeine tablet about half hour before training :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan94 said:


> I've never ever actually bought or used a pre workout, think I may have to soon though as I've gone back to more volume in my routine so need more energy.
> 
> I normal just pop a 200mg caffeine tablet about half hour before training :laugh:


There's loads about mate. The original jack3d was brill. Some are pretty pricey. Liked aminotaur as an intra. When getting heavy and into the zone you need something. Hence I went light weight today as I have been carrying it around for 3 days. Simple ukm search mate


----------



## George-Bean

I have 2 tubs of jack 3d original left, best pre workout ever. I use a scoup on legs days and it makes me feel like superman, I can see why they banned it lol.


----------



## Dan94

George-Bean said:


> I have 2 tubs of jack 3d original left, best pre workout ever. I use a scoup on legs days and it makes me feel like superman, I can see why they banned it lol.


I think someone died from that or something didn't they?


----------



## TELBOR

Ben uses all sorts of pre workouts lol

Muscle Pharm Assault was his last one I think


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ben uses all sorts of pre workouts lol
> 
> Muscle Pharm Assault was his last one I think


Correct


----------



## George-Bean

From what I understand about people who died, they used stupid amounts. I am not sure if thats true, but thats what I read. Also to be honest, in my case, previous to this new lifestyle I think if my heart was going to pop it would have done, I did anything, I once smoked a foam chair over a twelve month period one joint at a time! Looking back I dont know what the hell I was (or not) thinking at the time.


----------



## johnnya

George-Bean said:


> From what I understand about people who died, they used stupid amounts. I am not sure if thats true, but thats what I read. Also to be honest, in my case, previous to this new lifestyle I think if my heart was going to pop it would have done, I did anything, I once smoked a foam chair over a twelve month period one joint at a time! Looking back I dont know what the hell I was (or not) thinking at the time.


Oh fvck I spat my tiffin all over the persian when I read that


----------



## George-Bean

You have tiffin? Theres a place near who that does tiffin I really oughta order. Its only £5 delivered.


----------



## johnnya

Dan94 said:


> I think someone died from that or something didn't they?


Dan dan fryin pan , I hate prework outs think theyre ballix, I believe I may have a few unopened samples in the larder if I have I shall get them ovrr to you if you want them.

I do not expect any bum action in return, ill have a look later


----------



## johnnya

George-Bean said:


> You have tiffin? Theres a place near who that does tiffin I really oughta order. Its only £5 delivered.


What can I say "livin the life man livin the life" :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Have a lovely weekend ginger Ben and happy Easter to ya..


----------



## johnnya

Dan94 said:


> I think someone died from that or something didn't they?


Dan this is all ive got usually just bin them as I get them, but ill stick it in the post if you want it,

ps we stopped sending letter bombs to the mainland years ago just in case your worried about getting s parcel from someone in belfast...


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Well that was worth it in the end. Awesome session even if I do say so myself  god I'm starting to sound like @Chelsea pmsl
> 
> Charles glass style db lat raises
> 
> [email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to 10+3rest pause @10
> 
> [email protected] drop 15/12.5/10 forgot reps
> 
> Smith overhead press
> 
> [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected] drop set through 95/85/75/65/50
> 
> [email protected] drop sets through 80/70/60/50/40 to failure
> 
> Triple set seated face pulls/rear delt db flys/rear delt cable flys
> 
> [email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]
> 
> [email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]
> 
> [email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]
> 
> [email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]
> 
> Face pull drop set
> 
> [email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]
> 
> Oly bar wide grip upright row
> 
> [email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected], [email protected]+20kg, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected] failure
> 
> Tricep supersets rope pull downs
> 
> 15 wide/10 narrow
> 
> 12w/10n/8 overhead extn
> 
> 10w/10n/7oh
> 
> Fooked!


Proud


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all, back from stag do at 4pm yesterday. Got out of bed at 9 this morning lol. Still feel dreadful but was an awesome weekend. Back to gym on Wednesday and diet starting then too. Tempted to start a cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben

Don't say I never give you anything :lol:

http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/protein-will-not-make-you-fat


----------



## George-Bean

I like that site, I'm gonna have to sit and read a lot more on there.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I like that site, I'm gonna have to sit and read a lot more on there.


It's really good mate. Simply shredded is good for articles too and if you're on face book follow Jim stoppani. He's good as well


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> It's really good mate. Simply shredded is good for articles too and if you're on face book follow Jim stoppani. He's good as well


Jim stoppani .... he's a new one. Will have a butchers


----------



## Ginger Ben

So back at it tomorrow with a chest and biceps session. Fat loss is the aim now. Am happy with how things have gone since last cycle and I've kept strength and muscle mass high post cycle. That's come at the expense of getting a bit porky though in classic me style so it's time to strip that back a bit. The plan after that is not to let my bf get this high again as don't see the point and it's not good for me.

Will weigh in tomorrow but anticipating a starting weight of around 220. Don't really have a target weight it will depend on the mirror tbh.

Diet isn't going to be extreme just cleaning it up and trying to time carbs around training as much as possible. Will also be lowering carbs generally as that works well for me.

Probably going to run a very simple cycle too to help keep muscle whilst trying to cut bf. Will probably start this next week and plan is very basic 500mg test e ew and winny at 50mg ed. Hcg and aromasin for usual reasons and probably peps shot pre wo for fat burning help and pre bed for recovery.


----------



## sxbarnes

Am 228 lb at the mo Ben. Cutting from may 1st for 3-4 months or till I'm happy. Knocking a lot of the beer on the head too. Might be 14st in Sept...


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Am 228 lb at the mo Ben. Cutting from may 1st for 3-4 months or till I'm happy. Knocking a lot of the beer on the head too. Might be 14st in Sept...


Cool mate be good to keep each other focused!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Cool mate be good to keep each other focused!


Can swap stomach pics!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have just taken advantage of a free offer on Jim stoppanis website for free access to some of his e-books. Got the shortcut to shred which is a 6 week cutting plan and the simply shredded which is an 8 weeker.

Will read them properly over the weekend and see what they are all about.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Have just taken advantage of a free offer on Jim stoppanis website for free access to some of his e-books. Got the shortcut to shred which is a 6 week cutting plan and the simply shredded which is an 8 weeker.
> 
> Will read them properly over the weekend and see what they are all about.


Could be interesting read although tbf, you cut successfully last year so I'd say you know your body pretty well already. Always good to get different approaches though.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Could be interesting read although tbf, you cut successfully last year so I'd say you know your body pretty well already. Always good to get different approaches though.


Well sort of successful I didn't hold on to muscle as well as I would have liked but that's easily solved 

Tbh I had a glance last night and it looks good albeit very complicated. Will have another look and see


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Well sort of successful I didn't hold on to muscle as well as I would have liked but that's easily solved
> 
> Tbh I had a glance last night and it looks good albeit very complicated. Will have another look and see


The joys of being natty trying to cut! Like you said, easily solved this time round though.....

Druggie


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really had to drag myself to the gym this morning and when got there almost turned and left but ended up having a great session. Did chest and cardio and kept rests v short with a lot of intensity to nuke calories.

Dropped intra wo carbs so was all done fasted barring amino nrg pre wo and I-surge intra.

Cybex chest press

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop sets through 115, 105, 95, 85, 65, 50

Then 110 rep challenge. 10 reps at each 50,60,70,80,90,100,90,80,70, 60,50

Had to rest pause from 80 on the way up and every set from there even the 50kg at the end lol. Knackered!

Superset dips and db flys

[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]

10/[email protected]

10/[email protected]

8/[email protected]

100 rep weighted press up challenge with pair of rest pause sets using 10kg plate on back

15+10, 11+9, 11+9, 12+10, 10+3

Then did 10 mins hiit on x trainer.

Wiped out but really enjoyed it


----------



## TELBOR

Nearly turned round and went home!! You need to pin that test :lol:

Nice session mate. 110 reps looks good


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nearly turned round and went home!! You need to pin that test :lol:
> 
> Nice session mate. 110 reps looks good


Pmsl I know. Just still so tired it's silly but manned up and smashed it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl I know. Just still so tired it's silly but manned up and smashed it


Long weekend catching up with you. Roll on that new born :lol:

You'll be on 50 coffees a day


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Long weekend catching up with you. Roll on that new born :lol:
> 
> You'll be on 50 coffees a day


Hopefully dhacks ultra burn will be available again then :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hopefully dhacks ultra burn will be available again then :lol:


PMSL I was going to say ultra burn but didn't want to come across too PED related as usual :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Starving and got a headache, diet going well


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Starving and got a headache, diet going well


How many cals you eating a day? I reckon about 2200 for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> How many cals you eating a day? I reckon about 2200 for me


No idea mate just less than I was lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hmm actually thinking I might be getting a cold 

Not to worry I shan't let it beat me. Vits going in and plenty of water


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm actually thinking I might be getting a cold
> 
> Not to worry I shan't let it beat me. Vits going in and plenty of water


Must be that south of the river virus @Chelsea had....


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> Must be that south of the river virus @Chelsea had....


Probably the same one I had which @ki3rz got through me too :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fish veg and a bit of mash for dinner.

Biceps and quads tomorrow! Plus hiit


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Fish veg and a bit of mash for dinner.
> 
> Biceps and quads tomorrow! Plus hiit


Quads? Thought you were giving legs a rest


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Fish veg and a bit of mash for dinner.
> 
> Biceps and quads tomorrow! Plus hiit


Hiit after quads? Beast :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Quads? Thought you were giving legs a rest


Body weight lunges, bench step ups and extremely light leg extns

Just testing the water.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Hiit after quads? Beast :tongue:


It will be the gayest leg session ever mate lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> It will be the gayest leg session ever mate lol


I'd get there early then!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm actually thinking I might be getting a cold
> 
> Not to worry I shan't let it beat me. Vits going in and plenty of water


You partied too hard! :sneaky2: What vits you having? They (CPK's) say zinc at the start of a cold is meant to help, and vit c of course.

Hope ya feel better soon anyway and enjoy gay leg sesh. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> You partied too hard! :sneaky2: What vits you having? They (CPK's) say zinc at the start of a cold is meant to help, and vit c of course.
> 
> Hope ya feel better soon anyway and enjoy gay leg sesh. :thumbup1:


Yep it's self inflicted I think!

Got zma before bed, c,d,e and a multi vit 

Oh and some beechams just in case


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep it's self inflicted I think!
> 
> Got zma before bed, c,d,e and a multi vit
> 
> Oh and some beechams just in case


 :lol: Well if its self-inflicted.....MTFU!! :lol:

Good stuff, just throw everything at it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well if its self-inflicted.....MTFU!! :lol:
> 
> Good stuff, just throw everything at it. :thumbup1:


Pmsl was waiting for that :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Today I climbed Mount Bicepius :lol:

And did some cardio. Back didn't feel right still so left legs again. Annoyed.

Chin ups - 50 reps full rom in as few sets as possible

15,12,12,11

Standing ez bar curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight excluding bar

Db hammer curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset ez bar cable curls overhand/underhand grip

15/[email protected] plates

12/[email protected]

11/[email protected]

10/[email protected]

Db preachers

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] (cheat positive slow negs)

[email protected] and [email protected] as above

20 mins hills setting on xt 300 cals burnt


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Must be that south of the river virus @Chelsea had....


The same virus would kill a northern man!


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> The same virus would kill a northern man!


Aye, its grim down South! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> Aye, its grim down South! :thumbup1:


Only time its grim is when im not around


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cv done this morning 30 mins hills setting on xt. 430 cals burnt then did some hypers and side bends for core.

Off to London for meetings all afternoon and it's hammering down! Lovely :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bcaas etc pre and intra cardio.

Meal 1 - 40g whey, blob pb and psyllium husk shake


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 2 - 4 large eggs scrambled with smoked salmon and butter.

Pro/fat meals dont get much better than that


----------



## George-Bean

Ben tell me how you do your scrambled eggs mate, I am pretty good at them and have a secret ingredient that makes them even more delicious!


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Ben tell me how you do your scrambled eggs mate, I am pretty good at them and have a secret ingredient that makes them even more delicious!


Very simply mate, I cook them in butter with black pepper. No salt as the salmon is salty enough. Sometimes add chilli flakes


----------



## George-Bean

I microwave mine, and for each egg I add a tablespoon of water! It makes quite a difference, I like my scrambled eggs moist.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I microwave mine, and for each egg I add a tablespoon of water! It makes quite a difference, I like my scrambled eggs moist.


Interesting that's a good tip for microwaved ones as they can come out like an eggy sponge lol


----------



## George-Bean

Yep, I did some with a bag of "northern hemisphere" winged insects and grubs. Ever tried insects as a protein source? I only tried them once for fun from eBay. The crickets and grasshoppers where easy, but the fat grubs took some getting down lol. Cost me a fiver and was worth it chasing the wife around the house with them lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Yep, I did some with a bag of "northern hemisphere" winged insects and grubs. Ever tried insects as a protein source? I only tried them once for fun from eBay. The crickets and grasshoppers where easy, but the fat grubs took some getting down lol. Cost me a fiver and was worth it chasing the wife around the house with them lol.


Pmsl no I haven't oddly enough :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Very simply mate, I cook them in butter with black pepper. No salt as the salmon is salty enough. Sometimes add chilli flakes


PMSL

Eggs, shaker, shake...... Pour into Tupperware, nuke, stir, nuke, eat :lol:

You posh twàt


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Eggs, shaker, shake...... Pour into Tupperware, nuke, stir, nuke, eat :lol:
> 
> You posh twàt


That's more effort than what I do lol. Thought you were a cook!? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's more effort than what I do lol. Thought you were a cook!? :lol:


Lol, is it buggery! Simplicity seen as though it's done at work


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, is it buggery! Simplicity seen as though it's done at work


Ah well at work I would also nuke them. Luxury of working from home I can have nice food lol


----------



## mal

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah well at work I would also nuke them. Luxury of working from home I can have nice food lol


Hobnobs and coke are nice,done a whole pack and glass full pre workout today.


----------



## Ginger Ben

mal said:


> Hobnobs and coke are nice,done a whole pack and glass full pre workout today.


They are both nice doesn't quite fit my diet though lol

Hob nobs are my favourite!


----------



## Keeks

Saturday night cheat sorted.....choc hobnobs dipped in a brew. :drool:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Saturday night cheat sorted.....choc hobnobs dipped in a brew. :drool:


dipped in cola...yum.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> dipped in cola...yum.


You mad?!?!?! Crazy crazy man. :lol: The only way for choc hobnobs is dipped in a brew.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> You mad?!?!?! Crazy crazy man. :lol: The only way for choc hobnobs is dipped in a brew.


cola is awesome full of sugar and coffee, bodybuilders dream I don't like chocolate so plain

hobnobs get my vote!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> cola is awesome full of sugar and coffee, bodybuilders dream I don't like chocolate so plain
> 
> hobnobs get my vote!


Lol, don't mind cola, its just the dipping hobnobs bit that I find a bit weird, but now I kind of want to try it. Noooo, choc hobnobs are the beez kneez.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Biscuits dipped in coke?!?! Oh dear lord no. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Even with man flu I mtfu'd and hit back and hiit this morning. Was a good session considering changes in diet and being a bit ill. Am royally fûcked now though :lol:

Wide grip pull ups

10, 9, 9, 8, 8 chins @+20kg, [email protected]+20kg

Meadows rows

Warm up [email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Close hammer grip pull downs

[email protected] (stack), [email protected], [email protected] then drop set 90,80,70,60,50 reps from 4-7

Dead stop db rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Straight arm pull downs

[email protected], [email protected]

10 mins hiit on xt

Ruined!


----------



## Dan94

Well in Big Ben! :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## George-Bean

Pull ups are the business.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Pull ups are the business.


They are indeed. I've been working on trying to pull with my back more than my arms hence doing all the wide grip ones at just body weight.

Tried pulling shoulder blades back today and holding them there through the pull. Seemed to feel it more in lats that way.

Deffo a great exercise though and like dips they are essential IMO


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can somebody with abs please tell me how long this dieting business takes?

I'm happy with the cardio I'm happy with the training but fûck me I'm hungry and it's only day 3 :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Isn't dieting fun?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Isn't dieting fun?!


Not yet no, when does the fun kick in?? :lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Not yet no, when does the fun kick in?? :lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: When the abs arrive! 

Maybe not the best time to say this but......Saturday night treat night!!! :bounce:  :drool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: When the abs arrive!
> 
> Maybe not the best time to say this but......Saturday night treat night!!! :bounce:  :drool:


Lol bugger!

Tbf I've got homemade burgers tonight with no bun and no chippies 

Should still be good though.

Got a roast tomorrow as a treat that's it


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Can somebody with abs please tell me how long this dieting business takes?
> 
> I'm happy with the cardio I'm happy with the training but fûck me I'm hungry and it's only day 3 :lol:


Your cals have got to be too low then. You like peanuts?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Your cals have got to be too low then. You like peanuts?


Just an adjustment period mate I think. Yeah I love them and have plenty in stock.

I'm not counting anything so not really sure about cals just winging it and will adjust on the go


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Just an adjustment period mate I think. Yeah I love them and have plenty in stock.
> 
> I'm not counting anything so not really sure about cals just winging it and will adjust on the go


That's why I think you've got to count it a bit. I'll be going from 4000 to 2200. So I bet I'd be fcuking starving. Chuck today's food in myfitnesspal and see what comes out. Shouldn't take 5 min


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> That's why I think you've got to count it a bit. I'll be going from 4000 to 2200. So I bet I'd be fcuking starving. Chuck today's food in myfitnesspal and see what comes out. Shouldn't take 5 min


True but if I do I get all obsessive about it and I hate it lol.

Might do it for today to see what it is


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> True but if I do I get all obsessive about it and I hate it lol.
> 
> Might do it for today to see what it is


Know what you mean mate. Its good to see how off course you are. After that you should have a good idea what to eat


----------



## mal

Ginger Ben said:


> Just an adjustment period mate I think. Yeah I love them and have plenty in stock.
> 
> I'm not counting anything so not really sure about cals* just winging it *and will adjust on the go


fvck yeah! only way to roll baby..............


----------



## George-Bean

Make yourself a celery curry, uses and burns more calories than it contains as its made from negative calorie food.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Make yourself a celery curry, uses and burns more calories than it contains as its made from negative calorie food.


Would also cause serious bouts of vomiting :lol:

Hate celery


----------



## Ginger Ben

This however males celery very cool

http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/mri-scans-produce-are-completely-amazing


----------



## George-Bean

blimey, yeah lol, brings new meaning into "looking into what I eat".


----------



## TELBOR

Ben.... Have a snickers FFS

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ben.... Have a snickers FFS
> 
> :lol:


Lol just had two and a half burgers with cheese and massive salad. That'll do for now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Another use for celery that's better than eating it :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

A better way to use celery... @Chelsea style ....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Another use for celery that's better than eating it :lol:


PMSL Patrick looks well :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Have you used the tpw performance grip Ben?


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Can somebody with abs please tell me how long this dieting business takes?
> 
> I'm happy with the cardio I'm happy with the training but fûck me I'm hungry and it's only day 3 :lol:


This made me lol!

It's definitely like going cold turkey for the first few days. But I find after that, it gets easier tbh.

Especially hard on Sundays for me. Being at home with the kids and missus picking at goodies all day, it certainly is a test of willpower, gits lol.

So much easier sticking to the plan Mon-Fri but it also gets easier when you start seeing results!

Keep at it Benjamin


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice little article from Johnny meadows about bulking and cutting....

http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/bulking-diet-delusion


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Have you used the tpw performance grip Ben?


Not yet mate it's brand new but might get some although recently I've not been using anything (used to use chalk) and I can't really tell the difference tbh


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Not yet mate it's brand new but might get some although recently I've not been using anything (used to use chalk) and I can't really tell the difference tbh


Tried to buy it but it wouldn't let me. Am some sweaty bloke who loses his grip.... (awaits joke) :thumb :if you can give me the nod I'll buy it


----------



## George-Bean

sxbarnes said:


> Nice little article from Johnny meadows about bulking and cutting....
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/bulking-diet-delusion


I couldnt make that work and would be interested to read it, I love that site, since The King of the Gingers put me onto it Ive been reading loads there.


----------



## sxbarnes

George-Bean said:


> I couldnt make that work and would be interested to read it, I love that site, since The King of the Gingers put me onto it Ive been reading loads there.


Works for me on my phone. Think its a full link too. Maybe trawl through t nation


----------



## Chelsea

sxbarnes said:


> A better way to use celery... @Chelsea style ....


I highly approve


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all good weekend had and a lovely roast lamb lunch which was my treat for the day.

Did shoulders and tris this morning, good session all round

Smith ohp

[email protected]

[email protected] held back

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] burnout

Very strict db lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

7+2 cheats @10

7+2 cheats @10

Seated face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip oly bar upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

Flex Lewis style giant 100 rep set for triceps

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

Close grip bench on smith

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

5+3 rest pause @75

Dips

15

9

8

7

Done!


----------



## sxbarnes

Good sess there Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Good sess there Ben


Cheers. Felt good


----------



## Dan94

Impressive OHP mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Impressive OHP mate! :thumbup1:


Thanks mate it's seated so a fair bit easier than standing but with my back I can't go heavy on standing at the moment so this does job


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all good weekend had and a lovely roast lamb lunch which was my treat for the day.
> 
> Did shoulders and tris this morning, good session all round
> 
> Smith ohp
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] held back
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] burnout
> 
> Very strict db lat raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 7+2 cheats @10
> 
> 7+2 cheats @10
> 
> Seated face pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Wide grip oly bar upright rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Flex Lewis style giant 100 rep set for triceps
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> Close grip bench on smith
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 5+3 rest pause @75
> 
> Dips
> 
> 15
> 
> 9
> 
> 8
> 
> 7
> 
> Done!


Nice session mate. Do you find shoulders respond better to lower weights/higher reps on side laterals? I read an article by terry Hollands and he said he never goes above 12kg on them but reps them to death. I've tried this for the last 3 weeks and my shoulders have responded really well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Nice session mate. Do you find shoulders respond better to lower weights/higher reps on side laterals? I read an article by terry Hollands and he said he never goes above 12kg on them but reps them to death. I've tried this for the last 3 weeks and my shoulders have responded really well.


That's interesting mate. To be honest I've never really thought about it. Today I just tried to do them really strict how big bear does them on his video. Nice and slow and rotating arm throughout the movement and trying to feel delt pulling arm up.

Might be worth trying your method though as if it's good enough for you and big Tel then it's good enough for me!


----------



## George-Bean

Seated or not, a big overhead press! Reps mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Seated or not, a big overhead press! Reps mate.


Thanks GB might get a bit heavier soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all. Foods been nailed today. No junk and kept to p/c and p/f split.

Going to put some carbs back in intra wo drink as reading up today that taking them out even when dieting is daft so will put them back and see how I go.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all.

35 mins on xt done and abs/core circuit this morning. 510 cals nuked on the xt so that'll help


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dropped an eca and some amino nrg from the protein works pre cardio. Was buzzing throughout lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Looking good in here benjy, any recent pics? im fresh out of w4nk material. lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Looking good in here benjy, any recent pics? im fresh out of w4nk material. lol


Haha just one on my phone mate although not that recent it's not far off. Just started a cut so hoping to tighten things up a fair bit over the next couple of months.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha just one on my phone mate although not that recent it's not far off. Just started a cut so hoping to tighten things up a fair bit over the next couple of months.


Delts are looking big m8, nice solid lump. A cut and some sunbeds will work wonders. lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Delts are looking big m8, nice solid lump. A cut and some sunbeds will work wonders. lol


Pmsl deffo need a tan! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha just one on my phone mate although not that recent it's not far off. Just started a cut so hoping to tighten things up a fair bit over the next couple of months.


How about concentrating on that mid back section whilst on this cut? You'll look pretty awesome then:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> How about concentrating on that mid back section whilst on this cut? You'll look pretty awesome then:thumbup1:


Any suggestions for exercises? Bearing in mind I can't do deads or rack pulls.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Any suggestions for exercises? Bearing in mind I can't do deads or rack pulls.


Dunno if you've seen this geezer before... Nice light weights high reps.


----------



## sxbarnes

Think we do most of this already... Looks like more T bar is needed here. Nice set of vids and straight to the point without bs


----------



## Ginger Ben

T bar is a good one but is touch and go with my back. I'll have a think about what else to do as well. Good vids though. Will watch them properly later


----------



## Fatstuff

tbh m8, its only bodyfat thats covering ur mid back anyway, That will uncover with a cut.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> T bar is a good one but is touch and go with my back. I'll have a think about what else to do as well. Good vids though. Will watch them properly later


Just do the T bar nice and light then mate, at the end of a session or something... :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> tbh m8, its only bodyfat thats covering ur mid back anyway, That will uncover with a cut.


Hopefully yeah. Hard to tell what's there and it's there until you can see it properly lol.

How's things going with you any way mate? You on the 'other' forum more these days?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Hopefully yeah. Hard to tell what's there and it's there until you can see it properly lol.
> 
> How's things going with you any way mate? You on the 'other' forum more these days?


Yeah, i only pop on here from time to time, tbh i dont know that many on here these days. its full of names i dont recognise lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah, i only pop on here from time to time, tbh i dont know that many on here these days. its full of names i dont recognise lol.


Changed a lot hasn't it in terms of people on here or not as the case may be


----------



## Ginger Ben

First carbs of the day gone in which is nice  only 30g though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> First carbs of the day gone in which is nice  only 30g though


Bag of Haribo?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bag of Haribo?


Lol no half a bag of that steamed rice with turkey and veg


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Dropped an eca and some amino nrg from the protein works pre cardio. Was buzzing throughout lol


Home made ECA?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Home made ECA?


No mate got a few dhacks ones left over


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate got a few dhacks ones left over


fair enough, that reminds me I need to order some E soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got some power stack now which I'll get from post office tomorrow as missed him today. That should be good pre wo


----------



## George-Bean

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha just one on my phone mate although not that recent it's not far off. Just started a cut so hoping to tighten things up a fair bit over the next couple of months.


Holy [email protected] youve grown loads, I checked the pic to make sure you hadnt shopped it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Holy [email protected] youve grown loads, I checked the pic to make sure you hadnt shopped it lol


Thanks mate. That was end of a cycle so holding good size. Kept a lot of it and now trying to cut so will be good to see what I'm left with in a month or two


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet nailed again today. Still not counting anything but am carb timing and trying to keep things clean and smaller portions than before.

Chest tomorrow is the an although tris are suffering from yesterday. They'd better man up in time for chest


----------



## George-Bean

Speaking about soreness, my legs, ouch! lol. Should you work them when they are sore........


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Speaking about soreness, my legs, ouch! lol. Should you work them when they are sore........


Yeah hit them again lol forces muscle to adapt i.e. Grow


----------



## George-Bean

My ass is so sore I feel like I spent a long weekend with Jimmy Saville in a caravan!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning warriors

Chest and hiit this morning

Decline barbell bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] spot on 3

[email protected] spot on all

[email protected] drop to [email protected] fûcked!

[email protected] very slow with good stretch

Cybex incline chest press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

All wide with good stretch and deep

Low cable flys superset with high cable flys

[email protected]/[email protected] plates

[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]

Dips 100 reps or total failure which ever came first

19,15,12,10,8,7,7,5,4,3,2,1,failed

91 total I think literally couldn't do one more rep

10 mins hiit on x trainer


----------



## sxbarnes

Strong ****a. Nice weights mate


----------



## Dan94

Solid bud :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys. It's first time I've done decline fresh for a while so was a good test and change of routine.

Some heavy spotting on last two reps of the 140 and 120 second time around but that's all good as allowed me to really take it to failure.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Steak time


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Steak time


Just remembered my old favourite corned beef. High fats/pro


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Just remembered my old favourite corned beef. High fats/pro


Lovely cooked up in a pan with fried potatoes and herbs with a few fried eggs on top  

Not diet food though :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Lovely cooked up in a pan with fried potatoes and herbs with a few fried eggs on top
> 
> Not diet food though :lol:


Hmm that smells good already:thumbup1: I am just struggling to find food high in fats that I like


----------



## Ginger Ben

More steak


----------



## Dan94

Hache steaks from muscle food are nice too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Hache steaks from muscle food are nice too


Yeah they are but I've fallen out with them lol


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Just remembered my old favourite corned beef. High fats/pro


It's not ideal is it lol



Dan94 said:


> Hache steaks from muscle food are nice too


Had a few bad ones of those, not good lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Had a few bad ones of those, not good lol


Really, in what way?

They give me indigestion but other than that they've been good


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Really, in what way?
> 
> They give me indigestion but other than that they've been good


As in big strings of fat in the batch I had. Wasn't nice lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> As in big strings of fat in the batch I had. Wasn't nice lol


Oh, that's nasty

Get your butcher to knock them up lol. He sounds like your best bet


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh, that's nasty
> 
> Get your butcher to knock them up lol. He sounds like your best bet


Yeah could do I suppose. I'll send him the link for them and ask what he can do lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oddly I have hache steaks for dinner lol. Been a rather beefy day 

Two of those some cheese and mixed veg for me


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> It's not ideal is it lol


Not ideal, but I can eat it at work. Where I have no access to a kitchen, desk or toilet for 8-9 hrs a day.

Let's see how it goes


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet nailed again today. No cràp and stuck to p/c and p/f plan.

Will weigh in on Sunday to see if any change this week. Got to expect weight to fluctuate a bit due to gear going in so really the mirror is going to be best gauge at the end of the cut.

Abs equal success no abs equals fail lol

Cardio again tomorrow and might mess around with legs if feeling ok. Failing that plan will be a ssc session to hit around 500 cals


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Diet nailed again today. No cràp and stuck to p/c and p/f plan.
> 
> Will weigh in on Sunday to see if any change this week. Got to expect weight to fluctuate a bit due to gear going in so really the *mirror is going to be best gauge* at the end of the cut.
> 
> Abs equal success no abs equals fail lol
> 
> Cardio again tomorrow and might mess around with legs if feeling ok. Failing that plan will be a ssc session to hit around 500 cals


Agreed mate, like you said, especially with juice going in.

In 4wks I've only lost 3lbs but I feel much better and the mirror is being unusually kind lol.

I put the scale weight to the back of my mind, keep my head down and make sure I'm nailing my diet/training day in day out.

Scales are head fvck though!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Not ideal, but I can eat it at work. Where I have no access to a kitchen, desk or toilet for 8-9 hrs a day.
> 
> Let's see how it goes


Prep on days off mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cardio and abs smashed. Dropped half a dhacks power stack pre wo and took two minutes off my 500 cal time on same setting on xt as Tuesday lol.

Then did series if core stuff, Russian twists, c sits, c sit leg raises etc and some oblique bends on the hyper extension bench


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Agreed mate, like you said, especially with juice going in.
> 
> In 4wks I've only lost 3lbs but I feel much better and the mirror is being unusually kind lol.
> 
> I put the scale weight to the back of my mind, keep my head down and make sure I'm nailing my diet/training day in day out.
> 
> Scales are head fvck though!


This is very true mate and those side by side pics you put up show that scale weight isn't that important in this game as there is a huge difference in them for only 3lbs difference


----------



## biglbs

Sharpy76 said:


> Agreed mate, like you said, especially with juice going in.
> 
> In 4wks I've only lost 3lbs but I feel much better and the mirror is being unusually kind lol.
> 
> I put the scale weight to the back of my mind, keep my head down and make sure I'm nailing my diet/training day in day out.
> 
> Scales are head fvck though!


Defo that ,one thing i just realised,but should have thought about was not only fat loss,but total recomp of a diet.

For instance your scales may show only 3 lb loss,but on the correct diet you may have recomped another 5lb on top!

Hi Ginger balls,nice to see it going well!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Defo that ,one thing i just realised,but should have thought about was not only fat loss,but total recomp of a diet.
> 
> For instance your scales may show only 3 lb loss,but on the correct diet you may have recomped another 5lb on top!
> 
> Hi Ginger balls,nice to see it going well!


Hi big man. I see things are going well with you. Good to see you back on here more.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi big man. I see things are going well with you. Good to see you back on here more.


Thanks mate,it is nice to catch up with you guys when i get a chance,though time is harder to find these days,but i have been keeping an eye,fear not,not seen any pics lately,did i miss them?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,it is nice to catch up with you guys when i get a chance,though time is harder to find these days,but i have been keeping an eye,fear not,not seen any pics lately,did i miss them?


These are most recent and are from end of Feb I think when I finished cycle. Back on again now for a cut but keeping cycle very simple, just test e 500mg ew and some winny. Not cut on cycle before so looking forward to seeing how different it is and hopefully revealing something half reasonable lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> These are most recent and are from end of Feb I think when I finished cycle. Back on again now for a cut but keeping cycle very simple, just test e 500mg ew and some winny. Not cut on cycle before so looking forward to seeing how different it is and hopefully revealing something half reasonable lol
> 
> View attachment 150023
> View attachment 150024


looking good there mate,how is the back?

Are you smashing legs yet?


----------



## sxbarnes

I don't think you've got much fat to get rid off here. Anything noticeable already?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> looking good there mate,how is the back?
> 
> Are you smashing legs yet?


It's better but still not right. Haven't been able to hit legs in about 2 or 3 months 

Going to really hurt when I can haha

I want to start training them now tbh but just can't risk my back going again so waiting until it feels 100% or as close as it can


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> I don't think you've got much fat to get rid off here. Anything noticeable already?


Easy stone I reckon mate to get some definition. Dropped some water early days so things looking a bit better. May do same photos this weekend now I'm two weeks in and see what it looks like


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> It's better but still not right. Haven't been able to hit legs in about 2 or 3 months
> 
> Going to really hurt when I can haha
> 
> I want to start training them now tbh but just can't risk my back going again so waiting until it feels 100% or as close as it can


See a good sports osteo mate,i swear by them,my back is always going adrift,he fixes easch and every injury,real fast!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> See a good sports osteo mate,i swear by them,my back is always going adrift,he fixes easch and every injury,real fast!


Have been round the houses with them mate. Had an MRI on the nhs a couple of months ago and that showed a herniated disc so nothing they can do apparently apart from resting it to let it heal. Said I could keep training upper body but leave lower back/legs alone until it's fixed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Back session today. Was going to throw in some biceps too but didn't have time.

Wide grip pull ups and chins

12,10,10,10,10c,10c,10c,9c,9c,10c - 100 reps 

Cybex plate loaded pull down

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dead stop db row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected]

Same reps both arms

Single arm seated cable row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Horizontal rows with 10kg plate on chest. Target 100 reps

15,12,12,10,10,10,10,9,9,7

104 reps 

10 mins hiit on x trainer.


----------



## sxbarnes

That TPW Performance Grip has turned up. Did back yesterday so will probably use it Wed or Thurs next week


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> That TPW Performance Grip has turned up. Did back yesterday so will probably use it Wed or Thurs next week


Cool let me know what you think


----------



## George-Bean

Looking good mate, your cousin was on the radio today (Rupert Grint).

You right about the scales, I seem to remember you saying to me when I bought my fancy ones "Those will drive you mad", hell how right you were lol, I only use them occasionally now out of curiosity.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well 10 days in to diet and a week on the good stuff. Looking leaner but weight not changed since the start lol. To be expected really so not worried. Day off today and off to watch army v navy rugby at twickers. So day off diet


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Well 10 days in to diet and a week on the good stuff. Looking leaner but weight not changed since the start lol. To be expected really so not worried. Day off today and off to watch army v navy rugby at twickers. So day off diet


All sounds good mate. You don't really want to, lose weight really:thumbup1: Thanks for the heads up on the rugby, Richmond is gonna be rammed then... Enjoy:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Did shoulders, biceps and hiit this morning. Gym rammed by time I left so pleased I went early.

Smith ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] +1 on last time

[email protected] drop to 90,75,65,60,30

[email protected] drop down weights to failure at 40

Db lat raises. V strict and slow

15,11,10 all at 10kg

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] lol fooked

Bent over cable flys for rear delts

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Wide grip upright rows oly bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset ez bar reverse grip cable curls with normal grip

12/[email protected]

10/[email protected]

10/[email protected]

Db hammer curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db preachers

6+3 negs @20

3+3 negs @20

6 negs to failure @20

Some ez bar curls to failure

10 mins hiit on xtrainer.

Great session, should have righted some of the wrongs of Saturday lol


----------



## George-Bean

Looks a great session mate, could you stick with tradition though please.....your sposed to say "feel fooked now" lol unless you didnt train hard (joke). ;-)

105 ohp, insane, no wonder yer shoulders look like they do!

Good job brethren,


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Looks a great session mate, could you stick with tradition though please.....your sposed to say "feel fooked now" lol unless you didnt train hard (joke). ;-)
> 
> 105 ohp, insane, no wonder yer shoulders look like they do!
> 
> Good job brethren,


May have over done it tbh lol. Got home and mowed the lawn then had shower and good ad spent next two hours asleep on the sofa :lol:

Feel fooked!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> May have over done it tbh lol. Got home and mowed the lawn then had shower and good ad spent next two hours asleep on the sofa :lol:
> 
> Feel fooked!


Lack of carbs?

Too much Guinness?

Mowing the lawn?

I reckon its the third one. Good job you didn't have to go to b+q :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Speaking of lawns, I spend hours tweaking mine and it looks crappy in places, yet I get grass growing out of the tiniest crack in the damn paving..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Cardio and abs today but will be done later this afternoon. Got stuff to do here this morning and a scan on the baby at 10:30. He was breach last time so need to check where he is today.

Done a fasted walk with dog though and necked half a power stack tab. Not feeling them much now so will up to full tab twice a day if I remember the second one lol. Weighed in unofficial yesterday at 230lbs dead lol. Fùcking weight going up :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Hope all goes well with the scan. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Hope all goes well with the scan. :thumbup1:


Thank you


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Cardio and abs today but will be done later this afternoon. Got stuff to do here this morning and a scan on the baby at 10:30. He was breach last time so need to check where he is today.
> 
> Done a fasted walk with dog though and necked half a power stack tab. Not feeling them much now so will up to full tab twice a day if I remember the second one lol. Weighed in unofficial yesterday at 230lbs dead lol. Fùcking weight going up :lol:


PMSL weight going up :lol:

Enjoy the scan, bet he's ginger


----------



## sxbarnes

All the best with the scan mate. :thumbup1:

Have you got something kicking in to make you gain weight on a cut?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PMSL weight going up :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the scan, bet he's ginger


Pmsl probably!

QUOTE=sxbarnes;4989226]All the best with the scan mate. :thumbup1:

Have you got something kicking in to make you gain weight on a cut?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Little monkey is healthy but still upside down lol. In this afternoon for a chat about an ecv which is manual turning. If don't fancy that or they can't do it then it's a section in about a week!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Little monkey is healthy but still upside down lol. In this afternoon for a chat about an ecv which is manual turning. If don't fancy that or they can't do it then it's a section in about a week!


Time for the lube mate


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Little monkey is healthy but still upside down lol. In this afternoon for a chat about an ecv which is manual turning. If don't fancy that or they can't do it then it's a section in about a week!


Oh heck, glad he's ok but don't like the sound of either. Little tike needs to start living up to his name and doing some moves, Baby Ginger Ninja Benjamin style. :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Little monkey is healthy but still upside down lol. In this afternoon for a chat about an ecv which is manual turning. If don't fancy that or they can't do it then it's a section in about a week!


Eek. Doesn't sound nice mate. All the best again:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm warm today. Might be power stack doing it's thing lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm warm today. Might be power stack doing it's thing lol.


It's the sun burning that translucent skin :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It's the sun burning that translucent skin :lol:


Had the bloody big light on didn't i :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Had the bloody big light on didn't i :lol:


2w energy saver too I bet :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 2w energy saver too I bet :lol:


Black light :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Busy day yesterday so didn't make it to gym but hit chest and hiit this morning.

Dips

[email protected] warm ups

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+40

[email protected]+50

[email protected]+50 drop to [email protected]+25 drop to [email protected]

Decline barbell bench

[email protected]

Then 50 rep 100kg mini challenge

12,12,8,7,7,6 - 52 reps @100kg

Pec dec

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Superset incline bench cable flys with press ups

[email protected] plates and 15 press ups

[email protected]/15

[email protected]/13

[email protected]/12

Ruined! Silly pump and felt good.

10 mins hiit on xtrainer


----------



## sxbarnes

Think you've got that strength for life now mate. Its not going away:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Think you've got that strength for life now mate. Its not going away:thumbup1:


I can't help but feel that at this stage 100kg bench should feel pîss easy but it's still quite weighty. Annoys me tbh lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I can't help but feel that at this stage 100kg bench should feel pîss easy but it's still quite weighty. Annoys me tbh lol


52 of them is good going!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I can't help but feel that at this stage 100kg bench should feel pîss easy but it's still quite weighty. Annoys me tbh lol


Its just getting your chest used to it imo. You've deffo got the strength there for it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Its just getting your chest used to it imo. You've deffo got the strength there for it. :thumbup1:


True. I probably don't train bench consistently enough really as I'm always switching between barbell, dbs and machines as my preferred exercise.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 52 of them is good going!!!


100 is next challenge. Will do that fresh though not after heavy dips lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> True. I probably don't train bench consistently enough really as I'm always switching between barbell, dbs and machines as my preferred exercise.


I had a nice little chest strength routine that worked I used a couple of years back. Its something like 5/3/2. Was sure I saw it on T Nation, but can't find it now. I'll post it if I can find it


----------



## sxbarnes

Found the bloody thing. Its in a book called Never Let Go by Dan John. I'll re-read it and post up a summary


----------



## sxbarnes

Used TPW performance grip today.smothered it over my hands, it set in about ten secs.

Got bent over rows 110kg x 4 which I had previously only got with straps. Was longer on lat hang too.

Is better to use than straps without all the fcukery. Never used liquid chalk so I cant compare there.

Doesn't make too much mess and is easy to wash off. Should be handy as we go towards the sweaty summer!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Used TPW performance grip today.smothered it over my hands, it set in about ten secs.
> 
> Got bent over rows 110kg x 4 which I had previously only got with straps. Was longer on lat hang too.
> 
> Is better to use than straps without all the fcukery. Never used liquid chalk so I cant compare there.
> 
> Doesn't make too much mess and is easy to wash off. Should be handy as we go towards the sweaty summer!


That's good to know mate. Glad it was decent


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good to know mate. Glad it was decent


Was quite happy with it mate. Certainly improved my grip which always goes before my back does.


----------



## sxbarnes

Right. The Dan john one lift a day program.....

Can be used for any big exercise

Say you can already bench 100x5.

Week 1 7 sets of 5

Start at around 70kg with 100kg on set 4

Set 5 drop down to 80kg then 90kg and 100 or 110kg for sets 6+7

Week 2 6 sets of 3

Start a bit heavier than week 1

Set 4 drop down to 90kg then 110 and 120?? For sets 5+6

Week 3 5,3,2

Start heavier again , probably 2 reps at 130

Week 4 off!

Week 5 repeat week 1 with heavier weights and so on.

Got my useless training partner benching 70kg and me 120kg Bet he can't bench 40kg now and I can't do 120 either! Haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looks interesting. Will read properly and see what I think


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks interesting. Will read properly and see what I think


I think it looks easy on paper, but that first/ fifth week "should" be a bugger. We used it three times round. As said can use for any of the big lifts, but say you used it for squats you wouldn't be doing any other leg exercise throughout. You'd save l your energy for the one lift


----------



## George-Bean

I wish I was struggling with 100kg bench lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I wish I was struggling with 100kg bench lol


Lol it feels comfy just see videos of people on you tube who throw it up like it's 60 and think I should be doing that too. Oh well it's a nice problem to have I suppose


----------



## sxbarnes

George-Bean said:


> I wish I was struggling with 100kg bench lol


I thought it worked quite well. Initial week is the hardest. Then weeks 5,9,13 all have a week off before. As said it should only be done with compound moves and none other for the same main body part


----------



## Ginger Ben

Two chops and mixed veg with chorizo. Protein and fat meal.


----------



## Richie186

Looks good mate. God I'm hungry


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol it feels comfy just see videos of people on you tube who throw it up like it's 60 and think I should be doing that too. Oh well it's a nice problem to have I suppose


130 for you ginge


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Two chops and mixed veg with chorizo. Protein and fat meal.


Can't see any broad beans in that mixed veggies. Nicely worked out mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> 130 for you ginge


What?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Can't see any broad beans in that mixed veggies. Nicely worked out mate


That's because there aren't any 

Onions, courgette, spinach, mushrooms and chorizo. Oh and garlic


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> What?


Reckon you could start that benching with 130kg


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Reckon you could start that benching with 130kg


Oh I see. Sorry wasn't sure what you were on about lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> That's because there aren't any
> 
> Onions, courgette, spinach, mushrooms and chorizo. Oh and garlic


All proper mixed veggies has bloody horrible broad beans in


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh I see. Sorry wasn't sure what you were on about lol


Don't blame you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

45 mins MISS done on the trainer. 650 cals burnt. Then did a bit of core stuff, weighted side bends, hyper extensions and lying leg raises and reverse crunches.

Not sure the long cardio sessions are best way to burn fat but was actually enjoying it so just kept going. Will try as limit to 20-25 mins from now on but make it harder. Will still do hiit post wo as well


----------



## Ginger Ben

Appetite is very low today. Only had a shake with some pb and a few nuts so far. Will have a decent lunch to make sure things keep ticking along.

Power stack is working well though. Still on only half a tab a day lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Appetite is very low today. Only had a shake with some pb and a few nuts so far. Will have a decent lunch to make sure things keep ticking along.
> 
> Power stack is working well though. Still on only half a tab a day lol


Just had my normal bulk breakfast of 6 hash browns, 4 poached eggs & beans. Normally goes in less than 2 mins but could hardly eat it. (But I did! :thumbup1: )


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Just had my normal bulk breakfast of 6 hash browns, 4 poached eggs & beans. Normally goes in less than 2 mins but could hardly eat it. (But I did! :thumbup1: )


Diet going well then :lol: :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Diet going well then :lol: :lol:


Only today. Back on it tomorrow


----------



## loganator

why is it every time i look on other peeps journos , people seem to be talking about food !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> why is it every time i look on other peeps journos , people seem to be talking about food !!!!


It's all we do mate. All the training logs are just made up :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Mine is definitely


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well that was bloody average. Started off well then tried some bent over rows and back still feels weak and shîtty. Got annoyed and left lol. Not feeling back at the moment probably due to limited stuff I can do. Starting to get on my tîts

Wide grip pulls and chins

13,[email protected]+10, [email protected]+10, [email protected]+10,

[email protected]+10, [email protected]+20, [email protected]+20, [email protected]+20, [email protected]+20, [email protected]+20, [email protected]+20, [email protected]+20

100 reps 

Dead stop db rows

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Happy with that. Then all went to ar?e lol


----------



## TELBOR

PMSL, what ya like! Stick to the stuff you know won't aggravate the injury


----------



## Keeks

Heck, oh well, its Friday!! :beer: You still going to acupuncture?


----------



## Ginger Ben

I didn't aggravate it I was just testing how it was recovering and the answer is very slowly lol.

Need a new back session. Bored of what I normally do but limited which is a pain.

No keeks, stopped that a while ago. It's not muscular it's a slipped disc that just needs to get back in place.


----------



## sxbarnes

Bent over rows? I wouldn't be expecting you to do them Ben


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I didn't aggravate it I was just testing how it was recovering and the answer is very slowly lol.
> 
> Need a new back session. Bored of what I normally do but limited which is a pain.
> 
> No keeks, stopped that a while ago. It's not muscular it's a slipped disc that just needs to get back in place.


Good answer


----------



## George-Bean

sxbarnes said:


> Bent over rows? I wouldn't be expecting you to do them Ben


He loves being bent over.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Got over my grump from yesterday :lol:

12 mins hiit on xt this morning which was good then an ab and core session with a load of weighted press ups thrown in for fun as can't hit chest often enough


----------



## George-Bean

Morning Brethren ;-) Whats for brekkie?


----------



## sxbarnes

Don't like you grumpy mate. Will have to fish around for some good back stuff:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Morning Brethren ;-) Whats for brekkie?


Morning mate. Just had a protein only shake pwo and that'll be it for a while. Eggs and smoked salmon a bit later on.


----------



## biglbs

Morning carrot how you doing?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Morning carrot how you doing?


Morning slightly smaller than usual big fella. All good here thanks, trying to diet down to a decent bf level and early days but so far so good.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning slightly smaller than usual big fella. All good here thanks, trying to diet down to a decent bf level and early days but so far so good.


Any weight loss yet? Another 2lb has come off me from somewhere


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Any weight loss yet? Another 2lb has come off me from somewhere


Well done mate. Don't know I'll weigh in tomorrow. Trying to keep it to once a week as too many fluctuations during the week to make sense of it.


----------



## Keeks

How's the hunger?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> How's the hunger?


Appetite is shot to bits tbh so it's fine lol. Think it's the winny and or the power stack.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Appetite is shot to bits tbh so it's fine lol. Think it's the winny and or the power stack.


Good stuff, nothing worse than wanting to eat cardboard just to stop the hunger pangs. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Good stuff, nothing worse than wanting to eat cardboard just to stop the hunger pangs. :thumbup1:


Yeah I'd find that hard tbh. I don't handle hungry very well lol. I can say that I've not had real hunger feelings for the last week or so. Will see what scales are saying tomorrow and go from there I suppose


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done mate. Don't know I'll weigh in tomorrow. Trying to keep it to once a week as too many fluctuations during the week to make sense of it.


Cheers. Think most of it was Thursday afternoon when I was fooked. Veins starting to poke out on the arms and I haven't got very good guns


----------



## sxbarnes

http://www.bodytrainer.tv/en/exerciseguide-muscles/1-3-5-Back%2C+General

A few bits & bobs on here for back. Not a bad little website.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning slightly smaller than usual big fella. All good here thanks, trying to diet down to a decent bf level and early days but so far so good.


You will do it mate,just a case of time a?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> You will do it mate,just a case of time a?


Yes that and how long my patience lasts lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes that and how long my patience lasts lol


I know you copper tops suffer there,so ,is it a bulk after next week then mate:thumb: :surrender:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I know you copper tops suffer there,so ,is it a bulk after next week then mate:thumb: :surrender:


Starts tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had turkey sarnie with a bit of cheese. Was getting very irritable lol so took low cals a bit too far today :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I'd find that hard tbh. I don't handle hungry very well lol. I can say that I've not had real hunger feelings for the last week or so. Will see what scales are saying tomorrow and go from there I suppose


By all means jump on the scales BUT don't read too much into what they say.

Scales are the devil and a complete head fvck if you let them!

Stick at the diet mate, you're going well............apart from that 1 Jaffa cake:lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Sharpy76 said:


> By all means jump on the scales BUT don't read too much into what they say.
> 
> Scales are the devil and a complete head fvck if you let them!
> 
> Stick at the diet mate, you're going well............apart from that 1 Jaffa cake:lol:


Right about the scales for sure, and Ben told me that advice 12 months ago lol.

He must hafta eat a sack of carrots everyday to maintain his colour. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner out tonight and then my uncles surprise 60th birthday. Had a jacket spud with chilli for dinner, no booze, no cake, no hog roast 

Srs diet is srs


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Dinner out tonight and then my uncles surprise 60th birthday. Had a jacket spud with chilli for dinner, no booze, no cake, no hog roast
> 
> Srs diet is srs


Hog roast doggy bag??


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Hog roast doggy bag??


If only haha but no I was good and declined.

Weigh in this morning at 224lbs so 6lbs down since last Sunday.

Can't all be fat of course and the gear skews the numbers but it's going in right direction. What's important is I look leaner and am stronger


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> If only haha but no I was good and declined.
> 
> Weigh in this morning at 224lbs so 6lbs down since last Sunday.
> 
> Can't all be fat of course and the gear skews the numbers but it's going in right direction. What's important is I look leaner and am stronger


Great loss mate!

Good job on the will power too, stay strong lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> If only haha but no I was good and declined.
> 
> Weigh in this morning at 224lbs so 6lbs down since last Sunday.
> 
> Can't all be fat of course and the gear skews the numbers but it's going in right direction. What's important is I look leaner and am stronger


That sounds a lot better mate. Actually you just have to look at sharpy to see that you don't have to be 16st to be big and ripped. Keep at it bud.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Great loss mate!
> 
> Good job on the will power too, stay strong lol


Thanks mate. I may have a treat or two today but it will literally be a few biscuits or something. I have very low appetite so no really craving anything which helps.

What bf% do you reckon you are at the moment?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> That sounds a lot better mate. Actually you just have to look at sharpy to see that you don't have to be 16st to be big and ripped. Keep at it bud.


Cheers mate. That's very true, leaner looks bigger when carrying good amount of muscle.


----------



## Keeks

Great work Ben! :beer: Good to see the hard work paying off, and it's worth missing out on the cake and stuff when you can see things going to plan. Ace! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Great work Ben! :beer: Good to see the hard work paying off, and it's worth missing out on the cake and stuff when you can see things going to plan. Ace! :thumbup1:


Thanks keeks. I'm pretty determined this time to see it through to a decent level so fingers crossed!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate. I may have a treat or two today but it will literally be a few biscuits or something. I have very low appetite so no really craving anything which helps.
> 
> What bf% do you reckon you are at the moment?


How come the low appetite mate? I'm fvcking starving lol!

I have no idea but @Bad Alan did say that I'm "literally 7-8%"!!! I can't see it myself but he's the expert lol.

Definitely struggling now though, energy levels are low and I'm just thinking of junk food a lot of the time.

Will said he's not expecting much movement on scale weight at all now as there's not much than can come off. This week training and diet has moved up a notch so I need to dig deep and soldier on.

Not gonna lie, I can't wait to start gaining now!


----------



## George-Bean

MY problem is that I'm hungry for the wrong foods


----------



## sxbarnes

4 poached eggs on 3 bits of crackerbread cardboard for my breaky this morning. I'm supposed to get energy from that? :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> How come the low appetite mate? I'm fvcking starving lol!
> 
> I have no idea but @Bad Alan did say that I'm "literally 7-8%"!!! I can't see it myself but he's the expert lol.
> 
> Definitely struggling now though, energy levels are low and I'm just thinking of junk food a lot of the time.
> 
> Will said he's not expecting much movement on scale weight at all now as there's not much than can come off. This week training and diet has moved up a notch so I need to dig deep and soldier on.
> 
> Not gonna lie, I can't wait to start gaining now!


It's ether the winny or the dhacks power stack mate. One or the other or both has knocked appetite down to almost zero. Had to force myself to eat yesterday lol. It's good in a way but I don't want to under eat of course.

I would have said deffo under 10% for you mate and Will would know for sure as he's seen you in the flesh and knows what he's looking at better than me. That's awesome. You'll look even better when you start gaining.

You on any stims for energy?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's ether the winny or the dhacks power stack mate. One or the other or both has knocked appetite down to almost zero. Had to force myself to eat yesterday lol. It's good in a way but I don't want to under eat of course.
> 
> I would have said deffo under 10% for you mate and Will would know for sure as he's seen you in the flesh and knows what he's looking at better than me. That's awesome. You'll look even better when you start gaining.
> 
> You on any stims for energy?


I bet it's both lol Winny ruined mine!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I bet it's both lol Winny ruined mine!


Quite possibly. I did manage a full brunch earlier though


----------



## George-Bean

I just polished off a Sunday roast, and there's a steam pudding "steaming" as we speak. Gonna do that with vanilla custard. Damn I love Sunday dinner, its my big one of the week.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I just polished off a Sunday roast, and there's a steam pudding "steaming" as we speak. Gonna do that with vanilla custard. Damn I love Sunday dinner, its my big one of the week.


Good work mate. Hard to beat a roast dinner


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bored. Hate rest days as don't feel I've achieved anything or done anything to advance my progress.

Should take advantage of the down time before little spud arrives I suppose but only so much sitting about I can do


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> It's ether the winny or the dhacks power stack mate. One or the other or both has knocked appetite down to almost zero. Had to force myself to eat yesterday lol. It's good in a way but I don't want to under eat of course.
> 
> I would have said deffo under 10% for you mate and Will would know for sure as he's seen you in the flesh and knows what he's looking at better than me. That's awesome. You'll look even better when you start gaining.
> 
> You on any stims for energy?


Ahhh yeah, forgot about the power stack.

Will see me last Sunday and since then I've defo dropped more (only .5 of a lb according to scales) especially with clens and GH in lol. But yeah, pics can only tell part of the picture (and I hate pics), always better to see in the flesh IMO.

Funnily enough I took a dhacks t5 this morning pre cardio. Did absolutely fvck all tbh, was still blowing like fvck. Have you tried them before?

Got some Ultraburn that I might take but not keen on the one inch wonder effect or the jittery feeling....

Ordered some Chesteze today though.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Ahhh yeah, forgot about the power stack.
> 
> Will see me last Sunday and since then I've defo dropped more (only .5 of a lb according to scales) especially with clens and GH in lol. But yeah, pics can only tell part of the picture (and I hate pics), always better to see in the flesh IMO.
> 
> Funnily enough I took a dhacks t5 this morning pre cardio. Did absolutely fvck all tbh, was still blowing like fvck. Have you tried them before?
> 
> Got some Ultraburn that I might take but not keen on the one inch wonder effect or the jittery feeling....
> 
> Ordered some Chesteze today though.


Yeah I quite like the eca's I've got a few left. The power stacks are strong I'm only taking half a day or half twice a day.

Deffo get a bit of stim willy though :lol: think ultra burn is the same as ps but has the sibutramine in as well


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I quite like the eca's I've got a few left. The power stacks are strong I'm only taking half a day or half twice a day.
> 
> Deffo get a bit of stim willy though :lol: think ultra burn is the same as ps but has the sibutramine in as well


Hmmm, I'll try them again then. I literally opened the bottle today, had them for months though.

Really need something tbh, energy crash these last couple of days has been huge! Not ideal when I've got legs first thing tomorrow and then work...

Up until now, ive been absolutely fine. In a way I'm glad it's happened before the tren goes in because I would've been all too happy to point the finger at that as the cause!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Hmmm, I'll try them again then. I literally opened the bottle today, had them for months though.
> 
> Really need something tbh, energy crash these last couple of days has been huge! Not ideal when I've got legs first thing tomorrow and then work...
> 
> Up until now, ive been absolutely fine. In a way I'm glad it's happened before the tren goes in because I would've been all too happy to point the finger at that as the cause!


Try one on an empty stomach that's what I do. Or maybe one and a half if still no effect. They don't give a huge buzz tbh just seem to give enough of a push to make cardio that bit easier. The power stack is more of a buzz but that's wearing off a bit now. May up to full tabs from tomorrow.

Sounds like you're Doing well though mate. Pushing through these harder times is what makes the difference.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bored. Hate rest days as don't feel I've achieved anything or done anything to advance my progress.
> 
> Should take advantage of the down time before little spud arrives I suppose but only so much sitting about I can do


This time next week you'll have another mouth to feed :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> This time next week you'll have another mouth to feed :beer:


I know lol and I'll be wishing I had time to be bored :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I know lol and I'll be wishing I had time to be bored :lol:


You'll age, quickly! And become

Catabolic over night. You'll forget about that thing that dangles between your legs too :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You'll age, quickly! And become
> 
> Catabolic over night. You'll forget about that thing that dangles between your legs too :lol:


Lol I'll be nothing like you :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I'll be nothing like you :lol:


The catabolic bit?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> The catabolic bit?
> 
> :lol:


Yeah pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah pmsl


What a cùnt :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning retards, delts and traps this morning.

Forgot my book so can't remember weights etc but did

Db lat raises

Light db presses (giving anterior delts a rest as feel tight)

Rear delt cable flys

Face pulls

Upright oly bar rows

Cable delt raises

Close grip seated cable row

15 mins steady but hard cardio on hills setting on xt


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning retards, delts and traps this morning.
> 
> Forgot my book so can't remember weights etc but did
> 
> Db lat raises
> 
> Light db presses (giving anterior delts a rest as feel tight)
> 
> Rear delt cable flys
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> Upright oly bar rows
> 
> Cable delt raises
> 
> Close grip seated cable row
> 
> 15 mins steady but hard cardio on hills setting on xt


Looks lovely mate 

T Minus 3 days.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looks lovely mate
> 
> T Minus 3 days.....


Was good. Pump from extra carbs yesterday and this winny was bonkers.

Yes indeed! Getting srs now :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was good. Pump from extra carbs yesterday and this winny was bonkers.
> 
> Yes indeed! Getting srs now :lol:


AAS..... Great isn't it :lol:

Very srs, nappy time soon!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> AAS..... Great isn't it :lol:
> 
> Very srs, nappy time soon!!


Yes lol. Won't be dieting without them again lol. Took a full power stack this morning too. No major buzz, think I'm immune already lol

Bought a pack yesterday lol. Weird


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes lol. Won't be dieting without them again lol. Took a full power stack this morning too. No major buzz, think I'm immune already lol
> 
> Bought a pack yesterday lol. Weird


I hope by pack you mean box lol

They go through them the dirty little sods 

PMSL, wouldn't surprise me you being tolerant already!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I hope by pack you mean box lol
> 
> They go through them the dirty little sods
> 
> PMSL, wouldn't surprise me you being tolerant already!


Lol no just got a pack of 40 odd as not sure what brand we will settle on so don't want loads to find out they are shîtty (pardon the pun)

Hopefully the cheap ones will be good from asda or wilkos as they are half the price of the branded ones and I can't see are that different.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no just got a pack of 40 odd as not sure what brand we will settle on so don't want loads to find out they are shîtty (pardon the pun)
> 
> Hopefully the cheap ones will be good from asda or wilkos as they are half the price of the branded ones and I can't see are that different.


They can't contain píss well lol

Pampas are the best for new borns, buy in bulk


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> They can't contain píss well lol
> 
> Pampas are the best for new borns, buy in bulk


That's my worry :lol:

Thanks for tip we have a few of those too so will be comparing


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's my worry :lol:
> 
> Thanks for tip we have a few of those too so will be comparing


Lol good lad!!

They're the best IMO

I know more about babies than body building :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hungry. Appetite has come back annoyingly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today

Intra wo 50g carbs and bcaas

Post wo 50g carbs from cereal and 50g whey shake

Protein bar 30g carbs 20g pro

220g turkey stir fry with veg and egg

Handful of mixed nuts

240g turkey stir fry with veg and egg

Shake with pb before bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

No cardio this morning. Back aching a bit so wanted to rest that today. Diet will be good though and off to London for a couple of meetings this afternoon so taking an umbrella!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No cardio this morning. Back aching a bit so wanted to rest that today. Diet will be good though and off to London for a couple of meetings this afternoon so taking an umbrella!


Don't forget your top hat :lol:


----------



## jjdlennon

Great journal and great work mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

jjdlennon said:


> Great journal and great work mate


Why thank you good sir. Welcome along


----------



## Dan94

Back okay now mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Back okay now mate?


Hmm think so but hard to tell. Doesn't hurt right now so that'll do lol

Chest tomorrow so shouldn't aggravate it any further.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest!


----------



## Richie186

Post it up when your done mate, need some inspiration on chest days.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cybex incline bench press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decline barbell bench - 50 reps at 100kg

10,10,9,10,11 - 50 reps 

Low incline cable flys

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] arms over waist

[email protected] as above

Seated chest press hammer grip

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Press ups with 15kg on back. Target 100 reps in as few sets as possible

20,15,14,15,15,14,12 - 105 

12 mins hiit on xtrainer


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not my most exciting session but was good


----------



## Richie186

Strong press ups mate, especially if you did them last.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Strong press ups mate, especially if you did them last.


Cheers. Find them easy tbh even at the end of a session. Don't know why lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Few pics from this morning, excuse the sweaty vest 

3 weeks in to diet, down 8lbs from starting weight which isn't bad considering I started a cycle at the same time so would have gained a bit of weight from the test. Still fat though so cracking on hard


----------



## Richie186

Massive bloody shoulders mate. Looking big.


----------



## TELBOR

Cock :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Fat?! I think you should be happy with fat levels at your weight tbh mate, I know I'd be pleased as fvck!

Reckon you'll hold a lot of size tbh mate


----------



## sxbarnes

Youre gonna be a tank mate! Back and delts are brill:thumbup1: You're not fat BTW


----------



## Keeks

C0ck face. :lol:

Good work! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks all kind words much appreciated.

Will be a bit hit and miss from Friday for a week or so but after that hopefully back to it as best I can.


----------



## Dan94

Good work mate, don't look fat at all to me! :thumb:


----------



## Robbie_G

looking good Ben. Your delts are massive mate lol.

Not Fat at all bud but i know we all have a diff view of ourselves.

Regards Robbie.


----------



## TELBOR

Good luck today Ben


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea best of British mate. Hope it all goes smoooothly


----------



## Richie186

Best of luck today mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

Good luck benji boy!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks guys although it's happening tomorrow now.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks guys although it's happening tomorrow now.


That's it, just build us all up then knock us down, tosser:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> That's it, just build us all up then knock us down, tosser:lol:


 :lol: sorry, I forgot to mention it a couple of days ago when they told us lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

In other news chest is hurting this morning. In a good way


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks guys although it's happening tomorrow now.


Shows what a memory I've got:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks guys although it's happening tomorrow now.


She bottled it lol

Keep us posted then you ginger prince


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> She bottled it lol
> 
> Keep us posted then you ginger prince


Haha no we got bumped to the next day as they had some higher risk people in.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Eggs on toast for breakfast. That's right cvnts I said toast!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Eggs on toast for breakfast. That's right cvnts I said toast!


Negged:cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Negged:cursing:


Haha with my mighty rep power it won't even show up :lol: :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha with my mighty rep power it won't even show up :lol: :lol:


It won't show up cos I didn't do it! :thumb: At least we were spared pics of the luxury toast...


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> It won't show up cos I didn't do it! :thumb: At least we were spared pics of the luxury toast...


I was tempted to take a picture


----------



## Dan94

As ill probably forget tomorrow..... :laugh:

Good luck for tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well I've been out for dinner in early celebration of becoming a dad.

For those dieting stop reading now

Starter - mussels

Main - king scallop, chorizo risotto and a black pudding fritter

Pudding - amazing chocolate mousse with caramel ice cream

Winner


----------



## sxbarnes

Fcuking winner


----------



## Keeks

Good luck today, and hope all goes well! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

All went well. Little man as expected and not ginger! :lol:

6lb 15oz


----------



## Richie186

Congrats mate. Really happy for you both.


----------



## Keeks

Awwwww, he's gorgeous! Congratulations to you both! :beer:

So will there have to be a name change now then, you can't really go with Baby Ginger Ninja Benjamin now can you?!


----------



## sxbarnes

Lovely mate.made up for you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks guys well happy as you can imagine


----------



## Queenie

Awwwww congrats


----------



## TELBOR

Bigger arms than his dad :whistling:

Congrats mate  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bigger arms than his dad :whistling:
> 
> Congrats mate  x


Told you it's not yours! :lol:

Thanks mate


----------



## Sharpy76

Congrats @Ginger Ben!!!!!

:beer:

Glad it all went well. Enjoy the sleepless nights, might as well get on the tren:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Sod the diet


----------



## jjdlennon

Ginger Ben said:


> All went well. Little man as expected and not ginger! :lol:
> 
> 6lb 15oz


CONGRATULATIONS to the both of you mate. Well done.


----------



## jjdlennon

Oh yeah you look massive in your photos


----------



## skipper1987

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Busy day yesterday so didn't make it to gym but hit chest and hiit this morning.
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected] warm ups
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+40
> 
> [email protected]+50
> 
> [email protected]+50 drop to [email protected]+25 drop to [email protected]
> 
> Decline barbell bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Then 50 rep 100kg mini challenge
> 
> 12,12,8,7,7,6 - 52 reps @100kg
> 
> Pec dec
> 
> [email protected]60
> 
> 8[email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Superset incline bench cable flys with press ups
> 
> [email protected] plates and 15 press ups
> 
> [email protected]/15
> 
> [email protected]/13
> 
> [email protected]/12
> 
> Ruined! Silly pump and felt good.
> 
> 10 mins hiit on xtrainer


Me and my training partner been doing a mini challege trying to get flat bb and decline bb bench 100kg x20 reps after a seshion currently got flat x14 reps and decline x18.


----------



## Dan94

Congratulations mate! :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> All went well. Little man as expected and not ginger! :lol:
> 
> 6lb 15oz


Congrats mate, wondered where you had been, lovely photo, looks a cracker, enjoy the time, it flies by so quick.

Is this your first?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Congrats mate, wondered where you had been, lovely photo, looks a cracker, enjoy the time, it flies by so quick.
> 
> Is this your first?


Thanks mate yes first one and he's a belter


----------



## George-Bean

Woohoo, superb news mate, congratulations mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Still alive and loving being a dad 

No time whatsoever for the gym at the moment and too tired too tbh lol. Will hopefully settle in to more of a routine in a week or two when I can see where the gaps in the day are.

Diet wise I'm keeping things reasonable but I'm not over thinking anything.

Keeping cycle at a cruise dose now as no point running more when not training


----------



## sxbarnes

Reckon you can do the zerchers ben . They fcuk up your wrists instead of your back......

http://www.strongfirst.com/the-best-squat/


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon. Trained chest and tris yesterday and back and bis this morning. Am wiped out now 

Tired all the time but powered through like a Trojan :lol:

Still hit decent numbers on most things which is good as diet has been that of a normal person and I'm off all orals and high test. Only on 250mg e2weeks at the moment. Once I can secure a routine I'll be back on a blast. 

Changing gyms at the end of next month too


----------



## sxbarnes

Going back to that aqua thing? Noticed there's s gym centered about roman gladiators there too. Wtf?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon. Trained chest and tris yesterday and back and bis this morning. Am wiped out now
> 
> Tired all the time but powered through like a Trojan :lol:
> 
> Still hit decent numbers on most things which is good as diet has been that of a normal person and I'm off all orals and high test. Only on 250mg e2weeks at the moment. Once I can secure a routine I'll be back on a blast.
> 
> Changing gyms at the end of next month too


How's the little man? He keeping you up lol

Good to see you've been a couple of times mate. Couple of months you'll find your feet :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> How's the little man? He keeping you up lol
> 
> Good to see you've been a couple of times mate. Couple of months you'll find your feet :beer:


Yep! Lol. He's fine thanks mate. Having a bit of a grumpy couple of days but nothing major.

Yeah thought I'd go at the weekend as easier for wife to manage with him on her own when not trying to work as well.

As long as I can go at least twice a week I'll take that for now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Going back to that aqua thing? Noticed there's s gym centered about roman gladiators there too. Wtf?


Yeah two of my mate train there so I'm going to help (destroy) them 

lol that's in the town centre. God knows if it's any good


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep! Lol. He's fine thanks mate. Having a bit of a grumpy couple of days but nothing major.
> 
> Yeah thought I'd go at the weekend as easier for wife to manage with him on her own when not trying to work as well.
> 
> As long as I can go at least twice a week I'll take that for now.


Upper and lower split it is 

Bless him, up his tren :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Upper and lower split it is
> 
> Bless him, up his tren :lol:


Was thinking upper and upper 

Lol that's what's keeping him awake :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was thinking upper and upper
> 
> Lol that's what's keeping him awake :lol:


Oh shít lol forgot about the back 

Triple his ZMA dose :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah two of my mate train there so I'm going to help (destroy) them
> 
> lol that's in the town centre. God knows if it's any good


Haha. I destroyed all my gym mates last year. Load of pussies:cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Whole upper body is hurting.

Strength was good on these two sessions. Not amazing but good enough. Think I've least quite a bit of weight but maintaining decent muscle mass.

Bought 5 XL t shirts from the shops on Sunday all different brands. All too small


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Whole upper body is hurting.
> 
> Strength was good on these two sessions. Not amazing but good enough. Think I've least quite a bit of weight but maintaining decent muscle mass.
> 
> Bought 5 XL t shirts from the shops on Sunday all different brands. All too small


You big pr**k lol

XL will never be in my life 

I like the "snug" fit :lol:


----------



## Richie186

All my XL tops are too big now. Going to start using my wife's training vests soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> All my XL tops are too big now. Going to start using my wife's training vests soon


Yeah but you're lean so it's ok lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You big pr**k lol
> 
> XL will never be in my life
> 
> I like the "snug" fit :lol:


Pmsl. Best part is it's the guns and shoulders that don't fit 

It's annoying but secretly I love it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah but you're lean so it's ok lol


Lean at 100kg the nob sack lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lean at 100kg the nob sack lol


Impressive for an oldie isn't he


----------



## Richie186

I feel bloody old.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I feel bloody old.


Gh time


----------



## Richie186

On the shopping list mate. October cycle I hope.


----------



## sxbarnes

Thought you bought size 5xl for a Mo there. was secretly impressed for a sec. Shoulders never seem to shrink. 2xl for life now at least


----------



## Keeks

I buy XL clothes......kids XL. :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> I buy XL clothes......kids XL. :thumb:


Trying to avoid vat keeks?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Trying to avoid vat keeks?


Too right! :thumb: Only down side is when kids pants are too long. :sad: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl. Best part is it's the guns and shoulders that don't fit
> 
> It's annoying but secretly I love it


And ya belly :lol:

I prefer the spray on look tbh

So medium will do


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> And ya belly :lol:
> 
> I prefer the spray on look tbh
> 
> So medium will do


I don't lol. Looks gay as buggery IMO :lol: problem is see because I'm stacked I look like I'm trying too hard if I wear tight tops :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't lol. Looks gay as buggery IMO :lol: problem is see because I'm stacked I look like I'm trying too hard if I wear tight tops :lol: :lol:


Looks gay on you ya mean lol

I have boyish looks (and physique, beat you to it) so I can just about pull it off


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looks gay on you ya mean lol
> 
> I have boyish looks (and physique, beat you to it) so I can just about pull it off


I just look like daffyd from little Britain


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I just look like daffyd from little Britain


Brilliant


----------



## George-Bean

You cant look hard, your Ginger.


----------



## flinty90

hows it going ginger nuts


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hows it going ginger nuts


Good thanks mate. Adjusting to being a dad at the moment so gym is not first on my list but I'm still ticking along nicely.

How's you?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good thanks mate. Adjusting to being a dad at the moment so gym is not first on my list but I'm still ticking along nicely.
> 
> How's you?


im great mate thanks. really took a back seat from worrying about all this b0llocks trained when i can as hard as i can, been out and enjoyed lots of social time with friends and family and generally just trying to enjoy everything..

glad your well brother best wishes to you and your family X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> im great mate thanks. really took a back seat from worrying about all this b0llocks trained when i can as hard as i can, been out and enjoyed lots of social time with friends and family and generally just trying to enjoy everything..
> 
> glad your well brother best wishes to you and your family X


Sounds good mate. Pleased to hear it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Snuck a delt session in earlier. Cba to write it up you'll just have to believe me when I say it was awesome


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Snuck a delt session in earlier. Cba to write it up you'll just have to believe me when I say it was awesome


Bs....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Usual flaky plan update that will undoubtedly change as son as I've hit send :lol:

Stay on low dose test (250ew) until beginning of July then start proper cycle which will be

1ml Apollo torrip eod with 100mg npp added too 

Also keeping a 250mg test e base in there as well

Don't know how long I'll run that for. Maybe 10 weeks. Will see how long I can handle eod mtren lol. If it's an issue will drop it for a normal rip blend


----------



## Ginger Ben

In fact :lol: fûck that changed my mind


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> In fact :lol: fûck that changed my mind


Worse than a woman! :lol:

Hows the little one doing?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Worse than a woman! :lol:
> 
> Hows the little one doing?


Lol I know :lol:

He's great thanks. Been a bit more difficult to settle sometimes this week than last but still being really good which is great.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I know :lol:
> 
> He's great thanks. Been a bit more difficult to settle sometimes this week than last but still being really good which is great.


Ahh that's good. :thumbup1: Know less than nothing about babies but hope he settles easier soon.


----------



## sxbarnes

Vodka ice cubes in lemonade works well. Edit: 4 years too early


----------



## Galaxy

Haven't popped in ina while. Glad to see things going well and congradulations on the new born


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Haven't popped in ina while. Glad to see things going well and congradulations on the new born


Thanks buddy. You still with Jim?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris coming up


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks buddy. You still with Jim?


Still am yeah mate, alls going good, time to cut to see if theres anything under the fat lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Galaxy said:


> Still am yeah mate, alls going good, time to cut to see if theres anything under the fat lol


Get at it mate! Am semi enjoying my cut. Well sort of! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest and tris coming up


Hows your cut doing Ben? Is it staying off.

BTW Jan has just started with Jim also. Hes not allowed on the pish tonight. As if


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cracking session this morning. Felt strong and up for it.

Decline bench

Easy [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] no help on first 5 then light touch on 6 and heavier on 7th

[email protected]

Then rest pause set. 4 reps @100kg 10 secs rest and repeat. Did this 6 times so 24 reps total at 100 to finish

Incline db bench

[email protected] deep and slow

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] deep and slow

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+15kg

Cgbp in smith with fat grips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] upper rom partials

Fat grip straight bar tri press down

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hammer grip tri press downs palms facing in to each other thumb hooked over bar

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Great pump from this grip

Fat grip incline cable skull crushers

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Low incline cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Happy with that


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Hows your cut doing Ben? Is it staying off.
> 
> BTW Jan has just started with Jim also. Hes not allowed on the pish tonight. As if


It's not really mate as I can't be doing with low cals and no sleep lol. I'm not going mad on good but I'm not dieting at the moment

Is he! Nice that will be good for him


----------



## sxbarnes

The Ginger Tank keeps going strong. Great stats there mate! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> It's not really mate as I can't be doing with low cals and no sleep lol. I'm not going mad on good but I'm not dieting at the moment
> 
> Is he! Nice that will be good for him


My body has got used to the cals, but all the extra stims are giving me less sleep. Reckon another 6-8 weeks of this bull... Lost a lot of fat but plenty to go...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Gym this afternoon today. Can't do mornings anymore lol.

Back and bis is the plan will be using the fat grips again for biceps as my tris are hurting from Saturday so they have made a difference.

Weight is 222.5lbs this morning Really not focussing on diet at the moment tbh just trying to make best of the training when I can and will worry about diet when things settle down.

Got two new potential gym partners lined up for new place which is good. One will be up for the afternoon sessions and the other at weekends so should be good to train with other people again. Well I hope it will :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Have you made your mind up about cycle yet mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Have you made your mind up about cycle yet mate?


I think so lol. Due to unpredictable gym days I don't want to run a blend with mtren in it as no point taking it on non gym days IMO. So plan is to use a normal rip blend. Probably Apollo 240 and get some seperate mtren for pre wo.

Will run the rip at 1ml eod and the mtren at 1ml pre wo but will build up to that.

Will also keep a base of 250mg test e ew in there as well then decide whether to come off or cruise etc

Might get back on the winny too. Not sure yet. Might he better to run dbol with the rip blend as seen people say dbol and tren is a good combo not sure. Need to look in to that more.


----------



## Richie186

Good plan. No point wasting good mtren on rest days. NP mtren gets the thumbs up from me but bsi also seems to get good feedback.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I think so lol. Due to unpredictable gym days I don't want to run a blend with mtren in it as no point taking it on non gym days IMO. So plan is to use a normal rip blend. Probably Apollo 240 and get some seperate mtren for pre wo.
> 
> Will run the rip at 1ml eod and the mtren at 1ml pre wo but will build up to that.
> 
> Will also keep a base of 250mg test e ew in there as well then decide whether to come off or cruise etc
> 
> Might get back on the winny too. Not sure yet. Might he better to run dbol with the rip blend as seen people say dbol and tren is a good combo not sure. Need to look in to that more.


What a junkie :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What a junkie :lol:


Might add oxys


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might add oxys


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 151825


Yep, those ones


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 151825


Are these good oxys?

I'll be doing oxys in my next blast so keeping an eye out for what's available and good!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Are these good oxys?
> 
> I'll be doing oxys in my next blast so keeping an eye out for what's available and good!


Best money can buy mate. Thai pharma. Not cheap but apparently the bees bollocks :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Best money can buy mate. Thai pharma. Not cheap but apparently the bees bollocks :lol:


SOLD!!

Looks like I'll be doing them then, should be interesting lol!


----------



## Richie186

Been considering those bad boys myself.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Are these good oxys?
> 
> I'll be doing oxys in my next blast so keeping an eye out for what's available and good!


As ginger pubes said, bee's bollocks :lol:

I'll look to have these as a pre workout treat


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Been considering those bad boys myself.


Be rude not to try them at least once I reckon


----------



## Ginger Ben

So plan (today) is

250mg test e ew

1ml Apollo 240 eod

50-100mg oxy pre wo only

1ml mtren pre wo on special occasions 

Run this for 8-10 weeks then come off all apart from the low dose test e then decide whether to pct or cruise


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So plan (today) is
> 
> 250mg test e ew
> 
> 1ml Apollo 240 eod
> 
> 50-100mg oxy pre wo only
> 
> 1ml mtren pre wo on special occasions
> 
> Run this for 8-10 weeks then come off all apart from the low dose test e then decide whether to pct or cruise


Until tomorrow lol

Order it and have it done with :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Any good high protein breakfast ideas that don't involve whey or lots of cooking??


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Any good high protein breakfast ideas that don't involve whey or lots of cooking??


Four poached eggs on 3 slices of corned beef:beer: Me being unconventional again...


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Four poached eggs on 3 slices of corned beef:beer: Me being unconventional again...


I'm not sure but my instinct tells me that corned beef for breakfast would make me vomit :lol:

However I have a can in the cupboard so may look into it


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not sure but my instinct tells me that corned beef for breakfast would make me vomit :lol:
> 
> However I have a can in the cupboard so may look into it


Its nice mate! :thumbup1: Well its all I've got to eat for 5-6 hours! :cursing: Sainos Basics slices are pretty thick ,quality wise!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had a look online. What a load of old shît.

High protein muffins with 5g protein in pmsl.

High protein pancakes with 6g in. Ffs looks like it's eggs and veggies and cereal with quark and zero cal sauce or whey then.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a look online. What a load of old shît.
> 
> High protein muffins with 5g protein in pmsl.
> 
> High protein pancakes with 6g in. Ffs looks like it's eggs and veggies and cereal with quark and zero cal sauce or whey then.


Its all marketing sh1t really. Protein Cookies 35g in 70g is all I touch really, but not for breakfast.


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Its all marketing sh1t really. Protein Cookies 35g in 70g is all I touch really, but not for breakfast.


These were recipes on another bodybuilding site. Total bollocks though as if a 5g protein muffin is a high protein breakfast option.

The cookies are quite good but not ideal really


----------



## TELBOR

4 eggs, 30g whey and a coffee.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 4 eggs, 30g whey and a coffee.


Without whey! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Without whey! Lol


MTFU and drink it !!


----------



## Keeks

Why no whey and no cooking? It's like Challenge Anneka!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Why no whey and no cooking? It's like Challenge Anneka!


Because I'm sick of whey and I want something fast. 

Thinking tub of quark, muesli and some zero syrup would be pretty good.

Eggs obviously but there my imagination ends lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> MTFU and drink it !!


I am currently  lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got 10kg chicken and some other bits from protein foods direct arriving tomorrow so that will solve problem for lunch and snacks but doesn't help with breakfast.

Thinking eggs and some cooking is going to have to be the mainstay tbh


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Because I'm sick of whey and I want something fast.
> 
> Thinking tub of quark, muesli and some zero syrup would be pretty good.
> 
> Eggs obviously but there my imagination ends lol


Your edits are cracking me up. :lol:

The quark thing sounds good. Maybe make a huge portion of porridge and flavour with the syrup and have that, it's actually nice when it's cold or just heat by portion. :thumb:

Or if having eggs, flavoured scrambled eggs. Now I know that's both whey and cooking but if you're sticking with eggs, then flavouring them with whey is a bit of a change.


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## sxbarnes

I could have used that one earlier


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plan is (for now)

250mg test e ew

1ml rip 240 eod

50/100mg androlics pre wo

12.5mg aromasin eod

Hcg

Mtren for fun pre wo occasionally 

Simple and hopefully effective. Will run for 10 weeks starting beginning of July I hope.

Plan between now and then is stay on the low test and start to work leg training back in gradually. Will do calves with back, hams with chest and tris and quads with delts.

starting very light and just want to feel it out and then go from there.

Today is delts and quads


----------



## Ginger Ben

Order from protein foods direct just turned up and it was all intact and not leaking! 

Fajita chicken smells great and for the cost is a bargain. Also got 5kg normal, 2 big duck breasts and 2 packs of beef biltong for snacking


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cracking delts and trap session and not a press was done

Strict db lat raises

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Cheat sets slow negs

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Bent arm cable curl totally isolates delt and takes arms out of it

[email protected] x 3 sets on each arm

Triple set face pulls/rear db flys/rear cable flys

[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]

[email protected] face pulls

drop to 40-35-30 in to [email protected] db flys in to [email protected] cable flys

Leaning shrugs - trying to target lower traps and rear delts again

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Leg extns to test quad

25kg on machine 4 sets of 15,10,10,10

Felt fine. Happy with that so will increase next time


----------



## sxbarnes

That's a lot there mate!  better training in the afternoon. More time and energy


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Order from protein foods direct just turned up and it was all intact and not leaking!
> 
> Fajita chicken smells great and for the cost is a bargain. Also got 5kg normal, 2 big duck breasts and 2 packs of beef biltong for snacking


Just had look myself, the fajita chicken is cheap as fvck! How come it's so much cheaper than normal breasts?

Might be tempted to try these tbh....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Just had look myself, the fajita chicken is cheap as fvck! How come it's so much cheaper than normal breasts?
> 
> Might be tempted to try these tbh....


Not sure mate tbh. They smell good. They aren't as pretty as the 'normal' ones so perhaps they are ones that are a bit oddly sized or get too hacked up in the processing. Don't care though tbh as long as they taste good they will be a regular purchase. Of course if they are grim then I'm stuck with 5kg of them lol


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Order from protein foods direct just turned up and it was all intact and not leaking!
> 
> Fajita chicken smells great and for the cost is a bargain. Also got 5kg normal, 2 big duck breasts and 2 packs of beef biltong for snacking


Love duck!

How do you find PFD compared to MuscleFood?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Love duck!
> 
> How do you find PFD compared to MuscleFood?


Haven't eaten any yet so can't comment on that but in terms of delivery it was better as I've had bad luck with mf.

PFD don't have the wide range of stuff that mf do but I don't want 95% of it anyway for my personal use so doesn't bother me


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Haven't eaten any yet so can't comment on that but in terms of delivery it was better as I've had bad luck with mf.
> 
> PFD don't have the wide range of stuff that mf do but I don't want 95% of it anyway for my personal use so doesn't bother me


same with me tbh mate. all I order from MF is chicken (although using the butchers/tesco actually seems better recently..), hache steaks and their protein pasta


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> That's a lot there mate!  better training in the afternoon. More time and energy


Yeah is a lot now I've written it down lol. Just felt in the zone so went for it tbh. Food on board before training deffo helping I think. Used to swear by early morning training but I can feel a difference this way


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah is a lot now I've written it down lol. Just felt in the zone so went for it tbh. Food on board before training deffo helping I think. Used to swear by early morning training but I can feel a difference this way


How come no pressing? Just trying different stuff? Did zachvikas press yesterday... Ohp press sitting on my **** in the squat rack. Helps the core. Was a tad difficult


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> How come no pressing? Just trying different stuff? Did zachvikas press yesterday... Ohp press sitting on my **** in the squat rack. Helps the core. Was a tad difficult


Just seeing what happens if I drop shoulder pressing for a few weeks. My anterior delts are pretty big and get hit hard with bench and dips so think resting them on shoulder day and triceps too might help shoulders even out and carry fresher muscles over to chest day which can't be a bad thing 

Sounds good. Love standing ohp with barbell but my back doesn't lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Just seeing what happens if I drop shoulder pressing for a few weeks. My anterior delts are pretty big and get hit hard with bench and dips so think resting them on shoulder day and triceps too might help shoulders even out and carry fresher muscles over to chest day which can't be a bad thing
> 
> Sounds good. Love standing ohp with barbell but my back doesn't lol


Yea I thought of that just after I wrote it. Can't see back getting hit much on the zachvikas though. I may be wrong though.

That slingshot takes out shoulders completely on benching. Then again your benching is pretty impressive


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good feeling in delts and traps this morning so session hit the spot.

PT there said I looked fùcking huge which was nice of him lol. Don't get many over 12 stone in there clearly pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good feeling in delts and traps this morning so session hit the spot.
> 
> *PT there said I looked fùcking huge* which was nice of him lol. Don't get many over 12 stone in there clearly pmsl


was you bent over with a dildo circling your ahole


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> was you bent over with a dildo circling your ahole


Pmsl no I don't train with @R0BLET


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Just seeing what happens if I drop shoulder pressing for a few weeks. My anterior delts are pretty big and get hit hard with bench and dips so think resting them on shoulder day and triceps too might help shoulders even out and carry fresher muscles over to chest day which can't be a bad thing
> 
> Sounds good. Love standing ohp with barbell but my back doesn't lol


i just can not bench at minute still due to my acj being fcuked.. shoulder pressing is pretty poo only managing a few reps at 90 kg which for me on smith is poor .. dam frustrating carrying an injury when rest of body is good to go..

my squats crreping back up 220 - 240 kg

deads are back up to 240 for reps

shoulders at 90 kg for a few reps

chest , dont even go there its embarrassing :confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i just can not bench at minute still due to my acj being fcuked.. shoulder pressing is pretty poo only managing a few reps at 90 kg which for me on smith is poor .. dam frustrating carrying an injury when rest of body is good to go..
> 
> my squats crreping back up 220 - 240 kg
> 
> deads are back up to 240 for reps
> 
> shoulders at 90 kg for a few reps
> 
> chest , dont even go there its embarrassing :confused1:


Some great numbers there mate. Obviously been working hard. What's the overall plan just keep smashing away and get bigger or you still trying to lean out more as well?

My squats and deads are non existent de to herniated discs in back. Feeling better now so just started leg training again yesterday for first time in 3 months. Baby steps but at least I can do it again which is good. Arms bigger than legs is not a good look pmsl.

Squats and deads been ruled out though by consultant. Said I'm asking for trouble unless I stop them 

What happened to your shoulder then? You getting it treated by somebody?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Some great numbers there mate. Obviously been working hard. What's the overall plan just keep smashing away and get bigger or you still trying to lean out more as well?
> 
> My squats and deads are non existent de to herniated discs in back. Feeling better now so just started leg training again yesterday for first time in 3 months. Baby steps but at least I can do it again which is good. Arms bigger than legs is not a good look pmsl.
> 
> Squats and deads been ruled out though by consultant. Said I'm asking for trouble unless I stop them
> 
> What happened to your shoulder then? You getting it treated by somebody?


im always looking to lean out mate but diets very hit and miss at minute i am enjoying beer too much at weekends but staying pretty strict in week diet wise.. i am off all gear but yes im trying to smash gym as hard as i can... i did my shoulder fcukin hitting a punchbag at skegness, never thought anything of it at time but a week later the pain started to really come on after chest session... i either have a spur right on end of joint thats impinnging on a tendon or its just a trapped tendon altogether..

i can shoulder press with little pain but as soon as arms are out in front it fcukin kills me..

you sound like your really fcuked mate for all the big compounds then i can imagine your getting frustrated to fcuk bro 1!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> im always looking to lean out mate but diets very hit and miss at minute i am enjoying beer too much at weekends but staying pretty strict in week diet wise.. i am off all gear but yes im trying to smash gym as hard as i can... i did my shoulder fcukin hitting a punchbag at skegness, never thought anything of it at time but a week later the pain started to really come on after chest session... i either have a spur right on end of joint thats impinnging on a tendon or its just a trapped tendon altogether..
> 
> i can shoulder press with little pain but as soon as arms are out in front it fcukin kills me..
> 
> you sound like your really fcuked mate for all the big compounds then i can imagine your getting frustrated to fcuk bro 1!


Fair enough mate. Few beers at the weekend is a nice thing 

That's a pain about the shoulder. I fvcked my elbow a few years ago taking on an arm wrestling machine at Yarmouth so I have some empathy lol. Beat the cvnt though 

Yep can't squat or dead basically. Standing ohp is a no go as well really. Hoping I'll be able to do hacks on the machine and rack pulls with time but I'm not rushing it. Not worth risking more damage and I'm happy doing what I'm doing at the moment.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Spot of lunch. Chicken breast fried in a bit of coconut oil with finely diced onion, red and green peppers, small bit of chorizo, chilli flakes and 3 eggs on two bits of whole grain toast topped with some Mexican chilli sauce. Bloody epic


----------



## Ginger Ben

PFD chicken is very nice. Only tried the normal so far but no water/shrinkage and tasty. Happy with that


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Spot of lunch. Chicken breast fried in a bit of coconut oil with finely diced onion, red and green peppers, small bit of chorizo, chilli flakes and 3 eggs on two bits of whole grain toast topped with some Mexican chilli sauce. Bloody epic


Holy cr4p, that looks awesome. Acceptable touching foods, would so demolish! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Holy cr4p, that looks awesome. Acceptable touching foods, would so demolish! :thumbup1:


I almost tagged you in that as thought the touching foods would have been on the banned list haha


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I almost tagged you in that as thought the touching foods would have been on the banned list haha


 mg: That's cruel!! :lol: Nah, they are acceptable touching foods, different rules etc for different meals/foods/concoctions. The above is absolutely fine. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> mg: That's cruel!! :lol: Nah, they are acceptable touching foods, different rules etc for different meals/foods/concoctions. The above is absolutely fine. :thumb:


Have you ever thought about writing down the rules? I bet it would be pages and pages long haha


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Have you ever thought about writing down the rules? I bet it would be pages and pages long haha


The inner workings of my mind?! There's some weird stuff goes on in there that even I don't understand. :lol:

There are definite rules, but then there's a meal by meal basis, so confusing. :wacko:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> The inner workings of my mind?! There's some weird stuff goes on in there that even I don't understand. :lol:
> 
> There are definite rules, but then there's a meal by meal basis, so confusing. :wacko:


Pmsl probably best not to write it all down only to find out it's all conflicting. Would probably send you round the twist lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl probably best not to write it all down only to find out it's all conflicting. Would probably send you round the twist lol


Probably! But I'll let you have a little insight........The above dish is acceptable even though food is touching, however, if you had the onion/peppers, chicken, chorizo and eggs all separate, then you would have to have them all not touching, and not on the toast. Bizarre! :turned:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Probably! But I'll let you have a little insight........The above dish is acceptable even though food is touching, however, if you had the onion/peppers, chicken, chorizo and eggs all separate, then you would have to have them all not touching, and not on the toast. Bizarre! :turned:


 :blink:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> :blink:


Exactly! And I will leave you with this.....that only certain foods can be mixed like that!! Pure bat sh1t! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

In other news I've just ordered 1.5kg of biltong in various flavours from eBay 

That's my snacking sorted for a while :lol:

My mate is having half I'm not that much of a fatty


----------



## Sambuca

Ginger Ben said:


> In other news I've just ordered 1.5kg of biltong in various flavours from eBay
> 
> That's my snacking sorted for a while :lol:
> 
> My mate is having half I'm not that much of a fatty


Nice reasonable price?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> Nice reasonable price?


Yeah £30 for 1kg of mixed flavour sliced stuff and got a few other bits as well. Think was 45 delivered


----------



## Ginger Ben

Was hoping to get a session in today but not going to happen. Bloody gym closes at 5:30 on a Saturday too what's that all about??

Anyway tomorrow morning should be good to go. Chest, bis and hams


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Was hoping to get a session in today but not going to happen. Bloody gym closes at 5:30 on a Saturday too what's that all about??
> 
> Anyway tomorrow morning should be good to go. Chest, bis and hams


Can't you use your old gym? Thats why I mix and match the two gyms now. Not blown out much since...


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Can't you use your old gym? Thats why I mix and match the two gyms now. Not blown out much since...


Only use the one gym mate and tbh got too much on today anyway. Also knackered.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Only use the one gym mate and tbh got too much on today anyway. Also knackered.


That's a shame cos you need to get a regular routine going again..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been reading another very good tnation article about a training style called the Waterbury method. Not going to follow the whole programme yet as feel it will be better when I've got a training partner in July but the premise is using a 10x3 set/rep range at around 80% of your 1rm for main lift each session.

Theory being it allows a much heavier total weight moved than doing 3x10 and because you don't hit failure on the sets you can keep the lifts explosive therefore maximising muscle fibre recruitment.

Will give it a spin on decline bench tomorrow and see how it goes. No idea of my 1rm but I'll try the 10x3 at around 125/130 I think.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Squeezed a back and tris session in earlier. Didn't write it down but did

Weighted chins

Dead stop db rows

Medium width hammer grip pull downs

Fat grip tri press downs

Wide hands rope pull downs

Close hands rope pull downs

Done.


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Squeezed a back and tris session in earlier. Didn't write it down but did
> 
> Weighted chins
> 
> Dead stop db rows
> 
> Medium width hammer grip pull downs
> 
> Fat grip tri press downs
> 
> Wide hands rope pull downs
> 
> Close hands rope pull downs
> 
> Done.


Good to see you down there...


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see you down there...


I wasn't aware you did, were you hiding in the broom cupboard watching me?? :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I wasn't aware you did, were you hiding in the broom cupboard watching me?? :lol:


Yea, from Stamford!  not south of the river till Sunday now....


----------



## Fatstuff

Checking in again, u huge yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Checking in again, u huge yet?


In a sort of johnny bravo got a bit fat way yeah lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> In a sort of johnny bravo got a bit fat way yeah lol


Top half downloaded quick but the legs didn't appear


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Top half downloaded quick but the legs didn't appear


Don't care I'll wear trousers all summer :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Top stuff Ben  ....

Good mate srs


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't care I'll wear trousers all summer :lol:


Well at least we are going to be relieved of that thong this year


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning. Nice bit of doms in the lats this morning tris feel fine but normally kicks in a bit later on arms.

Popping power stacks like smarties at the moment. Working well to keep me awake lol.

Will be glad when junior drop the annoying 5am feed as at this time of year where it's so light it's almost not worth going back to sleep so days are very long ATM lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning. Nice bit of doms in the lats this morning tris feel fine but normally kicks in a bit later on arms.
> 
> Popping power stacks like smarties at the moment. Working well to keep me awake lol.
> 
> Will be glad when junior drop the annoying 5am feed as at this time of year where it's so light it's almost not worth going back to sleep so days are very long ATM lol


Went stim crazy when I was on nights the other week. Normally have some caffeine tabs to get me through the first nights. Added to the fat burners and sleeping during the sun was strictly buzzing when I got to the gym.


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Went stim crazy when I was on nights the other week. Normally have some caffeine tabs to get me through the first nights. Added to the fat burners and sleeping during the sun was strictly buzzing when I got to the gym.


Must be hard working nights then trying to sleep during the day in this weather. Hard enough to sleep at night it's so warm


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Must be hard working nights then trying to sleep during the day in this weather. Hard enough to sleep at night it's so warm


It was last year. Remember July? So I try to sleep at work as much as possible! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> It was last year. Remember July? So I try to sleep at work as much as possible! :thumbup1:


You just said the other week?


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> You just said the other week?


I worked nights the other week and last July. :thumbup1:

ZMA works well for me. 9 hours kip in 5 hours..


----------



## sxbarnes

Any training today Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Any training today Ben?


Nope, went yesterday so plan is to go tomorrow at some point


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> In a sort of johnny bravo got a bit fat way yeah lol


Ur arms are acttually pretty huge, what size pipes are they. u defo have good arm and shoulder genes


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ur arms are acttually pretty huge, what size pipes are they. u defo have good arm and shoulder genes


Touch under 18" at the moment.

Got a good tan going on again this year as well


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Touch under 18" at the moment.
> 
> Got a good tan going on again this year as well


Tank


----------



## Huntingground

sxbarnes said:


> Top half downloaded quick but the legs didn't appear


Fook me, you are looking big mate, well done!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Tank





Huntingground said:


> Fook me, you are looking big mate, well done!!


Cheers. Getting there just need to get back to legs ASAP before I topple over haha


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers. Getting there just need to get back to legs ASAP before I topple over haha


How is the squatting going? Lower back OK now? Squats firing up?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> How is the squatting going? Lower back OK now? Squats firing up?


No mate 2 herniated discs discovered by MRI about 3 months ago so not trained legs at all on that time to allow them to recover. Think I'll be a leg press man moving forward. Back feels better now but need to take it steady and build up lower back and core strength and add weight to legs slowly.


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate 2 herniated discs discovered by MRI about 3 months ago so not trained legs at all on that time to allow them to recover. Think I'll be a leg press man moving forward. Back feels better now but need to take it steady and build up lower back and core strength and add weight to legs slowly.


Doesn't sound great, speak to @Pscarb, he never squats either and his legs are immense.


----------



## Huntingground

Anyhow, I treat soembody who doesn't squat the same as I treat somebody who doesn't wash, wide berth 

Anyway, seen my new house I have just bought?

http://www.bletsoes.co.uk/property-full-details?profileID=100064000810

I'm buying a Land Rover and wellies


----------



## bail

Huntingground said:


> Doesn't sound great, speak to @Pscarb, he never squats either and his legs are immense.


Agreed about this,

Look at Dorian yates aswell in later years never squated and his legs weren't bad lol,

Hack squat smith squats legs right forward,

Leg press leg ext sissy squats all build quads nicely all I get from traditional squats is a sore back


----------



## Huntingground

Anyhow, I treat soembody who doesn't squat the same as I treat somebody who doesn't wash, wide berth 

Anyway, seen my new house I have just bought?

http://www.bletsoes.co.uk/property-full-details?profileID=100064000810

I'm buying a Land Rover and wellies


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Anyhow, I treat soembody who doesn't squat the same as I treat somebody who doesn't wash, wide berth
> 
> Anyway, seen my new house I have just bought?
> 
> http://www.bletsoes.co.uk/property-full-details?profileID=100064000810
> 
> I'm buying a Land Rover and wellies


Looks lovely mate. Take it you're having a bigger bath installed :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

bail said:


> Agreed about this,
> 
> Look at Dorian yates aswell in later years never squated and his legs weren't bad lol,
> 
> Hack squat smith squats legs right forward,
> 
> Leg press leg ext sissy squats all build quads nicely all I get from traditional squats is a sore back


Thanks mate and yes plenty of alternatives really and I'm not looking to compete or anything so as long as I can train them and they don't look out of proportion I'm happy with that.


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks lovely mate. Take it you're having a bigger bath installed :lol:


Bath, I always pass out in bath so have to have showers lmao.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders done, was a good session and a couple of (other) units in the gym too. :lol:

Db lat raises drop sets supersetted with barbell front raise - hideous

Cable lat raises

Face pulls

Bent over shrugs

BNP on smith

Rear delt db flys superset with rear delt cable flys


----------



## sean 162

Your arms look huge dude . Mine are just under 18 cold and look nothing like yours. I just started a journal the pics im comparing with urs are in there and make me feel small now lol . Your a UNIT !


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulders done, was a good session and a couple of (other) units in the gym too. :lol:
> 
> Db lat raises drop sets supersetted with barbell front raise - hideous
> 
> Cable lat raises
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> Bent over shrugs
> 
> BNP on smith
> 
> Rear delt db flys superset with rear delt cable flys


Lovely jubbly :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sean 162 said:


> Your arms look huge dude . Mine are just under 18 cold and look nothing like yours. I just started a journal the pics im comparing with urs are in there and make me feel small now lol . Your a UNIT !


Thanks mate. Good of you to pop in. Your back is pretty darn good though. Will have a look in journal


----------



## sxbarnes

Any training then Ben? Noticed you are in a pi55 take mood?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Started a new programme today. Will have to adapt it slightly for my stupid back but really looks good and keen to get stuck in to it.

It's called the Waterbury method and is explained on t-nation for anybody who is interested in the detail.

Today was session 1 (obviously)

Leg press - 10x3 - couldn't do this so will have to do leg extn instead. Aim on the 10x3 is to use 80% of 1rm weight.

Superset dips with db rows

4x6 for both 1min rest between supersets

Dips all at +30kg

Db rows all with 70kg db

Superset skulls with barbell curls

All sets/reps as above

Skulls at 30kg on bar

Curls with 30kg on bar

Hanging leg raises 4x6

This is hardest session I've done in a long time. Heat didn't help bit the dip/db row superset with short rests is a killer!

Looking forward to next session hopefully on Wednesday


----------



## Ginger Ben

Was up early today so snuck a cheeky session in. This is second session of new plan and was really good. Had to adapt slightly due to my back but I'm very happy that trap bar Romanian deads felt awesome! Kept it light for safety but really pleased with how they felt.

Decline bench - 60 secs rest

[email protected] nailed 

Superset trap bar Romanians with standing bb ohp

[email protected]

[email protected] - also kept light for back

Superset trap bar calf raises

With barbell upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tricep press down

[email protected]

Knackered and happy


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was up early today so snuck a cheeky session in. This is second session of new plan and was really good. Had to adapt slightly due to my back but I'm very happy that trap bar Romanian deads felt awesome! Kept it light for safety but really pleased with how they felt.
> 
> Decline bench - 60 secs rest
> 
> [email protected] nailed
> 
> Superset trap bar Romanians with standing bb ohp
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - also kept light for back
> 
> Superset trap bar calf raises
> 
> With barbell upright rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Tricep press down
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Knackered and happy


That's a nice looking session! Good work sneaking one in lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's a nice looking session! Good work sneaking one in lol


Was good mate. Not at full bore as took steady on deads and ohp but I'll take that as just happy I can do them. Will increase weights very slowly on these though. Good start however and bench was strong


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Was good mate. Not at full bore as took steady on deads and ohp but I'll take that as just happy I can do them. Will increase weights very slowly on these though. Good start however and bench was strong


Nice to see you back doing em Ben.  there's got to be a trap bar up my gym somewhere...


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Nice to see you back doing em Ben.  there's got to be a trap bar up my gym somewhere...


Was pleased with how they felt so I'm happy with slow and steady progression from here.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Off for the third session of new plan.

Chins

Incline bench ss with db hammers

Seated calves ss with ham curls

Lunges


----------



## sxbarnes

Yay lunges


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chins with shoulder width grip

[email protected]+25 kg

Superset inc bench with db hammers

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset seated calves with single leg ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lunges

[email protected] only.

Took very steady on legs again because of back and my hams are in total knots and feel like they are about to cramp at any minute pmsl. Loads of stretching before during and after and will keep this up whilst slowly building up weight.

Legs really are a shambles but everything else looking good


----------



## sxbarnes

All sounds sensible mate just bring them back slow.


----------



## sxbarnes

Want to use #nomorejohnnybravo at some point


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Want to use #nomorejohnnybravo at some point


He's an icon :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He's an icon :lol:


Like me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Like me


Yes, like you :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes, like you :lol:


Except bigger


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Except bigger


Obviously


----------



## sean 162

Impressive chins!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sean 162 said:


> Impressive chins!


Cheers. Always been good at them tbh as I do them a lot.

This new routine is quite different to what I've done before and is basically 3 full body sessions each week with varied main focus so it's quite hard to gauge weights first time through. Enjoying it though and it's knack wrong me with half the volume I used to do lol


----------



## sean 162

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers. Always been good at them tbh as I do them a lot.
> 
> This new routine is quite different to what I've done before and is basically 3 full body sessions each week with varied main focus so it's quite hard to gauge weights first time through. Enjoying it though and it's knack wrong me with half the volume I used to do lol


Ahmen to that im doing less volume but absoloutely in peices after 2 days in a row lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

sean 162 said:


> Ahmen to that im doing less volume but absoloutely in peices after 2 days in a row lol


I'm old I can't do two days in a row haha


----------



## sean 162

Haha i prefer bulking on 1day on 1 day off too


----------



## sxbarnes

sean 162 said:


> Ahmen to that im doing less volume but absoloutely in peices after 2 days in a row lol


Think I might try something like that...


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm old I can't do two days in a row haha


40 is the new 30 Ben. Honest! :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4


----------



## TELBOR

sean 162 said:


> Impressive chins!


Yeah look at his AVI, fat fùck ain't he


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah look at his AVI, fat fùck ain't he


Cvnt lol. Almost made that joke myself :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good session this morning. Tried the leg press where the seat moves rather than the foot plate and was fine on back so will use that for now.

Leg press 10 sets of [email protected]

Superset dips with db rows

[email protected] and [email protected]

Superset barbell curls with ez bar skulls

[email protected] and [email protected] (on bar)

Russian twists with 15kg db

25,25,25,25

Sweating like Lisa Riley at an all you can eat buffet


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice one Ben. Good to see. your arm work is putting mine to shame


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good session this morning despite under 50g carbs yesterday and less than 5 hours broken sleep 

Decline bb bench

10 set of [email protected] Happy

Superset Romanians with smith ohp

[email protected] [email protected]

Superset calf raises with upright smith rows

[email protected]

[email protected] on bar

Superset tri rope extn with straight bar tri press down

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

[email protected] and [email protected]

Ruined! Power stack pre wo so massive sweaty mess by end lol. Pump in chest, tris and delts was awesome though. Gear kicking in now


----------



## sxbarnes

Diet on again then mate? How long does that workout take?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Diet on again then mate? How long does that workout take?


Just low carbs on rest days mate. No diet as such just trying to lean up a bit but within what I can do consistently.

Takes about an hour all in as rest periods between all sets is only 1 minute. Bloody hard work lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Just low carbs on rest days mate. No diet as such just trying to lean up a bit but within what I can do consistently.
> 
> Takes about an hour all in as rest periods between all sets is only 1 minute. Bloody hard work lol


Nice one:thumbup1:. I'm at the stage now where I don't crave carbs at all. Obviously Id go back in a shot if everything was equal though


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one:thumbup1:. I'm at the stage now where I don't crave carbs at all. Obviously Id go back in a shot if everything was equal though


How much weight have you lost on this cut?


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> How much weight have you lost on this cut?


About 1st 4lb.Down to 14st 10. Its levelled off now. Fat still going down though. Thinking of increasing cals and keeping carbs at the same amount. Probably about 18% bf. Reckon another 6 weeks of this, maybe...


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> About 1st 4lb.Down to 14st 10. Its levelled off now. Fat still going down though. Thinking of increasing cals and keeping carbs at the same amount. Probably about 18% bf. Reckon another 6 weeks of this, maybe...


Good work mate that's a decent loss in the time so far


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate that's a decent loss in the time so far


Cheers:thumbup1:. Not felt this skinny in the stomach since I was an embryo! Its amazing how much it holds.

Seem to be using the fat from the love handles so abs still covered in most. Calipers pinch has gone down from 25mm to 10mm so should hit single digits this week. Will do a pic when it shows the real thing!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers:thumbup1:. Not felt this skinny in the stomach since I was an embryo! Its amazing how much it holds.
> 
> Seem to be using the fat from the love handles so abs still covered in most. Calipers pinch has gone down from 25mm to 10mm so should hit single digits this week. Will do a pic when it shows the real thing!


Sounds good mate. Ab fat is the hardest to shift especially for us 'older' gentleman haha


----------



## sean 162

Older gentleman :lol: you guys are funny . :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. No doms from this current routine which is odd given I'm hitting everything 3 times a week but not taking it to true failure makes the difference I think.

Going to do this for another 3 weeks as I'm liking training legs 3 times a week albeit gently as it gives them a great chance to adapt quickly to training again.

Diet is low carbs today as not training. Had a 5 egg omelette with spinach and mushies for breakfast. Some cashews just now and have beef chilli for later. Will chuck some shakes etc in around that to keep pro up.

Cycle going well. Still early days as first full week will be Thursday I think but happy with what I'm doing. Let's see what it brings


----------



## sxbarnes

How many cals does that total up to Ben? Looks similar to my 2300.

Thought you meant mushy peas at first there. Oh I am common


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> How many cals does that total up to Ben? Looks similar to my 2300.
> 
> Thought you meant mushy peas at first there. Oh I am common


I thought mushy peas too and thought what a weird combo. :wacko:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> How many cals does that total up to Ben? Looks similar to my 2300.
> 
> Thought you meant mushy peas at first there. Oh I am common


No idea mate dont count them


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> No idea mate dont count them


Looks good anyway


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> I thought mushy peas too and thought what a weird combo. :wacko:


Not even separate plates I bet....


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> No idea mate dont count them


Don't count the mushy peas?! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Don't count the mushy peas?! :lol:


One slop of mushy peas...


----------



## sxbarnes

Hows the training going Ben?

BTW, another Adidas online sale to tempt you... Adipure 360s £35...

http://www.adidas.co.uk/on/demandware.store/Sites-adidas-GB-Site/en_GB/Search-Show?prefn1=sale&prefv1=Outlet


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good thanks mate. Just back from gym now. Just haven't be bothered to update journal lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Good thanks mate. Just back from gym now. Just haven't be bothered to update journal lol


Good stuff mate:thumbup1:. At least I only update mine twice a week


----------



## sean 162

Ginger Ben said:


> Good thanks mate. Just back from gym now. Just haven't be bothered to update journal lol


Come on stop slacking? Do you need a nap before updating ?

Am i the only fooker who works days on here?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sean 162 said:


> Come on stop slacking? Do you need a nap before updating ?
> 
> Am i the only fooker who works days on here?


Lol I need a nap all the time with a 6 week old baby :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

sean 162 said:


> Come on stop slacking? Do you need a nap before updating ?
> 
> Am i the only fooker who works days on here?


Stiration Sean vents his superiority over us mere mortals:thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground

Hey GB,

How's it going mate? How is baby?

What's the new routine - do you have a coach?

Bench still looking strong, you fooker


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Hey GB,
> 
> How's it going mate? How is baby?
> 
> What's the new routine - do you have a coach?
> 
> Bench still looking strong, you fooker


Hi mate

I'm alright thanks. Don't know whether I'm coming or going half the time but other than that all is well.

Baby is good if a little challenging when working from home and trying to run a business at the same time.

No routine and no coach mate just winging it. I can't commit and nor do I want to commit to anything more structured at the moment so just doing what I do best which is enjoying the gym and not worrying about anything else.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gym today for first time since Saturday. Hit chest and biceps

Seated cable flys at varying angles to pre exhaust chest

Incline barbell press in rack up to 3 working sets at 110kg

Decline barbell press up to 3 sets at 100 (light for me but chest fried by now)

Dips up to 4 sets at +25kg

Triple set for biceps

Chin ups

Lying cable curls

Db hammer curls

3 times through that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dominos American hot. Yum


----------



## andyhuggins

You still training at BSC?


----------



## Ginger Ben

andyhuggins said:


> You still training at BSC?


Yes mate. Bit sporadic at the moment due to new born baby but try to make three morning sessions a week.

Will be there tomorrow at 8am.

You're at St Mary's aren't you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Congrats on the young one mate. Sorry well delayed 

Yeah i am at qmc will have to get together some time maybe.


----------



## Ginger Ben

andyhuggins said:


> Congrats on the young one mate. Sorry well delayed
> 
> Yeah i am at qmc will have to get together some time maybe.


Thanks very much.

That would be good. Will get in touch when things settle down a bit and I can commit to a time/day


----------



## andyhuggins

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> That would be good. Will get in touch when things settle down a bit and I can commit to a time/day


Totally understand mate. Mine is a bit hit and miss due to financial etc things tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and tris this morning. Gym was like a furnace so proper sweaty mess by the end. Over 2l fluids drunk during session

Chin ups

Warm up with 10 pulls x2 @bw

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

10 half rom pulls @bw

Trap bar deads -28kg bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Back felt ok. Didn't push to max but felt good

Cybex close grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Medium width hammer grip seated row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

St bar pull downs

[email protected] - 15 dips

[email protected] - 10 dips

Hammer grip tri press downs

[email protected] - 10 dips

[email protected] - 8 dips

[email protected] - 5 dips

Cable skulls on low inc bench

[email protected] - 4 dips

[email protected] plates - 4 dips

[email protected] plates - 3 dips

Ruined


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Back and tris this morning. Gym was like a furnace so proper sweaty mess by the end. Over 2l fluids drunk during session
> 
> Chin ups
> 
> Warm up with 10 pulls x2 @bw
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> 10 half rom pulls @bw
> 
> Trap bar deads -28kg bar
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Back felt ok. Didn't push to max but felt good
> 
> Cybex close grip pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Medium width hammer grip seated row
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> St bar pull downs
> 
> [email protected] - 15 dips
> 
> [email protected] - 10 dips
> 
> Hammer grip tri press downs
> 
> [email protected] - 10 dips
> 
> [email protected] - 8 dips
> 
> [email protected] - 5 dips
> 
> Cable skulls on low inc bench
> 
> [email protected] - 4 dips
> 
> [email protected] plates - 4 dips
> 
> [email protected] plates - 3 dips
> 
> Ruined


Good to see ya sweaty fcker :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz

Great workout that :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

morning ginger !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> morning ginger !!


Morning mate. How goes it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs and shoulders done this morning. Back felt ok which was good

Did

Leg extn

Ham curls

Seated calves

Db lat raises

Prone rear delt db raises

Smith shoulder press

Smith wide grip upright row

Lovely


----------



## flinty90

im ok bro still hanging in there .. trying not to let scales trick me into thinking im doing w4nk as usual lol .... good to see you still at it mate hope missus and sprogs ok x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> im ok bro still hanging in there .. trying not to let scales trick me into thinking im doing w4nk as usual lol .... good to see you still at it mate hope missus and sprogs ok x


Scales are the devils work mate as we all know too well.

You've got a good work ethic in the gym so I'm site things are ticking along nicely.

On any gear at the moment?

Both well thanks mate.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Scales are the devils work mate as we all know too well.
> 
> You've got a good work ethic in the gym so I'm site things are ticking along nicely.
> 
> On any gear at the moment?
> 
> Both well thanks mate.


no mate not touched any gear for months bro...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> no mate not touched any gear for months bro...


That a long term plan or just having a decent break?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That a long term plan or just having a decent break?


I just figured if im drinking and not dieting correctly what was the point mate . so inadvertently its just turned into a break. but one im really thinking fcuk me my body is just messed up lol... feeling small and fat im a bit lost for direction at minute I know I cant keep partying like its 1999 but I also don't feel like I can be bothered to be full bore into all the gear and diet and training and on here and no social sort of thing .. its hard isn't it


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I just figured if im drinking and not dieting correctly what was the point mate . so inadvertently its just turned into a break. but one im really thinking fcuk me my body is just messed up lol... feeling small and fat im a bit lost for direction at minute I know I cant keep partying like its 1999 but I also don't feel like I can be bothered to be full bore into all the gear and diet and training and on here and no social sort of thing .. its hard isn't it


Yeah it is hard mate tbh.

IMO unless you want to really take things to extremes then the hardcore dieting, counting cals etc is a waste of time.

If you want to look better than the average bloke and just enjoy the lifting etc then it's not needed IMO.

A good balance between input and results is achievable you just need to reign expectations in if not prepared to go the extra miles.

I'm not prepared to do it so I don't lol. I know that means I'm limiting what I can achieve but frankly I dont care. I enjoy lifting, I enjoy being bigger and stronger than most blokes I see and I also enjoy not counting grams of fvcking rice pmsl.

I eat pretty well still but if I want a cheeky bad meal I'll have it. Why not? Cba with the self guilt and other bull****.

Half the reason I'm not on here anywhere near as much as I used to be. I find this place makes you think like you need to be going full bore all the time as you see so many people who are so you feel bad when you don't. Fvck that lol I'm not being influenced by what people I don't even know are doing :lol:

Just my two peneth


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it is hard mate tbh.
> 
> IMO unless you want to really take things to extremes then the hardcore dieting, counting cals etc is a waste of time.
> 
> If you want to look better than the average bloke and just enjoy the lifting etc then it's not needed IMO.
> 
> A good balance between input and results is achievable you just need to reign expectations in if not prepared to go the extra miles.
> 
> I'm not prepared to do it so I don't lol. I know that means I'm limiting what I can achieve but frankly I dont care. I enjoy lifting, I enjoy being bigger and stronger than most blokes I see and I also enjoy not counting grams of fvcking rice pmsl.
> 
> I eat pretty well still but if I want a cheeky bad meal I'll have it. Why not? Cba with the self guilt and other bull****.
> 
> Half the reason I'm not on here anywhere near as much as I used to be. I find this place makes you think like you need to be going full bore all the time as you see so many people who are so you feel bad when you don't. Fvck that lol I'm not being influenced by what people I don't even know are doing :lol:
> 
> Just my two peneth


that is exactly why I dropped off here mate, its very disheartening not because you cant do it but because you just don't always feel like you want to..my hats off to everyone on here that continuously strives to be the best its fcukin awesome but imo and for me im like you I want to be bigger than the average bloke (which I am) I want to look a bit leaner (which I don't) but I also want to enjoy my weekends .. on here if you try to do that you get frowned upon cos your not hardcore 24/7 lol.. which is fine

yur right though mate if I feel how I feel now I really do need to reign in my expectations of what I can achieve ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> that is exactly why I dropped off here mate, its very disheartening not because you cant do it but because you just don't always feel like you want to..my hats off to everyone on here that continuously strives to be the best its fcukin awesome but imo and for me im like you I want to be bigger than the average bloke (which I am) I want to look a bit leaner (which I don't) but I also want to enjoy my weekends .. on here if you try to do that you get frowned upon cos your not hardcore 24/7 lol.. which is fine
> 
> yur right though mate if I feel how I feel now I really do need to reign in my expectations of what I can achieve ..


It's easy to forget that some of the guys and girls on here literally live for this lifestyle which I applaud as loudly as the next man but it's not for me. I do find myself getting carried along with it though thinking oh shît I better go on a diet to get abs or I better get the latest amazing carb supplement that all the hardcore guys are using.

Each to their own and no criticism of what somebody chooses to do is the way I look at it now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Quality session this morning. Stupid pump which I think was from addition of beetroot extract to pre wo shake

Chest and biceps

Seated cable flys to pre exhaust pecs varying angles

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Incline barbell bench

Warm ups then

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected]!? Don't know where that came from

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cybex plate loaded inc bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] slow reps

Standing cable flys superset with chest dips

[email protected] in to 12 dips

[email protected] in to 10 dips

[email protected] in to 8 dips

Triple set for biceps

Hammer grip pull ups 15,8,7

Db hammer curls 11,7,7 @25kg

Lying cable curls 8,6,[email protected]

Superman curls with big squeeze

12,10,[email protected] plates

Arms were agony after this cramping in forearms and oddly the palm of my hands!?

The triple set for biceps is brutal and recommended


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Quality session this morning. Stupid pump which I think was from addition of beetroot extract to pre wo shake
> 
> Chest and biceps
> 
> Seated cable flys to pre exhaust pecs varying angles
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Incline barbell bench
> 
> Warm ups then
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]!? Don't know where that came from
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cybex plate loaded inc bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] slow reps
> 
> Standing cable flys superset with chest dips
> 
> [email protected] in to 12 dips
> 
> [email protected] in to 10 dips
> 
> [email protected] in to 8 dips
> 
> Triple set for biceps
> 
> Hammer grip pull ups 15,8,7
> 
> Db hammer curls 11,7,7 @25kg
> 
> Lying cable curls 8,6,[email protected]
> 
> Superman curls with big squeeze
> 
> 12,10,[email protected] plates
> 
> Arms were agony after this cramping in forearms and oddly the palm of my hands!?
> 
> The triple set for biceps is brutal and recommended


Good to see Ben.Looks like you're getting back into it again. :thumbup1:

Biceps routine noted. Beetroot in pre wo , got loads round the house. Might be an excuse to drink the bloody stuff

Nice one


----------



## Richie186

Good session mate. No wonder you got pump!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see Ben.Looks like you're getting back into it again. :thumbup1:
> 
> Biceps routine noted. Beetroot in pre wo , got loads round the house. Might be an excuse to drink the bloody stuff
> 
> Nice one


Cheers mate although never stopped really just haven't been uploading every session on here.

Beetroot is nasty I'm using the extract in powder form cos you can't taste it lol. Great for pump though.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Good session mate. No wonder you got pump!!!


Was great mate. Think the npp helps too


----------



## Richie186

It's good stuff isn't it. Tempted to throw a bit in next cycle, keeps you pretty dry too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> It's good stuff isn't it. Tempted to throw a bit in next cycle, keeps you pretty dry too.


Yeah it's good. I'm eating a lot and it's not making me watery or fatter lol


----------



## Richie186

It's good stuff isn't it. Tempted to throw a bit in next cycle, keeps you pretty dry too.


----------



## Sambuca

Hi xxx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> Hi xxx


Sup sweet cheeks


----------



## Sambuca

Ginger Ben said:


> Sup sweet cheeks


Boob job today :0


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> Boob job today :0


Before and afters please


----------



## Sambuca

Ginger Ben said:


> Before and afters please


Whatsapp you lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> Whatsapp you lol


Good man


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Whatsapp you lol


Erm...... *cough


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate although never stopped really just haven't been uploading every session on here.
> 
> Beetroot is nasty I'm using the extract in powder form cos you can't taste it lol. Great for pump though.


Lol, it's good isn't it. Takes some shaking when you double the dose though


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it's good isn't it. Takes some shaking when you double the dose though


It's a bit lumpy isn't it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's a bit lumpy isn't it


A little lol

Works a treat though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Awesome back and tris session this morning in what was basically a sauna.

Chin ups

([email protected] warm up)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Trap bar dead lifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] comfy but didn't want to push my luck

[email protected]

Wide hammer grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset cable skulls with bw dips

[email protected] plates and 8 dips

[email protected] and 5

[email protected] and 5

[email protected] and 3

Fried


----------



## Dan94

Bet you were soaked mate.

Going gym in an hour, gunna be so uncomfortable :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Trap bar deads. Good man! :thumbup1:

How do you set up the cable skulls? Just a bench in the cables or is there a proper machine?


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Trap bar deads. Good man! :thumbup1:
> 
> How do you set up the cable skulls? Just a bench in the cables or is there a proper machine?


Yeah put a bench on low incline I front of cable stack. Works really well and feels much better than using an ez bar


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gym smashed. Great session today

Cable flys at various angles to pre exhaust pecs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

High Incline barbell bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb for reps

Lower incline

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] weight pb for incline

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cybex plate loaded inc press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

12partials @80 in to 17 partials @50

Superset standing cable flys with dips

[email protected] plates and [email protected]+20

[email protected] plates and [email protected]+20

[email protected] plates and [email protected]+20

Triple set for biceps

Barbell drag curls - 13,8,8 (30kg on bar)

Db hammers - 9,7,6 @27.5kg

Superman curls - 10,8,8 @3 plates

Unreal pump in chest and arms really quite painful lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still here 

Delts and traps hit on Monday and back and tris this morning. Back playing up slightly so legs canned this week as were trap bar deads but hopefully be ok again for next week.

Oddly I think it was smith ohp that did it. Spine obviously takes a lot of pressure during that exercise but it never crossed my mind that it might be one to avoid. Another favourite struck off the list! 

Anyway weight up to 16 stone 1 this morning which I'm happy about. If I had legs I'd be 17 stone all day long


----------



## sxbarnes

Not used the Smith since it fcuked up my shoulder.


----------



## sean 162

UNIT!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sean 162 said:


> UNIT!


I won't lie, some of it is fat


----------



## sean 162

Mehhh who gives a hoot . Ur still a beast! Cannot wait for offseason


----------



## sxbarnes

TANK!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sean 162 said:


> Mehhh who gives a hoot . Ur still a beast! Cannot wait for offseason


Certainly not me lol. You're doing brilliantly mate and it will be a well deserved and no doubt highly effective off season with @bad_alan help


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had a few days off from the gym due to shoulder playing up. Went in today for an upper body pump session just to see how it felt. Hurt it again 

Can't train until Wednesday now anyway as away for long weekend so rest will do me good.

Did hit 100kg decline bench for a set of 25 reps though. Lol. Might be why shoulder hurts


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Had a few days off from the gym due to shoulder playing up. Went in today for an upper body pump session just to see how it felt. Hurt it again
> 
> Can't train until Wednesday now anyway as away for long weekend so rest will do me good.
> 
> Did hit 100kg decline bench for a set of 25 reps though. Lol. Might be why shoulder hurts


You ought to know better there Ben! Am foam rolling my shoulder now (When I can be bothered). Enjoy the weekend off though mate. Down SW again?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah I know.

No heading to East Midlands this time to see bro and sis in law then over to Alton towers on Monday


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> No heading to East Midlands this time to see bro and sis in law then over to Alton towers on Monday


FFS so it's gonna stink of píss round here this weekend lol


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck, everyone's lame at the minute. :thumbdown:

Have a good weekend anyway and hope your shoulder sorts itself out.


----------



## Huntingground

GB, how's things? Any baby pics for me? I love babies.


----------



## Sweat

FATTEH!!!

Ey up Ben, hope being a dad is treating you well. Presuming you not trained since I last been on here, still same profile pic of your pasty white MM pose! All about the casper look! We rock it!


----------

